# C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer



## Balooners (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon, comme mon PowerBook Vient d'arrivé au magasin (je l'aurai demain) une grande résolution s'offre à moi.

J'arrête de fumer !! et là la liberté s'ouvre à moi.

Bon déjà on est deux, Deep et moi, pourquoi pas vous?
Allé, un peu d'effort, je le sens vous avez envie pourquoi pas arrêter maintenant?

C'est parti.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Octobre 2003)

c vrai que ca devient exhorbitant ces prix... g calculé en un an, a raison d'un paquet par jour vous pouvez vous payer 50% d'un powermac g5, c hallucinant vu sous cet angle, non ?
allez bon courage


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Bon courage.
Je suis non fumeur mais bon j'imagine que ce n'est pas facile.
(Je fume juste quand je suis "bourré" mais bon, je n'avale pas la fumée, pas fous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )
Bravo.


----------



## gribouille (21 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon courage.
> Je suis non fumeur mais bon j'imagine que ce n'est pas facile.



ben tiens ... t'imagine si tu devais faire pareil toi... avec l'alcool.... pour pouvoir te payer un G5 2g... et éviter par cela de ressembler à Mackie


----------



## Balooners (21 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (Je fume juste quand je suis "bourré" mais bon, je n'avale pas la fumée, pas fous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu Fumes beaucoup alors...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ben tiens ... t'imagine si tu devais faire pareil toi... avec l'alcool.... pour pouvoir te payer un G5 2g... et éviter par cela de ressembler à Mackie



Héhé, non, je n'imagine pas.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonne idée Baloo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et bon courage. Je devrais pas tarder à te rejoindre sur le banc des anciens... d'ici quelques temps (faut dire que fumer dans la cage d'"escalier à 11h00 du soir et qu'il commence limite à geler .. là ca devient pénible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Sinon voici un thread au bar où l'on en parle, histoire de voir les messages de soutien des autres exfumeurs et leurs avis, conseils etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*c'est par où l'espace "non-fumeur" du bar*


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Novembre 2003)

Fumer tue 



_(anime Flash)_


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Allé, un peu d'effort, je le sens vous avez envie pourquoi pas arrêter maintenant?



Parceque arreter maintenant c'est cautionner la politique prohibitive du gouvernement! 
Je sais depuis longtemps (et pour cause) que fumer tue, provoque de maladies cardiovascualires, pue, fait chier l'entourage, risque de diminuer a terme la reactivité de ma zigounette a de stimuli qui habituellement lui sont fatals. Mais je deteste qu'on tente de me forcer (qui plus est en tapant dans mon portefeuille) a faire ce que je n'ai pas (encore ) envie de faire.
Les politiques repressives et/ou prohibitionistes ne sont jamais pavenues qu'a une chose: faire les choux gras du marché noir et donc de la mafia (au sens large).
Le jour ou JE deciderais d'arreter ca ne sera que par le fait de ma volonté car c'est le seul qui soit efficace en matiere d'addiction (car c'en est une). Tout le reste n'est que pure hypocrisie de l'etat qui s'en met plein les fouilles pour lui permettre de tenir ses promesses en matiere de reduction d'impots et ne sera probablement pas plus efficace a long terme qu'une visite chez le rebouteux du coin.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Novembre 2003)

[message privé pour les épiciers de Clermont-Ferrand qui nous lisent]
Si vous voulez que jpmiss continue d'acheter vos produits, augmentez les prix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/message privé pour les épiciers de Clermont-Ferrand qui nous lisent]


----------



## Yip (26 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> [message privé pour les épiciers de Clermont-Ferrand qui nous lisent]
> Si vous voulez que jpmiss continue d'acheter vos produits, augmentez les prix
> 
> 
> ...














Là tu l'as un peu cherché jpmiss, tes arguments sont un peu capilotractés non ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Je suis fumeur ... un gros fumeur meme : environ 35 à 40 cigarettes par jour !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai mille excuses pour continuer : boulot, stress etc... et mille raisons de m'arreter : santé, cancer et autres saloperies, essoufflement etc... etc...
Chaque matin, je me dis "OK ! J'arrete !" ensuite je me dis "OK, je vais diminuer ma consommation" et après coup, comme d'hab, j'en fume un max !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aucune volonté !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les augmentations de prix, à vrai dire, je m'en fiche ! Les campagnes radio ou télé, je m'en fiche aussi...!!!
Mais ... depuis que les autorités belges ont obligé les fabricants de cigarettes à apposer des mentions "horribles" sur les paquets, j'en viens à réfléchir à chaque fois que j'en prend une ! Bien entendu, ça ne m'empeche pas de la fumer, mais quand meme, ça me titille un peu...
Alors, si un jour j'arrete, je crois que cette mesure aura été un peu pour quelque chose dans ma décision ... et si tel était le cas, merci de l'avoir prise !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... (meme si cette mesure est totalement "hypocrite" !!!)


----------



## jpmiss (26 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Là tu l'as un peu cherché jpmiss, tes arguments sont un peu capilotractés non ?










Les clopes c'est chez le buraliste pas chez l'epicier  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N'enpeche que tout ce bouzin ca me gonfle!


----------



## Amok (26 Novembre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête de fumer !!



Tu vas bientôt devenir casse-couilles en société alors?
C'est bizarre de se vanter d'arreter une connerie. En général on se gausse de ne pas la faire, non?



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> et là la liberté s'ouvre à moi.



Bah dis donc... Ca je n'y avais pas pensé alors...Tu nous enveras des cartes postales de là bas?



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon déjà on est deux, Deep et moi, pourquoi pas vous?


.

Parce que justement j'ai horreur des mouvements de foule.



			
				Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Allé, un peu d'effort, je le sens vous avez envie


.

Va consulter: tu as un problème olfactif grave.


----------



## MackZeKnife (26 Novembre 2003)

Il n'est pas très surprenant qu'un gouvernement "budgétairement" aux abois appuie sur la fiscalité du tabac sous couvert de "santé publique". A quand le carré de vigne à 15 euros ?

Concernant spécifiquement la clope, il est facile d'arrêter et difficile de ne pas reprendre, pour tous les bonnes raisons que l'on connait de part et d'autre.


----------



## donatello (26 Novembre 2003)

Ma cops fumait jusqu'à il y a peu et toutes ses copines avec elles... Récemment elles se sont refilé ce bouquin dont vous avez p'tet entendu parler "une methode simple pour en finir avec la cigarette" ou un truc comme ça. Depuis elles se sont TOUTES arreté de fumer du jour au lendemain et, pire, elles sont devenues incroyablement moralisatrices sur le sujet, je me fais engueuler comme du poisson pourri quand il m'arrive (rarement) d'allumer une cigarette en soirée. 
Apparemment ce livre est vraiment efficace, c'en est presque troublant.


----------



## Kalou (26 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour.

en réponse à thebiglebowsky, quel est le prix moyen d'un paquet en Belgique?

Je suis fumeur mais je réduis à cause du prix.
Les mises en gardes je ne les vois même plus.

J'en suis à 10 par jour au lieu de 20.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> en réponse à thebiglebowsky, quel est le prix moyen d'un paquet en Belgique?


4,20 Euros le paquet de 25 clopes !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...t'as bien raison d'essayer de réduire ta consommation...


----------



## Kalou (26 Novembre 2003)

Le paquet de Gauloises était à 3.5 les 20.
Maintenant, c'est 4.20
Et en janvier ça passe à 5 euros.

Sans réduire ça me ferait plus de 12000 francs par an.
En franc ça fait tout de suite plus impressionnant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

non mais regardez moi ca ! Mr Balooners il y a quelque temps, et Mr Balooners pris en flag à la soirée AES de Grenoble du 6 novembre. 

      :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 







+ d'infos ici


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

traître :mouais: Ma vengeance sera terrible...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> traître :mouais: Ma vengeance sera terrible...




tout le monde le sait que tu as 2 passions dans la vie : ton mac et les gauloises


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde le sait que tu as 2 passions dans la vie : ton mac et les gauloises


 Et ma copine...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

elle va finir par partir si tu continues a fumer tes 2 paquets de clopes par jour


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

Pas grave, j'aurai toujours Webo qui me tiendra compagnie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2004)

ah j'ignorais ta bisexualité 

Cette AES aurait crée de nouvelles affinités ?   :rateau:


----------



## Balooners (10 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ignorais ta bisexualité
> 
> Cette AES aurait crée de nouvelles affinités ?   :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (10 Novembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon, comme mon PowerBook Vient d'arrivé au magasin (je l'aurai demain) une grande résolution s'offre à moi.
> 
> J'arrête de fumer !! et là la liberté s'ouvre à moi.
> 
> ...


 Bonne resolution! 

pour l'instant, j'en suis au stade ou je dis tous les lundis "j'arrete"  faut dire que je n'essaie pas vraiment d'y mettre de la volonte et du mien 

Pas bien Angie :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

bonjour


je suis tres interessé par le livre cité ici

on peut me donner le titre exact ?   merci   




moi je fume un paquet, voir plus, je ne sais pas exactement
j'en achete pas et j'ai touj a ma dispo des paquets

au deces de mon pere j'ai decidé d'arreter
j'en avais vraiment envie , donc je suis allée voir le doc et il m'as prescrit du zyban

cela a marché , je ne fumais plus au saut du lit mais bien 4/5 heures apres
et a bout de 3 semaine j'en etais a 3/4 par jour

seulement voila , entre ma mere qui etaut avec moi  toute la journée et qui fume assez , l'homme qui en fume pas moins , les medoc que on ne peux pas prendre a vie
j'ai recommencé petit a petit et revenue a la conso d' habitude

pour le moment non, j'ai pas envie d'arreter mais je veux bien lire le livre
peut etre, qui sait.......


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Moi j'ai arrêté il y a deux ans, tout seul, sans en parler à personne (je fumais 35-40 cigarettes par jour, parfois plus quand je travaillais la nuit). Mes proches ont même mis un certain temps avant de réaliser vraiment la chose. Surtout ne pas se faire assister. Je ne crois pas à toutes ces méthodes collectives, toutes ces recettes, patches (hors de prix d'ailleurs, un scandale). C'est juste une bagarre, très dure, avec soi-même. Surtout ne pas faire chier les autres.
Mieux vaut entreprendre ça dans son environnement quotidien et de travail, surtout pas à la faveur de vacances à la campagne ou "au bon air" (incroyable quand on y pense qu'il y ait de l'air pas bon).  Car là c'est presque automatique : au retour,  dès que les premières molécules de pollution atteignent les bronches, la clope apparaît paradoxalement comme un réflexe défensif contre toute cette merde.
C'est la lamentable hypocrisie de cette société pour qui la clope est un paravent bien commode pour éviter de s'attaquer, par exemple, aux causes de la bronchiolite croissante chez les tout-petits, sans parler d'autres joyeusetés.
Pour aller dans le sens de Foguenne, ça n'a peut-être été possible que parce que je n'ai jamais inhalé la fumée. 
Un bon argument : on peut enfin commencer à se débarrasser de cet immonde jus de chique brunâtre qui enduit tout ; vitres murs, huisseries, meubles, livres. Mais c'est long. Repeindre aide. La pub antitabac sur les paquets sur les paquets de tabac me rendrait plutôt agressif et provocateur. Surréraliste et nauséabond, digne d'une société puritaine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment non, j'ai pas envie d'arreter mais je veux bien lire le livre
> peut etre, qui sait.......



Si ça peut t'aider regarde ça. Quand tu penses que après 10 ans passés à fumer tes neurones ont 20% d'oxygène en moins pour fonctionner et que chaque neurone compte, ça donne à réfléchir


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

J'savais pas que les neurones étaient là


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> 
> je suis tres interessé par le livre cité ici
> ...




voilà le titre:

La méthode simple pour en finir avec la cigarette

de Allen Carr (chez Pocket)

Je l'ai acheté 

Je l'ai lu

Et je ne fume plus depuis 16 jours!!!!   

(sans conneries médicales... juste avec la tête.... après 3 jours... c'est juste psychologique!!!)

Les 3 premiers jours ont été les pires!!!!!!!    :casse: 

Maintenant ça va mieux....   

Ya juste les soirée en club qui sont encore super difficile à gérer... alors je renifle les clope des autres et quand je sens comme ça me brûle les narine... j'ai plus envie de m'en allumer une!!!

J'ai meme tiré une taffe par une narine !!!!     ça calme!!! :sick: 

Bonne chance à toutes et tous!  :love:


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour le moment non, j'ai pas envie d'arreter ......



Bah alors tu seras toute ridée plus tôt... Pas grave, ce sera un moyen d'affirmer ta forte personnalité parmi toutes ces botoxées interchangeables


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

MacG... C'est bon pour arrêter de fumer!

si tu fume pas dedans et que ton ordi n'est pas sur ton balcon!    

ça occupe les doigts et la tête!  :love: 

Sans déconner... les 3 premiers jours que j'ai arrêté... j'ai passé mon temps sur MacG et floodais à la place de fumer!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors tu seras toute ridée plus tôt... Pas grave, ce sera un moyen d'affirmer ta forte personnalité parmi toutes ces botoxées interchangeables




je peux pas me botoxer :
je fume tout l'argent que j'ai   :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'savais pas que les neurones étaient là



Moi si, mais je ne fume pas


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

Tous ceux qui ne fument* pas n'ont rien à faire dans ce sujet, et surtout pas pour y donner des conseils. Tout ce que vous pourrez apporter comme arguments est archiconnu de ceux qui pompent le filtre. Alors venir poster des lieux communs tels que "c'est pas bon pour la santé", "ca crame les poumons", "ca coûte cher" c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule des fumeurs et les prendre pour des abrutis : nous savons tous qu'il y a des milliards de choses infiniment plus bénéfiques pour la santé que de se peindre les poumons au goudron et des milliards de raisons plus intelligentes de dépenser son pognon.
Si les proches n'y arrivent pas malgré leurs efforts et/ou réflexions, ce n'est pas quelques lignes écrites sur des forums par des quasi-inconnus qui vont changer la donne.
De plus, il y a un truc qui a le don pour me foutre en rogne direct, c'est les encouragements venant de ceux qui ne sont pas concernés ("un peu de volonté ! Vas-y!"). Si c'était si simple, tout le monde (ou presque) arrêterait vu les tarifs auxquels nous arrivons aujourd'hui lors du passage en caisse. Alors les bons conseils de ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent...

* Contrairement à ceux qui ne fument plus.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2004)

woa a dit:
			
		

> ah j'ignorais ta bisexualité
> 
> Cette AES aurait crée de nouvelles affinités ?   :rateau:



t'ain ils se répandent partout...   

Woa... prochain banni... 

***

L'es fâché l'Amok.


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> L'es fâché l'Amok.



Pas du tout : je recadre


----------



## chagregel (10 Novembre 2004)

J'avais lu le bouquin aussi. 
Résultat, j'ai arrêté... deux mois !


Une soirée en boîte, tes potes qui fument tous autour de toi, manque de volonté, reprise. 
C'est un peu dommage mais c'est comme ça. 

L'idée qui me séduit le plus en ce moment est l'interdiction de fumer dans les Bar/Pub. Au début, j'étais hyper septique a ce sujet, voir même réfractaire mais pour l'avoir vu fonctionner en Irlande, je dois dire que c'est vachement bien. On n'enchaîne plus les clopes, on va en fumer une ou deux.

Le seul problème en France c'est que les bar auraient des plaintes pour tapage nocturne


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout : je recadre





 bien dit, merci   


en italie il y a une citation, desolé je ne sais pas la traduire
si quelq'un y arrive.....

"anche gli stronzi fumano in inverno"


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

Il y en a aussi une de Wilde : "_La fumée conserve la viande, et l'alcool les fruits_"


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a aussi une de Wilde : "_La fumée conserve la viande, et l'alcool les fruits_"



Putain.... ben pourquoi tu l'a pas dit avant!!!   

Y'a 16 jours... j'était encore super bien conservé alors?!?!  :hein:    :mouais: 

et maintenant j'ai plus qu'a espèrer devenir un fruit!!!   

ET ensuite ...avec AES Belge... je serais un fruit conservé pour l'éternité!  :love:


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai arrêté de fumer il y a 6 ans et demi, après 12 ans de tabagie.
J'ai eu la très mauvaise idée de commencer très tot (12 ans) si bien qu'a 16 ans je fumais 2 paquets de Camel sans filtre paquet souple (plus quelques extra  )
Je suis passé ensuite aux roulées lors de mon entrée aux beaux arts, pour réduire le budget.

Un jour je me suis fait un gros coup de flippe, j'ai eu une douleur au thorax. J'ai arrêté le lendemain, net. A postériori, je pense que c'était un simple pincement de plèvre, accentué par le stress, car le lendemain je partais faire mes 3 jours.

C'était le 13 février 1998.
Ca été très dur pdt quand 3 semaines,  le cloppe du café et celui dans l'atelier au moment de la pause pour regarder mes boulots ont été les plus durs.

J'ai tenu bon au milieu de plusieurs fumeurs, et je ne le regrette pas.
Depuis je n'ai jamais repris.

Je pense qu'il n'y pas de moyen miracle pour arrêter, il y a des moments où l'on plus aptes à la faire, et il faut savoir en profiter.

Au final, le plus dur, c'était de passer la Saint-Valentin 1998 à la caserne de Cambrai ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Effectivement les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs. Il faut avoir essayé pour savoir de quoi on parle, ce qui est mon cas même si cela date d'il y a fort longtemps. J'ai décidé de ne pas continuer avant toute addiction et aussi pour des raisons autres que ceux qui me connaissent sont à même de comprendre sans que revienne sur la question  

J'ai vu des personnes proches se cacher pour fumer, honteux d'avoir succombé. Ils étaient capables de tout pour ne pas montrer l'impossibilité face à laquelle ils étaient de maîtriser ou de faire cesser cette addiction. Pour cacher le fait qu'ils ne pouvaient cesser de fumer tous les moyens  étaient bons : utilisation de chewing-um fluoré, parfum, cigarettes planquées un peu partout etc. . D'autres comme Dedalus fumant depuis des années ont décidé du jour au lendemain d'arrêter. Donc je rejoins ce qu'il dit lorsqu'il parle d'une bagarre très dure avec soi-même.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "c'est pas bon pour la santé", "ca crame les poumons", "ca coûte cher" c'est vraiment se foutre de la gueule des fumeurs et les prendre pour des abrutis



Ce n'était pas donné pour ça


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant j'ai plus qu'a espèrer devenir un fruit!!!



D'après ce que me disait pitchoune en privé, inutile de faire des efforts : tes fruits sont déjà bien confits !


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

D'autant qui si on va par là, la clope n'est rien à côté des femmes ! Voici un vice qui coûte un max aussi, qui n'est pas si bon pour la santé que ca (au bout de quelques temps les symptomes apparaissent : enervement, besoin de s'isoler, apréhension du relevé de carte bleue etc), qui rend fou dès que l'on est en panne et qu'il est très difficile de trouver passé 20:00, à moins d'accepter de faire des kilomètres pour se rendre aux endroits d'où l'on peut en rapporter (avec règlement à l'entrée + une boisson gratuite + décibels maximums). Du coup, si on est gros consommateur, même en essayant de s'en passer, dans les deux cas on termine sourd !


----------



## woulf (10 Novembre 2004)

Tiens, un sujet sur le tabac, c'est marrant, je pensais me remettre à fumer après 2 ans 1/2 d'abstinence  Non, juste un coup de stress, on va tenir !

Chacun sa méthode en tous cas, personnellement, je me suis patché (3 mois): oui c'est cher, mais c'était moins cher que ma consommation de clopes, faut pas l'oublier non plus.
Et quand j'avais envie de fumer, je fumais de l'herbe vendue en pharmacie  :rose: des cigarettes NTB (nique ton bec ?) je sais pas, mais ça puait grave, ça avait un goût plus qu'infect, mais ça m'a aidé.

Le tout, c'est d'être mûr pour arrêter, perso, il m'aura fallu près de 18 ans de clopes à raison minimum d'un paquet par jour pour y arriver, et quelques autres détails également


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que me disait pitchoune en privé, inutile de faire des efforts : tes fruits sont déjà bien confits !



Toi qui voulais recardrer le sujet...    

Sinon... ben moi je suis en plein dans la bagarre!!!!

Je viens de finir mon repas.... et c'est quelques minutes qui suivent et qui demande sans arrêt la clope de la digestion.... putain quel merde la clope!!! et putain que c'est con que ce soit nocif... parce que c'est tellement bon de fumer!!!!  (il me semble que mollière a dit qqch la dessus: style... les gens qui ne fumes pas ne mérite pas de vire... la fumée cêst le plaisir le plus... et j'en passe)

voilà... ça va un peu mieux...  

Et j'ose meme pas me faire un café!!!! 

quel merde....  

bon... je me calme et vais aller boire un verre d'eau    :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, si on est gros consommateur, même en essayant de s'en passer, dans les deux cas on termine sourd !



As-tu essayé les patchs ?


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> As-tu essayé les patchs ?



Oui, mais hélas je crains que cela ne soit bien pire depuis. A l'époque où je n'avais pas de visage qui se placait sur ma poitrine, j'avais beaucoup moins le sentiment de manque ....


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

> des cigarettes NTB



Elles sont aussi réputées pour faire des infus aux vertus hallucinogènes, si y a des amateurs ?


Alors c'est donc fini les bonnes blagues de cow-boys virils qui disaient : "ouai bah faut bien mourir de quelque chose de toute façon alors la clope ou un accident de voiture, je préfère mourir avec mes tiges !   "

C'est tout un mythe qui s'écroule pour moi, quel dommage....  :sleep: 

Moi je fume pas assez pour arrêter, c'est la nouvelle blague... j'essaye de fumer plus de 5 clopes par jour depuis 5 ans mais que dalle, ça marche pas sur moi et si j'ai plus de clopes je m'en fous, un vrai ptit con quoi...  :style:


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

Pareil que JPTK, 2 ou 3 clopes entre 19h45 et 21h30, généralement


----------



## guytantakul (10 Novembre 2004)

... mais bon, un cancer du poumon a emporté notre secrétaire (en moins de 6 mois) au taf, et un de mes collègues a arrété aussi sec. Depuis, il a retrouvé un odorat correct, et il m'engueule quand je pète (avant, les doigts dans le... euh.. nez, je le faisais )


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil que JPTK, 2 ou 3 clopes entre 19h45 et 21h30, généralement



y en a qui ont de la chance....

Mais quand on a été à 8 ans à 1 paquet par jours et une année à 2..... ben on peu plus s'amuser à en fumer 2-3.... 

c'est trop injuste...


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'essaye de fumer plus de 5 clopes par jour depuis 5 ans mais que dalle, ça marche pas sur moi et si j'ai plus de clopes je m'en fous, un vrai ptit con quoi...  :style:



 Remarque, ça rejoint le seul bon conseil qu'on m'ait donné (un ami médecin qui lui fumait et savait donc de quoi il parlait). C'était un an avant que je décide d'arrêter, mais je m'en suis souvenu. Son conseil c'était de profiter un max des clopes qu'on s'autorise. D'être conscient de chaque bouffée pour en jouir pleinement et d'essayer de ne jamais cloper machinalement. 
Eh bien ça a l'air idiot, mais ça aide à passer à quatre cinq par jour. Après pour sevrer c'est un autre problème mais bon.
Il ne faut jamais non plus se croire vainqueur parce qu'on a arrêté. Dans la journée, franchement, je n'y pense plus du tout, mais il m'arrive encore de faire des rêves où je sais que je fume.  
C'est peut-être la solution après tout, messieurs les sophro(logues, logistes, je sais plus la suite) : ne plus fumer qu'en rêve


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

ça fera 4 ans le 1er janvier, le jour de mon anniversaire  , que j'aurai arrêté de fumer.
une bonne quinzaine d'année de cloap, en finissant à une trentaine de cloap par jour, et puis un paris avec 2 amis :  "le 1er janvier au matin on arrête de fumer !"
Pari tenu pour 2 d'entre nous, la troisième a lachée en 15 jours...  
j'ai utilisé les patchs au début, normalement le traitement dure 3 mois, mais au bout de un mois et une semaine j'ai stoppé car je ne dormais plus :mouais: et finalement j'ai tenu...  
la cloap la plus dure a stopper fut celle du soir, après le dîner en me posant dans le canapé pour ma digestion, alors que je pensais que la plus dure serait celle du soir, et bien non !

et puis quelques petits problème de santé, m'ont définitivement passé l'éventuelle envie de reprendre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais hélas je crains que cela ne soit bien pire depuis. A l'époque où je n'avais pas de visage qui se placait sur ma poitrine, j'avais beaucoup moins le sentiment de manque ....



Tout passe vite quand on a la mémoire courte. Et je suppose qu'un manque comme celui-ci est de courte durée et en vaudra bien un autre.


----------



## loustic (10 Novembre 2004)

A lire tous ces posts, on se rend compte que
la clope pose problème.
Bravo à tous ceux qui ont arrêté et
encouragements à ceux qui vont le faire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tous ceux qui ne fument* pas n'ont rien à faire dans ce sujet....



[mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça ON] Si pour chaque sujet ouvert seulement les personnes concernées devraient participer, et de plus de façon "intelligente" le bar serait désertique depuis longtemps ...   [mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça OFF]

Edit :il se trouve que j'ai oublié ça à la fin de mon post ---> 
Edit Edit : ne me titillez pas j'ai pas le droit de vous répondre moi !   d'ailleurs je ne devrais même pas être là !  :rateau:


----------



## semac (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> et de plus de façon "intelligente"



ah oui mais loa non, c'est pas possible ça !!


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut jamais non plus se croire vainqueur parce qu'on a arrêté. Dans la journée, franchement, je n'y pense plus du tout, mais il m'arrive encore de faire des rêves où je sais que je fume.
> C'est peut-être la solution après tout, messieurs les sophro(logues, logistes, je sais plus la suite) : ne plus fumer qu'en rêve



Ben moi cette nuit j'en ai rêvé et c'était la première fois en 2 semaines...

putain le sentiment de culpabilité que j'avais pas ce matin!!!  :rose:


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça ON] Si pour chaque sujet ouvert seulement les personnes concernées devraient participer, et de plus de façon "intelligente" le bar serait désertique depuis longtemps ...   [mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça OFF]



Tu fulmine trop Lorna  :hein:  Un 'tit patch ?


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi cette nuit j'en ai rêvé et c'était la première fois en 2 semaines...
> 
> putain l'odeur de tabac froid sur l'oreiller ce matin!!!  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça ON] Si pour chaque sujet ouvert seulement les personnes concernées devraient participer, et de plus de façon "intelligente" le bar serait désertique depuis longtemps ...   [mode jepeuxpaslaisserpasserça OFF]




Sa Serenissime Majesté  Amok, vous ne trouvez pas que 
cette diablotine vous cherche ?  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

Bon j'ai décidé d'arrêter... de lire ce thread... il me fait allumer une clope à chaque fois...    

moi ça fait 20 ans que j'arrête pas d'arrêter... je viens de reprendre après 18 mois...     :hein:


----------



## fumer-tue (10 Novembre 2004)

J'ai longtemps hesité a poster ici et puis ... bon bref allons y

 Ma fille à un parrain qu'elle ne verra jamais, il est mort il y a deux ans, un an après sa retraite, il etait content  de pouvoir enfin profiter de la vie, on faisait des fêtes de famille sympas, je me souviens de nos eternelles discussions sur mac et pc, j'arrive encore a en sourire, il etait un être charmant, a l'humanité débordante et une infinie compassion pour sa famille, sa mauvaise foi légendaire était un vrai plaisir, et faire une partie de pétanque avec lui etait vraiment une paire de rire.

 Et puis une gêne au niveau de la poitrine est apparue un doux matin d'automne en faisant son tour de vélo devenu quotidien, il etait parrain de ma petite fille depuis 2 mois

 il est mort doucement, lentement et surement du cancer du poumon, nous avons tous assisté a sa lente dégradation, aux faux espoirs de la médecine, aux mensongespour le laisser esperer, il est mort en souffrant, la veille de son passage vers l'au dela sa femme et sa ses enfants lui ont offert un portable, il est partit content et joyeux, on s'amusait ensemble a découvrir XP.

 Le lendemain il était inconcsient mais toutjours vivant sa peau etait devenue grise et boursouflée, ses souffles etaient lents et espacés,&#8230; et puis vers 11h00 un dernier souffle, il etait mort, c'etait la fin de 6 mois d'un lente mort horrible et inhumaine&#8230; et puis 30 secondes après il a respiré encore une fois, la dernière, je me souviendrait toujorus de son souffle

 Sa fille n'aura jamais son papa a son bras le jour de son mariage, elle me l'a dit.

 L'an dernier lors de notre déménagement, mon beau père 1 metre 90, 100 kilos paysan au mains de colosse, 55 ans ressentit tout a coup comme un manque d'air&#8230;

 L'oncle venait de mourir &#8230;. Quelques examens plus tard, la maladie refait surface, ce cancer qui avait pris mon oncle et parrain est revenue, et mon beau père est partit en un an, entre temps nous avons réussi a lui payer deux voyages au maroc et en irlande, lui qui n'avait jamais pris l'avion il etait content&#8230;

 ...nous ferons nöel sans lui cettt année, je ne vais pas aimer ce noël



 Tous les deux fumaient, et vous ?


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2004)

Ceci était un message de la ligue anti-tabac, posté par un membre avec 1 message au compteur. Visiblement il n'avait pas trouvé plus tôt de sujet pour s'exprimer.

Relis plus haut, monsieur 1 post. Personne n'a prétendu que fumer était une bonne chose. Bien au contraire.


----------



## abba zaba (10 Novembre 2004)

fumer-tue a dit:
			
		

> Tous les deux fumaient, et vous ?



Oui, et toi ?


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci était un message de la ligue anti-tabac, posté par un membre avec 1 message au compteur. Visiblement il n'avait pas trouvé plus tôt de sujet pour s'exprimer.
> 
> Relis plus haut, monsieur 1 post. Personne n'a prétendu que fumer était une bonne chose. Bien au contraire.



Je suis qu'un petit nioub's...mais je trouve que c'est un peu vache comment tu lui répond à "monsieur 1 post"   

Il y a bpc de gens qui lisent nos délire à longueure de journée... sans jamais s'inscrire... et personnellement je trouve pas ça dérangeant...   

Apparement... il avait besoin d'en parler, c'est un cri du coeur, et il a trouver un endroit où le faire.... ou est le mal????


----------



## Dedalus (10 Novembre 2004)

Si mon pote me dit j'arrête parce que j'en ai ras la casquette de vider les cendriers, je le crois. S'il me dit j'arrete gna gna gna parce ce que c'est mal, regarde ce que ça fait aux autres, je le lourde. Personne n'arrête pour des raisons morales. Le péché c'est un truc de puritain


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Novembre 2004)

fumer-tue a dit:
			
		

> ...il est mort en souffrant...





			
				fumer-tue a dit:
			
		

> ...on s'amusait ensemble a découvrir XP.


 
heu.. non rien finalement    

(tin il est ou mon briquet ?...)


----------



## JPTK (10 Novembre 2004)

> il est partit content et joyeux, on s'amusait ensemble a découvrir XP.



Et en plus il nous nargue !  :rateau: 

Moi je suis déjà parti alors pas la peine de me courir après avec des pierres !  :casse:


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2004)

Ce message est émouvant.

Convaincre de l'interet de ne plus fumer et un vrai pb, et trouver le bon argument est délicat.
De plus chacun perçoit cet argument de manière différente.

Mon beau papa est grand fumeur, et ce genre de message l'inquiète et le stress, et du coup il fume plus. C'est contracdictoire mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

entre nous, et même si je trouve que tu n'as pas tout faux, peut-on parler de qualité de vie quand on a une trachéo, un respirateur artificiel et tutti quanti ?

non rien


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

salut à tous,

ça me fait chier de lire l'ensemble du thread, alors simplement pour dire que j'ai arrêté de fumer ily a un an et deux mois. Voilà. Sinon je fume toujours dans mes rêves (toutes les nuits) et je me lève avec un sentiment de culpabilité. Ca vous le fait aussi ?


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous,
> 
> ça me fait chier de lire l'ensemble du thread, alors simplement pour dire que j'ai arrêté de fumer ily a un an et deux mois. Voilà. Sinon je fume toujours dans mes rêves (toutes les nuits) et je me lève avec un sentiment de culpabilité. Ca vous le fait aussi ?



J'en parlais un peu plus haut.... j'ai arréter depuis 2 semaine et j'en ai rêvé cette nuit!!!

quand je me suis levé... c'était affreux... comme si j'avais réelemnt refumé et je culpabisisait à mort... en me demandant presque si je n'était pas somnambule et que j'avais vraiment fumé...

   

courage


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> J'en parlais un peu plus haut.... j'ai arréter depuis 2 semaine et j'en ai rêvé cette nuit!!!
> 
> quand je me suis levé... c'était affreux... comme si j'avais réelemnt refumé et je culpabisisait à mort... en me demandant presque si je n'était pas somnambule et que j'avais vraiment fumé...
> 
> ...


y a pas de T-Shirt du genre "j'ai arrêté de fumer tout seul comme un grand" (et sans substitut).


----------



## LeSqual (10 Novembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de T-Shirt du genre "j'ai arrêté de fumer tout seul comme un grand" (et sans substitut).



Meme que moi je pourrai presque le porter (si on enlève Pitchoune des substitus    ) je crois que le marché n'est pas porteur......


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si mon pote me dit j'arrête parce que j'en ai ras la casquette de vider les cendriers, je le crois. S'il me dit j'arrete gna gna gna parce ce que c'est mal, regarde ce que ça fait aux autres, je le lourde. Personne n'arrête pour des raisons morales. Le péché c'est un truc de puritain



Laisse aux autres leurs raisons d'arrêter non ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> y a pas de T-Shirt du genre "j'ai arrêté de fumer tout seul comme un grand" (et sans substitut).


Moi, ce qui me faudarit c'est un T-Shirt "J'ai recommencé tout seul comme un con"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

Ce post étant inadéquat dans ce sujet, je le supprime !!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Moi, ce qui me faudarit c'est un T-Shirt "J'ai recommencé tout seul comme un con"




Ben recommence à arrêter tout seul comme un grand!!!

Moi j'ai trouvé un bon substitu... la bière!!!! :rateau:   

Non... sans déconner: Ben j'ai arrêté depuis 8 semaine aujourd'hui... et j'ai de nouveau de plus en plus envie de fumer...!!!  

Alors je me permet un ou deux petit cigares ou 1 gros lorsque je sort manger dehors (le soir) et ça aide vraiment beaucoup!!!!!

Petit conseil... envoie toi 3 paquets today... et demain tu sera denouveau motivé à arréter!   

COURAGE!!!! :love:


----------



## duracel (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben, de mon côté, j'ai fumé ma prenière clope hier.


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me tue (après la cigarette, bien entendu !   :rateau: ), c'est l'hypocrisie ambiante : mentions et photos sur les paquets de clopes, placards "interdits au moins de 16 ans" sur les distributeurs, suppression du wagon "fumeur" dans les trains, bientôt interdiction de fumer en bagnole, suppression du local "fumeur" dans les entreprises ... etc... etc...
> Le fumeur est devenu en quelques années, la "lie" de la société ... un paria pire que les alcolos qui courent les rues dans tous les sens...
> Moi, qui suis un fumeur responsable et attentif aux autres ... (je ne fume pas en présence de non-fumeurs !!!), je commence à la trouver mauvaise !!!!
> Un bistrotier de mon patelin avait trouvé le moyen de faire sa pub en clamant partout que son bistrot serait le premier bistrot 100 % non fumeur de la région ... il avait apposé des affiches grandioses sur ses vitrines !!! ... résultat : ça a duré 15 jours !!!!! il avait perdu les trois-quart de sa clientèle et maintenant, qu'il a enlevé ses affiches, ben il a l'air con !!!!!
> ...



Salut the BIG! 

En ce qui me concerne... je n'ai jamais tenu de tels propos envers les fumeurs (j'ai fumé 9 ans) ce serai donc gonflé de tourné sa veste après 2 mois...  

Je comprends tout à fait ta réaction... mais ici... c'est un fil pour les personne qui ont ou veulent arrêter et cherche dans ces pages de la motivation pour arrêter et un soutient ou des conseils...

de ce fait... je trouve que ton post n'ai pas vraiment à sa place...  Même si le coup de gueule en lui même est justiffiable... mais pas ici...

merci de penser à ceux qui veulent i arriver...


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Ben, de mon côté, j'ai fumé ma prenière clope hier.



Ben voyons... :hein:  :mouais: 

et y en a qui sont fier en plus .....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Petit conseil... envoie toi 3 paquets today... et demain tu sera denouveau motivé à arréter!


        avec ça il va y rester le Fabienr


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec ça il va y rester le Fabienr


Je ne suis plus à une fois près...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> de ce fait... je trouve que ton post n'ai pas vraiment à sa place


  ... en me relisant, je dois avouer que tu as entièrement raison !!!!!!!! 
A vrai dire, je trouve mon post totalement déplacé dans un thread ou se rejoignent tous ceux qui ont envie d'arrêter de fumer !!!!  
Je m'en excuse !!!!!!!!


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec ça il va y rester le Fabienr



Moi ça a marché comme ça!!! 

3 paquets et les 2 dernières en même temps..... J'aime mieux te dire que ça calme l'envie de refumer...  :rateau:   (tu crache par terre tu arrive plus a respirer... tes poumon sifflent et je te dis pas le mal de tronche le landemain... boit une mauvaise bouteille de rouge en même temps.... ça accentue encore le truc!)


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi je fume pas. (_Mais kestu fous là alors_).

 Mon père lui fumait, beaucoup, jamais dans la maison (qu'est-ce qu'il se serait pris) il a arrêté, avec pratiquement pas de rechutes (_pour autant qu'on sache _), quand le dentiste lui a dit "ben vos dents elles sont toutes pourrites, il va falloir tout remplacer", et lui a expliqué qu'il faudrait arrêter de fumer sinon le dentier il sera tout foutu. Et j'ai l'impression que depuis quelques temps mes parents s'embrassent plus souvent . Morale de cette histoire: faites vous poser un dentier.  :rateau:

      Voila.

 Vous êtes ici pour arrêter (hein !) alors je garde pour ailleurs toute ma haine pour le fumeur, atisée par chaque mégot qui traine par terre, chaque mètre d'une rue où je dois supporter une odeur de poison, chaque quai où je dois me déplacer d'un bout à l'autre pour trouver un endroit respirable, chaque picotement dans mes narines, chaque rougeur de mes yeux, chaque bar où je n'entrerai jamais.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2004)

perso, je crois que j'ai finalement carrement abandonne l'idee d'arreter de fumer... :rateau:

Je vais continuer a entretenir mon petit cancer un bout de temps...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> chaque bar où je n'entrerai jamais.



C'était donc pas toi au Lou la dernière fois! il y a un imposteur qui utilise ton corps Spyro!!!


----------



## tomtom (13 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai arrêter y'a deux ans et demi maintenant.

Et contrairement aux prévisions des mauvaises langues qui me disaient:
"tu verras, tu restera fumeur toute ta vie et l'envie de fumer te poursuivra jusqu'à ta mort "
et ben, j'ai plus envie, plus du tout (même mort bourré  )


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> avec ça il va y rester le Fabienr



Heu oui mais en décoction... 

*LA Nicotine plus Toxique que l'Arsenic ! *

À dose élevée, la nicotine est un poison violent. Elle est trois fois plus toxique que le cyanure. À titre d'exemple : quelques gouttes dans l'½il d'un chien le tueraient immédiatement. Une absorption massive de 40 à 60 milligrammes en une prose tuerait un adulte.

Le chiffre imprimé sur les paquets de cigarettes correspond à la quantité de nicotine inhalée. En réalité, une seule cigarette contient entre 10 et 25 mg de nicotine (contre 0,2 à 2 mg imprimé sur le paquet). Un constat effrayant s'impose : un seul paquet de cigarettes contient suffisamment de nicotine pour tuer un individu adulte.

Genre de notes qui circulent dans mon service de Cardiologie... ça fait réfléchir...



Et j'ai du mal à stopper complétement... j'en fume 5/6 par jours...
Tentatives : deux fois sous Ziban©... mais je veux y arriver.


PS: Tigrou, pardon je ne savais pas que tu avais stoppé depuis tant de temps. Là, ben te faut voir un Toubib... :rose: ou alors faire une cure d'oligoéléments Cuivre-Or-Argent ou Manganèse-Cuivre pour stimuler le système de défense immunitaire. Courage.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> PS: Tigrou, pardon je ne savais pas que tu avais stoppé depuis tant de temps. Là, ben te faut voir un Toubib... :rose: ou alors faire une cure d'oligoéléments Cuivre-Or-Argent ou Manganèse-Cuivre pour stimuler le système de défense immunitaire. Courage.


ouais je suis justement en train de tester un truc dans le genre...à voir.:mouais: 


 j'ai un pote qui est parti d'ici (Normandie) pour aller vivre dans le Sud. Ce mec était tout le temps malade, jusqu'à ce qu'il parte. Temps sec, soleil etc.... tu crois que ça aide ? 

Des fois je me dis qu'en tant que fumeur j'étais quand même moins malade : les défenses étaient-elles plus stimulées ?


----------



## monoeil (13 Décembre 2004)

Moi je fume quand je sors de la douche. Faut dire c'est pas très bien isolé chez moi.


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pote qui est parti d'ici (Normandie) pour aller vivre dans le Sud. Ce mec était tout le temps malade, jusqu'à ce qu'il parte. Temps sec, soleil etc.... tu crois que ça aide ?




Pour ça pas de lézards... tout bénéfs Des enfants en pleine forme, et les grands itou..
Ya que ça de vrai de vivre au soleil, proche montagne et proche mer...      





			
				Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je me dis qu'en tant que fumeur j'étais quand même moins malade : les défenses étaient-elles plus stimulées ?



 stimulées je crois pas... faut poser la question à JPMiss peut-être. 
Je vais me renseigner sur le sujet...


----------



## sylko (13 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour arrêter.

Faut dire que j'ai jamais commencé.


----------



## iTof (13 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> Des fois je me dis qu'en tant que fumeur j'étais quand même moins malade : les défenses étaient-elles plus stimulées ?


Tigrou, je me suis posé cette question tant de fois.... fumeur depuis 12 ans, dont 9 avec des roulées, j'ai constaté lors de 2/3 arrêts que les laryngites, angines que je n'avais jamais auparavant revenaient :mouais:
> thread "délicat" et terriblement perso en fête, sur un sujet si prenant... 
Je me suis fixé comme "_dead-line_" D :mouais: ) janvier-février pour arrêter pour de bon. Plusieurs facteurs entrent en jeu, mais là, j'en ai marre : entre des proches qui glorifient Gilbert Bécaud d'avoir affronté la mort le clope à la bouche, d'autres qui cultivent des "tourteaux farcis", héritage de passés nocturnes et de vies "vécues"... j'en ai ma claque de me sentir diminuer, à bout de souffle. Il me semble loin le temps où je pouvais faire du sport sans pb. Maintenant, rien que pour attraper le bus, c'est 2 min de récupération. Courir avec mes chiens ? Pareil... Mais le pire, c'est de voir mes mioches, et de me dire que je ne serais peut-être pas là pour leur mariage, leur PACS ou je ne sais quoi... C'est vrai que je peux sortir de chez moi et me faire écraser. J'ai bien failli crâmer l'an passé... mais là, marre de me consumer à petite dose, de puer ce tabac qui se prend dans mes derniers cheveux D :mouais: )
Je n'ai même plus le plaisir de fumer avec de l'alcool depuis quelques mois . Reste plus que la café en faite. Ce WE, crève oblige, que 3 cigarettes. Mais dès que j'irais mieux, je repasserai à 10 (ce qui reste "honnête"... tu parles  !!! :casse: ) rien que le soir... J'en ai marre de cette "addiction" (c'est à la mode maintenant  ) puérile, qui me pompe mon corps et mon fric ! Comme dit auparavant (LeSqual ? ) arrêter est une démarche vraiment perso. Lorsque j'aurai décidé d'arrêter, je n'en parlerai pas, me ferai petit. Sans artifices et sans accompagnement : à la limite, le bouquin cité. Quelle saloperie quand même... en fait, une de plus quoi !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> ...et ben, j'ai plus envie, plus du tout (même mort bourré  )



Je n'ai jamais été fumeur, par contre mort bourré, j'adore avoir une cigarette au bec.  Même dans cet état, je ne suis pas fous, je n'avale pas la fumée.


----------



## poildep (13 Décembre 2004)

J'adore fumer. 
J'aime respirer de l'air impur, j'aime quand mon appartement empeste le tabac froid, j'aime avoir une haleine de chacal et tousser comme un tuberculeux. 
J'aime aussi cracher des glairs noirs au petit matin et arriver essouflé en haut d'un petit escalier. 
Et puis surtout, j'aime le prix du tabac et les budjets scandaleux que je lui consacre.

Bon, là-dessus, je m'en allume une.


----------



## Spyro (13 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bon, là-dessus, je m'en allume une.


Attention tu fumes


----------



## woulf (13 Décembre 2004)

J'adorais fumer, et je suis sûr que j'aimerais toujours ça... Mais j'aime encore plus:

- ne plus puer la clope, moi, mes vêtements, mes cheveux
- ne plus devoir dégager la couche de crasse à l'intérieur de mon pare brise parce qu'on y voit plus,
- ne plus avoir de cendres qui se trimballent partout,
- respirer, et m'essoufler vachement moins qu'avant, pouvoir courir après fiston... et le rattraper !
- ne plus me dire: ai-je assez de clopes pour la soirée,
- ne plus courir à pas d'heures chercher des clopes, fini l'esclavage !
- ne plus payer toutes ces taxes, à la place je joue un peu au loto, des fois que l'Etat daigne m'en redistribuer un peu !

J'ai moins aimé:

- la prise de poids, faut dire que je me suis laissé aller...
- les quintes de toux consécutives à l'arrêt, mais maintenant, c'est fini, je me sens mieux, il paraît que c'est normal quand les poumons se nettoient un poil, le goudron qui s'en va laisse place à des poils ou je sais pas quoi, enfin bon...

Mais bon globalement, ça fait maintenant 2 ans que je ne fume plus et je suis content de cette victoire sur moi-meme, tout en sachant que ça peut déraper facile... Non, il ne faut pas !


----------



## iTof (13 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'adore fumer.
> J'aime respirer de l'air impur, j'aime quand mon appartement empeste le tabac froid, j'aime avoir une haleine de chacal et tousser comme un tuberculeux.
> J'aime aussi cracher des glairs noirs au petit matin et arriver essouflé en haut d'un petit escalier.
> Et puis surtout, j'aime le prix du tabac et les budjets scandaleux que je lui consacre.
> ...


 c'est vrai que ces petits glairs du matin me manqueront... hum, et avec de l'Exomuc pour les faire passer  :love:
> comment pourrais-je compenser ensuite ???


----------



## LeSqual (13 Décembre 2004)

moi j'y ai penser qu'une fois depuis que je vous ai quitté ce matin....

je suis assez content.... 

mais c fil me donne envie de re fumer chaque fois que je viend dessus... c'est affreux!!!   (même en lisant les messages sur la nicotine...... :hein: 

bon...sur ce... je vais ailleurs


----------



## katelijn (13 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Fumeuse d'un paquet par jour (c'est le minimum) depuis 30 ans, des arrêts de 1 jour, 20 et presque 10 mois; Voilà pour le profil.

J'ai des livres écrits par des abrutis ( ils sont vieux les livres) qui conseillent en même temps l'arrêt du café, les bons petits plats, le vin, etc ... de faire de la gym au grand air ( essaye tiens, a moins 3° C avec tes poumons figés), question qu'on culpabilise à mort et qu'on soit bien conscient qu'on est des drogués. 

Là, je viens de trouver un livre différent: La fume de Robert Molimard. J'ai juste feuilleté, quelle différence, exemple: "le sentiment de culpabilité est un des obstacles majeurs à l'arrêt du tabac" et celle -ci : " ... Si vous sortez de cette consultation en ayant compris que la volonté n'est pratiquement pour rien dans l'arrêt du tabac, vous aurez fait un pas de géant ..."
Il explique aussi que ce n'est pas la peine de se priver en plus de choses qu'on aime, qu'il ne faut pas mettre au courant son entourage, etc ... Bon, je vais le lire, cette fois ci, j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir un torchon déprimant entre les mains. :love:


----------



## lel (13 Décembre 2004)

salut a tous,

quand a moi, j'ai arrete de fumer il y a bientot 1 an ! que du bonheur 

j'ai arrete de boire de l'alcool il y a deux ans (pas une goutte depuis ! oui oui !!!).

Bref, les bonnes resolutions du nouvel an m'ont bien servies dans mon cas ! et oui, il s'agissait de deux resolutions de nouvel an, et j'ai reussi a tenir !

pour l'arret du tabac, j'ai pris le medicament ZYBAN qui m'a rendu tellement malade que j'ai ete oblige d'arreter de fumer. cela va faire un an, mais j'ai encore envie de fumer par moment !!!  dur dur la vie sans tabac pour un ex-fumeur. Autant l'arret de l'alcool ne m'a pas derange, autant l'arret de fumer fut dur ! et puis + 12 kilo en 1 an ... arrggg ...

Bon courage a tout ceux qui vont arreter ! car il en faut !

A+
Max


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Décembre 2004)

Le plus facile est d'arrêter
Le plus difficile est de continuer à arrêter
Le plus facile est de reprendre une taffe
Le plus facile est de n'en prendre qu'une
Le plus difficile est de se savor que plus jamais vraiment
Le plus facile est de savoir qu'on ne recommencera jamais plus comme avant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> quand a moi, j'ai arrete de fumer il y a bientot 1 an ! que du bonheur
> 
> j'ai arrete de boire de l'alcool il y a deux ans (pas une goutte depuis ! oui oui !!!).


rassure moi tu n'a pas arrêté de bais.. ???


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> rassure moi tu n'a pas arrêté de bais.. ???




Je crois que on est sur la même longueur d'onde mon Tigrou..... (je me suis fait la même réflexion en lisant le post!!!)    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que on est sur la même longueur d'onde mon Tigrou..... (je me suis fait la même réflexion en lisant le post!!!)  :rateau:


ouais et puis je me suis dis : attends, quand tu habites en France (en Suisse ou en Belgique ou encore pas trop loin) que tu bouffes de trucs sympas avec un bon verre de vin ... c'est un peu ça aussi la vie, merde alors  Quand je vois que des mecs arrêtent de fumer, et en plus de boire ou de baiser ou encore de rire avec des potes...et bah ils sont bons pour aller vivre aux States.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ouais et puis je me suis dis : attends, quand tu habites en France (en Suisse ou en Belgique ou encore pas trop loin) que tu bouffes de trucs sympas avec un bon verre de vin ... c'est un peu ça aussi la vie, merde alors  Quand je vois que des mecs arrêtent de fumer, et en plus de boire ou de baiser ou encore de rire avec des potes...et bah ils sont bons pour aller vivre aux States.


Ne pas fumer n'a jamais empêcher de baiser et de rire avec les potes. Crois moi: j'ai pas fûmé pendant 18 ans!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas fumer *n'a jamais empêcher de baiser et de rire avec les potes*. Crois moi: j'ai pas fûmé pendant 18 ans!!


non non je réagissais à un post de lel 





> quand a moi, j'ai arrete de fumer il y a bientot 1 an ! que du bonheur
> 
> j'ai arrete de boire de l'alcool il y a deux ans (pas une goutte depuis ! oui oui !!!).


 en disant que tout supprimer ne semblait pas une solution.




Et puis si tu veux baiser avec tes potes après tout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Décembre 2004)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> non non je réagissais à un post de lel  en disant que tout supprimer ne semblait pas une solution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: loin de moi cette idée. J'ai juste oublié la virgule entre les deux!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

Ma femme fume, et moi, ça fait 36 ans que je fume. J'ai, comme tout le monde, essayé des dizaines de fois (dernièrement 7 mois). Mais à chaque fois, je reprends. Il ne faut pas se mettre des ½illères, c'est une drogue comme n'importe quelle autre et on se ment à soi-même en se disant le contraire. J'envie sincèrement ceux qui ont réussi à arrêter définitivement. Est-ce que tous les produits vendus (en parapharmacie le plus souvent ¤¤¤¤¤ !) servent réellement à quelque chose ? Bien que n'ayant jamais essayé (mais des amis, oui, sans résultat), j'en doute. D'avoir arrêté 7 mois ne m'a pas empêché d'attraper angine, grippe, etc. Mon souffle était pareil et tout ce que j'ai gagné, c'est 10 kg ! Alors je continue (maintenant je fume des roulées à cause du prix) et puis on verra bien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

Moi, ce qui est formidable, c'est que ma femme et mes enfants ne fument pas ...  
Conséquence : j'ai des scrupules à fumer à la maison et donc, soit je m'abstiens, soit je fume dehors ! :rateau: 
Au bureau, il est interdit de fumer sur les open-spaces par contre dans les bureaux individuels on fait ce qu'on veut et je ne m'en prive pas ! :rateau: 
Il y a quelques années, j'ai réussi à arrêter 12 mois jour pour jour ... d'un 31 décembre à l'autre ... plus une seule clope, rien et pas trop de problèmes de sevrage !
Je croyais que j'en étais quitte et lors du réveillon, j'ai voulu le prouver ... j'en ai fumé une !!!!!   Tidju ! qu'est-ce qui m'a pris, cette nuit-là, je crois que j'ai fumé 2 paquets et depuis je n'ai plus arrêté !!!  
Parfois je le regrette ... parfois non ! comme tous les fumeurs, j'ai cent mille excuses pour ne pas arrêter dont la plus récurrente : le destin ... je me dis que quoi qu'on fasse, on ne peut contrecarrer son destin ... alors fumer ou pas fumer ... c'est la même chose ! Qu'est-ce qu'on peut être con parfois !!!  
Enfin, la seule chose dont je suis certain, c'est que je ne vais pas mourir à 50 ans !!!!


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> J'envie sincèrement ceux qui ont réussi à arrêter définitivement. Est-ce que tous les produits vendus (en parapharmacie le plus souvent ¤¤¤¤¤ !) servent réellement à quelque chose ? Bien que n'ayant jamais essayé (mais des amis, oui, sans résultat), j'en doute.
> 
> Moi j'ai fait sans les médic... j'ycroit pas trop... mais je veux pas trop m'avancer...
> 
> Et un fumeur qui arrête de fumer... il n'aura définitivement arrêter qu'à sa mort.......


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Et un fumeur qui arrête de fumer... il n'aura définitivement arrêter qu'à sa mort.......


C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai décidé de me faire incinérer ... une dernière bouffée avant de partir en fumée !!!!!!
   :love:


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai décidé de me faire incinérer ... une dernière bouffée avant de partir en fumée !!!!!!
> :love:



Ben voyons....  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## salamèche (14 Décembre 2004)

moi ça fait six mois que je fume, un paquet par jour, et si je n'ai plus de cigarettes à 20heures j'angoisse, mais en général je survit. Mis à part le problème pour la santé  ce qui m'exaspère le plus c'est le fric que je passe là dedans alors que je suis dans une situation précaire (freelance avec peu de taff). Quand je pense à ce que je pourrais me payer avec le fric que je met dans mes camels...


----------



## tomtom (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait sans les médic... j'ycroit pas trop... mais je veux pas trop m'avancer...


 
Pareil, sans médocs

Je crois que plus que ce ces substituts, l'important est le moment où l'on arrête.

Pour ma part, je n'avais rien prémédité à l'avance; j'ai fumé ma dernière clope un jour à 17 heures avant de prendre mon train* sans même savoir que ce serait la dernière. Mais j'ai senti que c'était le moment ou jamais de choisir de ne plus jamais en ralumer une.

Et je n'en ai jamais ralumé.



*après 12 ans de tabac


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

Un truc qui m'a bien réchauffé le moral quand j'ai arrêté : mon père m'a avancé le fric que je dépensais en clopes sur un an pour que je m'offre quelque chose hors de mes moyens habituels et donc que je profite tout de suite de mon sevrage... justement quand c'était le plus difficile.  Sinon il m'a foutu la paix


----------



## LeSqual (14 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Un truc qui m'a bien réchauffé le moral quand j'ai arrêté : mon père m'a avancé le fric que je dépensais en clopes sur un an pour que je m'offre quelque chose hors de mes moyens habituels et donc que je profite tout de suite de mon sevrage... justement quand c'était le plus difficile.  Sinon il m'a foutu la paix



C'est un beau geste!   

Mes parents étaient trop énervés pour me féliciter d'arréter! (Ils ont plutôt arre^ter de me faire chier en me demandant chaque fois que je rentrai, combien de clope j'avais fumé de la journée...) :hein: 

Mais je me suis offert un nouveau snowboard en me disant que d'ici janvier... il serai remboursé!!! (2 mois que j'ai arrêter à une moyenne de 2 paquets par jours = un beau snowboard avec fixes!!!)   

Si ça peu en motiver... tant mieux!


----------



## Dedalus (14 Décembre 2004)

C'était d'autant plus un beau geste que ça faisait un bail que je menais ma vie loin de chez eux. À cette époque j'étais marié.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> C'est un beau geste!
> 
> Mes parents étaient trop énervés pour me féliciter d'arréter! (Ils ont plutôt arre^ter de me faire chier en me demandant chaque fois que je rentrai, combien de clope j'avais fumé de la journée...) :hein:
> 
> ...


 ET moi mon Mac avec mes 7 mois de sevrage volontaire ! C'est vrai que fumer ça coûte une fortune, mais bon...


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à vous tous,

Sur les conseils d'un Modo bienveillant et après 15 années de tabagisme forcené, mettant ma santé en danger, je poste ce sujet pour appeler la communauté du Bar à me soutenir.
Nous sommes Dimanche 23 Janvier 2005, dernière journée de fumeuse
Je commence demain Lundi et je tacherai de vous faire un journal de bord sur cet arret

Merci de votre écoute

Christelle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Good luck


----------



## Alcidnikopol (23 Janvier 2005)

je suis de tout coeur avec toi
le pire momment c est le 2 eme jours
une fois sa passee apres c plus que du controle
alors je te dis merde


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

tu a tout mon soutien


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

*tu pourras rejoindre ce sujet*  

tu as tout mon appui


----------



## NightWalker (23 Janvier 2005)

Courrages...   au moins dans ce bar tu n'as aucun risque... :love:


----------



## Xavier_Moulia (23 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Sur les conseils d'un Modo bienveillant et après 15 années de tabagisme forcené, mettant ma santé en danger, je poste ce sujet pour appeler la communauté du Bar à me soutenir.



[mode supermoquette=ON] Essaye la pipe. :love: [mode supermoquette=OFF]


----------



## Irish whistle (23 Janvier 2005)

WOW deja tout ces messages merci beaucoup


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Tu as pris une trés bonne décision : bonne chance et n'hésite pas te faire aider par un médecin : au delà de la médication, c 'est surtout un contrat de confiance qui t'aide à tenir.

En plus, c'est pas bon pour les dents.


----------



## Pitt (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon courage à toi Christelle.

   Pour t&#8217;aider dans ta démarche, je te conseil plusieurs choses.

Attention, ce qui va suivre n&#8217;est pas une consultation à distance, le Conseil de l&#8217;Ordre l&#8217;interdit et je respecte cet interdit.

   1/ Si tu arrêtes de fumer, arrêtes aussi momentanément l&#8217;alcool (je ne te traite pas d&#8217;alcoolo, mais si tu fais de temps en temps la fête et que tu consommes de l&#8217;alcool, tu auras du mal à ne pas fumer ce soir là.

   2/ Prends une bouteille d&#8217;eau toujours avec toi, l&#8217;eau aide à passer l&#8217;envie de la clope. A chaque grosse envie de fumer, et hop! Une gorgée. De plus ça rempli un peu l&#8217;estomac et ça t&#8217;évite de grignoter tout le temps. Cette bouteille sera ta nouvelle copine et remplacera celle qu&#8217;était la cigarette.

   3/ Laisses tomber ta balance pour les semaines à venir&#8230; les quelques kilo seront vite perdu.

   4/ Voies avec ton toubib pour les patchs ou les gum à la nico, ça aide bien à faire passer l&#8217;envie. Voies aussi avec lui pour les comprimés (je ne donne pas la marque) qui rendent le goût de la cigarette insupportable si tu craques.



   Voilà, juste saches que nous sommes tous avec toi, et que si tu craques cette fois, tu réussiras la prochaine ou celle d&#8217;après&#8230;


----------



## Macounette (23 Janvier 2005)

Un petit lien pour t'aider. Et encore un autre. Bon courage, on est avec toi.


----------



## Balooners (23 Janvier 2005)

Bon pour info, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, ça n'a pas marché


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Bravo et bon courage Christelle !    
Tiens bon et si tu arrives à arrêter, n'essaie pas de te croire assez forte pour n'en re-fumer qu'une de temps en temps ! 
L'une de mes soeurs avait arrêté pendant trois ans et a cru qu'elle pourrait en goûter une par-ci par-là...
Elle essaie à nouveau d'arrêter, sans grand succès, visiblement....


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Janvier 2005)

ouais... Je suis aussi avec tous ceux qui veulent arrêter...
courage tous !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bravo et bon courage Christelle !
> Tiens bon et si tu arrives à arrêter, n'essaie pas de te croire assez forte pour n'en re-fumer qu'une de temps en temps ! ...



Je confirme...     

Bon l'occasion est excellente, et la motivation à bloque...
Christelle, je t'accompagne à distance... demain matin donc...


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour info, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, ça n'a pas marché



Dommage !
Tu vas réessayer ?

Sinon, le modérateur que tu es va pouvoir me renseigner.
Quand un sujet est fusionné avec un autre, on n'est plus abonné à la discussion ?
Je n'ai pas vu la réponse d'El_Chico dans mes notifs ou mon tdb...
C'est pas possible de faire en sorte que les abonnements soient "transférés" vers le sujet avec lequel la discussion est fusionnée ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Janvier 2005)

Tiens hier au soir je me suis fumé un bon gros cigare :love: mais j'ai toujours pas repris la cigarette


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

5 jours que je tiens bon...


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 5 jours que je tiens bon...



motivations pour toutes et tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> 5 jours que je tiens bon...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens hier au soir je me suis fumé un bon gros cigare :love: mais j'ai toujours pas repris la cigarette



Quoi, sans indiscrétion ...?


----------



## LeSqual (23 Janvier 2005)

COURAGE A TOUTES ET TOUS!!!!!​

Moi ça fais environ 3 mois que j'ai arrêter (sans patch et autres trucs qui font que prolonger le sevrage...    )

et je voulais juste corriger un truc de Pitt: _ Si tu arrêtes de fumer, arrêtes aussi momentanément l?alcool (je ne te traite pas d?alcoolo, mais si tu fais de temps en temps la fête et que tu consommes de l?alcool, tu auras du mal à ne pas fumer ce soir là._ 

Ben moi j'ai presque doublé ma quantité d'alcool dans les 3 semaines qui ont suivi mon arrêt.... et ça ne m'a pas poussé à refumé... mais à plutot comblé mon manque de nicotine...  C'est un truc à devenir alcolo si on fait pas gaffe... mais en ce qui me concerne... la consommation d'alcool m'a aider à supprimer ma clope... (j'ai remplacé un plaisir par un autre). Pace que si on dit Stop à la clope.... Stop à l'alcool... on va en arriver à dire de ne plus faire l'amour parce que on risque d'avoir envie de fumer après l'éjaculation et après finallement on vit plus...  

voilà....

Bonne nuit et tenez bon!     :love:


----------



## poildep (23 Janvier 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens hier au soir je me suis fumé un bon gros cigare :love: mais j'ai toujours pas repris la cigarette


Tiens hier au soir je me suis fumé un bon gros pétard :love: mais j'ai toujours pas arrêté la cigarette


----------



## LeSqual (23 Janvier 2005)

oups.....  :rose:

PS: et c vrai qu'un bon petit cigare (dont il ne faut pas avaler la fumée...  ) ça peu vachement aider si on pête les plombs...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

c'est trop tentant, Pascal...



			
				LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> envie de fumer après l'éjaculation



 

un seau d'eau froide fera l'affaire   



_je sais où c'est..._


----------



## iTof (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop tentant, Pascal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 peu pas te bouler Lemmy, mais le clic y est


----------



## LeSqual (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est trop tentant, Pascal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben voyons....    :mouais:  :hein: 

Sur ce... bonne nuit!   :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, sans indiscrétion ...?



J'sais plus j'avais beaucoup trop bu  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

Levée à 6 heure

Café sans sucre et il me manque quelquechose...mon regard cherche le cendrier, que j'ai fais disparaitre la veille....
4 eme gorgée de café et BOOM....Ca y est j'en ai envie/besoin d'une...Je bois de l'eau, me met au Mac...Grrrrr rien y fait...

9h37 je ne suis pas allée au bureau de tabac qui se trouve a 30 secondes de mon domicile....je ne craquerai pas mais, j angoisse à mort....

Mes vetements sont imprégnés de l'odeur de l'ennemie....Va falloir faire une lessive.....


----------



## gKatarn (24 Janvier 2005)

Euh, çà va faire un an que j'ai arrêté la clope... Avec le recul, çà a été moins pire que ce que je pensais


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> 9h37 je ne suis pas allée au bureau de tabac qui se trouve a 30 secondes de mon domicile....je ne craquerai pas mais, j angoisse à mort....



Courage christelle    ( au chomage les marchands de cancer   )


----------



## iTof (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Levée à 6 heure
> 
> Café sans sucre et il me manque quelquechose...mon regard cherche le cendrier, que j'ai fais disparaitre la veille....
> 4 eme gorgée de café et BOOM....Ca y est j'en ai envie/besoin d'une...Je bois de l'eau, me met au Mac...Grrrrr rien y fait...
> ...


et du sport... et fermer son placard à grignottage, et garder cette satanée bouteille d'eau à porté de main, se trouver un fond d'écran avec des p'tits bouts de bronchioles noircies...  courage moi je "réitère" mon arrêt dans 1 mois :sick: 
courage et patience...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Levée à 6 heure
> 
> Café sans sucre et il me manque quelquechose...mon regard cherche le cendrier, que j'ai fais disparaitre la veille....
> 4 eme gorgée de café et BOOM....Ca y est j'en ai envie/besoin d'une...Je bois de l'eau, me met au Mac...Grrrrr rien y fait...
> ...



Tiens bon, ne lâche pas...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Janvier 2005)

en 2004, j'ai arrêté 7 mois  

et maintenant...
zut, je vois plus l'écran, y'a trop de fumée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

paris , noel 2004 .......virgin megastore , Champs-Elysées .....

rayon disque, je m'ennuie a mourir , je decide d'aller voir les livres en  attendant que l'homme  avec copine gonflante trouvent leur bonheur......


je tombe sur "la methode simple  " de allen carr....
je lis l'arriere de la couverture , ça me parait pas mal


l'homme arrive , il vois le livre decide de l'acheter
moi je prendra la version pour la femme , copine gonflante aussi


l'homme a terminé le livre il y a 15 jours et il n'a pas touché a un cigarette depuis
moi j'en suis a moitié et j'ai reduit considerablement le consommation


on verra........


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

Une question que je me pose, c'est : "Elle fume par où ?"   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une question que je me pose, c'est : "Elle fume par où ?"   :love:



On ne se connait pas mais tu as l'air de faire dans la finesse toi....   :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Une question que je me pose, c'est : "Elle fume par où ?"   :love:





j'ai essayé par les oreilles mais , etant trop stupide ,  j'arrive pas   :mouais:


----------



## Irish whistle (24 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé par les oreilles mais , etant trop stupide ,  j'arrive pas   :mouais:



Bien répondu robertav, si je pouvais je te mettrai un coup de boule


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (24 Janvier 2005)

il n'y a pas de fumée sans feu


----------



## LeSqual (24 Janvier 2005)

Plus que 2 jours de sevrage de la nicotine...... après c'est tout dans la tête et dans les habitudes a supprimer........  

COURAGE!!!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Janvier 2005)

ben voila. j'en ai allumé une. je n'aurai pas du en laisser deux paquets au fond d'un placard?
Quel con...


----------



## macinside (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. j'en ai allumé une. je n'aurai pas du en laisser deux paquets au fond d'un placard?
> Quel con...



mes tout ça a la benne


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben voila. j'en ai allumé une. je n'aurai pas du en laisser deux paquets au fond d'un placard?
> Quel con...



Ton tour viendra...

PLus tard c'est tout.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Nuit Blanche

J'ai regardé le documentaire de Claude Lanzman "SHOAH" devoir de la mémoire des morts inutiles de l'humanité. Ce matin mes petits problèmes me paraissent dérisoires et sans interêt.
Il n'en reste pas moins que ce matin c'est l'horreur la plus totale....J'ai mal casiment physiquement et ce par vagues succesives. Le manque est affreux...Il est clair que le film n'a rien arranger, et m'a particulièrement mis en état anxiogène.
Le buraliste me fait de l'oeil, vais je craqué? Je n'en sais rien. A l'aide


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Nuit Blanche
> 
> J'ai regardé le documentaire de Claude Lanzman "SHOAH" devoir de la mémoire des morts inutiles de l'humanité. Ce matin mes petits problèmes me paraissent dérisoires et sans interêt.
> Il n'en reste pas moins que ce matin c'est l'horreur la plus totale....J'ai mal casiment physiquement et ce par vagues succesives. Le manque est affreux...Il est clair que le film n'a rien arranger, et m'a particulièrement mis en état anxiogène.
> Le buraliste me fait de l'oeil, vais je craqué? Je n'en sais rien. A l'aide



tiens le choc. Soit pas aussi conne que moi


----------



## teo (25 Janvier 2005)

Courage ! mange des fruits (des bons, plein de jus) et bois beaucoup d'eau gazeuze, en tout cas mon père a arrêté comme ça.
J'ai moi aussi commencé à regarder Shoah. Je suis aller me coucher vers 1h, je vais essayer de trouver le DVD. J'ai hurlé quand j'ai vu qu'il y a avait le Keno, le JT et la pub avant la 2e partie.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Courage ! mange des fruits (des bons, plein de jus) et bois beaucoup d'eau gazeuze, en tout cas mon père a arrêté comme ça.
> J'ai moi aussi commencé à regarder Shoah. Je suis aller me coucher vers 1h, je vais essayer de trouver le DVD. J'ai hurlé quand j'ai vu qu'il y a avait le Keno, le JT et la pub avant la 2e partie.



Oui moi aussi, les prérogatives commerciales sont impitoyables!!! Ils auraient pu faire exeption


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> tiens le choc. Soit pas aussi conne que moi



Oui c'est vrai, fais attention !!!


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

Christelle

Voilà un des papiers que l'on distribue dans mon service de cardiologie... 

*LA Nicotine plus Toxique que l' Arsenic !*

À dose élevée, la nicotine est un poison violent. Elle est trois fois plus toxique que le cyanure. À titre d'exemple : quelques gouttes dans l'½il d'un chien le tueraient immédiatement. Une absorption massive de 40 à 60 milligrammes en une prise tuerait un adulte.

Le chiffre imprimé sur les paquets de cigarettes correspond à la quantité de nicotine inhalée. En réalité, une seule cigarette contient entre 10 et 25 mg de nicotine (contre 0,2 à 2 mg imprimé sur le paquet). Un constat effrayant s'impose : un seul paquet de cigarettes contient suffisamment de nicotine pour tuer un individu adulte.

Résiste, tiens bon... Le sevrage de la nicotine est rapide en une semaine...plus de traces dans le corps,  Le plus dur est de se sevrer de la *gestuelle...* 

 Bonne Journée...


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

tient bah j'vais aller m'en griller une moi


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Christelle
> 
> Voilà un des papiers que l'on distribue dans mon service de cardiologie...
> 
> ...



Bonne journée à toi Macelene, ton post me fait peur, mais tu as eu raison de l'envoyer. Merci bcp


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

Je souhaite vivement que le gouvernement français légifère en s'inspirant de certaines villes anglaises, de l'Irlande et de l'Italie. Il est très pénible pour des non fumeurs d'encaisser des doses importantes de tabagisme passif dans les endroits publics.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Depuis que je travaille deux ou 3 jours par semaine dans "le bunker", je suis dans l'obligation de m'abstenir totalement de fumer...
En effet, tout le campus est "non-fumeur" et il est même interdit de fumer sur le site à l'extérieur des bâtiments...  
Au début, c'était dur de dur ....   ... dès que je rentrais dans ma bagnole, le soir, je grillais cigarettes sur cigarettes comme pour rattraper le manque !!!
Maintenant depuis 3 semaines, ça va mieux ... moins de nervosité durant la journée ... un peu moins de manque aussi ... je fume toujours sur la route du retour, mais j'y mets moins d'acharnement...
Si ça continue comme ça, j'envisagerais sérieusement de stopper net ... mais c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite vivement que le gouvernement français légifère en s'inspirant de certaines villes anglaises, de l'Irlande et de l'Italie. Il est très pénible pour des non fumeurs d'encaisser des doses importantes de tabagisme passif dans les endroits publics.




Meme si effectivement je commence à redouter les lieux publics, faut pas déconner! Le respect c'est dans les deux sens....Les fumeurs ont le droit de fumer, et de prendre du bon temps....


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Meme si effectivement je commence à redouter les lieux publics, faut pas déconner! Le respect c'est dans les deux sens....Les fumeurs ont le droit de fumer, et de prendre du bon temps....



Le respect est très difficile dans ce cas précis, car un non-fumeur ne vous dérange physiquement en aucun cas, par contre lui ne peux rien faire contre la fumée qu'on lui impose. Imaginez vos voisins en pleine nuit mettant la stéréo à fond pendant des heures, alors que vous devez vous lever tôt.
La liberté des uns s'arrête là où commence celle des autres...(forcément utopiste)


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Le respect est très difficile dans ce cas précis, car un non-fumeur ne vous dérange physiquement en aucun cas, par contre lui ne peux rien faire contre la fumée qu'on lui impose. Imaginez vos voisins en pleine nuit mettant la stéréo à fond pendant des heures, alors que vous devez vous lever tôt.
> La liberté des uns s'arrête là où commence celle des autres...(forcément utopiste)



Toi tu as bien fait de te choisir cet avatar/pseudo, t'es aussi politiquement correct que l'autre naze de guillaume portail...Allez au revoir


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaite vivement que le gouvernement français légifère en s'inspirant de certaines villes anglaises, de l'Irlande et de l'Italie. Il est très pénible pour des non fumeurs d'encaisser des doses importantes de tabagisme passif dans les endroits publics.


Oui ... et non ... !
A force de "diaboliser" le tabac, on finira par entraîner l'effet inverse à l'effet recherché, à savoir le rendre attractif pour certains jeunes attirés par une sorte de marginalisation...
Le bon sens doit primer, à savoir, pour les fumeurs de ne pas imposer leur tabagie aux non-fumeurs et pour les non-fumeurs, accepter que des endroits soient "fumeurs permis" quitte pour eux à ne plus y pénétrer...
Autant je suis "pour" l'interdiction de fumer dans des lieux publics tels que les lieux de travail, les administrations, les hôpitaux (bien entendu !!!) etc... etc... autant je suis contre cette interdiction dans les bistrots par exemple ... mais cela ne me gêne pas du tout : si je vois un bistrot "non-fumeur", je n'entre pas ... un point c'est tout !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... et non ... !
> A force de "diaboliser" le tabac, on finira par entraîner l'effet inverse à l'effet recherché, à savoir le rendre attractif pour certains jeunes attirés par une sorte de marginalisation...
> Le bon sens doit primer, à savoir, pour les fumeurs de ne pas imposer leur tabagie aux non-fumeurs et pour les non-fumeurs, accepter que des endroits soient "fumeurs permis" quitte pour eux à ne plus y pénétrer...
> Autant je suis "pour" l'interdiction de fumer dans des lieux publics tels que les lieux de travail, les administrations, les hôpitaux (bien entendu !!!) etc... etc... autant je suis contre cette interdiction dans les bistrots par exemple ... mais cela ne me gêne pas du tout : si je vois un bistrot "non-fumeur", je n'entre pas ... un point c'est tout !!!




Salut TheBig ca faisait longtemps....entierement d'accord avec toi


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Toi tu as bien fait de te choisir cet avatar/pseudo, t'es aussi politiquement correct que l'autre naze de guillaume portail...Allez au revoir



Mais calmez vous Christelle, il ne s'agit pas politiquement correct, mais de santé. Si certaines personnes ont choisi de fumer, très bien libre à elles, mais quid de ceux qui n'ont pas fait ce choix, pourquoi devrait il subir cette polution là dans un espace restreint (déjà que notre qualité de vie n'est pas très folichonne, surtout dans les grandes villes...).


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

A mi chemin entre rovertav et SMG...

Du caviar on vous dit !!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Mais calmez vous Christelle, il ne s'agit pas politiquement correct, mais de santé. Si certaines personnes ont choisi de fumer, très bien libre à elles, mais quid de ceux qui n'ont pas fait ce choix, pourquoi devrait il subir cette polution là dans un espace restreint (déjà que notre qualité de vie n'est pas très folichonne, surtout dans les grandes villes...).



Toi, t'es aussi chiant que ton pseudo...


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... et non ... !
> A force de "diaboliser" le tabac, on finira par entraîner l'effet inverse à l'effet recherché, à savoir le rendre attractif pour certains jeunes attirés par une sorte de marginalisation...
> Le bon sens doit primer, à savoir, pour les fumeurs de ne pas imposer leur tabagie aux non-fumeurs et pour les non-fumeurs, accepter que des endroits soient "fumeurs permis" quitte pour eux à ne plus y pénétrer...
> Autant je suis "pour" l'interdiction de fumer dans des lieux publics tels que les lieux de travail, les administrations, les hôpitaux (bien entendu !!!) etc... etc... autant je suis contre cette interdiction dans les bistrots par exemple ... mais cela ne me gêne pas du tout : si je vois un bistrot "non-fumeur", je n'entre pas ... un point c'est tout !!!



Oui je vois où vous voulez en venir, ce qui se passe parfois chez la jeunesse américaine ayant soif d'interdits.
Ceci dit ce qui m'a séduit en Californie, c'est la parfaite cohabitation entre fumeurs et non fumeurs, il y a des endroits spécialement aménagés dans les Clubs ou les Bars, où les fumeurs peuvent tranquillement en griller une sans déranger personne.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig ca faisait longtemps....entierement d'accord avec toi


Arf ! Salut Christelle ...    content de te croiser ici !!!  
En Belgique, on parle de plus en plus d'interdire de fumer en voiture pour la raison que cela est susceptible de gêner le conducteur et de provoquer des accidents !!!!!
Mais ou va t'on ?????????  
De là à ce qu'on ne puisse même plus échanger une conversation avec les passagers, ou bouffer un biscuit à l'aise ...   
Le fumeur gêne, le "gros" gêne (un de mes amis s'est vu refuser un job à cause de son poids ... oui oui !!!), le "moche" gêne ... bref, tout le monde gêne ... Y'a plus qu'à s'enfermer chez soi et ne plus en sortir pour ne pas gêner les autres ...
Moi, je dis simplement : "merde" !!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (25 Janvier 2005)

Comme je le disais un peu plus haut, j'ai arrêté sept mois. Au bout d'un mois c'était comme si je n'avais jamais fumé. Rien que l'odeur me donnait des hauts de c½ur, trop de fumée (pour moi) me faisait tousser. Mais dans n'importe quel endroit où ce n'était pas interdit, je n'ai jamais demandé à quiconque d'éteindre sa clope. Chez moi, ma femme fume aussi et, pendant mon "sevrage", je ne lui ai pas non plus demandé d'aller fumer dehors. Maintenant que j'ai repris, je fais quand même attention de ne pas importuner les gens et je ne fume pas si c'est interdit. Et comme le dit thebig, si c'est non-fumeur, je n'entre pas.


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Toi, t'es aussi chiant que ton pseudo...



Veuillez m'excuser de l'ennui provoqué, j'essaie simplement d'apporter ma contribution à ce forum, ayant vécu la douloureuse expérience de perdre mon oncle d'un cancer des poumons causé par le tabac.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Veuillez m'excuser de l'ennui provoqué, j'essaie simplement d'apporter ma contribution à ce forum, ayant vécu la douloureuse expérience de perdre mon oncle d'un cancer des poumons causé par le tabac.




Ouais ben moi j'ai eu un cancer de l'uterus à 14 ans c'est pas pour ca que je vais emmerder les femmes qui prennent la pillule sous pretexte que ca peut leur coller le cancer....


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Pfff...

j'aime pas trop ces étalages...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Bam, headshot 

---
PS : désolé, c'est le côté "gamerz" qui refait surface


----------



## Microsoft (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben moi j'ai eu un cancer de l'uterus à 14 ans c'est pas pour ca que je vais emmerder les femmes qui prennent la pillule sous pretexte que ca peut leur coller le cancer....



Certes, vous êtes guérie et j'en suis ravi. Mais il me parait tout de même osé de comparer la pillule contraceptive et le tabac.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Certes, vous êtes guérie et j'en suis ravi. Mais il me parait tout de même osé de comparer la pillule contraceptive et le tabac.


attention l'ami : quand on n'est pas gaulé pour l'ouvrir sur le Forum...il vaut mieux se mettre en veille.  

Bon, sinon tout mon soutien aux personnes qui arrêtent de fumer : chaque jour sans est une victoire. Perso ça fait un an et demi....et j'en rêve toutes les nuits. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !zen:
> En Belgique, on parle de plus en plus d'interdire de fumer en voiture



en france on a deja donné une ammende a une femme qui etait en train de faire une manoeuvre avec sa voiture et la clope au bec !!!!!!    


si j'ai le temp je vais faire une recherche sur cet article......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france on a deja donné une ammende a une femme qui etait en train de faire une manoeuvre avec sa voiture et la clope au bec !!!!!!
> 
> 
> si j'ai le temp je vais faire une recherche sur cet article......


c'est parce que c'est vulgaire une femme avec la clope au bec


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Microsoft a dit:
			
		

> Certes, vous êtes guérie et j'en suis ravi. Mais il me parait tout de même osé de comparer la pillule contraceptive et le tabac.



Tigrou a raison....Tais toi tu n'avance que des ponsifs, et ce n'est pas moi qui ai mis sur le tapis le cancer de ton cher tonton...Dses milliers de gens meurent de ce cancer sans jamais avoir fumer une seule cigarette...J'en ai croisé plus d'un...Allez au revoir


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france on a deja donné une ammende a une femme qui etait en train de faire une manoeuvre avec sa voiture et la clope au bec !!!!!!
> 
> 
> si j'ai le temp je vais faire une recherche sur cet article......




NAN!!! tu déconnes, ils ont osé faire ca???


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que c'est vulgaire une femme avec la clope au bec




je ne dit pas le contraire....

moi meme j'evite d'attendre fiston devant l'ecole avec une sigarette :
j'en ai honte !!  

et souvent dans la rue , j'evite de fumer:
 j'ai l'impression que tulmonde me regarde


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Nan, pas "Au revoir" : on n'a pas fini avec ce nouveau jouet


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

ouais elle déconne on aime bien déconner avec toi !


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ouais elle déconne on aime bien déconner avec toi !



Tiens t'es encore là toi?....je me disais bien que ca sentait le démaquillant frelaté!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

Sonny, je suis étonné que t'aies pas encore dit à Minimou de tomber le futal


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Pfou pourquoi ils nous emmerdent avec le Tabac ?? On doit tous y passer un jour, l'avantage avec les clope que je fume c'est que moi au moins j'ai repondu a une des question : je sais comment je vais mourir.

Du coup ca me tracasse plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> NAN!!! tu déconnes, ils ont osé faire ca???


...ils vont se gêner !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Nous vivons en société ... pour vivre en société, il est normal que nous suivions des règles bien établies, imposées ou non et ce, pour le bien-être de tous...
Mais trop c'est trop !!!!!!
Rien à voir avec ce thread, mais la semaine dernière je quitte la maison en voiture pour aller chercher ma mère qui habite à 200 mètres ... bien entendu, pas de ceinture pour 200 m!!! je croise un véhicule de police, je m'arrête chez ma mère, le véhicule de police avait fait demi-tour et s'arrête à ma hauteur ! 
Que croyez-vous qu'il se soit passé ??????
Qu'ils ont compris que j'allais chercher une "vieille dame" ayant des difficultés à marcher à 200 mètres de chez moi, papiers d'identité à l'appui ????
Qu'ils ont faibli devant le regard un peu surpris et tristounet de ma mère ????
Que non !!!!!! La Loi est la Loi !!!!!!! et tchac 50 Euros !!!!!!! avec en prime l'avertissement de fermer ma gueule pour ne pas friser l'outrage !!!  
Et après ils s'étonneront que je fasse ch.... mon chien sur la pelouse bordant leurs bâtiments ??? 
Comme je disais plus haut : "trop c'est trop !!!!!!"


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ils vont se gêner !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nous vivons en société ... pour vivre en société, il est normal que nous suivions des règles bien établies, imposées ou non et ce, pour le bien-être de tous...
> Mais trop c'est trop !!!!!!


 
Ils ont bien fait bordel !!!

Qu'on lui arrache les couilles à cette femme !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et après ils s'étonneront que je fasse ch.... mon chien sur la pelouse bordant leurs bâtiments ???


excellent.... !!!          (je viens de me faire pipi dessus)


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ils vont se gêner !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nous vivons en société ... pour vivre en société, il est normal que nous suivions des règles bien établies, imposées ou non et ce, pour le bien-être de tous...
> Mais trop c'est trop !!!!!!


 
déjà dit avant... faut m'excuser...

la coke...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> excellent.... !!!          (je viens de me faire pipi dessus)




Oui TheBig est le meilleur qu on se le dise


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont bien fait bordel !!!
> 
> Qu'on lui arrache les couilles à cette femme !!!



Tiens amusant cette allusion à une femme testiculée....aurais-tu des penchants pour ce genre de créatures?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens amusant cette allusion à une femme testiculée....aurais-tu des penchants pour ce genre de créatures?


 
Entre autres...

J'ai des penchants pour des tas de créatures, mais pas pour les tas tout court hélas...

Mauvais fond qu'il a le gars...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Entre autres...
> 
> J'ai des penchants pour des tas de créatures, mais pas pour les tas tout court hélas...
> 
> Mauvais fond qu'il a le gars...



J'vais pas me decrire ca te donnerait le vertige


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'vais pas me decrire ca te donnerait le vertige


 
[mode DOC on]
Le vide me fait toujours cet effet là..
[mode DOC off]


----------



## sylko (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en france on a deja donné une ammende a une femme qui etait en train de faire une manoeuvre avec sa voiture et la clope au bec !!!!!!
> 
> 
> si j'ai le temp je vais faire une recherche sur cet article......


 

Ne mangez plus de pomme, non plus...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> [mode DOC on]
> Le vide me fait toujours cet effet là..
> [mode DOC off]



Oui c'est bien pour ca que ton reflet tu evites de le croiser, le vide de ta vie te donne la nausée...je te comprend mon cher


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

A noter quand même que je suis le seul à foutre "la trique" à sonny rien qu'en écrivant quelques phrases dans un quelconque thread .............       :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A noter quand même que je suis le seul à foutre "la trique" à sonny rien qu'en écrivant quelques phrases dans un quelconque thread .............      :love: :love:


inquiétant non ?


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A noter quand même que je suis le seul à foutre "la trique" à sonny rien qu'en écrivant quelques phrases dans un quelconque thread .............       :love:  :love:



Ouiiii et à la limite comme disait "Les Nuls" "ca fout la trouille"


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A noter quand même que je suis le seul à foutre "la trique" à sonny rien qu'en écrivant quelques phrases dans un quelconque thread .............      :love: :love:


 
C'est à noter effectivement...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien pour ca que ton reflet tu evites de le croiser, le vide de ta vie te donne la nausée...je te comprend mon cher


 
T'es pas de taille...

Laisse tomber, c'est trop facile.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas de taille...
> 
> Laisse tomber, c'est trop facile.



Si cela était si facile comment expliquer que tu sois hors délai (plus de 3 jours me semble t il...)quand à mon éviction...Ma verve t'a plus d'une fois laissé sans voix... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Rien compris...

Qui a parlé d'éviction ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

"ma verve" l'autre...

se prend pas pour de la merde...

même doc n'a jamais dit ça..


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Rien compris...



C'est bien le reproche que l'on peut te faire.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> même doc n'a jamais dit ça..


Nonobstant le fait qu'il en a une de très jolie ... de verve !!!!!     :love: 
En parlant de verve, on dirait Lorna qui parle dans son cafsque !!!!! Arffffff  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nonobstant le fait qu'il en a une de très jolie ... de verve !!!!!     :love:
> En parlant de verve, on dirait Lorna qui parle dans son cafsque !!!!! Arffffff  :rateau:  :love:




   


Oui enfin je rigole, mais elle était facile...    :mouais:


----------



## bebert (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nonobstant le fait qu'il en a une de très jolie ... de verve !!!!!     :love:
> En parlant de verve, on dirait Lorna qui parle dans son cafsque !!!!! Arffffff  :rateau:  :love:



Tiens, mois aussi j'ai la trique en lisant zebig !!!    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, mois aussi j'ai la trique en lisant zebig !!!    :love:


Moi aussi, mais c'était en imaginant Lorna sous son cafsque .... :rose:  :rose:    
...   mais c'est fini ! bande de tricards !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nonobstant le fait qu'il en a une de très jolie ... de verve !!!!!     :love:
> En parlant de verve, on dirait Lorna qui parle dans son cafsque !!!!! Arffffff  :rateau:  :love:



J'ai raté un épisode tu parles de qui??


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai raté un épisode tu parles de qui??


 
T'en as pas raté qu'un d'épisode toi...

Il parle de xavounet...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin je rigole, mais elle était facile...    :mouais:


C'est pas si facile que ça ..... !!!  
Tiens, je suis certain que beaucoup sur ce forum ont une bonne verve mais qu'ils hésitent à la sortir par timidité... 
Moi, ma verve (qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma verve ??? :rateau:   ), est peut-être discrète, mais je m'en sers à tours de bras ... ça fait rire et au moins ça fait plaisir à sonny ... que demander de plus ?????    :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'en as pas raté qu'un d'épisode toi...
> 
> Il parle de xavounet...



merci de me remettre sur les rails, sud-est.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ma verve t'a plus d'une fois laissé sans voix... :love:


 :rose:  ... euh Christelle ! ta verve ! tu l'as depuis ta naissance ???????? :rose:      :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'en ai une toute petite, mais elle sert beaucoup comme tout le monde aura pu remarquer...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  ... euh Christelle ! ta verve ! tu l'as depuis ta naissance ???????? :rose:      :love:



Ca me fait à moitié rire...trop facile, là tu me decois The Big....  

Comme quoi une femme qui l'ouvre c'est pas encore rentré dans les moeurs....
J'supporte simplement pas les esprits renfermés, alors j'me sers des deux neurones que j'ai :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Moi une femme qui l'ouvre ça me dérange pas, du moment qu'elle la ferme...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai une toute petite, mais elle sert beaucoup comme tout le monde aura pu remarquer...


si sonny savait où se trouvent les smiley, il serait presque sympathique.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

gna gna


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> gna gna


[MODE FREUD ON]c'est bien, les premières émotions ressortent. continue sonny, continue [MODE FREUD OFF]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait à moitié rire...trop facile, là tu me decois The Big....


Désolé Christelle ...  :rose:   
Avec l'expérience du forum, tu apprendras qu'il y a des expressions du type "tendage de perches" qu'il faut absolument éviter ici sous peine de voir tous les gros nases rappliquer avec leurs calembours foireux sous le bras...    
...ça fait partie du folklore et j'avoue (un peu honteusement... :rose: ) que ça me fait toujours autant rire... :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Christelle ...  :rose:
> Avec l'expérience du forum, tu apprendras qu'il y a des expressions du type "tendage de perches" qu'il faut absolument éviter ici sous peine de voir tous les gros nases rappliquer avec leurs calembours foireux sous le bras...
> ...ça fait partie du folklore et j'avoue (un peu honteusement... :rose: ) que ça me fait toujours autant rire... :love:



Alors tant mieux, et comme ils disent outre atlantique " it's ok, no harm done"...(certaines se la joue, moi j'me la pete)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Exemple d'expression à proscrire ici :

"Ma verve lui en a bouché un coin !!!"
"Ma verve lui a ôté les mots de la bouche !!!"
etc... etc... 

    
ps : that's all folk !!! :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Exemple d'expression à proscrire ici :
> 
> "Ma verve lui en a bouché un coin !!!"
> "Ma verve lui a ôté les mots de la bouche !!!"
> ...



Tu as gagné, j'ai souris....Faut dire que j'ai l humeur à fleur de peau, je me suis cassée le pied au Badmington, j'arrete de fumer, et Sonny Boy me les gonflent (comme si y'avait besoin hihihihi!!), alors, quelques fois ca prend les traits d'une feministe des années 70 (peu connu suis né en 69.


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Christelle ...  :rose:
> Avec l'expérience du forum, tu apprendras qu'il y a des expressions du type "tendage de perches" qu'il faut absolument éviter ici sous peine de voir tous les gros nases rappliquer avec leurs calembours foireux sous le bras...
> ...ça fait partie du folklore et j'avoue (un peu honteusement... :rose: ) que ça me fait toujours autant rire... :love:




Salut TheBig !  :love:
T'es pas le seul que ça fait rire !!


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut TheBig !  :love:
> T'es pas le seul que ça fait rire !!



Alalalala!!! Pour ca y'a toujours du monde.....

Comment vas le Breton? Ca faisait un bail....Joli les nouvelles productions de "et avec la tête".....


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as gagné, j'ai souris....Faut dire que j'ai l humeur à fleur de peau, je me suis cassée le pied au Badmington, j'arrete de fumer, et Sonny Boy me les gonflent (comme si y'avait besoin hihihihi!!), alors, quelques fois ca prend les traits d'une feministe des années 70 (peu connu suis né en 69.



Tiens bon Christelle ! 
T'as raison, ne te laisse pas faire !   
(_Non, je ne la ferai pas, non, je ne la ferai pas, __non,__ je ne la ferai pas,__non,__ je ne la ferai pas,__non,__ je ne la ferai pas,__non,__ je ne la ferai pas....._  )

Merde pour la suite !


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Alalalala!!! Pour ca y'a toujours du monde.....


 :rose:   





> Comment vas le Breton? Ca faisait un bail....Joli les nouvelles productions de "et avec la tête".....



Ca va merci !  
Oui, y a bon !  :love: :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as gagné, j'ai souris....Faut dire que j'ai l humeur à fleur de peau, je me suis cassée le pied au Badmington, j'arrete de fumer, et Sonny Boy me les gonflent (comme si y'avait besoin hihihihi!!), alors, quelques fois ca prend les traits d'une feministe des années 70 (peu connu suis né en 69.


 
Ne va pas chercher des trucs trop compliqué comme ça, en fait ça prend juste les traits d'une caille qui rigole que quand elle se brule.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Sonny Boy me les gonflent


    ... moi, avec sonny, j'en suis arrivé à un tel point que je suis déçu et malheureux s'il n'écrit pas "ça y 'est j'ai la trique" ou "alors, tu tombes le futal" dans les 10 minutes qui suivent un de mes posts matinaux ... il me manque quelque chose ... c'est comme un vide !!!  
C'est devenu un rituel ... j'en ai besoin pour me rassurer, pour me réconforter, pour m'assurer qu'il ne s'est pas glandé durant la nuit et qu'il est bien vivant, survolant le forum en attendant de fondre sur sa proie....   
sonny, c'est comme un Mac ... tant que tu l'as pas essayé, tu peux t'en passer ... et après, ben tu t'accroches !!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ne va pas chercher des trucs trop compliqué comme ça, en fait ça prend juste les traits d'une caille qui rigole que quand elle se brule.




C'est la premiere chose gentille que tu me dis, c'est un volatile mignon comme tout, et en plus c'est délicieux


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la premiere chose gentille que tu me dis, c'est un volatile mignon comme tout, et en plus c'est délicieux


 
C'est vrai que c'est bon.

Farcie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Farcie.


    ... tu vieillis sonny ... il y a quelques temps tu aurais dit "fourrée" !!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi, avec sonny, j'en suis arrivé à un tel point que je suis déçu et malheureux s'il n'écrit pas "ça y 'est j'ai la trique" ou "alors, tu tombes le futal" dans les 10 minutes qui suivent un de mes posts matinaux ... il me manque quelque chose ... c'est comme un vide !!!
> C'est devenu un rituel ... j'en ai besoin pour me rassurer, pour me réconforter, pour m'assurer qu'il ne s'est pas glandé durant la nuit et qu'il est bien vivant, survolant le forum en attendant de fondre sur sa proie....
> sonny, c'est comme un Mac ... tant que tu l'as pas essayé, tu peux t'en passer ... et après, ben tu t'accroches !!!!   :love:  :love:




Oui je crois pigé: confraternité masculine, et machisme du "peu rassuré"...Bah, c'est bien que ce soit ton ami....Et puis comme toute Veuve Noire, j'aime à m'amuser de mes victimes


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu vieillis sonny ... il y a quelques temps tu aurais dit "fourrée" !!!!!!!    :love:


 
Si tu avais été plus rapide, tu aurais vu que je l'avais écrit.

J'avais mis qu'un R, en allant corriger je me suis auto censuré une fois de plus.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bon.
> 
> Farcie.



Tu cuisines??? Parfait allez au fourneaux, et n oublies pas ton tablier....


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2005)

Miam


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Oui je crois pigé: confraternité masculine, et machisme du "peu rassuré"...Bah, c'est bien que ce soit ton ami....Et puis comme toute Veuve Noire, j'aime à m'amuser de mes victimes


 
Arrête ton cinéma !!  

Décoince !

Tu crois tromper qui ?

Allez file...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je me suis auto censuré une fois de plus.


C'est bien ce que je disais ... tu vieillis !!!!!!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tu cuisines??? Parfait allez au fourneaux, et n oublies pas ton tablier....


Je cuisine oui, et ma femme ne s'en plaint pas (ou alors pas devant moi... )


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... tu vieillis sonny ... il y a quelques temps tu aurais dit "fourrée" !!!!!!!     :love:



C'était le cas, mais avec une double faute d'orthographe...    


			
				notification instantannée par e-mail a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est bon.
> 
> Fouré.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je disais ... tu vieillis !!!!!!   :love:


 
Tu as raison...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu avais été plus rapide, tu aurais vu que je l'avais écrit.
> 
> J'avais mis qu'un R, en allant corriger je me suis auto censuré une fois de plus.


 
Il l'a lu ce post le détective ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a lu ce post le détective ?



J'étais en train de répondre lorsque tu as posté !


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison...



Naufrage....Certains s'en sortent pas trop mal, Certains sombrent lamentablement, comme toi, allez passe moi ta femme, on va te former


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'étais en train de répondre lorsque tu as posté !


 
ça va, tu étais à deux doigts de gagner un WE avec chritellepasmarrante...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça va, tu étais à deux doigts de gagner un WE avec chritellepasmarrante...



"S" à Christelle stp!!! Et puis je ne suis pas marrante avec toi...dur d'ête trainé de la sorte, surtout par une jeunette dans mon genre hein papy!!


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Naufrage....Certains s'en sortent pas trop mal, Certains sombrent lamentablement, comme toi, allez passe moi ta femme, on va te former


 
Tu vois, dans ce post, il n'y a aucune élégance, ce n'est ni drole, ni acerbe.

Rien.

Pas assez affuté tout ça.

A ton âge c'est étonnant, même inquiétant (quoi que trés représentatif de notre pauvre pays...)

Je n'ai aucun plaisir à t'abraser, j'ai même un peu honte pour tout dire.

J'ai l'impression de tirer au canon sur une ambulance majorette.


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> "S" à Christelle stp!!! Et puis je ne suis pas marrante avec toi...dur d'ête trainé de la sorte, surtout par une jeunette dans mon genre hein papy!!


 
Et ça continue...


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois, dans ce post, il n'y a aucune élégance, ce n'est ni drole, ni acerbe.
> 
> Rien.
> 
> ...



Au risque de tétonner (en un seul mot) cela m'a fait bcp rire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de tétonner (en un seul mot) cela m'a fait bcp rire


   ... Christelle qui tétonne .... sonny qui a la trique ...    Mais ou va t'on ? Je vous le demande ????     :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Christelle qui tétonne .... sonny qui a la trique ...    Mais ou va t'on ? Je vous le demande ????     :love:



hihihihihihi     

J'savais que ca allait te plaire......c'est trop facile


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... moi, avec sonny, j'en suis arrivé à un tel point que je suis déçu et malheureux s'il n'écrit pas "ça y 'est j'ai la trique" ou "alors, tu tombes le futal" dans les 10 minutes qui suivent un de mes posts matinaux ... il me manque quelque chose ... c'est comme un vide !!!
> C'est devenu un rituel ... j'en ai besoin pour me rassurer, pour me réconforter, pour m'assurer qu'il ne s'est pas glandé durant la nuit et qu'il est bien vivant, survolant le forum en attendant de fondre sur sa proie....
> sonny, c'est comme un Mac ... tant que tu l'as pas essayé, tu peux t'en passer ... et après, ben tu t'accroches !!!!   :love:  :love:





hooooooooo the big      

j'en ai marre moi que tu lise mes pensées !!!!      





hemmmmmm , sinon, si on revenait au sujet principal ???  
la cigarette non ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... Christelle qui tétonne .... sonny qui a la trique ...    Mais ou va t'on ? Je vous le demande ????     :love:



Ca me fait penser à une chanson...

*La Tordue*

On se moqu' du tiers comm' du quart
 Le monde se fout du monde car
 Si l'on s'arrête cinq minutes
 On voit sous la cocotte-minute
 Le feu à fond d'train la pression
 La fin tenant à un bouton
 Sur le fil de la dissuasion
 Encore une belle idée béton
 On fait pousser des champignon
 Dans les cavec de l'oncle dom-tom
 Gentils, gentils les autochtones
 Vous r'prendrez bien un bout d'atome...

 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 - De qui descendons-nous maman
 Pour être aussi condescendants ?
 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 Comm' dit mon tonton
 Plus on est d'cons plus ça s'voit

 Qu'un petit crime se commette
 Là-bas à l'ombre d'une comète
 Parce qu'un' bande de vénusiens
 Dans un bal en sont venus aux mains
 Et aussi sec not' petite planète
 Est au jus au courant du fait
 Par la lorgnette des caméras
 Prêtes à mater tous les coups bas
 Tandis qu'en bas de chez toi
 De chez vous de chez nous d'chez moi
 Quelqu'un tout seul de faim de froid
 Est mort en se bouffant les doigts...
 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 - De qui descendons-nous maman
 Pour être aussi condescendants ?
 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 Comm' dit mon tonton
 Plus on est d'cons plus ça s'voit

 Des têtes à claques portant calotte
 Clament à bas la capote
 Pisse-froid béotiens du sexe
 Qui mettent l'i.v.g. à l'index
 Eux qui de la vie ne connaissent
 Qu'les balivernes des liv' de messe
 Un doigt de lacrima-christi
 Un autre dans l'opus dei
 Et si l'amour peut rendre aveugle
 Il rend sourds ces fous qui beuglent
 Ces onanistes consacrés
 D'eux aussi il faut s'protéger...

 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 - De qui descendons-nous maman
 Pour être aussi condescendants ?
 - Où va-t-on papa ?
 - Je n'sais pas mais on y va
 Comm' dit mon tonton
 Plus on est d'cons plus ça s'voit


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooooo the big
> 
> j'en ai marre moi que tu lise mes pensées !!!!
> 
> ...


 
Arrête tu m'excites gourmande...:love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Même toi aussi tu apprecies le region PACA!!! Je m y ferais peut être avec le temps....


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Même toi aussi tu apprecies le region PACA!!! Je m y ferais peut être avec le temps....


 
Si tu continues à te buter, la seule chose à laquelle tu vas t'habituer ce sont les médicaments.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Même toi aussi tu apprecies le region PACA!!! Je m y ferais peut être avec le temps....


vous ne seriez pas en train de nous refaire un vieux PSG/OM là, non ? c'est déjà vu ça les mecs (et la fille )


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si tu continues à te buter, la seule chose à laquelle tu vas t'habituer ce sont les médicaments.



Ca c'est deja fait, il y a 20 ans....16 comprimés par jour tous les 4 mois pendant 3 mois....

Bref, la cigarette me fais de l'oeil d'autant que tout à l heure j'ai retrouvé sous le clic clac un immonde mégot....j'ai failli le rallumer....Beurk...Je vais pas tenir


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est deja fait, il y a 20 ans....16 comprimés par jour tous les 4 mois pendant 3 mois....
> 
> Bref, la cigarette me fais de l'oeil d'autant que tout à l heure j'ai retrouvé sous le clic clac un immonde mégot....j'ai failli le rallumer....Beurk...Je vais pas tenir


 

D'autres détails sur lesquels tu voudrais t'étendre ??

C'est pas ce que je préferre dans les forums.

Chacun sa merde, et dieu pour personne.


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est deja fait, il y a 20 ans....16 comprimés par jour tous les 4 mois pendant 3 mois....
> 
> Bref, la cigarette me fais de l'oeil d'autant que tout à l heure j'ai retrouvé sous le clic clac un immonde mégot....j'ai failli le rallumer....Beurk...Je vais pas tenir



aller courage


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vous ne seriez pas en train de nous refaire un vieux PSG/OM là, non ? c'est déjà vu ça les mecs (et la fille )




Pouah....Je HAIS le foot et y a pas que moi:
À MORT LE FOOT

Voici bientôt quatre longues semaines que les gens normaux, j'entends les gens issus de la norme, avec deux bras et deux jambes pour signifier qu'ils existent, subissent à longueur d'antenne les dégradantes contorsions manchotes des hordes encaleçonnées sudoripares qui se disputent sur le gazon l'honneur minuscule d'être champions de la balle au pied. Voilà bien la différence entre le singe et le footballeur. Le premier a trop de mains ou pas assez de pieds pour s'abaisser à jouer au football. 

Le football. Quel sport est plus laid, plus balourd et moins gracieux que le football ? Quelle harmonie, quelle élégance l'esthète de base pourrait-il bien découvrir dans les trottinements patauds de vingt-deux handicapés velus qui poussent des balles comme on pousse un étron, en ahanant des râles vulgaires de boeufs éteints. Quel bâtard en rut de quel corniaud branlé oserait manifester sa libido en s'enlaçant frénétiquement comme ils le font par paquets de huit, à grand coups de pattes grasses et mouillées, en ululant des gutturalités simiesques à choquer un rocker d'usine ? Quelle brute glacée, quel monstre décérébré de quel ordre noir oserait rire sur des cadavres comme nous le vîmes en vérité, certain soir du Heysel où vos idoles, calamiteux goalistes extatiques, ont exulté de joie folle au milieu de quarante morts piétinés, tout ça parce que la baballe était dans les bois ? 

Je vous hais, footballeurs. Vous ne m'avez fait vibrer qu'une fois : le jour où j'ai appris que vous aviez attrapé la chiasse mexicaine en suçant des frites aztèques. J'eusse aimé que les amibes vous coupassent les pattes jusqu'à la fin du tournoi. Mais Dieu n'a pas voulu. Ca ne m'a pas surpris de sa part. Il est des vôtres. Il est comme vous. Il est partout, tout le temps, quoi qu'on fasse et où qu'on se planque, on ne peut y échapper. 

Quand j'étais petit garçon, je me suis cru longtemps anormal parce que je vous repoussais déjà. Je refusais systématiquement de jouer au foot, à l'école ou dans la rue. On me disait : «Ah, la fille !» ou bien : «Tiens, il est malade», tellement l'idée d'anormalité est solidement solidaire de la non-footabilité. Je vous emmerde. Je n'ai jamais été malade. Quant à la féminité que vous subodoriez, elle est toujours en moi. Et me pousse aux temps chauds à rechercher la compagnie des femmes. Y compris celles des vôtres que je ne rechigne pas à culbuter quand vous vibrez aux stades.

Pierre Desproges


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> vous ne seriez pas en train de nous refaire un vieux PSG/OM là, non ? c'est déjà vu ça les mecs (et la fille )


 
En ce qui me concerne, aucun risque, pour tout dire, quand je serai au pouvoir, je compte faire interdire le football, executer les joueurs et les supporters.


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aller courage



Merci Gentleman, j'apprecie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est deja fait, il y a 20 ans....16 comprimés par jour tous les 4 mois pendant 3 mois....
> Bref, la cigarette me fais de l'oeil d'autant que tout à l heure j'ai retrouvé sous le clic clac un immonde mégot....j'ai failli le rallumer....Beurk...Je vais pas tenir


J'ai envie de te dire : "Vas-y ! Tiens le coup Christelle !!!! ... mais je n'en ferai rien...  
Si tu as une telle envie de fumer ... laisse-toi aller et prends en une sans culpabiliser !
Il y a des moment dans la vie pour tout ... des moments pour continuer et des moments pour s'arrêter ... peut être que pour toi, le moment n'est pas venu d'ajouter une frustration à d'autres frustrations... c'est bon de se laisser aller tu sais !!!!!!  
Ce sera plus facile une autre fois .......


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, aucun risque, pour tout dire, quand je serai au pouvoir, je compte faire interdire le football, executer les joueurs et les supporters.



Ajoute-moi à ta liste noire ! 

J'aime le foot ! :love:




A part ça, courage Christelle !


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de te dire : "Vas-y ! Tiens le coup Christelle !!!! ... mais je n'en ferai rien...
> Si tu as une telle envie de fumer ... laisse-toi aller et prends en une sans culpabiliser !
> Il y a des moment dans la vie pour tout ... des moments pour continuer et des moments pour s'arrêter ... peut être que pour toi, le moment n'est pas venu d'ajouter une frustration à d'autres frustrations... c'est bon de se laisser aller tu sais !!!!!!
> Ce sera plus facile une autre fois .......


 
Ouais vas y fume !!!

Qu'est ce que t'en as à foutre ??

Une petit clope de rien du tout, c'est pas grave...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ajoute-moi à ta liste noire !
> 
> J'aime le foot ! :love:
> 
> ...


 
Pour l'instant, je suis pas au pouvoir, et autant que je puisse en juger ce n'est pas pour demain.

Tu n'as donc rien à craindre.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

loooool quel enculé ce sonny   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie de te dire : "Vas-y ! Tiens le coup Christelle !!!! ... mais je n'en ferai rien...  ...........
> 
> c'est bon de se laisser aller tu sais !!!!!!
> Ce sera plus facile une autre fois .......



Non TheBig je ne me laisse pas aller, et puis les frustrations.....j'en connais un paquet, sauf celle à laquelle tu penses, alors perdue pour perdue.....


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> loooool quel enculé ce sonny   :love:


 
C'est vrai que c'est pas gentil...:rose:


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je suis pas au pouvoir, et autant que je puisse en juger ce n'est pas pour demain.
> 
> Tu n'as donc rien à craindre.




Je ne me faisais pas trop de mouron non plus !


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais vas y fume !!!
> 
> Qu'est ce que t'en as à foutre ??
> 
> Une petit clope de rien du tout, c'est pas grave...



Vicelard, ca c'est vicelard


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Enfin tout ceci ne m'empechera pas de m'allumer un bon RASS en rentrant à la maison ce soir...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Vicelard, ca c'est vicelard


 

je le reconnais...


----------



## macinside (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Vicelard, ca c'est vicelard



dit toi que si tu fume, tu enrichie sonnyboy


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> je le reconnais...


 
moi : Cricri chérie ??

elle : Oui ?

moi : Cigarette ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Vicelard, ca c'est vicelard



Sonnyboy est un synonyme de vicelard...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy est un synonyme de vicelard...


 
Il vous remercie..


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> moi : Cricri chérie ??
> 
> elle : Oui ?
> 
> moi : Cigarette ?



Fais Gaffe SonnyBoy, il y en a sur ce forum qui de jalousie pourrait te réduire à néant


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit toi que si tu fume, tu enrichie sonnyboy



Merci gentleman, tu es toujours très motivant :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Fais Gaffe SonnyBoy, il y en a sur ce forum qui de jalousie pourrait te réduire à néant


 
Tu sais, le néant...on en a vite fait l'tour...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Je suis seul dans le bureau, le collègue est allé en griller une...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Non TheBig je ne me laisse pas aller, et puis les frustrations.....j'en connais un paquet, sauf celle à laquelle tu penses, alors perdue pour perdue.....


A vrai dire, et sincèrement, je ne pensais à aucune frustration particulière ... tu peux me croire ...
Je me disais simplement que pour mettre toutes les chances de son côté pour arrêter définitivement de fumer, il faut choisir la période avec soin (ce, qu'entre parenthèses, je n'ai jamais sur faire moi-même) - il me semble, mais je peux me tromper bien évidemment, que cette période n'est peut-être pas la plus propice pour toi et qu'avant de songer à stopper, il conviendrait de régler d'autres problèmes tout aussi importants, si pas plus...
Bien évidemment, je pense aux "médicaments" dont tu parles précédemment, sans savoir de quel type de médicaments ils s'agit ...bien entendu...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Ce soir, un petit peu de jambon fumé...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (25 Janvier 2005)

Le mieux pour ne plus fumer... c'est de penser à autre chose...   :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, et sincèrement, je ne pensais à aucune frustration particulière ... tu peux me croire ...
> ..
> Bien évidemment, je pense aux "médicaments" dont tu parles précédemment, sans savoir de quel type de médicaments ils s'agit ...bien entendu...



Pas de problème,je n'en prend plus depuis mes 22 ans....C'était un cancer.....


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir, un petit peu de jambon fumé...



J'adore ça


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème,je n'en prend plus depuis mes 22 ans....C'était un cancer.....


 
T'y vas fort sur les détails navrants...

j'aime pas ça.

Je crois l'avoir déjà dit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

sonny si tu continue je vais........



poster un croissant !!!!!!     





cristelle , opppp , un bon menage de megots et puis......

ils en sont où avec la revolution ?

les rebelles ont besoinb de ton renfort


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sonny si tu continue je vais........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non steup pas de CROISSANT !!!!!

NON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:affraid:


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non steup pas de CROISSANT !!!!!
> 
> NON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:affraid:



L'arme fatale ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> L'arme fatale ?


 
L'arme absolue avec moi c'est la gnagnaterie.


----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'arme absolue avec moi c'est la gnagnaterie.



Gna d'accord !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'arme absolue avec moi c'est la gnagnaterie.


Purée !!!!    ... et pourtant, je ne te veux pas de mal, sonny !!!!!   
  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Purée !!!!  ... et pourtant, je ne te veux pas de mal, sonny !!!!!
> :love: :love: :love:


 
La purée...
on dit..


----------



## Irish whistle (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'arme absolue avec moi c'est la gnagnaterie.



OK, tu as gagné je te laisse à ta méchanceté pour le temps qui te reste....Là c'est trop!
Je répondais a TheBig

Salut et peut etre à un de ces jours


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> OK, tu as gagné je te laisse à ta méchanceté pour le temps qui te reste....Là c'est trop!
> Je répondais a TheBig
> 
> Salut et peut etre à un de ces jours


 
Trés certainement.

au tabac peut être... 

Quel nase...je me déçois..


----------



## BBKING (25 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ça


 

fais pas attention, ce mec est vraiment méchant ... et en plus y ment parce que je sais qu'il fume la PIPA en j..... en cachette.


----------



## Luc G (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'instant, je suis pas au pouvoir, et autant que je puisse en juger ce n'est pas pour demain.



Ça, c'est une citation à encadrer !


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Janvier 2005)

BBKING a dit:
			
		

> fais pas attention, ce mec est vraiment méchant ... et en plus y ment parce que je sais qu'il fume la PIPA en j..... en cachette.



pour un nioub qu'est là depuis 3 semaines, t'as l'air de bien le connaitre Sonny :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

il a du le croiser au tabac


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pour un nioub qu'est là depuis 3 semaines, t'as l'air de bien le connaitre Sonny :mouais:


 
En fait, pour tout dire, c'est le type qui partage mon bureau au boulot, il m'a vu faire l'abruti sur ce site, et du coup il vient un peu me faire chier de temps en temps.


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

Pfou grande revelation, contre toute attente, sonny a des collegues


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu en doutais ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

bah on couche ensemble et tu me dis rien....


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

J'aimerais bien t'y voir à parler la bouche pleine...


----------



## Bassman (25 Janvier 2005)

tant que tu mâches pas avant d'avaler


----------



## LeSqual (25 Janvier 2005)

aujourd'hui je n'ai pas refumé... 
ni hier d'ailleurs... 
et encore moins demain j'espère...   

Bonne nuit les Zozo's  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

Stress....J'ai récupéré de ma nuit blanche, et l'envie est tjrs très forte....voir infecte....L'odeur du tabac a imprégné tous mon 15 m2, ce qui potentialise d'autant plus mon envie de fumer...De toute façon je ne peux pas me payer de cigarettes, ni à manger....Plus de sous du tout....
C'est quand les Assedic?


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Stress....J'ai récupéré de ma nuit blanche, et l'envie est tjrs très forte....voir infecte....L'odeur du tabac a imprégné tous mon 15 m2, ce qui potentialise d'autant plus mon envie de fumer...De toute façon je ne peux pas me payer de cigarettes, ni à manger....Plus de sous du tout....
> C'est quand les Assedic?



dit toi qui l'argent des assedic que tu mettra pas dans tes clopes, tu les mettras dans mon assiette


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dit toi qui l'argent des assedic que tu mettra pas dans tes clopes, tu les mettras dans mon assiette



Oui et d'après ce que je sais, tu as bien besoin de manger.....


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Janvier 2005)

Comme tout le monde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

bon, j'ai pas refumé depuis lundi soir.
Ce coup ci je tiens...


----------



## Irish whistle (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pas refumé depuis lundi soir.
> Ce coup ci je tiens...



Cool je suis heureuse pour toi
Moi je vais craquer.....


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vais craquer.....



ne craque pas  courage


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

L'horreur, toujours l'horreur.....

Vous n'imaginez pas, à quel point les odeurs de tabac s'incrustent....Chez moi il y a de la moquette l'odeur est incustée...J'ai bien pensé à aérer, mais tous comme moi vous avez vu les températures.....Mes vetements je vous dis pas, à tel point point qu'une de mes jupes d'été (blanche) à tournée au jaune nicotine, beurk.....Il est temps que ca cesse, mais le manque est abominable
J'vais pas tenir :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

taratata Christelle : tu vas réussir à tenir et puis c'est tout. Je suis de tout coeur avec toi


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> L'horreur, toujours l'horreur.....
> 
> Vous n'imaginez pas, à quel point les odeurs de tabac s'incrustent....Chez moi il y a de la moquette l'odeur est incustée...J'ai bien pensé à aérer, mais tous comme moi vous avez vu les températures.....Mes vetements je vous dis pas, à tel point point qu'une de mes jupes d'été (blanche) à tournée au jaune nicotine, beurk.....Il est temps que ca cesse, mais le manque est abominable
> J'vais pas tenir :rose:



tiens bon, je sais c'est plus facile a dire qu'a faire ... on va te motiver


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tiens bon, je sais c'est plus facile a dire qu'a faire ... on va te motiver



Merci Tigrou, Merci beaucoup Mackie....
Tu as raison c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire....Comme de trouver l'âme soeur


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tigrou, Merci beaucoup Mackie....
> Tu as raison c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire....Comme de trouver l'âme soeur


ces deux là vont nous faire des petits : si c'est des macs, vous m'en mettez un de côté ?


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> ces deux là vont nous faire des petits : si c'est des macs, vous m'en mettez un de côté ?



Il n'y a que peu de chances p'tit félin, et pour cause :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a que peu de chances p'tit félin, et pour cause :mouais:


désolé c'était pas très fin :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> désolé c'était pas très fin :rose:



Pas grave....Mais c'est bien paske j'adore ta fourrure soyeuse LOL (métaphoriquement bien sur  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave....Mais c'est bien paske j'adore ta fourrure soyeuse LOL (métaphoriquement bien sur  )


tu peux toucher : c'est pas du synthétique. Et puis si ça peut te faire oublier la clope


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> tu peux toucher : c'est pas du synthétique. Et puis si ça peut te faire oublier la clope



Par contre tu sens fort, je me demande si entre sentir le fauve ou sentir la cigartette, ce que je vais choisir


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tu sens fort, je me demande si entre sentir le fauve ou sentir la cigartette, ce que je vais choisir



je fauve est toujours mieux


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

bravo cristelle   continue a tenir    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je fauve est toujours mieux



Mouais on dirait que tu n'es jamais allé dans une ménagerie   


Merci de ton soutient Roberta cuisinière hors pair


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tu sens fort, je me demande si entre sentir le fauve ou sentir la cigartette, ce que je vais choisir



essaie plutôt ça


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> essaie plutôt ça



tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

quand j'ai arrêté de fumer (depuis 1 an et demi, je le rappelle sans cesse tellement j'en suis fier) je ne faisais que mâcher du chewing gum : je ne vous raconte pas les crises d'aérophagie  . Du coup m'on entourage m'a fortement encouragé à reprendre la clope


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Le plus chiant, c'est les 15 premiers jours. Quand ma future ex femme a arreté, elle a été imbuvable pendant 15 jours...










 à la réflexion, je crois que ça a duré 7 ans... :mouais:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le plus chiant, c'est les 15 premiers jours. Quand ma future ex femme a arreté, elle a été imbuvable pendant 15 jours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu confond la


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Le plus chiant, c'est les 15 premiers jours. Quand ma future ex femme a arreté, elle a été imbuvable pendant 15 jours...
> 
> à la réflexion, je crois que ça a duré 7 ans... :mouais:







    mechant !!!!    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mechant !!!!   :love:


 
11h30....

Une bonne clope avant l'apéro...

tchuss !


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Tiens bon Christelle !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tigrou, Merci beaucoup Mackie....
> Tu as raison c'est plus facile à dire qu'à faire....Comme de trouver l'âme soeur


 
Tombe quand même le futal, je vais voir c'que j'peux faire...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2005)

C'est faisable, je l'ai fait, il y a 23 ans ce mois ci, après quinze ans de tabagie, et à l'époque, il n'y avait pas de patches ou autres shouimegome à la nicotine, c'était "à la brutale", et on y arrivait. moi, j'avais un truc, chaque jour, je me disais "je dois encore tenir un jour de plus". De toute façon, moi, je vous fait confiance. Dites vous que vous arretez parce que vous le valez bien, et méfiez vous, lorsque les choses deviennent un peu plus faciles, ne commettez pas l'imprudence de vous dire "maintenant je risque plus rien, je peux en prendre une", beaucoup sont retombés comme ça, au bout de deux, trois, ou même cinq ans.

Si ça devient trop dur, voyez à la pharmacie si vous pouvez vous procurer de l'ascorbate de quinine, c'est inofensif et ça aide vraiment bien, voyez votre médecin ou le pharmacien pour les doses.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Putain..


Une bonne clope aprés bouffé, c'est quand même kek chose..


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Un bon café, et j'vais pouvoir aller faire caca...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain..
> 
> 
> Une bonne clope aprés bouffé, c'est quand même kek chose..



Ouais, une bonne phlébite avec amputation, un bon accident cardiaque et un bon cancer du poumon aussi, maintenant, soyons clair, il y a des moyens nettement moins couteux, et plus rapide pour se suicider. T'as essayé la mort aux rats ?


----------



## legritch (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Un bon café, et j'vais pouvoir aller faire caca...


 
Tu as le cigare au bord des lèvres?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une bonne phlébite avec amputation, un bon accident cardiaque et un bon cancer du poumon aussi, maintenant, soyons clair, il y a des moyens nettement moins couteux, et plus rapide pour se suicider. T'as essayé la mort aux rats ?


 
Je ne fume pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le cigare au bord des lèvres?


j'ai la taupe en haut du tobogan, elle va bientot lacher les mains...


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une bonne phlébite avec amputation, un bon accident cardiaque et un bon cancer du poumon aussi, maintenant, soyons clair, il y a des moyens nettement moins couteux, et plus rapide pour se suicider. T'as essayé la mort aux rats ?




Merci Pascal, pas mieux et peux pas mieux dire


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, une bonne phlébite avec amputation, un bon accident cardiaque et un bon cancer du poumon aussi, maintenant, soyons clair, il y a des moyens nettement moins couteux, et plus rapide pour se suicider. T'as essayé la mort aux rats ?


 
Et pour répondre à ce qui est peut être une question, figure toi que je pense trés souvent au suicide.

Jamais au mien heureusement...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pascal, pas mieux et peux pas mieux dire



Pas de quoi, il se croit malin, mais à mon avis, tu l'es bien plus. Si tu tiens le coup, je t'invite à son enterrement (ça motive, hein !).


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Pascal, pas mieux et peux pas mieux dire


 
Allez lache toi !!!

Répond moi directement !!

T'en meurt d'envie de te prendre encore une bonne raclée !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (27 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> (ça motive, hein !).



YES


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez lache toi !!!
> 
> Répond moi directement !!
> 
> T'en meurt d'envie de te prendre encore une bonne raclée !!!



Ben dis donc, ça s'arrange pas ton cas, on pensait que t'avais touché le fond, mais voilà que t'arrives à gratter encore quelques milimètres !


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, ça s'arrange pas ton cas, on pensait que t'avais touché le fond, mais voilà que t'arrives à gratter encore quelques milimètres !


 
Une vraie foreuse...

Et au grés de mes pérégrinations sous terraines je croise des animaux des grands fonds, des casses couilles de tous poils, des mous, de pas marrants, des poussiereux, des anciens fumeurs, de nouveau crétins, de vieux schnoks, de jeune glands, des minus, des laborieux, des morceaux de rien, des bouts de trucs, des demi machins, des peaux de zob, des chancres mous, des rases moquettes, des fielleux, des aigris, des bourrins...

Et souvent ils s'adressent à moi...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

on m'a envoyer ça part mail :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

En voilà une qui en avait, au lieu de se plaindre tout le temps !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie foreuse...
> 
> Et au grés de mes pérégrinations sous terraines je croise des animaux des grands fonds, des casses couilles de tous poils, des mous, de pas marrants, des poussiereux, des anciens fumeurs, de nouveau crétins, de vieux schnoks, de jeune glands, des minus, des laborieux, des morceaux de rien, des bouts de trucs, des demi machins, des peaux de zob, des chancres mous, des rases moquettes, des fielleux, des aigris, des bourrins...
> 
> Et souvent ils s'adressent à moi...



Logique, ils savent s'adresser à celui qui les synthétise tous. Et il creuse, et il creuse !


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai la taupe en haut du tobogan, elle va bientot lacher les mains...



j'adore l'expression


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2005)

Ca fait moins de 48 heures que j'ai arrété et j'en PEUX PLUS


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Tiens bon chag, j'ai du arreter en meme temps que toi


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait moins de 48 heures que j'ai arrété et j'en PEUX PLUS




C'est pas le moment de lâcher l'affaire. Dans quelques jours ça ira mieux.
Rappelle toi pourquoi tu le fais.
Courage. T'as raison de le faire.


----------



## semac (27 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait moins de 48 heures que j'ai arrété et j'en PEUX PLUS



patchez-vous !!
ça marche super bien, bon ça n'enlève pas l'envie des clopes "instinctives", genre ton mac imprime, pof t'allumes une clope, tu t'ennuies, pof t'allumes une clope... mais ton corps n'en réclame plus !! c'est déjà beaucoup.
En tout cas moi ça m'a bien aidé !! résultat : 4 ans et demi que j'ai arrêté, jamais repris une clope, même pas une taf !! trop fort, enfin le patch je veux dire ! en revenche, j'ai du arrêter au bout de 6 semaines car je ne dormais plus :rose:


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait moins de 48 heures que j'ai arrété et j'en PEUX PLUS




Je suis halluciné...  j'ai chaud (alors que mon bureau est climatisé), je transpire (alors que ça ne m'arrive presque jamais) et je viens de m'nfiler une boite de tic tac et un patquet de cachou... J'ai donc aussi envie de dégueuler 

Quel merde..


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Rappelle toi pourquoi tu le fais.
> (...)



Ma raison est nul à chier : l'argent ...  Fumer est un sport de riche. Je n'ai plus les moyens de mettre entre 150 et 200 Euros par mois dans mes conneries...


----------



## TranXarnoss (27 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ma raison est nul à chier : l'argent ...  Fumer est un sport de riche. Je n'ai plus les moyens de mettre entre 150 et 200 Euros par mois dans mes conneries...



Y'a pas de mauvaise raison d'arrêter.

J'ai arrêté voilà 2 ans le 3 juillet prochain, sans patch ni rien. 
Et je suis  pas un surhomme (très loin de là) donc c'est possible.

Un tuc que j'ai fait : tout le pognon que tu dépenses pas dans les clopes, tu le mets dans un pot, une fois par semaine.
Et tu te paies un truc qui te fais envie quand t'as assez.
T'imagines pas comme c'est bon. Comme si c'était "cadeau".


----------



## chagregel (27 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas de mauvaise raison d'arrêter.
> 
> J'ai arrêté voilà 2 ans le 3 juillet prochain, sans patch ni rien.
> Et je suis  pas un surhomme (très loin de là) donc c'est possible.
> ...



iPod 30Go tous les deux mois... Youpi  :love:


----------



## alan.a (27 Juin 2005)

Aucune raison est nulle.

C'est con à dire, mais la vie est vraiment plus belle sans.

Depuis le 13 fevrier 1997 je ne fume plus (sans patch non plus, je sais même pas si ça existait) et je ne suis pas du tout nostalgique de mes 11 années de tabagie (dont 7 / 8 bien goudronnées).

Ca été dur au début (surtout car dans mon atelier aux Beaux-Arts tout le monde fumait de tout) mais en quelques semaines les pulsions étaient bcp moins fortes.
Les 2 clopes les plus dures étaient celles du café du soir et celle où je me posais sur mon tabouret pour regarder et reflechir sur mes boulots.

J'ai longtemps gardé une gestuelle du fumeur mais c'est juste anecdotique.

Bon courage et chaque jour sera plus facile que le précedent !!!


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Un tuc que j'ai fait : tout le pognon que tu dépenses pas dans les clopes, tu le mets dans un pot, une fois par semaine.Et tu te paies un truc qui te fais envie quand t'as assez.



J'ai pas pu mettre çà en pratique : le pognon des clopes a été affecté au pognon des patchs puis après, Mme Trooper l'avait dépensé avant moi


----------



## semac (27 Juin 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas pu mettre çà en pratique : le pognon des clopes a été affecté au pognon des patchs puis après, Mme Trooper l'avait dépensé avant moi



wwwaaaAAAAoooooppp... pareil !!


----------



## mado (1 Septembre 2005)

Economies forcées.. et productivité en baisse (parce que c'est clair aller fumer dehors ça prend du temps, et puis elle est franchement pas aussi bonne la clope )

Plus le droit de fumer dans nos bureaux, depuis ce matin. Je sais, je sais, c'est mieux pour ma santé etc, etc...  mais y'a des jours où merde, je voudrais bien avoir le droit de choisir mon futur cancer.


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais bien avoir le droit de choisir mon futur cancer.


le meiux c'est de ne pas avoir à choisir ! :mouais: 
évite le c'est tout... en tout cas limite les comportements à risque ! crois moi !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Septembre 2005)

Le tabac tue... j'arrête demain...


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Le tabac tue... j'arrête demain...




La fille dans le reflet a l'air particulièrement convaincue je trouve


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> mais y'a des jours où merde, je voudrais bien avoir le droit de choisir mon futur cancer.



*oh mais moi j'ai choisi*
ce sera une cirrhose sinon rien.


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

Je suis sérieusement en train d'arrêter de fumer (cette fois, c'est la bonne) sans médicament, sans rien, juste avec la volonté (dur, dur)
Où peut-on d'ailleurs trouver ce t-shirt ? 
A part quelques unes pendant l'expo (mais c'était à prévoir), je tiens le bon bout !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ... je tiens le bon *bout*!



La charte bordel !


----------



## La mouette (28 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pris une grande décision ce matin en me levant..
...
-J'arrête...d'arrêter de fumer...et cette fois c'est la bonne...il a du caractère le pépère... :hein:


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris une grande décision ce matin en me levant..
> ...
> -J'arrête...d'arrêter de fumer...et cette fois c'est la bonne...il a du caractère le pépère... :hein:


Fous-toi de moi  :love:

Merci pour les encouragements


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> La charte bordel !



*On a dit pas de politique !!!*  

Hein ? ah non c'est pas là  :rose:  :rose:   
oups désolé je sors...

 
 

 :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les encouragements


Tu veux une clope ?  :love:


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux une clope ?  :love:


Non, merci. Mais puisque tu te propose, je veux bien une pipe par contre !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, merci. Mais puisque tu te propose, je veux bien une pipe par contre !


 La chate bordel, la chate... :modo:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Non, merci. Mais puisque tu te propose, je veux bien une pipe par contre !


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>



 *BON c'est une pipe ou c'est pas une pipe ??? L'est con ce Magritte alors, hein...*    :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Chais pas... Demande à Taho!  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas... Demande à Taho!  :rateau:


Y'a des candidat(e)s donc ?  :love:


			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> La chate bordel, la chate... :modo:


Merci Global pour cette précision bienvenue ! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *BON c'est une pipe ou c'est pas une pipe ??? L'est con ce Magritte alors, hein...*    :rateau:



Le titre du tableau est "La trahison"... Doit être vraiment con    Car il aurait pu prendre une paire de nibards et marquer "Ceci n'est pas une paire de nibards"... Le libidineux baveux qui s'éclate la tronche sur le tableau, dans un grand élan salace, est alors plus à même de saisir la justesse du propos... Enfin ; si j'ai bien compris le postulat de base du Sieur Magritte


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

Il y a un entre deux, pour les indécis 
c'est le tabac ( presque ) bio, sans agents de conservations et sans additifs,
l'herbe à Nico  en somme...
il reste bien sur les produits de la combustion et la nicotine, mais au moins, c'est sans chimie.

j'ai commencé il y a un an, à raison d'un quinzaine de cigarettes par jour
le bilan:
fini les maux de tête post soirée enfumées/arrosées , fini les douleur du matin des poumons qui font flipper.

je ne vais pas faire de pub pour une marque de tabac, mais c'est quand même plutôt 
alternatif, ça mérite d'être cité.
( je peux envoyer le lien si ça intéresse quelqu'un)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> ( je peux envoyer le lien si ça intéresse quelqu'un)



Aaaaaaah........ Va falloir te fendre d'un petit MP pour ma pomme, ma Lolotte ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah........ Va falloir te fendre d'un petit MP pour ma pomme, ma Lolotte ...



quid que c'est un MP ?
mon totoche.

la clope, je connais,
mais les forums, je débute.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> quid que c'est un MP ?
> mon totoche.
> 
> la clope, je connais,
> mais les forums, je débute.



Oups... Sorry

Message Personnel.
Clique sur mon avatar et tu auras accès à ma fiche et donc à ctte fonction...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un entre deux, pour les indécis
> c'est le tabac ( presque ) bio, sans agents de conservations et sans additifs,
> l'herbe à Nico  en somme...
> il reste bien sur les produits de la combustion et la nicotine, mais au moins, c'est sans chimie.
> ...



Qu'on lui brule les testicules à la lampe à souder !!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui brule les testicules à la lampe à souder !!



Calte! Tu me casses la baraque!


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Bon alors tu as l'info ?

J'attends moi...


----------



## iKool (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui brule les testicules à la lampe à souder !!


A défaut de tabac, fumons des testicules !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> A défaut de tabac, fumons des testicules !



Ok! tu testes


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah........ Va falloir te fendre d'un petit MP pour ma pomme, ma Lolotte ...



QUOI ? :affraid: Tu ne cultives pas toi même ce que tu fumes ?   :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui brule les testicules à la lampe à souder !!



Euuh ... j'te cherche un lien sur une planche anatomique féminine ?


----------



## quetzalk (28 Septembre 2005)

lolotte a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un entre deux, pour les indécis
> c'est le tabac ( presque ) bio, sans agents de conservations et sans additifs,
> l'herbe à Nico  en somme...
> il reste bien sur les produits de la combustion et la nicotine, mais au moins, c'est sans chimie.
> ...



   
Je confirme, je pense que c'est la même marque. Fini aussi (enfin, diminuée) l'envie d'en reprendre une derrière l'autre. Ca laisse rêveur sur les effets des produits ajoutés aux cigarettes "industrielles"    :rateau:  :rateau: . 
Avant je trouvais débile de faire des procès aux cigarettiers, mais depuis que j'ai appris la quantité et la "qualité" des produits chimiques ULTRATOXIQUES ajoutés DELIBEREMENT dans les clopes (les 8-10 % d'"agents de texture et de saveur"  :mouais: ) je me dis que c'est vraiment des crapules... Que la combustion du tabac en elle-même soit délétère c'est une chose, qu'ils rajoutent des éléments qui aggravent cette toxicité me révulse... 

Bref, si vous ne pouvez pas arrêter, fumez au moins du naturel...


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

Qui a ressorti ce fil à la con ???    :hein:


----------



## guytantakul (28 Septembre 2005)

Je ne t'ai pas vu fumer, toi ?


----------



## Balooners (28 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je ne t'ai pas vu fumer, toi ?


 Juste un tout petit peu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> A défaut de tabac, fumons des testicules !


 Comme dirait Pierre Dac, fumez du jambon plutôt, c'est moins fatiguant, la plupart du temps, il est déjà fumé...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

>


 Ça me rappelle une contreprouterie de l'époque ça... Bécaud aime beaucoup Magritte 

Pour ma culture personnelle, je suis preneur aussi de l'info bio


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Euuh ... j'te cherche un lien sur une planche anatomique féminine ?



L'anal tomie quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> L'anal tomie quoi ?



Nan ! La nana tomie


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Septembre 2005)

Il n'a jamais était dis qu'il était interdit de citer des marques 

ALORS C'EST QUOI  ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Septembre 2005)

Vé les les morts de faim !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

"je vous demande de vous arrêter!"  ..


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## quetzalk (6 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "je vous demande de vous arrêter!"  ..



Ah très bien d'avoir ressorti ça  
Mériterait peut-être d'être actualisé en version OS X mais c'est bien, c'est bien... 

Bon en attendant la marque que j'avais omis de citer c'est Fleur de Pays.
Pas taper.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Décembre 2005)

*Bande de moudus !!!*


----------



## gKatarn (7 Décembre 2005)

Mous du koi ?


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Décembre 2005)

Dégâts collatéraux ....  

L'inspecteur qui visite une école demande à un élève:
- Peux-tu me dire en quoi le tabac est nuisible à la santé ?
- Eh bien, personnellement, à cause de lui, j'ai les fesses brûlantes tous les vendredis soirs.
- Comment cela ?
- Voilà. ... depuis que la maîtresse a cessé de fumer, ça l'a mise complètement sur les nerfs.
Alors, pour se défouler, elle donne des notes épouvantables à tout le monde.
Et quand je rentre, avec mon livret plein de zéros, à chaque fois, c'est pareil :
mon père me flanque une bonne fessée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Décembre 2005)

6 semaines sans... héhéhé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> 6 semaines sans... héhéhé...



c'est donc ça, ton avatar: "avant / après" ?


----------



## mikoo (23 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai décider de ne pas arrêter, rien que pour faire chier mon ex ça vaut le coup.


----------



## guytantakul (23 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> 6 semaines sans... héhéhé...



Whaouuu ! Même pas une petite pipe en cachette ?


----------



## wizzz (23 Décembre 2005)

bon, un petit post en deux clopes !!!
Juste un conseil pour celles et ceux qui prennent la sage décision d'arrêter de fumer : n'en retouchez jamais une !!! J'ai arrêté 3 ans et demi et je pensais que c'était bon jusqsu'au soir ou j'en ai allumé une... juste comme ça pour le fun, sur un coup de blues... dès le lendemain j'ai replongé à un paquet par jour !!! Comme quoi on est toujours fumeur même quand on arrête (et pourtant la cigarette des autres me dégoutait, je vosu assure !)


----------



## quetzalk (23 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> n'en retouchez jamais une !!! J'ai arrêté 3 ans et demi et je pensais que c'était bon jusqsu'au soir ou j'en ai allumé une... juste comme ça pour le fun, sur un coup de blues... dès le lendemain j'ai replongé à un paquet par jour !!! Comme quoi on est toujours fumeur même quand on arrête (et pourtant la cigarette des autres me dégoutait, je vosu assure !)



En tant que grand arrêteur-recommenceur je ne peux que plussoyer  .
On nous l'a bien dit, hein, "la drogue c'est de la merde" !
De mon côté je ne replonge pas aussi "fort" que toi, mais je n'arrive pas à rester non-fumeur pour l'instant, pas plus que je n'arrive à limiter aux fameuses "2-3 par jour mais pas plus". :mouais:


----------



## Dory (23 Décembre 2005)

Il faut continuer et éviter la tentation.

Mes félicitations.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> 6 semaines sans... héhéhé...



Dans trois semaines, j'en serais à 24 ans sans gniark gniark gniark


----------



## guytantakul (27 Décembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ... pas plus que je n'arrive à limiter aux fameuses "2-3 par jour mais pas plus". :mouais:


Perso, j'ai toujours fumé (j'ai commencé à 6 ans avec une pipe en terre, mais je ne faisais que souffler dedans, pour horrifier les vieilles dames, avec l'approbation de mon paternel, nous sommes comme ça dans la famille  )
Puis, ma première clope vers 10 ans (encore en compagnie de mes parents et de nombre d'autres personnes) pour me la péter en société - succès assuré !
J'ai acheté mon premier paquet (des camel) vers 13 ans, fumé devant le film avec les vieux vers 14 ans.
Aujourd'hui, je fume un paquet en 15 jours environ, soit 2 cigarettes par jour au max (entre 20h et 22h, ordinairement).
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette addiction pour le tabac, vraiment ! 
C'est agréable, mais pas primordial pour moi.
D'autres addictions plus tenaces et mordantes auront sans doute "chassé le clou", aurais-je tendance à penser. Mais nombre de mes connaissances ne sont pas dans mon cas... Et accumulent les dépendances, dont le tabac n'est pas des moindres...

Alors peut-être que je me fourre le doigt dans l'½il jusqu'à l'aisselle, mais l'interdiction n'a-t-elle pas fait le jeu de cette dépendance ?


----------



## mikoo (27 Décembre 2005)

moi c'est environ un paquet et demi par semaine.
ça va.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2005)

guytan je suis un peu comme toi, si pas beaucoup  mais penses à la bpco et au sexe. bon penses à la bpco le reste c'est bon


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Deux paquets par jour...ça sent le sapin...bon ça va c'est Noël :mouais:


----------



## DarkNeo (27 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi j'arrète !

Mince j'ai pas commencé


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'arrète !
> 
> Mince j'ai pas commencé




Tu connais pas ta chance....

:mouais: je sais ils disent tous ça....


----------



## DarkNeo (27 Décembre 2005)

Bon j'ai bien essayer une fois un j... mais c'était vraiment à l'occasion 

Le meilleur moyen pour arrêter de fumer c'est d'allier patch et surtout de s'occuper les mains !


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur moyen pour arrêter de fumer c'est d'allier patch et surtout de s'occuper les mains !




Je vais y penser


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> ...et surtout de s'occuper les mains !


Même pas
Regarde mon avatar..........

Hé hé hé


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2005)

Si c'était que les mains ...j'aurais arrêté depuis longtemps


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Dory a dit:
			
		

>



arrfff ©


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur moyen pour arrêter de fumer c'est d'allier patch



Bof, c'est pas plus facile avec windows qu'avec un mac, hein...


----------



## DarkNeo (27 Décembre 2005)

HA ca dépend !
Si t'a envie de garder un MAC blanc et propre, au lieu d'un PC dans les tons blancs/beiges dégueux (merci les darons), ca peut se discuter


----------



## Mulholland Max (27 Décembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayer de lire ce genre de livre pour arréter de fumer?
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/2266143042/
Vu les commentaires sur amazon, j'ai bien envie d'essayer...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si c'était que les mains ...j'aurais arrêté depuis longtemps


Mon mari, raconte une dame à une amie, m'ennuyait beaucoup en fumant deux paquets de cigarettes par jour, dont il m'envoyait la fumée dans le nez
- Et c'est fini? 
- Enfin, il a cessé de fumer mais il lui a fallu trouver un dérivatif, pour occuper ses lèvres inactives .... maintenant, il me rend complètement folle en jouant de la cornemuse.

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

DarkNeo a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'arrète !
> Mince j'ai pas commencé


Au bureau, on bavarde un 2 janvier
- Qu'est-ce que tu as pris, comme bonne résolution, cette année ? 
- Moi, dit un employé, j'ai décidé de cesser de fumer
- Mais, s'écrient ses collègues, tu n'as jamais grillé une cigarette de ta vie ! 
- Justement. A tant faire de prendre une résolution, autant que ça en soit une que j'aie une chance de pouvoir tenir

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> 6 semaines sans... héhéhé...


Ça ne te pèse pas trop d'avoir complètement cessé de fumer ? demande un monsieur à un ami
- Pas du tout ! En fait, je n'y pense même plus!
- Et ça fait combien de temps que tu n'as pas grillé une cigarette ? 
- Deux ans, trois mois, huit jours, sept heures et vingt-quatre minutes


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui brule les testicules à la lampe à souder !!


Une femme appelle le 15. L'agent de garde au commissariat questionne : 
- Qu'est-ce que je dois vous envoyer : le Samu ou les pompiers ? 
- Les deux. Pour moi, le Samu, parce que j'ai reçu une sévère correction de mon mari qui était à cran depuis quinze jours qu'il avait cessé de fumer. Là-dessus, pour finir de se défouler, il a allumé une cigarette en jetant nerveusement son allumette à travers la pièce. Et c'est là que .... j'ai besoin des pompiers

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

j'vois pas le lien entre une allumette et une touze ????


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'vois pas le lien entre une allumette et une touze ????



C'est chaud et ça dure pas longtemps


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi une touze?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

bon ok ben penches-toi


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi une touze?



Une sorte de Légo amélioré


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon ok ben penches-toi


 

Zip...

 

Et ouais je sais...

Touche...

:love: 

C'est froid l'acier hein ?

Allez maintenant, à genoux, fait semblant de bailler...:sleep: 

Sinon ça va ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Mal aux dents


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

ça fait toujours ça au début...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Et après ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Ben je suis magicien, aprés tu disparais...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

ok ok j'ai compris .. pas la peine de m'arracher une touffe de cheveux dans votre élan bien généreux 

 :love: :love: :love: :love:     

Vous savez à quoi on reconnait une touze comme vous dites?
S'il a un torticolis c'est lui!  .... car dans l'action il se retourne souvent vers son partenaire pour lui dire "pas si fort .. pas si fort"

Donc observez bien vos collègues chaque lundi

:love:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'vois pas le lien entre une allumette et une touze ????


Le mec c'était Sonny ... l'allumette il l'a jeté après avoir allumé la lampe à souder ... quand à savoir qui était la "femme" vous le lui demanderez vous-même


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "pas si fort .. pas si fort"



Passiflore ??    

Elle ressemble à ça après chez toi ??






:mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Passiflore ??
> Elle ressemble à ça après chez toi ??
> :mouais:















.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> .




T'as de beaux yeux tu sais ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Zip...
> 
> Et ouais je sais...
> Touche...
> ...


T'es beau quand tu baisses le futal tu sais?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon avec tout ça ...on fume toujours ?


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon avec tout ça ...on fume toujours ?


ça sent plus la cigarette ici mais le caoutchouc brulé ... ah je comprends c'est Sonny qui a fini de polir sa barre d'acier sur un nioube


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Et merde oui, notamment à cause de toi !


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et merde oui, notamment à cause de toi !


Je le ferai plus .... :rose:

On va enfin respirer en Belgique en rentrant au boulot mardi ... la nouvelle loi sur l'interdiction de fumer directement sur son poste de travail entre en application

C'est finallement une nouvelle approche très raisonnable:
Avant 1 non-fumeur dans un bureau au milieu de 4 autres fumeurs devait se taire ou quitter son emploi
Aujourd'hui cette seule personne a le droit de réclamer la sortie de ses collègues pour qu'ils grillent leur clopes ailleurs

C'est plus normal comme situation ... 
Reste à légiférer aussi sur les vapeurs d'alcool dûes aux bouteilles de Whisky planquées dans les tiroirs ... 


.


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

je parlais à la mouette...


----------



## garfield (1 Janvier 2006)

Faites comme moi...fumez de l'herbe à chat c'est pas chère!


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Janvier 2006)

un bon paqet de cloppes ça fait du bien :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un bon *paqet* de cloppes ça fait du bien :rose:



Sanzu ?   

Notes, t'as raison, vaut mieux fumer le paquet que son contenu, y a moins de substances toxiques ! (enlève quand même la cellophane, hein !) :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> un bon paqet de cloppes ça fait du bien :rose:


Les fumeurs sont des gens fragiles psychologiquement ...  un phrase comme ça et c'est la rechute certaine pour une bonne dizaine d'ex-fumeurs ... c'est de la cruauté mentale ... de la perversion !!! ...   :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Janvier 2006)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> J'arrête de fumer !! et là la liberté s'ouvre à moi.



bon, ben toujours pas....


----------



## kaviar (2 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'avais dit que j'arrêterai aujourd'hui    mais c'est mal barré.


----------



## jeep2nine (2 Janvier 2006)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Faites comme moi...fumez de l'herbe à chat c'est pas chère!


Mouarfff, c'est du vécu !!

Un jour, j'avais un pote qui bossais chez moi (du placo à faire)... J'arrive le midi pour bouffer et il me dit (en bégayant un peu) : _"Jeep, je je me me suis per permi de faire un petit pêt avec l'her l'herbe qui avait là"_ et il me montre un petit sachet plastique avec, effectivement, de l'herbe dedans. Sauf que c'était de l'herbe à chat livrée avec l'achat d'une espèce de grattoir en carton pour chat (il fallait mettre de l'herbe au milieu pour faire plaisir au greffier  ).

Je suis parti d'un putain d'éclat de rire en lui disant : _"sacré Dan, t'as fumé l'herbe à Mimi !"_

On en rit encore


----------



## guytantakul (2 Janvier 2006)

La prochaine fois qu'il trouve une boulette brune par terre dans la cuisine près de la caisse, qu'il fasse gaffe que ce ne soit pas du shit de chat


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

kof kof kof


----------



## kaviar (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> kof kof kof


Arrêtes de fumer, tu empêches tout le monde de dormir !!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (3 Janvier 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> tu empêches tout le monde de dormir !!!



moi, la première...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

Je connais ma bonne résolution de 2007...

Envisager éventuellement d'arrêter de fumer.... 

Pas l'herbe du chat...il m'en laisse jamais ce con de chat


----------



## jojoleretour (3 Janvier 2006)

moi je ne peux m'arreter j'ai jamais commencé


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> moi, la première...


---> c'est ma résolution 2006


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ---> c'est ma résolution 2006




Toujours s'endormir la pioche humide  en 2006


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne peux m'arreter j'ai jamais commencé




Toi tu arrêtes !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ---> c'est ma résolution 2006


 
La suivante c'est laquelle ?


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Toujours s'endormir la pioche humide  en 2006


 
Et donc se reveiller avec le manche collant...


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et donc se reveiller avec le manche collant...




Et donc pas oublier de la défromager


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Janvier 2006)

La seule solution dans ce cas ??

Se défromager l'minaret au coton tige imbibé d'acétone pur...


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

25 heures 6 mn et 32 secondes sans cigarette.
4L d'eau
27 chewing gums
3 engueulades
2 stylos machouillés à mort
Envie de sauter sur l'assistante
Yeux dilattés
Ongles tous bouffés

Je vais y arriver
Je vais y arriver
Je vais y arriver


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

En dessous des deux stylos je vois pas le lien avec la cigarette ????


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

Aucun lien j'avais juste envie de le dire.


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> 25 heures 6 mn et 32 secondes sans cigarette.
> 4L d'eau
> 27 chewing gums
> 3 engueulades
> ...




Allez !!!! recommence...juste une petite .....


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Allez !!!! recommence...juste une petite .....



... assistante ? 

Haaaaaa je deviens zinzin


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> ... assistante ?
> 
> Haaaaaa je deviens zinzin




C'est bien tu résistes!!  

Suis fière de toi...

Bon je te laisse je vais m'en griller une   :love:


----------



## Patamach (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Bon je te laisse je vais m'en griller une   :love:



... une assistante  ?   :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

C'est un choix, cancer des poumons ou des testicules


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

t'as oublié celui du colon


----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

Des gencives...


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Des gencives...



... voire même des fosses nasales


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> t'as oublié celui du colon


J'me serais limité au rectum mais je vais aller mesurer tout ça


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Faut allumer l'ampoule


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ... voire même des fosses nasales




des vraies nasales ca fait plus mal


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'me serais limité au rectum mais je vais aller mesurer tout ça


en cherchant bien sur le forum ... tu devrais trouvé quelqu'un qui te le fera


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Moi, je connais bien le truc si ça peut aider


----------



## joubichou (10 Janvier 2006)

oh putain un bon clop après bouffer que c'est bon


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> oh putain un bon clop après bouffer que c'est bon



Mais qu'as tu pu donc "bouffer" pour en tirer si grand délice ?


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

y'a que ceux qui bouffent qui fume des clopes ... ceux qui savent manger fume des havanes


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Cohiba pour moi, merci


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2006)




----------



## La mouette (10 Janvier 2006)

ça donne pas envie d'arrêter :mouais:


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

cohiba cohiba  vous avez que ce mot là à la bouche ... je me suis fait un Ramon allones edicion regional (spécial suisse) un robusto .... une merveille


----------



## guytantakul (10 Janvier 2006)

Ben je sais pas trop, mais j'ai apprécié les Cohiba que j'ai méfu, perso (merci jeep2nine le quasi-cubain).

Maintenant, je ne demande qu'à essayer tes Allones, ma parole.

Mais - petit intermède rigolo - mon pharmacien trafique des cigares de contrebande (j'ai été témoin d'une scène assez étrange, avec un couple parlant mal le français qui lui parlaient. Lui très distant, voyez le genre... Pis quand ils ont dit un mot magique - je ne sais pas vraiment lequel - pouf ! gros sourire et hop-là, copains comme cochon en foire. Coup de téléphone et tutti quanti. Le seul truc dont je suis sur, c'est qu'il s'agissait de cigares et pas de coke  )


----------



## Captain_X (10 Janvier 2006)

je suis sur qu'au lieu de ton habituel gel lubrifiant il demanderai pas mieux que de te refiler un tit churchill's


----------



## anntraxh (22 Avril 2006)

J'ai 48 ans, dont 30 ans de clope
Depuis presque 3 semaines, j'essaie d'oublier cette clopedimierda  et ça va de mieux en mieux ! 
Je vais y arriver, je mourrai donc en bonne santé ! :rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

33 ans sans fumer .. cela ne me manque pas .. mais c'est vrai que lorsque j'ai un fumeur pres de moi .. meme si j'aimerais lui parler un peu plus longtemps .. tres vite .. je me sens pas bien... et j'ai besoin de prendre l'air sans fumée de cigarette..
c'est pas glop de pas pouvoir resister à ce genre d'atmosphere quand je me rends compte que bien des complots se trament dans des salles fumeurs ...  mais c'est aussi pas glop quand je trouve que parler avec certains qui fument serait sympa mais que je peux pas supporter la clope


----------



## Max London (23 Avril 2006)

Ce qui fait plaisir pour se passer de cig c'est de se fumer un bon narguilé...hmmm...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2006)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 48 ans, dont 30 ans de clope
> Depuis presque 3 semaines, j'essaie d'oublier cette clopedimierda  et ça va de mieux en mieux !
> Je vais y arriver, je mourrai donc en bonne santé ! :rateau:



T'as raison, c'est important, de mourir de son vivant ! :rateau:


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison, c'est important, de mourir de son vivant ! :rateau:


et de s'éteindre après avoir mené une vie d'alllumé  :rateau:


----------



## vg93179 (23 Avril 2006)

J'me demande quelle place accorde le fumeur à sa clope juste avant de mourir... 
Il se demande s'il a le temps d'en fumer une dernière  ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

vg93179 a dit:
			
		

> J'me demande quelle place accorde le fumeur à sa clope juste avant de mourir...
> Il se demande s'il a le temps d'en fumer une dernière  ?


Et bien j'espère bien m'en griller une dernière à ce moment. 

Avec une petite pipe si possible.

Et une bière tiens.

Et je me dirai à l'ultime seconde : cool t'as quand même eu un cerveau.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Avril 2006)

ca la bière tu vas l'avoir, on va même te mettre dedans... enfin te fourrer dedans... heuu t'enfiler dedans... nonn plus

on va délicatement te déposer dans ta dernière bière.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Bon ok un lagavullin alors


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> cohiba cohiba  vous avez que ce mot là à la bouche ... je me suis fait un Ramon allones edicion regional (spécial suisse) un robusto .... une merveille




Perso ma préférence va aux Partagas 8-9-8... avec un bon mojito.... Mais il faut l'atmosphère, la détente, la fin d'un très bon repas, un côté paisible, sinon, en ce qui me concerne, ça ne vaut pas le coup.


La clope j'ai arrêté en février 1994 sur un coup de colère, Sarko était ministre des finances et avait ordonné une grosse augmentation sur les cigarettes, alors du jour au lendemain j'ai arrêté.... et 6 mois plus tard il y avait une nouvelle augmentation sur les cigarettes !!!!

Depuis je n'ai jamais retouché à une clope.


----------



## Captain_X (23 Avril 2006)

le problème c'est de trouver le bon moment pour savourer tout ca


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> le problème c'est de trouver le bon moment pour savourer tout ca




Il faut le prendre !!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Ou «la», c'est selon


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ou «la», c'est selon




J'en suis toujours au Partagas 8-9-8....


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

La clope au lit c'est nul ... la pipe c'est mieux ...


----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)

Alors,
ça avance
ou on s'enfonce?
 


:rose:​


----------



## Burzum (23 Avril 2006)

J'ai arrêté pendant deux ans, et là je viens de reprendre... :mouais:


----------



## 222diablo222 (23 Avril 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Fumer tue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je suppose que c'est la même mais le lien marche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

http://www.aidonslesfumeurs.be/


----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)

les belges (et les flamands vu les acteurs des courts) eux ils sont gentils au moins.
:love:

...mais,
pas de "buddy" en ma compagnie !


----------



## Captain_X (23 Avril 2006)

le meilleurs moyens pour arreter de fumer ... : 

se planter le filtres dans le cul avant d'allumer la clope.


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

oupps


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Avril 2006)

Certains avaient compris depuis longtemps    

Talleyrand
Homme politique français
(Charles Maurice de Talleyrand-Périgord, 1754-1838)

 « Je promets de bannir ce vice affreux [le tabac], le jour où on m'indiquera une seule vertu capable de faire rentrer, chaque année, cent vingt millions dans les caisses de l'État. »


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

pour ceux qui tout comme moi veulent se séparer de cette saloperie, je déterre ce sujet.
Pour ceux qui ont arrêté, avez-vous repris? 
Combien de temps çà dure cette horrible sensation de manque 
Avez-vous entendu parler d'un nouveau médoc ?
là, j'arrête pas de me baffrer à 1h du mat, je dévorerais un boeuf entier! j'deviens dingo:hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> pour ceux qui tout comme moi veulent se séparer de cette saloperie, je déterre ce sujet.
> Pour ceux qui ont arrêté, avez-vous repris?
> Combien de temps çà dure cette horrible sensation de manque
> Avez-vous entendu parler d'un nouveau médoc ?
> là, j'arrête pas de me baffrer à 1h du mat, je dévorerais un boeuf entier! j'*deviens* dingo:hosto:



Ah ???

J'avais pas remarqué... 

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

le manque ? bah pas plus de 3 jours je suppose... enfin je veux dire, j'esp&#232;re


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

les deux premier jours sont difficiles..

J'ai beaucoup marché, il ne faut pas resté statique à rien faire en pensant à lutter contre l'envie, cette envie est là , alors pour la combattre faut faire quelque chose que tu faisais sans fumer avant d'arrêter ( j'entends déjà les réponses de certain  ), moi c'était marcher dans la rue ..

Mais avant tout il faut une bonne raison.. c'est pour moi, mais surtout pour mes enfants que j'ai arrêté .. et maintenant je met chaque jour le prix d'un paquet de clope dans une boîte ..

Courage Toumaï


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

marrant... enfin, marrant est une fa&#231;on d'arriver ici.

j'ai lu les premi&#232;res pages et je dois dire que je suis d'accord avec certains. M&#234;me si sa cr&#233;ation date maintenant et que certains fumeurs de l'&#233;poque ont peut &#234;tre arr&#234;t&#233;  

Je fais parti de ces inf&#226;mes fumeurs que le battage actuel gonfle au plus haut point.

Non, je n'ai besoin de personne pour savoir que c'est mauvais pour la sant&#233;, et chaque fois qu'on vient me baratiner avec &#231;a, j'ai une pulsion assassine  :rose: :rose: :rose:  (surtout de la part de jamais fumeur)

c'est d&#233;ja assez p&#233;nible comme &#231;a de se sentir addict. Je l'avais d&#233;ja &#233;crit mais j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; 12 ans &#224; une &#233;poque o&#249; le GOUVERNEMENT &#233;tait le propri&#233;taire unique de la distribution du tabac. Vous vous souvenez les 4/3, les magazines, les pubs au cin&#233;ma... Bref, une &#233;poque o&#249; &#233;norm&#233;ment de gens fumaient... On serait aux US, nous ferions une action collective contre l'&#233;tat. (bien sur que les effets en &#233;taient connus, je ne date pas du 19&#176; si&#232;cle)

Bref je suis col&#232;re, contre moi et contre les c**s. (idem pour ceux qui parlent de d&#233;linquants &#224; propos de quelqu'un qui a d&#233;pass&#233; la vitesse de 1KMh)

Touma&#239;, oui, il y a un nouveau m&#233;dicament qui sort ce mois ci dont l'autorisation de mise sur le march&#233; date de septembre. il serait sans contres indications ni effets secondaires (contrairement au ZIBAN). il agit sur les r&#233;cepteurs du cerveau en le leurrant, il donne la m&#234;me sensation que la nicotine. J'ai RDV avec mon toubib pour faire un essai (apr&#232;s moults autres, he oui: 2 paquets par jours).

courage la sir&#232;ne, mais ne te d&#233;monte pas pour autant, ce n'est peut &#234;tre pas le bon moment ou les bons moyens pour y arriver. Quant &#224; manger, fais attention, non seulement la cigarette ne brule plus de calories mais tu en rajoutes encore plus.

NB: 47 ans, un pouls &#224; 60 au repos, 2H de tennis par semaine &#224; un niveau 30/1-30/2, balades en montagne ou ailleurs, plong&#233;e... merci tout va bien pour le reste aussi.


----------



## vg93179 (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; le 3 d&#233;cembre 2005. 
Ca fait donc 1 an, 1 mois, 1 jour. 
Parce que j'en avais envie depuis longtemps (presque aussi longtemps que je fumais) et que ma femme &#233;tait enceinte. 
Depuis, ma fille est n&#233;e, et c'est sans doute ce qui me fait tenir. 
Parce que l'envie, voir le manque dans certaines situations, est toujours l&#224;. 
Notamment &#224; chaque caf&#233; (que je remplace au max par du th&#233; et des tisanes), &#224; chaque verre d'alcool (ca s'arr&#234;te d&#232;s que je suis bourr&#233;, donc quand je bois, je finis souvent emech&#233 
J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; sans aide et je ne le recommande pas. 
Et j'envisage d'ailleurs un suivi m&#233;dical pour ne pas recommencer  : mes amis qui ont arr&#234;t&#233; avec suivi le vive mieux que moi plus d'un an apr&#232;s. Alors que je lutte encore pour ne pas prendre une clope dans une soir&#233;e... 
J'eusse aim&#233; que la loi anti tabac soit applicable plus t&#244;t.. ca m'aurait &#233;vit&#233; es tentations dans les bars, certains soirs.. 
bon courage &#224; tous !


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Janvier 2007)

Personnellement, et a contre sens, je ne cherche plus a arreter (ben oui, on change la ). On ne peut pas dire que je fais une consommation de tabac importante (2-3 cigarettes par jour, et encore... du tabac roule pour la plupart), cela me suffit amplement...

Par contre pour arreter, rien de tel que sa propre volonte  (j'y etais arrivee et j'avais tenu bon plus de 7 mois !) J'etais partie du principe que si je tenais une heure, je pouvais en tenir 2... puis un jour, puis 2...  et cela avait vraiment bien marche


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

2-3 par jour, c'est pour moi, comme si t'arr&#234;tes, &#231;a doit bien &#234;tre ce que tu ramasses en une journ&#233;e en ville


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2007)

J'ai également arrêté deux mois avant la naissance de mon fils. J'avais déjà arrêté dix ans avant (tiens, j'ai plus de clopes, et si j'en rachetais pas ?), et repris bètement (allez, une seule - tu parles ! -) au bout d'un an.  

J'en tire deux conclusions : 
1- On peut arrêter après mure refléxion ou sur un coup de tête, mais dans ce cas l'inconscient a décidé d'arrêter. Il se passe un déclic, me demandez pas pourquoi ni comment.
2- Ne pas croire qu'on peut replonger pour une seule... Je n'étais pas un gros fumeur, une dizaine par jour, mais cette 'une' est tellement bonne que c'était reparti pour un tour. Pourtant je garantis qu'il n'y avait que du tabac dedans  

Par contre, 10 kilos de plus à chaque fois.   Mais comme disent les médecins, on soigne mieux les infarctus que les cancers du poumon. :rose: 

Aujourd'hui, je pense que c'est gagné, car je ne me souviens plus du jour exact où j'ai arrêté, quatre ans et des raouettes. Parfois j'en ai envie, faut bien dire que ça participe de la convivialité des fins de repas ou soirées entre potes, mais le souvenir de cette unique qui m'a fait replongé me retient.

Et il faut bien dire une chose : en plus, ça pue...

Bon courage


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Non, je n'ai besoin de personne pour savoir que c'est mauvais pour la santé, et chaque fois qu'on vient me baratiner avec ça, j'ai une pulsion assassine  :rose: :rose: :rose:  (surtout de la part de jamais fumeur)
> Toumaï, oui, il y a un nouveau médicament qui sort ce mois ci dont l'autorisation de mise sur le marché date de septembre. il serait sans contres indications ni effets secondaires (contrairement au ZIBAN). il agit sur les récepteurs du cerveau en le leurrant, il donne la même sensation que la nicotine. J'ai RDV avec mon toubib pour faire un essai (après moults autres, he oui: 2 paquets par jours).
> 
> NB: 47 ans, un pouls à 60 au repos, 2H de tennis par semaine à un niveau 30/1-30/2, balades en montagne ou ailleurs, plongée... merci tout va bien pour le reste aussi.



hello Olive 
merci pour l'info du médoc, j'ai rv vendredi avec mon généraliste également.
J'avais déjà essayé il y a qq années le ziban et m'étais retrouvée avec plein de pustules partout sur le corps, comme la varicelle, me grattait comme une folle! autant dire que j'ai arrêté de suite et j'ai foncé sur une clope pour me calmer! tout l'effet inverse! apparemment je faisais partie des 5% représentant une réaction allergique cutanée! 
Moi aussi çà m'agace au plus haut point cette campagne anti fumeurs, d'ailleurs, la semaine dernière 3 restos m'ont interdit de fumer l'horreur suppreme pour un fumeur, après l'apéro, après le repas et après la café! me suis demandé si je prenais plaisir à manger pour fumer çà m'a gâché les soirées et me suis dit qu'il était grand temps d'arrêter si c'était que pour cloper câchée!
moi aussi je fais beaucoup de sport dont pas mal d'années de compét à haut niveau dans le passé!  mon coeur, mon souffle  vont super bien aussi ! 

Nous sommes d'une génération où on nous incitait à fumer, tout l'inverse, me rappelle au lycée que celui qui fumait pas était un naze! :mouais: 

>La mouette
le sport n'empêche rien pour ma part car j'en ai tjs fait, ce matin j'ai remplacé le café par du jus d'orange, super 
En fait, tant que je n'absorbe pas d'aliment ou café, çà va! 
donc, en plus de se priver d'un truc qu'on aime, on doit en plus en supprimer d'autres! truc de ouf! :mouais: 


supermoquette a dit:


> 2-3 par jour, c'est pour moi, comme si t'arrêtes, ça doit bien être ce que tu ramasses en une journée en ville


bin, nan j'pense pas, çà faisait 15 jours que j'étais passée à 3 par jour et çà allait super bien, j'avais ma dose de nicotine suffisante dans le sang, apparemment, pour tenir:hein:

> romuald : mon conscient et inconsient ont toujours eu envie d'arrêter, surtout quand t'es la seule sportive de la bande obligée de se planquer pour fumer en cachette:rose: 
et à présent, entourée uniquement de non fumeurs 
C'est fou, je sais pas vous, mais dans les soirées, je ne vois presque plus de fumeurs et je soupire de soulagement quand j'en vois un sortir une clope! du délire! c'est horrible cette sensation d'être un paria 
Quant à prendre 10 kgs, j'en parle même pas, c'est carrément impensable pour moi! c'est clair que je me remettrais à 3 par jour plutôt que de voir mon chéri se barrer en courant ! d'ailleurs, c'est marrant, enfin non,  il me dit de rester à 3 clopes plutôt que de me voir dans cet état de déprime! bin vi hier soir, au lieu d'être rigolote et adorable  bin j'lui ai pris la tête car j'voyais tout en noir! super! 
mouais la clope tue et peut vous causer des désordres sexuels mais ils oublient de dire que l'arrêt de fumette cause aussi des désordres matrimoniaux 
heureusement qu'il se met à ma place pour un "jamais fumeur" avec beaucoup d'encouragement, de tolérance et d'amour surtout, c'est important de se sentir soutenue quoiqu'il arrive, que je replonge où non:hein: 
aujourd'hui 2ème jour, tiens bonne idée la mouette, je vais mettre chaque jour 5 neuro dans une boite!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

3 &#231;a suffit ?? ah ben je comprend pourquoi de passer de 50 &#224; 5 par jour me fait rien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

SM : suis passée à 1 paquet par jour en 2006 alors que je fumais depuis l'adolescence en moyenne 10 cigarettes par jour, si je fais un calcul moyen 3 clopes çà fait en gros 4 fois moins:hein: 
donc faut que tu passes à 12,5 par jour!


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> SM : *suis passée à 1 paquet par jour en 2006 alors que je fumais depuis l'adolescence en moyenne 10 cigarettes par jour*, si je fais un calcul moyen 3 clopes çà fait en gros 4 fois moins:hein:
> donc faut que tu passes à 12,5 par jour!





> Date d'inscription: 13/12/05




Mmmmmhhhhhhh





Bah next week je passe à zéro et même pas peur


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

:afraid: :afraid: AHHHHHRGGHHH pas pensé à çà tiens! macgé m'a fait doubler ma conso:mouais: 

bah bon courage pour next week moi non plus j'avais même pas peur mais là franchement suis à cran et la nette impression que je pourrais faire n'importe quoi pour en avoir une j'ai viré tous les cendars de la baraque, les briquets, les allumettes et bien entendu pas une trace de clope! vaut mieux pas que je croise un fumeur vu l'état de transe dans lequel je suis, me jetterai sur lui pour lui arracher! 

moralité en plus : faut vivre cloîtrée


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Va marcher, fais quelque chose..si tu restes à tourner en rond ce sera pire...rester devant son écran ( qui te rappelle que tu clopais en surfant) n'aide en rien ...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Pense au sexe, &#224; une baise a-ni-male.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pense au sexe, à une baise a-ni-male.



Bon malin je viens de me griller moi-même ma concentration...

Alors bien que je suis contre (à cause du prix et du succédané), y a des chewing-gum à la nicotine qui te calment velu... pas les patch, les tschicklettes, pour un effet relaxant comm le sexe.

Et merde.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Appelles Muti


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

ouais vais aller acheter des gums tiens parce que l'effet relaxant du coitus animalus ne dure pas 12H malheureusement

euh que viens faire muti là-dedans, me serais-je faite avoir par le doublus pseudotus :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Effet secondaire du sevrage de tabac..c'est pas important , laisse tomber  :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ouais vais aller acheter des gums tiens parce que l'effet relaxant du coitus animalus ne dure pas 12H malheureusement



Ben recommence


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

ouais d'abord ! interdire à son conjoint d'aller bosser! naméo 
'tain on fait décidément rien pour nous faciliter la vie


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui mais les joints &#231;a compte pas


----------



## Craquounette (4 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Par contre, 10 kilos de plus &#224; chaque fois.   Mais comme disent les m&#233;decins, on soigne mieux les infarctus que les cancers du poumon. :rose:



J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer du jour au lendemain il y a un peu plus d'une ann&#233;e, juste par que j'en avais d&#233;cid&#233; et que j'&#233;tais motiv&#233;e. J'ai du prendre 1 kilo et je me demande m&#234;me si c'est vraiment li&#233; &#224; &#231;a... Certains te diront que j'ai compens&#233; par l'alcool mais ce ne sont que de vils menteurs 

Arr&#234;t de la clope et prise de poids ne sont pas forc&#233;ment lier 




			
				SuperMoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pense au sexe, &#224; une baise a-ni-male



Si elle fume apr&#232;s, t'es mal barr&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah oui mais les joints ça compte pas



 d'ailleurs en parlant de joint pas du con hein  j'ai essayé le soir du 31 avant de me décider à arrêter de cloper!  une photo hyper compromettante qui tuerait ma réputation ici  m'a été envoyée hier sur les effets :afraid: :casse:
j'ai crû mourir, ils m'ont sortie dehors pour m'aérer et pour.. :sick: bin çà au moins, plus jamais je recommencerai, faudrait que la clopinette me fasse la même chose:hein:

craquounette, je basculerai pas dans l'alcool çà me rend malade comme le H.. 
en tous cas bravo à toi


----------



## da capo (4 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai du prendre 1 kilo et je me demande même si c'est vraiment lié à ça... Certains te diront que ...



Surtout certains vont s'empresser de remarquer que 1 kg de plus pour une grenouille, ce n'est pas anodin...

Une grenouille vit un boeuf
Qui lui sembla de belle taille.
Elle, qui n'était pas grosse en tout comme un oeuf,
Envieuse, s'étend, et s'enfle, et se travaille,
Pour égaler l'animal en grosseur.

etc.​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer du jour au lendemain il y a un peu plus d'une ann&#233;e, juste par que j'en avais d&#233;cid&#233; et que j'&#233;tais motiv&#233;e. J'ai du prendre 1 kilo et je me demande m&#234;me si c'est vraiment li&#233; &#224; &#231;a... Certains te diront que j'ai compens&#233; par l'alcool mais ce ne sont que de vils menteurs
> 
> Arr&#234;t de la clope et prise de poids ne sont pas forc&#233;ment lier
> 
> ...


&#8211; Et vous ? Vous fumez apr&#232;s l'amour ?
&#8211; Je ne sais pas. Je n'ai jamais regard&#233; 

 

Touma&#239;&#8230; Si &#231;a dure moins de 12 heures, &#231;a vaut pas la peine de s'&#233;nerver


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah oui mais les joints &#231;a compte pas


Tiens, &#231;a fait 26 mois que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; la clope et les p&#233;tards. Du jour au lendemain. 

Aujourd'hui? &#231;a va.


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah oui mais les joints &#231;a compte pas


Bien sur que non ca ne compte pas, c'est pas pareil  (sinon c'est plus du jeu...)


----------



## Romuald (4 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai du prendre 1 kilo et je me demande même si c'est vraiment lié à ça...



Y'en a qui ont vraiment trop de chance !

@ Toumaï
Si j'étais sur de rester à 3 par jour, je crois que je replongerai... Mais une chose dont je suis sur, c'est qu'on n'est sur de rien :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

A tous les accros qui cherchent &#224; arr&#234;ter : demandez &#224; votre m&#233;decin ou votre pharmacien de vous parler de l'ascorbate de quinine. Lorsque je me suis arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer (janvier 1982), &#231;a a tr&#232;s bien march&#233; (&#224; l'&#233;poque &#231;a s'appelait Nicoprive), et c'est garanti "sans effets secondaires".


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si on peut occulter les effets secondaires de ce m&#233;dicament, r&#233;ellement. Comment appelles-tu les horribles jeux de mots dont tu nous gratifies depuis plus de deux ans, hein ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4115773 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on peut occulter les effets secondaires de ce médicament, réellement. Comment appelles-tu les horribles jeux de mots dont tu nous gratifies depuis plus de deux ans, hein ???



N'aies pas d'inquiétude, cette manie m'a prise lorsque j'ai *commencé* à fumer, pas quand j'ai arrêté


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a prouve &#224; tout le monde que le tabac, c'est vraiment une sacr&#233;e saloperie.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Janvier 2007)

Ben &#224; part le triple C c'est facile de s'en passer (je bois de sbi&#232;res sans probl&#232;me sans cigarette).

Mais le triple C.

Partir le matin vide c'est quand m&#234;me important non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben à part le triple C c'est facile de s'en passer (je bois de sbières sans problème sans cigarette).
> 
> Mais le triple C.
> 
> Partir le matin vide c'est quand même important non ?



:afraid:

C'est pas pour dire, mais tu crois pas que tu es le seul à qui ça fait cet effet? parce que j'en ai jamais entendu parler avant. à moins que les gens n'osent pas en parler. Ben oui, c'est pas un thema facile hein... surtout pour moi, pas facile du tout même. Hum. 

Sinon, moi, c'est décidé, je recommence.


----------



## Nobody (4 Janvier 2007)

Dans un mois environ, cela fera 5 ans que j'ai arrêté. Je n'étais pas un gros fumeur: une dizaine de cigarettes par jour, parfois plus. Je ne compte pas les jours où l'on sortait et où je fumais mon paquet. 

J'ai diminué petit à petit, jusqu'à ne plus fumer qu'une ou deux cigarette par jour. Je la fumais le plus tard possible, c'est à dire le soir avant d'aller dormir. Jusqu'au jour où je me suis dit au moment de me coucher "ah merde, je n'ai pas fumé ma clope".

J'ai alors pris conscience que fumer n'était plus qu'un rituel, une sorte d'obligation que je m'imposais. J'ai arrêté quelques jours plus tard.

Trois ou quatre mois après, lors d'une fête, je me suis senti suffisamment fort pour demander à tirer un coup sur la cigarette d'une amie. J'avais seulement envvie de ressentir cette sensation quand le tabac pénètre au fond des poumons. J'ai aspiré la fumée et ça m'a fait tousser. Et pire: à la place du gout si agréable du tabac, j'avais l'impression d'avoir léché un cendrier rempli de cendres froides. Beuaark! 

Depuis, quand j'entre dans un endroit où l'on fume, ça me dérange. L'odeur de la fumée sur mes vêtements m'incommode également. Je n'accepte plus que l'on fume chez moi pour que je ne doive plus aérer pendant trois jours.

Mais attention. Je suis et vous resterez toujours un ancien fumeur. Les connections sont établies dans votre cerveau. Quand je vois un acteur qui fume avec plaisir dans un film, je sens... je sens... une envie qui monte... 

Et pour chasser cette envie, je respire à fond, jusqu'à emplir mes poumons au maximum et j'éprouve presque la même sensation que lorsque j'aspirais la fumée d'une cigarette.

Il y a deux ans, j'ai voulu fumer une cigarette entière. En me disant que je ne replongerais pas. Bon, c'est vrai, j'étais un peu sur l'air, le vin coulait à flots... Je n'ai pas été capable de tirer plus de trois bouffées. Cela m'irritait la gorge. J'ai su alors que c'était gagné.

Pourtant, pourtant je me prends de temps en temps à regretter le temps où je fumais... Aller comprendre...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, moi, c'est décidé, je recommence.



On dit arrêter, d'arrêter


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Janvier 2007)

En meme temps si c'est raisonnable et sans exageration


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

moi je vais arreter , je pense , ce mois-ci ......je dois retrouver la revue o&#249; c'etait annonc&#233; un new medoc pour janvier 2007 et en parler a mon doc 

il y a 5 ans j'avais pris du ziban , 2 boites , il avait  et&#233; bien efficace , je fumais bien plus que 1 paquet par jour et j'etais arriv&#233;e a en fumer 3 ou 4 sans aucune volont&#233;, sans effort, j'avais meme perdu , si , si, 2 kilos    ......mais ce n'etait pas le bon moment, papa venait de deceder , j'avaisi ramen&#233; ma mere chez moi pendant un bon moment et elle  fumait beaucoup , bioman lui aussi grand fumeur avait pris cong&#233; donc .....rat&#233;e la tentative  


j'ai envie d'arreter parce que fumer me prends trop la tete , au boulot je dois spider , en voiture de bioman je gele en hiver , chez les amis et famille qui ont tous arret&#233;s , je dois fumer dehors et bis il fait froid ici en hiver , au resto il en a toujours 1 qui ne supporte pas la fum&#233;e ect ect ....et .... fumer en public je suis de plus en plus gen&#233;e 

fumer devient trop compliqu&#233; , trop prise de tete et sans oublier que  le paquet va etre a 7 euros en fevrier   



......sinon franchement je continuerai bien la clope :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> En meme temps si c'est raisonnable et sans exageration


C'est bien le probl&#232;me. Chez moi, c'est tout &#224; fond ou rien du tout.


----------



## elKBron (5 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bien le problème. Chez moi, c'est tout à fond ou rien du tout.


ah ben pareil...  15 ans que je fumais entre 1 et 2paquets (folle jeunesse collégienne, quand tu nous tiens !!!)... bon ben ca va faire 10 jours que je n ai pas fumé, du jour au lendemain... pourvu que ca dure 
mais maintenant, j ai des problèmes la nuit... je me réveille et j'ai du mal à me rendormir... un remede doocteur ???


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2007)

oui tu fumes un clop et tu te recouches,comme je fais


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

Bah moi j'ai eu la présence d'esprit de ne jamais commencer, donc je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour arrêter...


----------



## da capo (5 Janvier 2007)

petit joueur.


----------



## joubichou (5 Janvier 2007)

Plus s&#233;rieusement,j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; fumer &#224; l'age de 13 ans,j'ai donc 33 ans de tabac derri&#232;re moi  ,j'ai fait une dizaine de tentatives pour arreter,dont une qui &#224; l'&#233;poque m'a cout&#233; 12000 balles ( 1800 euros pour les jeunes), j'&#233;tais arriv&#233; &#224; 1 clop par jour,et puis j'ai eu un arbre tres difficile et dangereux &#224; d&#233;monter au dessus d'un batiment,j'ai pas pu grimper avant d'avoir fum&#233; 4 clops,c'&#233;tait reparti.

Depuis je roule mes clops et j'arrive &#224; me limiter &#224; environ 12  par jour,c'est assez difficile car mes coll&#232;gues &#233;lagueurs bombardent toute la journ&#233;&#233;,la nicotine serait elle un compl&#233;ment &#224; l'adr&#233;naline ?

ps:derni&#232;re radio des poumons absolument nickel


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> :afraid:
> 
> C'est pas pour dire, mais tu crois pas que tu es le seul à qui ça fait cet effet? parce que j'en ai jamais entendu parler avant. à moins que les gens n'osent pas en parler. Ben oui, c'est pas un thema facile hein...


Que nenni ! un coup de boule sur ce post m'apporte un témoignage d'un de ceux qui vont faire popo après un café et une clope.

Je livre texto ce chef-d'oeuvre : «ouais.» (t'en fais pas jugnin j'ai pas fais de copie d'écra, tu gardes donc l'anonymat)


----------



## woulf (5 Janvier 2007)

Ca fait environ 4 ans maintenant que j'ai arrêté, passant de 2 paquets par jour à rien, mais aidé de patches (2 boites de patches, ont suffi, ainsi que ces infames cigarettes NTB, essayez, ça vous dégoute de fumer tellement c'est dég').

Ma motivation ? D'abord, ma femme attendait notre premier enfant et la fumée de cigarette commençait à la déranger sérieusement en début de grossesse.
Ensuite, un bête reportage sur M6, indiquant une augmentation de cas de cancers du poumons chez les gens de 35 - 40 ans... Presque moi à l'époque... 
Ca et la paternité arrivant m'a suffi.

Cependant Toum' je peux te dire une chose: ça me manque encore parfois !
Dans les moments difficiles, on se prend à se dire qu'une bonne cigarette ferait du bien... 
Mais quand on met en parallèle le temps tenu, on se dit que c'est trop bête.

Et en ce moment, j'ai ma mère à la maison qui clope beaucoup... je me rends compte à quel point l'odeur me dérange à présent.
Et j'ai fumé pendant 13 ans entre un et deux paquets par jour...

Donc ZRXOlivier, je comprends bien ton point de vue, mais rends toi juste compte que lorsqu'on est fumeur, on ne se rend pas compte à quel point ça schlingue pour des narines de non-fumeur. 
Tout est question de courtoisie évidemment. J'ai énormément apprécié un gus dans un bistro à côté de moi qui nous a demandé si le fait qu'il fume nous dérange; on a gentiment répondu par l'affirmative et il s'est abstenu. La proximité était telle qu'on aurait fumé avec lui.
Cela dit, pour un gars comme ça, combien de *******s, de part et d'autre...


Maintenant que je suis au Québec, c'est plus simple, c'est interdit de fumer partout dans les bars et restos depuis le 1er juin dernier, même plus de coins fumeurs, bah, les gens fument dehors lorsqu'ils ne peuvent absolument pas tenir


----------



## woulf (5 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Que nenni ! un coup de boule sur ce post m'apporte un témoignage d'un de ceux qui vont faire popo après un café et une clope.
> 
> Je livre texto ce chef-d'oeuvre : «ouais.» (t'en fais pas jugnin j'ai pas fais de copie d'écra, tu gardes donc l'anonymat)




Je plussoie ! Mais le café à lui seul suffit, rassures toi SM


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

woulf a dit:


> rends toi juste compte que lorsqu'on est fumeur, on ne se rend pas compte &#224; quel point &#231;a schlingue pour des narines de non-fumeur.



Absolument, sans compter cette odeur qui s'incruste sur les v&#234;tements. Moi qui suis non-fumeur, j'en viens &#224; me demander si les fumeurs en sont r&#233;ellement conscients.

Toute proportion gard&#233;e, c'est comme si je me pointais &#224; la table d'un restaurant sans m'&#234;tre lav&#233; depuis 3 semaines. Manque de courtoisie et de respect envers les autres (et soi-m&#234;me)...

Et je ne parle pas du danger du tabagisme passif...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Par contre je recevais chaque année une lettre du gouvernement me remerciant pour les rentrées fiscales que les fumeurs engendraient ..


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Par contre je recevais chaque année une lettre du gouvernement me remerciant pour les rentrées fiscales que les fumeurs engendraient ..



Et d'un autre coté les coûts que les effets du tabagisme font peser sur l'Assurance-maladie...


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

Le bilan est encore positif ..c'est pour ça que le tabac est encore en vente libre 

C'est d'un cynisme cette histoire


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est une vision à court terme qui à mon sens n'est pas valable. 

Et les lobbies du tabac sont là pour veiller au grain...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Je plussoie ! Mais le café à lui seul suffit, rassures toi SM


Ahhhhh c'est donc ça, je re


----------



## La mouette (5 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est une vision à court terme qui à mon sens n'est pas valable.
> 
> Et les lobbies du tabac sont là pour veiller au grain...



Bien entendu, mais aussi bien les responsables de l'industrie du tabac, que les politiciens, ont un âge qui leur permet de prendre des décisions, qu'ils n'auront jamais à justifier . Les effets de leur politique n'étant réellement mesurables que bien après leur mort ..


----------



## divoli (5 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Bien entendu, mais aussi bien les responsables de l'industrie du tabac, que les politiciens, ont un &#226;ge qui leur permet de prendre des d&#233;cisions, qu'ils n'auront jamais &#224; justifier . Les effets de leur politique n'&#233;tant r&#233;ellement mesurables que bien apr&#232;s leur mort ..



Tout-&#224;-fait, et les politiques prennent bon nombre de d&#233;cisions sur le court terme, pour des raisons &#233;lectorales...

Ou final, c'est toujours le citoyen, en tant que consommateur, qu'assur&#233;, que patient, etc...  qui en fait les frais.

On pourrait tout autant faire un parall&#232;le avec une certaine industrie agroalimentaire, qui est pr&#234;te &#224; vendre de la m**** pour faire un maximum de profits. Et qui s'en lavera les mains le jour o&#249; l'ob&#233;sit&#233; et ses pathologies li&#233;es auront explos&#233;...


----------



## vg93179 (6 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout-&#224;-fait, et les politiques prennent bon nombre de d&#233;cisions sur le court terme, pour des raisons &#233;lectorales...
> 
> Ou final, c'est toujours le citoyen, en tant que consommateur, qu'assur&#233;, que patient, etc...  qui en fait les frais.
> 
> On pourrait tout autant faire un parall&#232;le avec une certaine industrie agroalimentaire, qui est pr&#234;te &#224; vendre de la m**** pour faire un maximum de profits. Et qui s'en lavera les mains le jour o&#249; l'ob&#233;sit&#233; et ses pathologies li&#233;es auront explos&#233;...



Il faut lutter sur le m&#234;me terrain  : si l'industrie du tabac nous voit en tant que consommateur et non en tant qu'humain, susceptible de choper un cancer, arr&#234;tons d'&#234;tre consommateur de ces gens l&#224;. 
Des industries qui fabriquent des v&#234;tements avec des esclaves
Des marques de bouffe qui ne respectent pas l'environnement, etc.. 

Dans le monde scl&#233;ros&#233; par la logique d'entreprise (cr&#233;er de la "valeur" quantifiable uniquement en argent), le pouvoir d&#233;mocratique est plus dans le portefeuille que dans les urnes. 
Consommez moins, r&#233;fl&#233;chissez avant d'acheter, et pensez &#224; qui vous donner votre argent, et non uniquement &#224; ce que vous recevez imm&#233;diatement en &#233;change...

Bon, sauf pour les macs, parce qu'on les aime trop... (apple est un constructeur pas tr&#232;s  propre... )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Il faut lutter sur le même terrain  : si l'industrie du tabac nous voit en tant que consommateur et non en tant qu'humain, susceptible de choper un cancer, *arrêtons d'être consommateur de ces gens là. *
> Des industries qui fabriquent des vêtements avec des esclaves
> Des marques de bouffe qui ne respectent pas l'environnement, etc..
> 
> ...



je crois qu'on dérive méchament là!

bien qu'il y ait un rapport mercantile évident, je ne vois pas bien l'addiction dans une robe ou un blouson Vs la nicotine qui entraine une addiction certaine. Il y a un sujet assez proche de ce que tu décris au comptoir du bar. Ici on parle de l'addiction au tabac.
Pour les accrocs (rares) au shopping on est dans la psychiatrie pas dans le biologique.

Woulf, tu as raison, la moindre des politesses est de respecter ses hotes, si la fumée les dérangent, je sors fumer mon clope ou pour le moins je trouve une fenêtre.  Je ne fume pas en réunion, au boulot (je sors), en voiture avec des tiers... je me rattrape après certes.

Bon, ceci dit, Talleyrand peut "dormir tranquille" ils ont trouvé la recette miracle pour remplacer les taxes du tabac: toutes les machines à sous qui sont en train d'être déployées... radars, péages urbains, taxes diverses et variées... sauf que celles là, on est pas prêt de voir un gagnant...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> sauf que celles là, on est pas prêt de voir un gagnant...



T'as du mal regarder, il passe toutes les semaines à la télé ... le gagnant :sick: :mouais:

Je suis déjà dehors


----------



## richard-deux (6 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ah ben pareil...  15 ans que je fumais entre 1 et 2paquets (folle jeunesse collégienne, quand tu nous tiens !!!)... bon ben ca va faire 10 jours que je n ai pas fumé, du jour au lendemain... pourvu que ca dure
> mais maintenant, j ai des problèmes la nuit... je me réveille et j'ai du mal à me rendormir... un remede doocteur ???



J'ai arrêté au mois de mars 2006, du jour au lendemain.
Comme toi j'ai eu des problèmes de sommeil.
J'en parle à une amie qui est diététicienne et me suggère de manger des pâtes le soir. 
Je me dis, elle est cinglée, et bien non, les pâtes sont des sucres lents et favorisent le sommeil. 

Après il faut faire gaffe, c'est le problème de poids qui pointe son nez: donc des pâtes natures. 

Je souhaite bonne chance à tous ceux qui tentent d'arrêter de fumer.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'as du mal regarder, il passe toutes les semaines à la télé ... le gagnant :sick: :mouais:
> 
> Je suis déjà dehors



ha là, oui, t'as raison, on a vraiment gagné le gros lot sur ce coup là  

Note: l'abus de télé nuit à la santé et vous entraine sur les pentes abruptes de l'alcoolisme... en prime


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Note: l'abus de télé nuit à la santé et vous entraine sur les pentes abruptes de *l'alcoolisme*... en prime



Il touche aussi là dessus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il touche aussi là dessus



ha mais oui mais non, là c'est pas pareil, c'est le terroir qu'on touche là, c'est différent, une bonne cyrhose ben de cheu nous autres. Je me demande qui va nous balancer une photo d'un foie avant-après! et cette bonne odeur de vinasse, ces teints ternes...

Nan, j'déconne:rose:  

Je vous dirais comment c'est passé mon rdv chez le toubib pour le nouveau médoc. Et si vous voyez passer un iBook en orbite près de chez vous, c'est que la cure se passe mal.:love:


----------



## vg93179 (6 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> je crois qu'on d&#233;rive m&#233;chament l&#224;!
> 
> Il y a un sujet assez proche de ce que tu d&#233;cris au comptoir du bar. Ici on parle de l'addiction au tabac.



Non, tu as tort de penser cela. 
Le sujet n'est pas que dans l'addiction, mais dans l' arr&#234;t de la cigarette.

Hors, je donnais une raison de plus d'arr&#234;ter, en ne donnant pas son argent &#224; des entreprises d&#233;testables, qui fournissent des produits dangereux avec des m&#233;thodes de chacal (discutte un jour avec des anciens du marketing de Philipp Morris, tu comprendras mieux de quoi je parle)



ZRXolivier a dit:


> Pour les accrocs (rares) au shopping on est dans la psychiatrie pas dans le biologique.



Non, tu te trompes de nouveau. 
Un, je ne parlais pas d'accroc au shopping, mais de consommation r&#233;fl&#233;chie...
Deux, l'addiction au tabac n'est pas que dans le biologique. Mais bien essentiellement dans le psychologique. Et c'&#233;tait le sens de mon intervention plus haut, quand je disais qu'arr&#234;ter sans aide (dont les aides psychologiques) conduisait souvent &#224; une rechute, non pas uen semaine apr&#232;s, mais des mois, des ann&#233;es plus tard, alors m&#234;me que la d&#233;pendance physique &#233;tait depuis longtemps dissip&#233;e. 

Et arr&#234;te de dire "ils" ont trouv&#233; etc... 
ils, ce sont des gens, que tu as &#233;lu, ou pas, que tu pourras r&#233;&#233;lir, ou pas, et qui g&#232;rent,  &#224; ta place, des rentr&#233;es d'argent et des d&#233;penses pour tous.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> ... et qui g&#232;rent,  &#224; ta place, des rentr&#233;es d'argent et des d&#233;penses pour tous.



Oui oui... C'est tr&#232;s th&#233;orique, tout &#231;a...


----------



## vg93179 (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... C'est très théorique, tout ça...



Je te le concède, et c'est évidemment très criticable en pratique. 
mais pour le coup ce n'est pas le sujet...


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> pour ceux qui tout comme moi veulent se séparer de cette saloperie, je déterre ce sujet.
> Pour ceux qui ont arrêté, avez-vous repris?
> Combien de temps çà dure cette horrible sensation de manque
> Avez-vous entendu parler d'un nouveau médoc ?
> là, j'arrête pas de me baffrer à 1h du mat, je dévorerais un boeuf entier! j'deviens dingo:hosto:



Je n'aime pas la fumée dégagée par une cigarette qui se consume toute seule dans un cendrier...
Je n'aime pas les gens qui fument dans les restaurants quand il n'y a pas de vraie zone non-fumeurs...
Je n'aime pas les gens qui ne regardent pas où vont leur fumée de cigarette ou les cendres qu'ils secouent...
Je n'aime pas que mes vêtements sentent le tabac froid...
Je n'aime pas voir des gamins de onze ou douze ans fumer derrière leur école...
Je n'aime pas les anti-tabac facho...

J'ai fumé ma dernière cigarette le 2 avril 2000 au soir (je me suis dit à l'époque que si j'arrêtais le 1er, ça ne ferait pas sérieux et je n'y croirais pas moi-même  ). Je fumais depuis environ dix ans. Depuis, je n'ai pas touché à une clope. 

J'ai arrêté avec l'aide de patch (dégressifs en quantité de nicotine) que j'ai utilisés pendant environ deux mois. Le dernier, je ne l'ai pas collé et je l'ai gardé dans mon sac pendant six mois  Je me disais que je le mettrais uniquement en cas d'envie subite et irrépressible. Je ne l'ai jamais collé. Il est périmé depuis plusieurs année mais c'est rigolo, je le garde toujours au fond d'un tiroir, en souvenir . 

Je me souviens très bien du premier jour sans clope: c'était un lundi, au boulot, et je ressemblais à Rocky Balboa en plein entraînement!!!   Je sortais dans le couloir tous les quarts d'heure (c'était en gros la fréquence à laquelle je fumais... il faut bien ça pour arriver à griller deux paquets pleins par jour  :casse: ) et je boxais dans le vide!!! J'aurais etranglé le premier qui m'aurais un peu trop chatouillé les nerfs  Le plus dur, ça a été en gros de passer les trois premières semaines. 
Le patch a été le bon soutien pour moi. Le seul effet secondaire se produisait la nuit: pendant toute la période où j'ai été patchée, je faisais des rêves plus hallucinants les uns que les autres!! Je précise que c'étaient des patch "24 heures" (je ne sais pas si ça existe encore...) et que j'avais donc la dose de nicotine 24h/24. Mon cerveau était en pleine extase!!:love: 

Il faut bien faire la différence entre le besoin de nicotine (soulagé par les patch dans mon cas) et la dépendance psychologique au geste "cigarette". Ca a été ça le plus dur à résoudre pour moi: je travaillais dans un environnement fumeur et mon copain de l'époque fumait (de tout ). Pas facile de s'arrêter dans ces cas-là. J'avais trouvé un truc qui a marché pour moi mais qui vaut ce qu'il vaut: pour compenser l'envie "physique" de tirer sur une clope, j'avais acheté un fume-cigarette dont j'avais remplacé le filtre à cristaux par du coton (ça donne à peu près la même résistance à l'aspiration qu'un filtre de cigarette). Ce truc m'a permis de faire passer ce fameux geste qui manque tant au début. Et puis, après, ma foi... le temps est le meilleur allié. Et l'amour-propre aussi: quand on sait qu'on peut tenir, on a la fierté de penser qu'on peut tenir encore plus. Et puis un jour, on a dompté l'envie. 

Mais quand on en arrive à fumer deux paquets de cigarettes par jour, à faire la queue sous la pluie le dimanche soir pour acheter sa "dose" dans le seul tabac ouvert (place Clichy quand j'habitais à Paris!!), quand allumer une cigarette est le premier geste qu'on fait le matin, alors il faut être honnête avec soi-même et reconnaître qu'on a une nature fragile face à l'addiction :hosto: . Mais ce n'est pas une honte et une fois qu'on le sait, on fait gaffe  . Je sais que j'ai toujours refusé de fumer ne serait-ce qu'une seule clope même des années après avoir arrêté de peur de replonger. 

Le regard des autres est aussi très important: vous êtes "celle qui a réussi à arrêter du jour au lendemain"    . Alors, oui, je n'étais pas peu fière de mon "exploit" même si je sais aujourd'hui que ça n'en était pas vraiment un. Juste un banal mélange de volonté, de fierté, de chance aussi (il vaut mieux ne pas avoir d'angoisse métaphysique ou de choc émotionnel au début où on arrête!!). Et puis il y a aussi le fameux déclic: j'avais essayé d'arrêter à de nombreuses reprises avec des méthodes plus ou moins farfelues (genre "je n'en fume qu'une toutes les heures, à la demi") et ça n'avait pas marché. Et puis cette fois-là, ça a été la bonne. C'est comme ça et je ne sais pas l'expliquer autrement. J'ai eu envie d'arrêter. Pas parce qu'on me culpabilisait (j'ai un très faible taux de réponse à la culpabilisation en général) ni parce que ça me coûtait cher (je gagnais suffisamment bien ma vie pour que ça soit indolore sans compter qu'en 2000, les cigarettes n'étaient pas encore aussi chères que maintenant :affraid: ). 

Je trouve toutes ces campagnes anti-tabac plus lamentables et démagogiques les unes que les autres. On a vraiment l'impression qu'ils prennent les fumeurs pour des débiles congénitaux!!! On sait que c'est mauvais pour la santé, que ça coûte cher, que c'est MAL!!! Et alors? Et alors, ceux qui font ces campagnes n'ont sans doute pas compris ce que c'est qu'être accro à quelque chose. Dommage. Et j'ai aussi l'impression qu'ils entretiennent la légende noire de l'arrêt du tabac en sous-entendant que c'est affreusement difficile et qu'il faut absolument aider les malheureux fumeurs. Non, arrêter de fumer n'est pas impossible, ce sont des conneries tout ça. C'est faisable et il faut en être persuadé. 
Par contre, il faut être conscient que l'envie existe toujours mais là encore, il faut relativiser. Un de mes collègues de l'époque à qui j'avais parlé de mon envie d'arrêter m'avait dit qu'il avait encore envie de fumer, vingt-cinq ans après avoir arrêté!! Ca m'avait refroidie... Mais en fait, ce qu'il avait oublié de me dire, le fourbe, c'est que cette envie devient parfaitement supportable et gérable. Je dis ça pour ceux qui voudraient arrêter: ça ne sert à rien de s'angoisser à l'avance sur l'éventuelle envie qu'on aura dans un mois ou dans six mois. Vous verrez que dans un mois ou dans six mois, ça n'aura rien à voir. Courage et patience sont les deux mamelles du futur non-fumeur (pour les futures non-fumeuses, c'est autre chose...).

Ah! Au fait! J'ai pris dix kilos après avoir arrêter de fumer. Et vous savez quoi? Je m'en contrefiche!! D'abord parce que je les ai (presque tous) reperdus et ensuite parce que je crois qu'il faut se donner toutes le chances de réussir à arrêter. Et puis des kilos, ça se perd. Des ennuis de santé, plus difficilement. Ceux (et surtout celles) qui refusent d'arrêter la cigarette de peur de grossir devraient revoir leur échelle de valeurs...:mouais: 

Et les coups durs me direz-vous? C'est sûr que parfois, j'ai envie de griller une cigarette et le réflexe resurgit. J'ai eu une expérience troublante il y a quelques mois. j'accompagnais une amie très chère en fin de vie dans une clinique spécialisée dans les cancers. Pour ceux qui ont vécu ça, ils savent à quel point on ne meurt pas sereinement d'un cancer et que l'agonie peut être affreusement longue malgré l'accompagnement médical. J'ai rarement eu autant envie de fumer que pendant ces semaines-là. Pour décompresser, pour oublier, pour sortir de cette clinique aussi. Pourtant, mon amie mourrait d'un cancer (pas du poumon mais qu'importe)! Comment peut-on avoir envie de quelque chose qui peut vous mettre dans le même état que la personne que vous avez sous les yeux? je l'ignore. Mais ce qui m'a le plus troublée c'est qu'à chaque fois que je sortais prendre l'air devant la clinique, je voyais des malades en traitement qui se baladait avec leur flacon de chimiothérapie sur un portique à roulettes et... qui fumaient cigarette sur cigarette. Allez savoir pourquoi, ça m'a empêché d'aller acheter un paquet de clopes.

J'aime toujours l'odeur du tabac dans un paquet de cigarettes...
J'aime toujours jouer avec un briquet et l'allumer...
J'aime toujours imaginer la sensation des poumons qui se remplissent quand on tire sur une cigarette...
J'aime toujours sentir la fumée de cigarette soufflée par quelqu'un qui marche devant moi dans la rue...

Ordha


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Je n'aime pas la fum&#233;e d&#233;gag&#233;e par une cigarette qui se consume toute seule dans un cendrier...
> Je n'aime pas les gens qui fument dans les restaurants quand il n'y a pas de vraie zone non-fumeurs...
> Je n'aime pas les gens qui ne regardent pas o&#249; vont leur fum&#233;e de cigarette ou les cendres qu'ils secouent...
> Je n'aime pas que mes v&#234;tements sentent le tabac froid...
> ...




Un petit clop pour f&#234;ter &#231;a?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Bon lundi j'ach&#232;te des patch, &#231;a &#224; la'ir sympa


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Un petit clop pour fêter ça?



C'est rigolo! J'ai toujours dit "une clope" moi! P'tre parce que j'suis une fille...:love:


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

une oui c'est pour &#231;a qu'on dessus


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> une oui c'est pour ça qu'on dessus



qu'on "tire" peut-être? Mais oui mon chou, c'est pour ça!!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Cette année je "fête" mes dix ans de fumette ...
Mais j'ai jamais essayé d'arrêter.
J'ai essayé de diminuer par contre : ça marche pas terrible.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> qu'on "tire" peut-&#234;tre? Mais oui mon chou, c'est pour &#231;a!!:love:


A l'origine, il fallait plusieurs fois *une* clope pour faire *un* clope. C'&#233;tait l'adjonction de plusieurs "m&#233;gots" dans la machine &#224; rouler.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'était l'adjonction de plusieurs "mégots" dans la machine à rouler.



En manque à ce point ... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

4ème jour d'arrêt aujourd'hui! je souffre toujours autant c'est dur après les repas surtout! j'ai supprimé le café, j'ai acheté des gums nico..fruits c'est dégueu! rien à voir avec une clope, çà pique la langue!
comme suis arrivée chez le medecin en retard, je lui ai tellement parlé de mes pb liés au sevrage, du coup, j'ai oublié de lui parler du médoc (tu me diras Olive  )
 j'dors plus! moi quoi dormais comme un bébé, je n'arrive plus à m'endormir et je me réveille toutes les heures! l'impression de faire un marathon toute la nuit! c'est incroyable ! la nicotine me faisait dormir alors je rêve toujours autant d'une clope car pour l'instant je survis, je lutte contre tous ces effets indésirables  et par conséquent je ne trouve encore aucun plaisir à avoir arrêté!:mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2007)

Oh Marlène
Les curs saignent
Et s'accrochent en haut
De tes bas
Oh Marlène
Dans tes veines
Coule l'amour
Des soldats
Et quand ils meurent ou s'endorment
C'est la chaleur de ta voix
Qui les apaise, et les traîne
Jusqu'en dehors des combats

Oh Marlène, c'est la haine
Qui nous a amener là
Mais Marlène, dans tes veines
Coulait l'amour des soldats
Eux quand ils meurent
Ou s'endorment
C'est dans le creux de tes bras
Qu'ils s'abandonnent
Et qu'ils brûlent
Comme *un* clope
Entre tes doigts


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4118365 a dit:
			
		

> En manque &#224; ce point ... :sick:


Non, c'est un vieux terme. Du temps o&#249; les filtres n'existaient pas et o&#249; l'on roulaient ces cigarettes. Il &#233;tait donc normal de r&#233;cup&#233;rer le tabac non utilis&#233;. 

J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; dans plusieurs dictionnaires (j'aime bien les dico ), on dit bien "un clop", on peut l'&#233;crire "un clope" m&#234;me si, aujourd'hui, on en parle le plus souvent au f&#233;minin._ Peut-&#234;tre bien parce qu'on la tire,  SM. _

Pour ceux qui l'ont dans leur iTunes, je les invite &#224; re&#233;couter *Marl&#232;ne* de _Noir D&#233;sir_. 

_edit : bien jou&#233; Aur&#233;lie. _


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Un ami qui se retrouvait le dimanche dans son internat de prépa, m'expliquait qu'il gardait ses mégots de clopes toutes la semaine pour la cas où il n'en aurait plus et qu'il lui était donc arriver de rerouler une clope faîtes de vieux mégots, mais il n'en fumait qu'une !  

Quelqu'un a t'il essayer la méthode, "je me dégoute de la clope en en fumant énormément en quelques heures" ?


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> 4ème jour d'arrêt aujourd'hui! je souffre toujours autant c'est dur après les repas surtout! j'ai supprimé le café, j'ai acheté des gums nico..fruits c'est dégueu! rien à voir avec une clope, çà pique la langue!
> comme suis arrivée chez le medecin en retard, je lui ai tellement parlé de mes pb liés au sevrage, du coup, j'ai oublié de lui parler du médoc (tu me diras Olive  )
> j'dors plus! moi quoi dormais comme un bébé, je n'arrive plus à m'endormir et je me réveille toutes les heures! l'impression de faire un marathon toute la nuit! c'est incroyable ! la nicotine me faisait dormir alors je rêve toujours autant d'une clope car pour l'instant je survis, je lutte contre tous ces effets indésirables  et par conséquent je ne trouve encore aucun plaisir à avoir arrêté!:mouais:



C'est vrai que le café après les repas est un des moments critiques. l vaut mieux le supprimer ou alors lui "changer le goût": en arrêtant le tabac, j'ai aussi arrêté le sucre dans le café pas par raison mais comme ça, ça n'avait plus le même goù^t et ça déclenchait moins l'envie de clope.

Tu ne prends rien pour t'aider à arrêter à part les gommes? Sinon pour bien dormir, il y a le sport   Tu cours 45 mn en fin de journée et là, sevrée ou pas, je suis sûre que tu dors mieux!!

En tout cas, 4 jours, c'est déjà super, sincèrement. J'en connaît un paquet qui ont craqué au bout d'une demi journée!!

COURAGE!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il essayer la méthode, "je me dégoute de la clope en en fumant énormément en quelques heures" ?


J'ai fais ça qql années à raison de 18h par jour, ben ça marche pas du tout


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Un ami qui se retrouvait le dimanche dans son internat de prépa, m'expliquait qu'il gardait ses mégots de clopes toutes la semaine pour la cas où il n'en aurait plus et qu'il lui était donc arriver de rerouler une clope faîtes de vieux mégots, mais il n'en fumait qu'une !
> 
> Quelqu'un a t'il essayer la méthode, "je me dégoute de la clope en en fumant énormément en quelques heures" ?



ça marche pas. Au contraire.



Ordha a dit:


> C'est vrai que le café après les repas est un des moments critiques. l vaut mieux le supprimer ou alors lui "changer le goût": en arrêtant le tabac, j'ai aussi arrêté le sucre dans le café pas par raison mais comme ça, ça n'avait plus le même goù^t et ça déclenchait moins l'envie de clope.
> 
> Tu ne prends rien pour t'aider à arrêter à part les gommes? Sinon pour bien dormir, il y a le sport   Tu cours 45 mn en fin de journée et là, sevrée ou pas, je suis sûre que tu dors mieux!!
> 
> ...



J'ai commencé la course à pied le jour ou j'ai arrêté. C'est ma nouvelle drogue.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

faudrait inventer des bonnes clopes à fumer sans tabac! pas les trucs infames en pharmacie! mais plutôt au gout de narguilé quoi.
bizarre que çà n'existe pas, çà marcherait super bien, fumer sans effet nocif


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'dors plus! moi quoi dormais comme un bébé, je n'arrive plus à m'endormir et je me réveille toutes les heures! l'impression de faire un marathon toute la nuit! c'est incroyable !


si ton conjoint apprend que t'appelles ça «dormir» (sic) ça va barder


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> J'ai fais ça qql années à raison de 18h par jour, ben ça marche pas du tout



Je parlais du même nombre de clopes mais en une heure  

------

Pour les filles y'a un effet pervers car je me dis souvent que j'arrêterais de fumer quand je serais enceinte ... Pleins de copines se disaient pareil, et nombre d'entre elle ont repris après.
Je m'entête à trouver une raison.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'dors plus! moi quoi dormais comme un bébé, je n'arrive plus à m'endormir et je me réveille toutes les heures! l'impression de faire un marathon toute la nuit! c'est incroyable ! la nicotine me faisait dormir alors je rêve toujours autant d'une clope car pour l'instant je survis, je lutte contre tous ces effets indésirables  et par conséquent je ne trouve encore aucun plaisir à avoir arrêté!:mouais:



Essaie de te trouver une nouvelle activité ou un truc à faire où tu bouges et tu vois des gens  tu penseras à autre chose et ça pourra t'aider


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai vérifié dans plusieurs dictionnaires (j'aime bien les dico ), on dit bien "un clop", on peut l'écrire "un clope" même si, aujourd'hui, on en parle le plus souvent au féminin.



Le Petit Larousse concède les deux genres mais ne mentionne pas "clop". En revanche, le dictionnaire de l'argot cpréise bien que le mot était à l'origine masculin et se féminise assez récemment.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Essaie de te trouver une nouvelle activité ou un truc à faire où tu bouges et tu vois des gens  tu penseras à autre chose et ça pourra t'aider




en même temps la nuit ils dorment tous eux


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je parlais du même nombre de clopes mais en une heure
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé cette méthode et ça n'a pas marché!! Non seulement j'avais la nausée et un mal de crâne pas possible mais en plus, le lendemain matin, je n'avais plus de clopes alors que j'en crevais d'envie!!  

Quant aux méthodes dites "pour filles", j'ai des copines qui ont même continué à fumer pendant leur grossesse, leur toubib leur aurait dit qu'il valait mieux continuer que de créer du stress mauvais pour le bébé  :mouais: :affraid:


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> en même temps la nuit ils dorment tous eux


La premi&#232;re fois o&#249; j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer et tenu bon, j'avais vraiment beaucoup d'activit&#233;s, si bien que g&#233;n&#233;ralement j'&#233;tais un peu vann&#233;e 

Sinon essaie peut-&#234;tre de boire UN verre (le siroter) pour te d&#233;tendre le soir  &#231;a marche pas mal


----------



## Ordha (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'ai commencé la course à pied le jour ou j'ai arrêté. C'est ma nouvelle drogue.



C'est vrai que courir provoque, chez moi en tout cas, le même genre de détente cérébrale que ce que pouvait me procurer la cigarette. C'est juste que c'est moins pratique à caser dans une journée de travail  Mais sinon, rien de mieux que la course à pied!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Ordha a dit:


> Quant aux méthodes dites "pour filles", j'ai des copines qui ont même continué à fumer pendant leur grossesse, leur toubib leur aurait dit qu'il valait mieux continuer que de créer du stress mauvais pour le bébé  :mouais: :affraid:



Je fume pas tant que ça et le bébé n'est pas pour tout de suite. Mais je trouve ça pervers l'idée, que le môme puisse être une raison d'arrêter de fumer ...
En même temps c'est une question de santé et ça peut être une bonne raison.
En gros : je vais pas faire un gosse pour arrêter de fumer !
Mais je me dis que ça serait l'occasion quand ça arrivera mais est ce la bonne occas ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il essayer la méthode, "je me dégoute de la clope en en fumant énormément en quelques heures" ?


 
Oui, mon beauf LeSqual. Il y a deux ans. Et ça a marché.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Nous ne parlerons pas des s&#233;quelles d'ailleurs...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Nous ne parlerons pas des séquelles d'ailleurs...


 
 Même deux ans après, ma frangine le supporte encore...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> faudrait inventer des bonnes clopes à fumer sans tabac! pas les trucs infames en pharmacie! mais plutôt au gout de narguilé quoi.
> bizarre que çà n'existe pas, çà marcherait super bien, fumer sans effet nocif



Pas possible, c'est à la combustion que les goudrons se forment. Alors, à moins de trouver le moyen de faire de la fumée sans feu 



Ordha a dit:


> C'est vrai que courir provoque, chez moi en tout cas, le même genre de détente cérébrale que ce que pouvait me procurer la cigarette. C'est juste que c'est moins pratique à caser dans une journée de travail  Mais sinon, rien de mieux que la course à pied!!



La course à pied provoque des "shoots" d'endomorphine.


L'effort physique en général, aussi. Mais le top, c'est la course.


----------



## Amok (6 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, mon beauf LeSqual. Il y a deux ans. Et ça a marché.





supermoquette a dit:


> Nous ne parlerons pas des séquelles d'ailleurs...



Il a remplacé les clopes par des cure-dents. J'ai encore le souvenir de cette vision atroce du bout de bois machouillé coincé à droite des lèvres, et servant de gouttière au filet de bile. Sans parler des bruits affreux de sucion lorsque la flaque devenait trop visible sur le TShirt.
Et puis, il a compensé le tabac par la chartreuse, alors son cas n'est vraiment pas un bon exemple.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> alors son cas n'est vraiment pas un bon exemple.


 
Hélas oui, je me suis fourvoyé avec mon exemple. Les photos, de plus, parlent d'elles-mêmes.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La course &#224; pied provoque des "shoots" d'endomorphine.



J'aime mieux l'exomorphine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime mieux l'exomorphine



Monsieur est un gourmet... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime mieux l'exomorphine


&#231;a marche aussi.


----------



## Romuald (6 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> 4ème jour d'arrêt aujourd'hui! je souffre toujours autant...
> je n'arrive plus à m'endormir et je me réveille toutes les heures!...
> la nicotine me faisait dormir alors...
> je ne trouve encore aucun plaisir à avoir arrêté!:mouais:



Courage! Le tabac est une drogue, et tout ça ce sont les effets du sevrage de nicotine. Dans mon cas, ça a duré une dizaine de jours. Après, paradoxalement, tu commences à avoir mal à la gorge. C'est plutôt bon signe (si, si  ), parce que ça veut dire que madame Nico a quasiment disparu, et son effet anesthésiant aussi.

Les plaisirs arrivent au bout d'un mois ou deux : récupération progressive du souffle, de l'odorat et du gout.  
Sans parler du bonheur d'avoir vaincu cette daube  

Le plus long, c'est le sevrage du geste. La clope avec le café, où celle qu'on allume en décrochant le téléphone...

Je le répète donc : COURAGE !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Le plus long, c'est le sevrage du geste. La clope avec le café, où *celle qu'on allume en décrochant le téléphone...*



Ah je pensais pas à celle là


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2007)

Vous z'avez déjà essayé les cigarettes en chocolat?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous z'avez déjà essayé les cigarettes en chocolat?



Les cigarettes noires au goût de chocolat (la fumée) oui : c'est dégueu !


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Vous z'avez déjà essayé les cigarettes en chocolat?


c'est pas interdit &#231;a ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pas interdit ça ?



Si! Justement, je suis en train de lire des articles à ce sujet. Je savais pas.


----------



## Php21 (6 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'aime mieux l'exomorphine




inconnu au bataillon =>  Assos Lexo + morph  ?    

Mais que font les modos ?  :love::love::love:


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est pas interdit ça ?


 
Me semble pas non. Enfin, si on parle des mêmes...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Php21 a dit:


> inconnu au bataillon =>  Assos Lexo + morph  ?
> 
> Mais que font les modos ?  :love::love::love:


C'&#233;tait la pause clope.


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Oui, mon beauf LeSqual. Il y a deux ans. Et ça a marché.



Hô la la les mecs... :love: 

Vous me faites repenser à mon enfance..... :bebe: (il y a 2 ans et 3 mois lorsque j'avais 26 ans) 

:love:  

A part ça... pour ceux et celle qui veulent essayer ma méthode... C'est efficace mais violent!  

On peut en parler par mp au cas ou... mais le risque: c'est l'empoisonnement (si un "petitgabarit" tente le coup...)  

Mille Byzoux! :love:


----------



## vg93179 (7 Janvier 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Me semble pas non. Enfin, si on parle des mêmes...



C'est même totalement autorisé à l'heure actuelle. 
Il y avait un débat il y a quelques semaines sur France Inter, je crois dans Service public, où les invités évoquaient toutes les techniques marketing que les fabricants de tabac ont pu mettre en oeuvre depuis la loi Evin... 
C'est vrai que, avec les connaissances que l'on a sur les effets de la clope, 
et qu'on travaille sur des cigarettes bonbons destinées à séduire un jeune public, ca doit pas être simple de se regarder dans la glace le matin...


----------



## divoli (7 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> C'est m&#234;me totalement autoris&#233; &#224; l'heure actuelle.
> Il y avait un d&#233;bat il y a quelques semaines sur France Inter, je crois dans Service public, o&#249; les invit&#233;s &#233;voquaient toutes les techniques marketing que les fabricants de tabac ont pu mettre en oeuvre depuis la loi Evin...
> C'est vrai que, avec les connaissances que l'on a sur les effets de la clope,
> et qu'on travaille sur des cigarettes bonbons destin&#233;es &#224; s&#233;duire un jeune public, ca doit pas &#234;tre simple de se regarder dans la glace le matin...



Tout d'abord ces "petites friandises" ne correspondent pas &#224; un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne nouveau; elles existaient d&#233;j&#224; au d&#233;but des ann&#233;es 90.

Ensuite, certains pays en interdisent la vente, comme l'Australie, le Canada, l'Angleterre, la Norv&#232;ge...

Pour ce qui est des pays de la Communaut&#233; Europ&#233;enne dans son ensemble, m&#234;me si la vente n'est pas formellement interdite, elle est proscrite par une recommandation du Conseil Europ&#233;en de 2002 et par une convention de l'OMS.
M&#234;me si les lobbies du tabac font pression et jouent d'un discours totalement hypocrite, il me para&#238;t vraisemblable que cette vente soit &#224; terme interdite dans tout les pays de l'UE.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

le nom du medoc est CHAMPIX , je suis allée voir la revue où j'avais lu cette nouvelle molécule miraculeuse


......on verra .....


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le nom du medoc est CHAMPIX



remplacer la clope par des champignons hallucinogènes, je ne sais pas si c'est très sérieux.


----------



## richard-deux (7 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t'il essayer la méthode, "je me dégoute de la clope en en fumant énormément en quelques heures" ?



C'est comme cela que j'ai arrêté du jour au lendemain.  
Une soirée bien arrosée et fumé 2 paquets de clopes: résultat, le lendemain, je ne pouvais plus en allumer une et cela dure depuis le mois de mars.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

M'en parle pas, 4 heures que je discute avec un balai


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> M'en parle pas, 4 heures que je discute avec un balai



balai brosse ou balai à poil trainant. dans le premier cas c'est inquiétant, dans le deuxième; c'est normal  

et il te répond quoi? l'a arrêté quand lui?


----------



## Modern__Thing (7 Janvier 2007)

Il fumait la moquette justement


----------



## da capo (7 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> M'en parle pas, 4 heures que je discute avec un balai



je ne voyais pas ta dulcinée si maigre


----------



## vg93179 (7 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tout d'abord ces "petites friandises" ne correspondent pas à un phénomène nouveau; elles existaient déjà au début des années 90.
> 
> Ensuite, certains pays en interdisent la vente, comme l'Australie, le Canada, l'Angleterre, la Norvège...
> 
> ...




Certes. 
En attendant, tout le monde peut aller s'en achter au tabac du coin/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

hier soir premier resto où j'ai demandé le coin non fumeur, çà m'a fait bizarre de demander çà:hein: 
j'avais une énorme envie de poisson cru et me suis empifrée comme 4, j'avais l'impression que j'me gavais pour pas voir et sentir les fumeurs pas très loin, suis devenue dingo au moment où j'avais plus rien à manger dans mon assiette, j'humais cette odeur si familière et inspirait tout ce que je pouvais j'étais déconnecté de mon chéri qui a bien compris que je faisais une crise terrible de manque j'arrivais même plus à entendre les trucs rigolos qu'il me disait histoire de me focaliser sur autre chose! 
bonjour la sortie! 
aujourd'hui c'est toujours aussi dur, j'ai un peu mieux dormi mais je rêve chaque nuit que je vais acheter des clopes:mouais: 

A propos des clopes au choco, fraise and co j'avais essayé et adoré:love: rien que d'en parler j'ai envie de courir au tabac du coin, sauf que c'est fermé! pffiou rien qu'à écrire le mot cigarette c'est l'horreur! 

> Romuald, j'savais pas que la nico avait un effet anesthésiant bin là j'ai l'impression que les aliments n'ont pas le même goût et surtout truc bizarre j'ai un écoulement dans la gorge maintenant! en fait, l'impression d'être malade, fatiguée, cassée alors qu'avant je pétais la forme, faut vraiment avoir un super mental d'acier pour tenir! j'en reviens pas du combat que j'm'inflige !

> Princess merci pour le médoc 
si quelqu'un est en train d'essayer, j'aimerai bien savoir ce qu'il ressent?


----------



## elKBron (7 Janvier 2007)

bon, ben comme je l ai dot pr&#233;cedemment, &#231;a fait maintenant un peu plus de 10 jours que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233;.
Les troubles de manque et de je me venge sur la bouffe sont en train de dispar&#238;tre, je dors mieux la nuit.
De m&#234;me, au d&#233;but, je me suis mis &#224; tousser, avoir mal &#224; la gorge, toujours l impression d'avoir un liquide ou un fluide qui suinte au fond de la gorge, me suis dit "saperlipopette, une angine, zutzutzut". Et en fait, c'est pass&#233; tout seul en quelques jours.
Enfikn, hier soir, premi&#232;re sortie dans un bar (De l'autre c&#244;t&#233; du pont, les macg&#233;ens lyonnais doivent conna&#238;tre, on y est all&#233;s il y a a peu pres un an )... petit bar sympa, plein de fum&#233;e... Bah, m&#234;me plus envie d'en griller une...
Et pareil : "tiens &#231;a a un gout bizarre ce plat" r&#233;ponse de ma ch&#232;re et tendre "ben, c'est le VRAI gout des aliments"... ah ben oui, chuis con...

Allez, courage, mais franchement, ce n'est pas ma premi&#232;re tentative... l&#224;, je crois que je tiens car je me dis que je n'arr&#234;te pas de fumer... je ne me mets pas la pression. Tout simplement, je me dis que pour l'instant je ne fume pas, que je reprendrai peut etre un jour. mais des qu une envie se presente, je me raisonne en me disant que c est con de refumer alors que j ai pu m en passer ces derniers temps, lol

samantha edith : et pis manger des fruits quand j ai envie de fumer, ca m'a bien aid&#233; aussi , et boire de l'eau, du th&#233;, mais pas de caf&#233; 
mais pour l instant le c&#244;t&#233; d&#233;plaisant c'est de pouvoir "enfin" sentir la pollution des villes... beurk... rien que pour ca, je crois que je pourrais replonger...


----------



## Romuald (7 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'savais pas que la nico avait un effet anesthésiant



Quand on dit que c'est une vrai saloperie : Ca te nique la gorge et les poumons tout en le cachant !  
Et ton état de deliquescence physique, c'est le manque. Le tabac est une drogue, hélas légale, et l'arrêter équivaut à une cure de desintoxication, avec tous les inconvénients immédiats, mais surtout, et c'est à ça qu'il faut penser, tous les avantages futurs. Monter mes cinq étages quatre à quatre et surtout pouvoir jouer au ballon avec le fiston de 4 ans malgré 50 balais et deux fois plus de kilos, ça n'a pas de prix   
Encore une fois, tous mes voeux de réussite


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

ah tiens c'est marrant cet &#233;coulement dans la gorge que nous avons,  j'aimerai bien comprendre d'o&#249; &#231;&#224; vient  
t'as raison elkbron, faut que je me dise, je fume pas pour l'instant mais je vais reprendre un jour, comme &#231;&#224; pas de pression et en plus le fait d'avoir parl&#233; de clopes au go&#251;t barbapapa, j'ai dit &#224; mon fils, waouh &#231;&#224; me donne envie de refumer:mouais: il m'a r&#233;pondu (16 ans)  bin fume! si tu te tiens &#224; 3 par jour j'vois pas o&#249; est le pb? y'en a marre de cet abbatage contre les fumeurs on vous fait passer pour des d&#233;biles profonds! au lyc&#233;e c'est non fumeur dans la cour depuis cette ann&#233;e! qu'est ce que &#231;&#224; peut leur foutre que certains fument dans la cour alors qu'ils sont au courant des m&#233;faits de la clope! 
c'est dingue, mon fils,non fumeur est hyper respectueux des fumeurs lui 

j'en ai profit&#233; pour lui demander, au fait quelle est la proportion de fumeurs au lyc&#233;e, il m'a dit environ 10&#37; comme quoi toutes les campagnes anti fumette &#231;&#224; sert:hein: parce qu'&#224; mon &#233;poque les 10% c'&#233;tait plut&#244;t ceux qui fumaient pas, &#231;&#224; faisait trop bien de cloper!!

merci &#224; toi Romuald


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> j'en ai profité pour lui demander, au fait quelle est la proportion de fumeurs au lycée, il m'a dit environ 10% comme quoi toutes les campagnes anti fumette çà sert:hein: parce qu'à mon époque les 10% c'était plutôt ceux qui fumaient pas, çà faisait trop bien de cloper!!
> 
> merci à toi Romuald



Oui c'est ce que j'allais dire en voyant pas mal de fumeurs raler ici contre l'abatage anti tabac.. Je me doute que c'est pas trés agréable de sortir plusieurs fois par jour de sa poche un carton ou il y a écrit "si tu me prends, tu seras impuissant", sans parler de toutes les pubs... 
Mais si ça peut empécher des gens de commencer, est ce que ça ne vaut pas le coup?


----------



## Ordha (7 Janvier 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> là, je crois que je tiens car je me dis que je n'arrête pas de fumer... je ne me mets pas la pression. Tout simplement, je me dis que pour l'instant je ne fume pas, que je reprendrai peut etre un jour.



Tiens, c'est vrai que quand j'y repense, je me tenais aussi ce genre de discours: j'arrête pendant quelques temps et puis je reprendrais quand je serais plus vieille, quand ça ne "risquera plus rien", etc. Et puis, près de sept ans après, et bien je n'ai plus du tout envie de reprendre. 

Vous avez raison: pas de pression!! Ca ne sert à rien. Et puis, il s'agit d'arrêter de fumer, pas de sauver le monde.   

Mais dans tous les cas, vous êtes courageux d'arrêter et je vous soutiens de tout coeur!!!


----------



## LeSqual (7 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> > Romuald, j'savais pas que la nico avait un effet anesthésiant bin là j'ai l'impression que les aliments n'ont pas le même goût et surtout truc bizarre j'ai un écoulement dans la gorge maintenant! en fait, l'impression d'être malade, fatiguée, cassée alors qu'avant je pétais la forme, faut vraiment avoir un super mental d'acier pour tenir! j'en reviens pas du combat que j'm'inflige !




En ce qui me concerne... les 2 mois après avoir arrêté de fumer sont ceux où je suis tomber le plus malade :mouais:  

Après reflexions je me dis que ça doit être le corps qui, habitué à se défendre contre les poisons de la clope, se relâche et soupir de ne plus subir cet assault quotidien. Du coup, se mettant au repos, il ramasses toute les saloperie sans se défendre....

Si ya un infirmier dans la salle (Paul?!?) il pourra peutêtre nous aider...  

Mille byzoux à toutes et tous! :love:


----------



## N°6 (7 Janvier 2007)

Bah ouais, des bronches bien goudronnées, ça décourage plus d'un microbe !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Janvier 2007)

J'ai lu plusieurs fois la phrase "juste" : "pas de pression !!!!!!!"
Inutile de vous pr&#233;parer &#224; arr&#234;ter de fumer comme un gars qui pr&#233;pare l'Iron Man !
Si vos exigences sont trop importantes ou trop imm&#233;diates, vous courez &#224; la cata !
Perso, je fume en moyenne un bon paquet par jour (tout en &#233;tant respectueux des non-fumeurs ... je m'empresse de l'ajouter !)
Mais, je ne fume jamais dans les restos, ni dans des lieux confin&#233;s o&#249; je cotoie des non-fumeurs ...
Je suis tout-&#224;-fait conscient des dangers que me fait courir le tabac, mais mon "gros probl&#232;me" est que je n'ai aucun des sympt&#244;mes rapport&#233;s par les fumeurs du genre toux le matin, essoufflements divers etc... ... qui me donneraient &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir ...
De plus, mon dernier check up est parfait !
Au contraire, &#224; 57 ans je fais encore un peu de sport et &#224; part la clope, j'ai la pr&#233;tention de mener une vie saine et normale...
Travaillant dans des entreprises qui sont "non-fumeurs", je m'aper&#231;ois avec &#233;tonnement que j'arrive &#224; tenir facilement 4 ou 5 heures sans en allumer une et m&#234;me sans penser &#224; aller faire une petite pause... de m&#234;me, en sortant du taf, je ne me pr&#233;cipite pas pour en griller une &#224; tout prix !
Bon OK, le soir c'est autre chose ...
Il est vraisemblable qu'un jour ou l'autre, j'aurai des probl&#232;mes plus ou moins graves dus &#224; cette tabagie ... je le sais et je n'essaie pas de me trouver mille excuses pour ne pas arr&#234;ter...
Je me dis simplement que le temps d'arr&#234;ter viendra ... en croisant les doigts pour que ce ne soit pas trop tard !

ps : je suis tout-&#224;-fait pour l'interdiction de fumer instaur&#233;e en Belgique &#224; partir du 1er janvier en ce qui concerne les restos ... quand je vais au resto, c'est pour "bien manger" ... si j'ai envie d'une clope, ben je vais dehors !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'ai lu plusieurs fois la phrase "juste" : "pas de pression !!!!!!!"
> Inutile de vous pr&#233;parer &#224; arr&#234;ter de fumer
> 
> ...
> ...



Zebig, je t'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit que tes cigarettes d'eucalyptus, c'est pas comme du tabac :hein: 


  


EDIT : Sinon, ce fil a un grand m&#233;rite : LeSqual est revenu :love:


----------



## maxpower (11 Janvier 2007)

Une question que je me suis toujours posée, pourquoi fumer et surtout qu'est ce qui vous a donné envie de commencer?


Sinon bonne chance a ceux qui essayent d'arreter la cigarette.

Moi j'ai mon oncle qui fumait facile 2 paquets de gauloise par jour, qui a réussit a arreter mais de manière forcé ( cassage de jambe + une femme pas coopérente pour acheter les paquets, résultat il a arreté depuis plus d'un an :rateau:, c'est salop a la base de faire ça, mais vu l'état de ces poumons a mon avis, ça valait bien ça )


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2007)

Ben perso j'aime le gout, et l'effet :love:

Tu peux te renseigner sur ce que pense les tribus d'amazonie  sur les effets du tabac pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

moi aussi le goût et l'effet ..
surtout après orgie de bouffe, d'alcool et de kawa! çà parait dingue pour celui qui n'a jamais fumé, il peut pas comprendre. Et pour le début il y a qq années, j'en ai parlé plus haut, à l'époque çà faisait bien de fumer, piège à la con quoi 

sinon, aujourd'hui après 1 semaine d'abstinence, je viens de refumer 2 clopes à la fraise:rose: 
pas ma faute, le stress d'un 2ème entretien pro à venir où je me prépare pour le sprint final que je compte bien remporter sans essouflement
c'est débile, je sais:rose:


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'aimais -et il me manque encore - la sensation de remplissage quand tu inhale la fumée. (qui peut paraitre assez proche de l'étouffement chez le non fumeur... )

Et puis surtout la sensation d'apaisement dû au comblement du manque (une sensation qui peut etre proche de celle ressentie immédiatement après l'orgasme, en moins puissante) 

Et toutes les petites choses rituelles   : 
- le matin au petit dej (hummmm ma préférée)
- avec le café après le repas
- avec les potes à la pause
- avec un verre...


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je viens de refumer 2 clopes à la fraise:rose:
> c'est débile, je sais:rose:



Ben c'est du joli tout ça...    :hein: 

T'aurais mieux fais de te faire une bonne pipe (à eau)...

Quitte à avoir de la nicottine dans le sang et du goudron dans les poumons, la pipe à eau relaxe plus (de par ça façon de la conso(u)mer) et au moins ne redonne pas l'habitude du geste au cerveau....  

Et comme dirait notre cher SM (que je salue au passage)... dans la pipe à eau on peu mettre ce qu'on veut selon l'humeur du moment....   

Courage et ne rechute pas maintenant! le plus dur est fait!

Mille byzoux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

connaissait pas la pipe à eau, c'est comme le narguilé  
çà marche comment et çà s'achète où? parce que si c'est simple d'utilisation, je suis preneuse de tous substituts


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2007)

C'est pareil, mais c'est un terme de jeune drogu&#233;


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> connaissait pas la pipe à eau, c'est comme le narguilé
> çà marche comment et çà s'achète où? parce que si c'est simple d'utilisation, je suis preneuse de tous substituts



Fais attention à ne pas remplacer une addiction par une autre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

ah oui c'est un peu encombrant à trimballer alors 
sans compter que chez soi, le temps d'allumer le bazar et pffiou plus envie!:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Une question que je me suis toujours posée, pourquoi fumer et surtout qu'est ce qui vous a donné envie de commencer?



Âge bête : pour faire comme les autres ... les grands.
Et aussi parce que je viens d'une famille de fumeurs donc j'étais habituée à l'odeur et n'étais pas trop dérangée par la fumée.
Je me souviens qu'à 11 ans, ma mère m'a dit texto : "Si tu veux esssayer de fumer : les cigarettes sont là" et le fait que ma mère me dise ça, ça m'a coupé l'envie et c'est justemement pour ça qu'elle me l'a dit à cet âge (n'allez pas croire que ma mère m'est poussée à fumer volontairement ! C'était sa manière de m'apprendre les choses et une façon de les contrôler parce qu'elle savait que j'irais les faire dans son dos - et en effet c'est à 11 ans que j'ai essayé ... petit village où tout se sait ). 

Et c'est trop con car à 17 ans, je me suis réellement mise à fumer ... en cachette ... durant un voyage à Londres.


----------



## LeSqual (11 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> connaissait pas la pipe à eau, c'est comme le narguilé
> çà marche comment et çà s'achète où? parce que si c'est simple d'utilisation, je suis preneuse de tous substituts



Exact... C'est exact!  

Mais attention!!! Ce n'est pas un réel substitut!

Je partage juste mes expériences et mes solutions avec la clope.  

L'entier de mon histoire doit exister bien plus haut dans ce fil... mais en résumé:

J'ai fumé 10 ans (de 1-3 clopes par jour la première année / 10-20 les 5 années suivantes / puis crescendo jusqu'à plus de 70 clopes si je sortait en boite après les cours....)

J'ai arrêté par le dégout. C'est ce qui m'a permis d'être dégouté assez longtemps pour ôter tout besoins physique (donc 3-5 jours)

Ensuite c'est devenu un besoin psychologique.... et là... comme l'a dit Amok... je me suis mis à sucer des cure-dent (des milliers) que j'avais bien rangé dans mon dernier paquet de clopes vide.

J'ai presque rechuter en me mettant au cigare.... (pas bien)   

Puis après plusieurs mois d'abstinence complète (de la clope et pas de la bière  ) j'ai eut envie de me faire un narguilé... 

Du fait que la façon de fumer ne resemble pas vraiment à la clope... j'ai l'impression que mon cerveau n'a pas tout compris et depuis... je me fume 1-2 narguilé par mois sans avoir envie de clope (ni plus de narguilé)....

Voilà... mais ce n'est pas un moyen de substitution... ça permet d'oublier le reflexe de la clope... mais c'est encore plus nocif... 

Mille Byzoux :love:


----------



## Max London (11 Janvier 2007)

H&#233; oui, le narguil&#233; ne reste qu'un moyen de substitution.  Il reste quand m&#234;me une grande m&#233;connaissance de ses d&#233;gats sur le syst&#232;me respiratoir, comme il n'y a pas de march&#233; "officiel", c'est la plupart du temps les vendeurs eux m&#234;me qui mentent sur sa toxicit&#233;.  Un narguil&#233; d'une heure, si je me souviens bien des chiffres, correspond &#224; entre 20 et 30 cigarettes.  Les vendeurs utilisent souvent l'argument du "c'est filtr&#233; par l'eau" pour justifier les soit-disant faibles d&#233;gats.
C'est comme, pour ceux qui connaissent, les "Bidis" (une sorte de petite cigarette indienne, roul&#233;e dans une feuille d'eucalyptus).  On les dit souvent non toxique, parce que c'est roul&#233; dans l'eucalyptus, c'est naturel, bla bla bla.
Ne pas croire &#231;a!  Ne poss&#233;dant pas de filtres, ils sont bien plus toxiques que la cigarette!

Enfin, je ne crache jamais sur un bon narguil&#233;, apr&#232;s avoir f&#234;t&#233; aujourd'hui mes 18 semaines sans cigarettes


----------



## maxpower (11 Janvier 2007)

Moi ça m'arrive de fumer en soirée, mais c'est plus pour etre dans le trip, mais je trouve ça toujours aussi degueulasse, je comprends toujours pas le plaisir a avoir un gout de cheminée dans la bouche :love:, ça coute cher, tu pue de la gueule, ça fait chier tout le monde, ça détruit les poumons , a part ça c'est super, loool.

Pour arreter de fumer j'ai remarqué par les connaissances , que c'est souvent du fait d' un élément déclencheur, exemple un proche qui est mort d'un cancer, une copine qui veut plus de clope, problème d'argent,  c'est assez rare qu'une personne arrete de fumer pour "juste" arreter de fumer, moi mon père c'est parce que je suis né par exemple etc


----------



## Romuald (11 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ah oui c'est un peu encombrant à trimballer alors
> sans compter que chez soi, le temps d'allumer le bazar et pffiou plus envie!:mouais:


Deux bonnes raisons de s'y mettre alors. Si tu ne peux t'en servir que chez toi, et que la (chez toi, donc) l'envie te passe, ça ne sera pas toxique  

Allez, courage, tiens bon


----------



## richard-deux (12 Janvier 2007)

maxpower a dit:


> Moi ça m'arrive de fumer en soirée, mais c'est plus pour etre dans le trip, mais je trouve ça toujours aussi degueulasse,...



J'ai arrêté en mars et il m'arrive de fumer en soirée.
Je peux te dire que j'adore le goût dégueulasse de la clope.  

Je me rends compte qu'il est vachement facile de se remettre à fumer alors qu'il est super difficile d'arrêter.  

En revanche, lorsque je rentre chez moi, l'odeur de cigarettes dans les vêtements me répugne. :rateau: 

Hors sujet mais maxpower, c'est Homer Simpson dans un épisode où il décide de changer de nom.
Serais-tu ce MaxPower ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2007)

Ah il est l'heure de celle autoris&#233;e &#224; midi, mmmmmhmhhhhhhhh


----------



## béné (15 Janvier 2007)

Moi cela maintenant 7 mois que j'ai arrété et...pffff 5 kgs dans la vue....mais bon je me dis que mon petit corps perdra ces 5 kgs...
Par contre, je mange, je bois, je....rrrrhhoOOOOO bein quoi? c'est les plaisirs de la vie, nan?!!!:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

béné a dit:


> Moi cela maintenant 7 mois que j'ai arrété et...pffff 5 kgs dans la vue....mais bon je me dis que mon petit corps perdra ces 5 kgs...
> Par contre, je mange, je bois, je....rrrrhhoOOOOO bein quoi? c'est les plaisirs de la vie, nan?!!!:rateau:




Mange et bois moins, et ....rrrrhhoOOOOO bein quoi? un peu plus, et tu les perdra, tes Kg, c'est toujours de l'exercice, hein !


----------



## béné (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mange et bois moins, et ....rrrrhhoOOOOO bein quoi? un peu plus, et tu les perdra, tes Kg, c'est toujours de l'exercice, hein !



OOOuiiii c'est bein vrai ça....
Mais j'aime trop les fins mets et les bons vins pour arréter...d'ou l'interet du kit nike + ipod...." 1O minutes écoulées....plus que 20 minutes avant le tournedos rossini"....:love:


----------



## Grug (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mange et bois moins, et ....rrrrhhoOOOOO bein quoi? un peu plus, et tu les perdra, tes Kg, c'est toujours de l'exercice, hein !


Ah ? moi j'aurais conseill&#233; du sexe plut&#244;t.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

béné a dit:


> d'ou l'interet du kit nike + ipod....





Grug a dit:


> Ah ? moi j'aurais conseillé du sexe plutôt.



Le kit "nique", en somme :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Janvier 2007)

et marne


----------



## béné (18 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> et marne




ou loire..faut voir...


----------



## divoli (18 Janvier 2007)

Béné ! A la pesée !


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'ai arr&#233;ter de fumer depuis que je suis n&#233;!


----------



## Aurélie85 (20 Janvier 2007)

Je veux juste souhaiter bonne chance à celles et ceux qui arrêtent de fumer!


----------



## béné (20 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Béné ! A la pesée !




rrrhooo Goujat!:love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

que cela peut me gonfler :mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

au travail j'ai reçu une note d'information " a partir de 1er fevrier plus de clopes ect ect ...."

partout où je vais je ne vois que cela , allumera ma clope me donne un sens de "hors la loi" où j'en ai presque honte  mais......est que cest pour pure contradiction que a chaque fois que je vois une interdiction j'ai envie de clope ?:afraid: :afraid: 

pourtant quand je roule et que je vois un panneau de sens interdit cela ne me viens meme pas a l'esprit de vouloir le braver .....alors ?  


je vais forcement arreter la clope un de ces jours, sous contrainte plutot que sous ma propre volontée et apres , une fois le tabac éradiqué , qu'es que il faudra encore eliminer ? 




le tabac est tabou mais je doute que tulmonde en viendra au bout :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ...une fois le tabac éradiqué , qu'es que il faudra encore eliminer ?



Comme Béné; les kilos en trop ! 

OK, je sors :rose: ----->


----------



## Ordha (21 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> mais......est que cest pour pure contradiction que a chaque fois que je vois une interdiction j'ai envie de clope ?:afraid: :afraid:



Non, c'est plutôt du genre pavlovien comme réaction.  Cela dit, ce genre de réaction aux images se combat assez bien et assez rappidement avec quelques exercices de PNL... Mais encore faut-il avoir envie d'arrêter la clope. encore une fois, harceler les gens pour qu'ils abandonnent le tabac me paraît une méthode plus que douteuse...


----------



## GroDan (21 Janvier 2007)

cette façon dont les gouvernements s'engouffrent dans nos vies privées...plus de tabac, fumer tue, mais rouler en 4x4 ne fait...rien. Dépasser la vitesse autorisée de 1 km/h entraine une sanction, mais provoqué des embouteillages sur le périphérique n'est absolument pas nocif pour la santé. Perquisition chez des agriculteurs bio qui produit ses produits phytosanitaire naturel (purin d'ortie)->amende, mais Monsento qui fait pousser des ogm sans autorisation n'est pas inquiété...si des arracheurs passent par là, hop, on leur envoie un troupeau de crs !!!
Bientôt le port du casque sur les vélos sera obligatoire, ce qui va disuader pleins de personnes àgés à se déplacer à 2 roues, mais l'on pourra tjs avoir un engin de 3,5 tonnes ,genre VW touareg, pour déplacer ses 80 kgs de viande ! Le paradoxe est à la mode, l'absurde est partout, mais personne ne réagit, pas étonnant que nous ayons des politiques qui en profitent pour faire n'imp.
Hier soir, je suis aller dans une sorte de cabaret théatre, pdt le pestacle on ne fume pas, mais aprés on peu ! la tauliére, nous à dit : "ici, vous étes chez moi, je paie des charges, des impôts, vous étes dans un lieu de détente, donc il n'y aucune raison que des gens viennent vous dire si oui ou non vous pouvez fumer. Plus on me dira de ne pas fumer, plus j'irai vite sur la route !"
CQFD !


----------



## JPTK (21 Janvier 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Hier soir, je suis aller dans une sorte de cabaret théatre, pdt le pestacle on ne fume pas, mais aprés on peu ! la tauliére, nous à dit : "ici, vous étes chez moi, je paie des charges, des impôts, vous étes dans un lieu de détente, donc il n'y aucune raison que des gens viennent vous dire si oui ou non vous pouvez fumer. Plus on me dira de ne pas fumer, plus j'irai vite sur la route !"
> CQFD !




Moi d'ailleurs on m'a formellement recommandé de plus battre ma femme, du coup je la tape encore un peu plus car j'ai la haine :rateau:


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est d&#233;cid&#233;, j'arr&#234;te de me ronger les doigts. 


On s'en fout ok, mais je vous jure que c'est vachement dur et que faut &#234;tre motiv&#233;... Surtout que hier, j'ai fum&#233; une cigarette (pour compenser, s&#251;rement), presque en entier... Voyez l'effet...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2007)

Un  peu de nicotine sur le vernis et le tour est jou&#233;.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un  peu de nicotine sur le vernis et le tour est joué.



ah ben non, justement pas... c'est pas le but que je recommence à fumer hein. Même si ça te fait plaisir et que tu fais "mmmmmhhhhh"...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (22 Janvier 2007)

ça m'a pas fait cet effet lorsque j'ai arrêté de fumer


----------



## jojofk (11 Février 2007)

l'article int&#233;ressant (?) d'un pote 

Loi anti-tabac : Du souci de soi au refus de la fragilit&#233;.

 

j. (fumeur futur paria)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

long mais interessant 



......je fume et meme pas mal :rose: 
et voil&#224; je insere  un :rose: parce que fumer c'est devenu un mal , un paria !!!:mouais: 

aux dires des ex-fumeurs la cigarette est souvent remplac&#233;e par la sucrerie 
et qui dit sucre dit surpoids voir obesit&#233; : 
quand tulmonde aura remplac&#233;e la clope par la sucrerie ,  l'etat interdira aussi cela? 

mais alors , a part le rares timbres postal (viva les mails ) , les quelques revues et les jeux du loto & company que restera au buraliste a vendre pour gagner sa vie ? :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


et puis , pele mele pourquoi ne pas interdire aussi  les voiture qui nous enfument avec leur pot qui , en plus , 
sont a l' hauteur parfaite des poussettes de nos tetes blondes ? 
et pourquoi pas les usines chimiques, les decheteries , les crematoires  ?

et l'alcool alors? et les antidrepresseur , les somnifere , et les , et les ,et les.....
la liste est bien longue, tres tres longue si on veut tout y mettre      


sur mon travail avant j'allais fumer dehors (en et&#233; comme en hiver ) si je n'avais pas trop le temp , si j'avais plus de temp j'allais a la cafet pour l'accompagner avec un caf&#233; et la compagnie des quelques habitu&#233;s des lieux .......
maintenant je ne fume que dehors et la cafet est devenue  bien deserte et que meme le samedi je n'ai plus a faire la 1/2 heure de file d'attente  ....
ils ne comptent pas mettre ces cabines bunker pour pestifer&#233;s et de toute fa&#231;on je ne compte pas y mettre les pieds la dedans


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (11 Février 2007)

jojofk a dit:


> l'article intéressant (?) d'un pote
> 
> Loi anti-tabac : Du souci de soi au refus de la fragilité.
> 
> ...



Merci du lien. 

D'une redoutable pertinence 

Vraiment très content d'entendre une parole de raison


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

en même temps, quand on voit comment ils sont barrés au Japon, on a le droit de s'inquieter pour nos petites libertés :ekk: sacrifiées sur l'autel de notre bien être, qui est tout de même subjectif


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Février 2007)

Vivez plus vieux, en bonne santé.
Produisez, consommez et faites vous chier plus longtemps...
On vous aime!


----------



## meskh (11 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vivez plus vieux, en bonne santé.
> Produisez, consommez et faites vous chier plus longtemps...
> On vous aime!



avec Champix Champix


----------



## NED (12 Février 2007)

Ce week-end j'étais a une soirée.
Le lieu a été transformé en lieu non fumeurs.
En tant que non fumeur j'ai grave apprécié de passer une soirée sans m'étouffer toutes les 5 minutes dans les nuages de malbo et de rentrer chez moi sans puer des cheveux avec des fringues qui daubent pas le tabac....


----------



## Grug (12 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


>


 &#231;a marche p&#244; quand je clique sur "Quit"
 :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> &#231;a marche p&#244; quand je clique sur "Quit"
> :rateau:



essaye "pomme" + Q ...


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2007)

Il y en a qui ne s'arrêteront jamais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8569/coffin8al.gif


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il y en a qui ne s'arrêteront jamais...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'en veux .... ?


----------



## meskh (12 Février 2007)

j'arrête
tu arrêtes
il arrête


----------



## Nexka (13 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ce week-end j'étais a une soirée.
> Le lieu a été transformé en lieu non fumeurs.
> En tant que non fumeur j'ai grave apprécié de passer une soirée sans m'étouffer toutes les 5 minutes dans les nuages de malbo et de rentrer chez moi sans puer des cheveux avec des fringues qui daubent pas le tabac....



Dimanche je suis allée voir le match de rugby dans un Pub Irlandais. :love: 
Au Canada il est interdit de fumer dans tout les lieux public, même les bars.
Je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte tout de suite... Mais tout à coup j'ai eu envie de manger, alors que je mange jamais dans les bars normalement à cause de la fumée :hein: 
C'est vrai que c'est agréable  :love:


----------



## Craquounette (14 Février 2007)

Depuis qques jours... J'en refumerais bien une ou deux... Juste pour le plaisir... Juste pour cette sensation... Enfin.. Juste parce que j'en ai envie


----------



## Ordha (14 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Dimanche je suis allée voir le match de rugby dans un Pub Irlandais. :love:
> Au Canada il est interdit de fumer dans tout les lieux public, même les bars.
> Je ne m'en suis pas rendu compte tout de suite... Mais tout à coup j'ai eu envie de manger, alors que je mange jamais dans les bars normalement à cause de la fumée :hein:
> C'est vrai que c'est agréable  :love:



Je suis même persuadée que les bars français vont récupérer une clientèle qui n'y allait plus à cause de la fumée. C'est un peu dur de bon matin, la fumée des autres, même pour une ancienne (grosse) fumeuse. Par contre, aller prendre un p'tit crème par un matin ensoleillé avec son chéri dans le café du coin, c'est vraiment très sympa!! Idem pour le petit plat du jour...


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

jojofk a dit:


> l'article intéressant (?) d'un pote
> 
> Loi anti-tabac : Du souci de soi au refus de la fragilité.
> 
> ...




_(...)certaines assemblées fédérales aux Etats-Unis (ont) décidé dinterdire de fumer chez soi vingt-quatre heures avant larrivée dun individu extérieur au foyer.

:mouais: 


_


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> _(...)certaines assemblées fédérales aux Etats-Unis (ont) décidé dinterdire de fumer chez soi vingt-quatre heures avant larrivée dun individu extérieur au foyer._
> 
> _:mouais: _


 

Mouhahahahaha, ben il pourra toujours aller se faire mettre pour revenir chez moi celui qui m'impose ca


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4169081 a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha, ben il pourra toujours aller se faire mettre pour revenir chez moi celui qui m'impose ca



Et par un ours priapique et très libidineux, si possible... :love:


----------



## Amok (14 Février 2007)

Dans le même esprit, nous pouvons aussi envisager d'interdire tout calin 12 heures avant la venue dans son domicile d'un célibataire.
La vision, même furtive par une porte entrebâillée, de draps  suggestivement froissés  pourrait lui causer un trouble mental fatal.


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le même esprit, nous pouvons aussi envisager d'interdire tout calin 12 heures avant la venue dans son domicile d'un célibataire.
> La vision, même furtive par une porte entrebâillée, de draps suggestivement froissés pourrait lui causer un trouble mental fatal.


 
Faut il étendre ce temps de précaution a 1 semaine dans le cas ou Mackie serait l'invité ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

Non. Juste ne pas inviter Mackie. De toutes fa&#231;ons, il n'aime pas les p&#226;tes


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4169124 a dit:
			
		

> Non. Juste ne pas inviter Mackie. De toutes façons, il n'aime pas les pâtes


 
Vui, testé en laboratoire, après 8 litres de bière, un litre de rouge, 3 ballon de blanc et 200gr de pâtes, Mackie est formel :

Les pâtes ca rend malade


----------



## NED (14 Février 2007)

Le sujet du Fil : c'est *décédé*, j'arretes du fumer....:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> avec Champix Champix



il est en vente depuis hier......pas moyen d'en connaitre le prix mais il parait
que la secu va rembourser une partie du coût

a suivre


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

NED a dit:


> Le sujet du Fil : c'est *d&#233;c&#233;d&#233;*, j'arretes du fumer....:hosto:



Ah nan, *c'est mort* l&#224;, j'y crois pas une seconde, *des CD* pour arr&#234;ter de fumer


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2007)

Rappelez-moi de vous cracher mes métastases à la gueule, un jour...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rappelez-moi de vous cracher mes métastases à la gueule, un jour...



et si c'est un cancer du colon ??


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2007)

pour le prix voic ici:http://www.lexpress.fr/info/quotidien/actu.asp?id=8995


----------



## joubichou (14 Février 2007)

gros problème ,le Champix est pas compatible avec le Pèrniflard


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et si c'est un cancer du colon ??



Ça c'est de famille ... :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Février 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> gros problème ,le Champix est pas compatible avec le Pèrniflard



même en suppo ? :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (14 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> même en suppo ? :rateau:



C'est fortement déconseillé avec un cancer du colon


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rappelez-moi de vous cracher mes m&#233;tastases &#224; la gueule, un jour...





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et si c'est un cancer du colon ??




 Un cancer du colon ?  :affraid: :affraid: Mais comment il fume, Patoch ? :hosto:


----------



## NED (15 Février 2007)

Moi le seul truc que j'aime dans le tabac....c'est la carotte !


----------



## Apca (15 Février 2007)

Moi je fume pas !  :king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Moi je fume pas !  :king:



C'est bien, &#231;a... Tu vivras assez vieux pour voir tout s'&#233;crouler... Tiens ; il me reste un bon point, je te l'offre de bon coeur...


----------



## macelene (16 Février 2007)

MAdame Pipi a des ennuis...  :rateau:


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

la meilleure, la plus bonne, c'est celle qu'on s'allume le matin.... encore la tête dans le cul.... elle vous tourne la tête comme aucune autre :love: ahhhh....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2007)

meskh a dit:


> la meilleure, la plus bonne, c'est celle qu'on s'allume le matin.... encore la tête dans le cul.... elle vous tourne la tête comme aucune autre :love: ahhhh....



Te fatigues pas, va... C'est comme si tu lisais le Gault et Millau à des Éthiopiens...


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Te fatigues pas, va... C'est comme si tu lisais le Gault et Millau à des Éthiopiens...


 
quelle bande de ..... :sleep:


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2007)

C'est décidé, il a arrêté de fumer.


----------



## Apca (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est décidé, il a arrêté de fumer.



:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## meskh (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est décidé, il a arrêté de fumer.


 
c'est à cause d'eux que le prix du tabac augmente


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

Ouais non, j'essaie de reprendre mais j'arrive pas. Des conseils?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

Oss 117 ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (21 Février 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oss 117 ?



Attends, je compose le num...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2007)

c'est decid&#233; on arrete de fumer  


bioman a vu le doc vendredi il a ses medoc et il a commenc&#233; dimanche

moi je suis all&#233;e chez mon doc 2 fois ce matin mais trop de monde , 
plus possible d'attendre , le boulot m'attendais

j'y retourne vendredi si j'ai le courage d'y aller apres le passage du dentiste:rateau: :rateau: 

pour qui veux savoir :
la boite de champix initiation de traitement (2 semaines) coute 57 euros.....
la boite pour le suivi apres ce 2 semaines je ne sais pas, la pharmacie c'est tromp&#233; , 
elle lui a donn&#233;e 3 boite de initiation au lieu d'1 et 2 de suivi :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ouais non, j'essaie de reprendre mais j'arrive pas. Des conseils?


&#231;a peut faire mal au d&#233;but, mais &#231;a d&#233;tends bien


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Ouais non, j'essaie de reprendre mais j'arrive pas. Des conseils?


j'ai acheté un beau paquet pour toi


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2007)

Quand tu recommences après un certain temps, voir même un temps certain, de sevrage la première bouffée t'arrache la gorge, te fait tourner la tête, à la limite tu trouves même ça dégueulasse et tu te demandes bien comment tu as pu fumer pendant 15 ans...

Mais gentiment, le plaisir revient... doucement... subrepticement...

Et au bout de qques  minutes, tu te demandes bien pourquoi tu as arrêté pendant 2 ans :mouais:


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand tu recommences apr&#232;s un certain temps, voir m&#234;me un temps certain, de sevrage la premi&#232;re bouff&#233;e t'arrache la gorge, te fait tourner la t&#234;te, &#224; la limite tu trouves m&#234;me &#231;a d&#233;gueulasse et tu te demandes bien comment tu as pu fumer pendant 15 ans...
> 
> Mais gentiment, le plaisir revient... doucement... subrepticement...
> 
> Et au bout de qques  minutes, tu te demandes bien pourquoi tu as arr&#234;t&#233; pendant 2 ans :mouais:



Je crois que j'ai la chance de m'&#234;tre jamais habitu&#233;e au gout de la cigarette, m&#234;me quand je fumais un peu &#233;tant  plus jeune. Ouf. &#231;a m'arrache la gorge oui, et la t&#234;te aussi, mais l'envie d'une clope revient toujours... Mais passe d&#232;s la premi&#232;re bouff&#233;e!


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Quand tu recommences après un certain temps, voir même un temps certain, de sevrage la première bouffée t'arrache la gorge, te fait tourner la tête, à la limite tu trouves même ça dégueulasse et tu te demandes bien comment tu as pu fumer pendant 15 ans...
> 
> Mais gentiment, le plaisir revient... doucement... subrepticement...
> 
> Et au bout de qques  minutes, tu te demandes bien pourquoi tu as arrêté pendant 2 ans :mouais:



Cela sent le vécu.


----------



## guytantakul (22 Février 2007)

C'est l'inverse pour la seringue. 
Tu te garottes le bras avec les genoux (c'est comme le vélo, ça ne s'oublie pas), tu plantes pour chercher l'égout et bingo ! Tu trouves tout très facile (moins de thromboses, de veines sclérosées. Que du bonheur !)

(je déconne, hein... moi je ne fume pas  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Février 2007)

"Depuis le 23 décembre 2000, tous les paquets de cigarettes des principales marques canadiennes (= part de marché de 2 % et plus) doivent porter lune des 16 nouvelles mises en gardes réglementaires"

http://www.nsra-adnf.ca/cmsf/index.cfm?group_id=1211

Ce paquet-ci est celui qui est le moins populaire chez les jeunes:






Au Québec, depuis l'an passé, avec la loi anti-fumée imposée dans tous les endroits publiques (tous!), et par -20 degrés Celsius - comme ce matin - les "pôvres" qui fument dehors font vraiment pitié. Pire: quand c'est un édifice gouvernemental, hospitalier ou scolaire, il faut fumer à plusieurs mètres de distance du lieu.

Reste la rue... :mouais: 

Bon courage à tous ceux qui tentent d'arrêter.


----------



## Chang (22 Février 2007)

> la première bouffée [...] te fait tourner la tête



Meme etant fumeur depuis 7 ans ca me le fait regulierement, puisque je fume rarement le matin et en general juste apres le diner.

Et j'enchaine direct sur le sujet pour dire que, comme une biere le soir devant le film ou des fois a la debauche, ou un ou deux verres de vin pendant le diner, et bien fumer de temps en temps, faut pas deconner, merde, on est pas des betes, c'est pas si terrible que ca.

Ceci dit faites vous plaisir si vous voulez arreter


----------



## Craquounette (22 Février 2007)

RichardTwooo a dit:
			
		

> Cela sent le vécu.



Tu crois ?   



Chang a dit:


> blablalba.... et bien fumer de temps en temps, faut pas deconner, merde, on est pas des betes, c'est pas si terrible que ca ....blablabla.....



OOooohh  oui! je crois que c'est l'option que je vais prendre


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Février 2007)

Jour j-2... je regardes de temps en temps la boite de patchs, là sur l'étagère...

J'ai presque doublé ma consommation cette semaine... la dernière semaine... oui cette fois, la 723ém fois... cette fois c'est définitif...  

Encore 2 jours... 2 paquets...


----------



## NED (23 Février 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Jour j-2... je regardes de temps en temps la boite de patchs, là sur l'étagère...
> 
> J'ai presque doublé ma consommation cette semaine... la dernière semaine... oui cette fois, la 723ém fois... cette fois c'est définitif...
> 
> Encore 2 jours... 2 paquets...



Allez courage concombre !!!
Attaques le 3ème paquet.... :hosto:
:affraid:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2007)

Moi depuis que j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; je les trouve meilleures les clopes que je fume. J'appr&#233;cie plus


----------



## anntraxh (23 Février 2007)

Vas -y le ccm, moi ça fait presqu'un an que je tiens sans clope !  
les patchs m'ont vraiment aidé,  je les utilisés 3 semaines

Et si je regrette encore (très très  rarement) l'une ou l'autre clope, je ne regrette certes pas les 40 autres que je me tapais par jour depuis plus de 30 ans, je me sens libérée de cette came légale et addictive qu'est le tabac.
Je sais aussi qu'il suffirait d'une seule cigarette pour que demain je retombe dans la tabagie. 
Je fais donc gaffe

Mais sérieusement, je suis très fière et très heureuse d'avoir pu m'affranchir de cette m**** !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2007)

J'avais arrêté avec des patchs il y a environ 2 ans, avec une "facilité" qui m'avait étonné... j'ai tenu un peu plus de 18 mois sans gros manque hormis en effet,  celle qui fait tant envie les soirs de fête... et une fois de plus c'est celle là qui m'a fait recommencer...   

Allez je confirme et j'en remets une petite couche, comme anntraxh le dit si bien : _il suffit d'une seule cigarette pour retomber dans la tabagie_...

Bon, sur ce, plus que 28 cigarettes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2007)

Bonne chance, mon Vinc'


----------



## Max London (27 Février 2007)

Moi la je suis dans le doute...
Je me dis que je vais peut être fumer un peu pendant les grandes vacances (hé oui ces étudiants sont tous fous).  Mais je reste confronté à certains arguments que je vous donne:

Les arguments "pour"
-Fumer une bonne petite clope c'est toujours bien sympa
-Je ne suis plus un fumeur a proprement parler (je fumerais juste pour le "fun")
-Je ne risque pas de redevenir accro puisque j'ai quand même une bonne volonté (j'ai su arreter du jour en lendemain pour un pari)

Les arguments "contre"
-Ce serait con de casser ces 10 mois sans fumer

J'attend vos suggestions


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Moi la je suis dans le doute...
> Je me dis que je vais peut être fumer un peu pendant les grandes vacances (hé oui ces étudiants sont tous fous).  Mais je reste confronté à certains arguments que je vous donne:
> 
> Les arguments "pour"
> ...



Ben c'est simple, si tu as arrêté de fumer depuis 10 mois, c'est effectivement très con de reprendre.

Etudiant dis tu... donc jeune. La volonté n'est pas tout, le blême de cette saloperie c'est que c'est insidieux sur le temps qui passe. De la volonté j'en ai, mais plus de trente ans à 2 paquets par jours, c'est plus que de la volonté dont j'ai besoin:rose: 

Donc, résiste et point barre. (amuses toi à calculer ce que tu pourrais t'acheter avec le montant annuel,... juste pour rire). Dans mon cas, c'est un mac pro par ans.


----------



## Max London (27 Février 2007)

Un Mac Pro par an?  Ah quand même...
Le truc c'est qu'il m'arrive alors de compenser ce "plaisir" par d'autres trucs pas toujours très légaux ou d'autres encore plus néfastes, comme le Narguile, ou les biddis (des cigarettes a l'eucalyptus, sans filtres), avec comme idée en tête "Je ne fume pas une cigarette".


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2007)

Tiens, je recommence une strat&#233;gie d&#233;gressive.
Achat d'un paquet d'herbe &#224; Nicot &#224; rouler.
Baisse drastique de la quantit&#233; de nicotine.
D&#232;s fois que j'arrive vraiment &#224; avoir l'envie de m'arr&#234;ter.
J'en ai assez marre pour &#231;a, en ce moment.
Et au moment o&#249; j'&#233;cris &#231;a, j'ai envie de m'en griller une.


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Février 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Un Mac Pro par an?  Ah quand même...
> Le truc c'est qu'il m'arrive alors de compenser ce "plaisir" par d'autres trucs pas toujours très légaux ou d'autres encore plus néfastes, comme le Narguile, ou les biddis (des cigarettes a l'eucalyptus, sans filtres), avec comme idée en tête "Je ne fume pas une cigarette".



Le narguilé c'est encore plus néfaste que la cigarette?


----------



## Max London (27 Février 2007)

Oh, malheureusement oui, contrairement à tout ce que disent ces gentils vendeurs qui affirment que le Narguilé filtre le tabac par l'eau et enlève les substances malsaines.  Etant donne qu'il n'existe pas vraiment de marché officiel de la pipe à eau, rien n'est vraiment reglementé et les gens ne sont que peu informé sur ses dangers.
Mais des études que j'ai pu trouver dans le magazine des médecins démontre bien qu'une chicha d'environ 30-40 minutes correspond entre un à deux paquets de cigarettes selon la quantité et la qualité du tabac utilisé.
Cela a aussi brisé mes reves selon lesquels un Narguilé permettair de servir de moyen de substitution à la cigarette


----------



## Aurélie85 (27 Février 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Oh, malheureusement oui, contrairement à tout ce que disent ces gentils vendeurs qui affirment que le Narguilé filtre le tabac par l'eau et enlève les substances malsaines.  Etant donne qu'il n'existe pas vraiment de marché officiel de la pipe à eau, rien n'est vraiment reglementé et les gens ne sont que peu informé sur ses dangers.
> Mais des études que j'ai pu trouver dans le magazine des médecins démontre bien qu'une chicha d'environ 30-40 minutes correspond entre un à deux paquets de cigarettes selon la quantité et la qualité du tabac utilisé.
> Cela a aussi brisé mes reves selon lesquels un Narguilé permettair de servir de moyen de substitution à la cigarette



non, ça brise pas mes rêves, je cherchais pas de moyen de substitution, c'est juste que j'avais l'habitude d'en fumer, alors que je fume pas régulièrement de cigarettes, jme disais juste que c'était moins nocif, mais deux paquets de clopes, c'est énorme! 
Moi qui voulait une racheter un de narguilé. C'est monstre bon, dommage...


----------



## Max London (27 Février 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4184463 a dit:
			
		

> non, &#231;a brise pas mes r&#234;ves, je cherchais pas de moyen de substitution, c'est juste que j'avais l'habitude d'en fumer, alors que je fume pas r&#233;guli&#232;rement de cigarettes, jme disais juste que c'&#233;tait moins nocif, mais deux paquets de clopes, c'est &#233;norme!
> Moi qui voulait une racheter un de narguil&#233;. C'est monstre bon, dommage...



Mmh j'ai eu aussi &#231;a comme id&#233;e.  Faut croire que tout ce qui emmet de la fum&#233;e est nocif...


----------



## Chang (28 Février 2007)

> ces gentils vendeurs qui affirment que le Narguilé filtre le tabac par l'eau et enlève les substances malsaines.



oh oh oh ... faut être gonflé pour affirmer quelquechose comme cela. Ca insinue que le fumer le bang c'est pas mauvais pour la santé ... fumée sélective  ... ahlala ces vendeurs ...



> Le truc c'est qu'il m'arrive alors de compenser ce "plaisir" par d'autres trucs pas toujours très légaux ou d'autres encore plus néfastes, comme le Narguile, ou les biddis (des cigarettes a l'eucalyptus, sans filtres), avec comme idée en tête "Je ne fume pas une cigarette".



Alors les pets, avec ou sans tabac, c'est du costaud aussi. La fumée dégagée par l'herbe ou le hasch est nettement plus dangereuse au niveau des goudrons, comparé à une cigarette avec filtre. 

Mais bon autant fumer qqchose de fort une fois de temps en temps et se faire plaisir plutot que de ne pas maitriser ce genre de consommation.

Mais non je pousse pas au vice


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

Chang a dit:


> oh oh oh ... faut être gonflé pour affirmer quelquechose comme cela. Ca insinue que le fumer le bang c'est pas mauvais pour la santé ... fumée sélective  ... ahlala ces vendeurs ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




c'est border line mais j'abonde.


----------



## guytantakul (28 Février 2007)

Moi, je vaporise et pouf, plus de souci avec les goudrons  

Edit : ainsi que tous les r&#233;sidus de combustion.


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2007)

Max London a dit:


> Moi la je suis dans le doute...
> Je me dis que je vais peut &#234;tre fumer un peu pendant les grandes vacances (h&#233; oui ces &#233;tudiants sont tous fous).  Mais je reste confront&#233; &#224; certains arguments que je vous donne:
> 
> Les arguments "pour"
> ...



&#8212;Le soucis c'est que ce n'est pas qu'une question de volont&#233;.
bien sur on peut arr&#234;ter sur des paris, voir sur des paris avec soi m&#234;me (je l'ai fait plusieurs fois, en tenant un an &#224; chaque fois).
&#8212;Fumer juste pour le fun, tout le monde ne peut pas, ou alors au bout d'un moment on peut pas&#8230;
&#8212;et pour r&#233;pondre &#224; un de tes post suivant, on peut se mentir en fumant "d'autres trucs", mais si il y a de la nicotine (du tabac quoi) dedans, c'est encore une fa&#231;on de rester accro au tabac&#8230;
&#8212; bref si tu trouves que fumer une clope c'est sympa, crois en un gros fumeur, un paquet aussi c'est pas antipathique 

bref : fais pas &#231;a jeune kon d'etudiant !


----------



## Grug (28 Février 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Moi, je vaporise et pouf, plus de souci avec les goudrons
> 
> Edit : ainsi que tous les r&#233;sidus de combustion.


tu vaporises quoi ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mars 2007)

Ben des trucs que d'autres fument  

(mais j'en dirai pas plus   - Google s'en chargera  )


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> tu vaporises quoi ?



Il vaporise du pet foireux...
C'est une spécialité due au tabac Vezoulien !


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Il vaporise du pet foireux...



Il faut arrêter la choucroute et les gratins de chou-fleur...


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Il faut arrêter la choucroute et les gratins de chou-fleur...



Ils font peut-être des patches choucroute/choux-fleur pour arreter aussi...


----------



## Apca (1 Mars 2007)

Le tabac c'est mal !


----------



## spud34 (1 Mars 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Le tabac c'est mal !



C'est mal mais c'est booooonnnnn


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est mal mais c'est booooonnnnn



sauf quand tu en meurs


----------



## NED (1 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> sauf quand tu en meurs



Recto le naas !!! 
J'aurais pas osé mais comme c'est marqué sur les paquets hein...


----------



## Apca (1 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est mal mais c'est booooonnnnn



Je sais pas, j'amais essayer ! 

Cela ne me tente pas vraiment !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> C'est mal mais c'est booooonnnnn





naas a dit:


> sauf quand tu en meurs



Et encore, l&#224;, c'est moindre mal, le pire, c'est quand tu en fais mourir les autres, les 10 &#224; 15&#37; de "fumeurs passifs", qui ne demandent rien &#224; personne, et qui meurent du m&#234;me cancer que les fumeurs. 

comme ils disent dans les spots "L&#224;, on est en train de le tuer, mais on ne le sait pas encore". Moi, je l'ai appris il y a 25 ans, un mois apr&#232;s, je ne fumais plus, je n'ai jamais re-fum&#233; depuis, et &#224; l'&#233;poque, il n'y avait pas de patchs et autres substituts, c'&#233;tait "dans le dur". Aujourd'hui, tout le monde le sait. C'est quoi, l'excuse, maintenant ? :mouais:

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, spud34, mais l&#224;, j'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas &#224; te trouver dr&#244;le.


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2007)

> les 10 à 15% de "fumeurs passifs", qui ne demandent rien à personne, et qui meurent du même cancer que les fumeurs.



Autant la remarque de Spud est pas forcement la mieux venue sur ce fil, autant dire que les gens qui meurent de cancer meme si ils fument pas c'est a cause de la fumee passive, c'est un raccourci un peu violent. 

Faut pas oublier qu'on ne connait pas beaucoup de causes du cancer, que ca frappe enormement de gens aux vies completement differentes. La fumee oui est un facteur augmentant les chances, pas un declencheur.

Malgre ce que jai pu ecrire sur ce fil, je ne suis pas un pro-fumeur, c'est juste que je n'aime pas les raccourcis du au bourrage de crane et aux idees recues.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Autant la remarque de Spud est pas forcement la mieux venue sur ce fil, autant dire que les gens qui meurent de cancer meme si ils fument pas c'est a cause de la fumee passive, c'est un raccourci un peu violent.
> 
> Faut pas oublier qu'on ne connait pas beaucoup de causes du cancer, que ca frappe enormement de gens aux vies completement differentes. La fumee oui est un facteur augmentant les chances, pas un declencheur.
> 
> Malgre ce que jai pu ecrire sur ce fil, je ne suis pas un pro-fumeur, c'est juste que je n'aime pas les raccourcis du au bourrage de crane et aux idees recues.



Dans le genre "idée reçue", là ... Il ne s'agit pas de 10 à 15 % des gens qui meurent d'un cancer, mais bien des 10 à 15% des gens qui meurent d'un cancer dit "du fumeur". Par ailleurs, le cancer n'est pas la seule pathologie imputable au tabac, et on commence à voir des fumeurs passifs souffrir d'autres pathologies liées à la tabagie : problèmes cardio-vasculaires, circulatoires au niveau des jambes, etc ... 

Le tabac est bien un déclencheur, dans le cas du cancer du poumon, puisque les substances que contient sa fumée sont, pour certaines, capables d'altérer le patrimoine génétique de certaines cellules, suivant des schémas similaires à ceux de l'amiante pour le cancer de la plèvre. 

Si les preuves établies sont insuffisante juridiquement parlant, c'est uniquement parce que les preuves scientifiques sont indémontrables aux non scientifiques, et que l'argent des cigarettiers peut toujours acheter certains experts et leur faire dire le contraire de ce qu'ils savent très bien être une réalité. Il n'en reste pas moins que si le cancer dit "du fumeur" touche plus les non fumeurs exposés que ceux qui ne le sont pas dans des proportions telles que le hasard ne peut plus, et de loin, être mis en cause, il doit bien y avoir une raison.

Mais voilà, il aura fallu 40 années de luttes pour faire reconnaître la responsabilité de l'amiante dans d'autres cancers, et les défenseurs de l'amiante sont loin d'avoir les moyens financiers des cigarettiers, alors, côté tabac, ça risque d'être long aussi.


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ....
> 
> Faut pas oublier qu'on ne connait pas beaucoup de causes du cancer, que ca frappe enormement de gens aux vies completement differentes....


nous avons tous des cellules cancereuse, le probl&#232;me de la fum&#233;e c'est qu'elle contient entre autre de la nicotine.

La nicotine agit comme un aimant pour ces cellules, qui sont attir&#233;es par la nicotine et se regroupent autour donc, en se regroupant elle deviennent plus fortes et donc peuvent d&#233;clencher le cancer du poumon.

Donc nous savons d'o&#249; cela vient et fumer augmente CONSIDERABLEMENT tes chances de MOURIR.

_(ne m'en voulez pas pour la vulgarisation mais le principe est l&#224_

pour l'amiante c'est un proc&#233;d&#233; diff&#233;rent dans le sens ou les particules d'amiantes agissent comme de minuscules lames de rasoirs qui coupent les poumons (bronchioles)   petit &#224; petit jusqu'&#224; ne plus laisser assez de surface d'&#233;change du poumon et donc conduit &#224; l'asphyxie.
sympa comme mort aussi


----------



## NED (2 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> pour l'amiante c'est un proc&#233;d&#233; diff&#233;rent dans le sens ou les particules d'amiantes agissent comme de minuscules lames de rasoirs qui coupent les poumons (bronchioles)   petit &#224; petit jusqu'&#224; ne plus laisser assez de surface d'&#233;change du poumon et donc conduit &#224; l'asphyxie.
> sympa comme mort aussi



Ca c'est mon grand-p&#232;re qui a &#233;t&#233; m&#233;canicien-pilote automobile. Il mettait au point les moteurs et les bagnoles. Notament les freins. Sur les bancs d'essais en plus de devenir sourd avec le boucant que &#231;a fesait il s'est bouff&#233; un paquet d'amiante dans le buffet, avec aussi des effluves de produits toxiques (faut pas faire les choses &#224; moiti&#233; non plus). Resultat : cancer et lymphomes. Il a fait une chimio y'a 4 ans et il refait des rayons cette ann&#233;e car ca revient de plus belle. Mais ca va il tient le coup.
 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et encore, l&#224;, c'est moindre mal, le pire, c'est quand tu en fais mourir les autres, les 10 &#224; 15&#37; de "fumeurs passifs", qui ne demandent rien &#224; personne, et qui meurent du m&#234;me cancer que les fumeurs.



Ca c'est moi ! Oui oui j'ai rien demand&#233; a personne comme le dit Pascal. Ayant d'autant plus boss&#233; dans le milieu de la nuit pendant huit ans (discoth&#232;ques, bars ect...), j'en ai bien pris plein la tronche. En plus des journ&#233;e classiques ou au resto ou chez des potes ou tu te tapes la fum&#233;e dans la figure.
D'ailleurs vous avez vu :
*Quand vous etes pas fumeur et qu'il y a une cigarette allum&#233;e &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de vous,
C'est toujours dans votre gueule que la fum&#233;e va !*
C'est une loi de la physique qui m'&#233;chappe completement mais c'est vrai !



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, le cancer n'est pas la seule pathologie imputable au tabac, et on commence &#224; voir des fumeurs passifs souffrir d'autres pathologies li&#233;es &#224; la tabagie : probl&#232;mes cardio-vasculaires, circulatoires au niveau des jambes, etc ...



Oui ca c'est moi aussi. Probl&#232;mes de circulation, ouais ouais, c'est bien &#231;a.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2007)

Bpco&#8230;


----------



## spud34 (3 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, spud34, mais là, j'ai beau essayer, je n'arrive pas à te trouver drôle.



En fait, je voulais juste relever un peu la platitude   de la remarque précédente. Je refume après avoir arrêté pendant un an et je n'en suis pas vraiment fière en réalité... Pour ce qui est du tabagisme passif, je suis satisfaite par l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics. Attention tout de même à ne pas en faire trop en culpabilisant les fumeurs systématiquement.


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

attention &#224; quoi ? la culpabilit&#233; vient de toi, pas de moi, si tu penses que ce n'est pas bien pourquoi le faire ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2007)

N'emp&#234;che que j'ai 'achement envie d'en fumer une.


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'empêche que j'ai 'achement envie d'en fumer une.



Après avoir arrêté de fumer j'ai eu envie pendant disons un an, pas tout le temps mais juste des fois comme ça cela arrive sans savoir pourquoi.

en fait la fumée déclenche dans le cerveau une réaction chimique qui provoque un sentiment de plaîsir, et donc s'arrêter c'est se priver de ce plaisir, du moins le temps du sevrage.


----------



## spud34 (3 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> attention à quoi ? la culpabilité vient de toi, pas de moi, si tu penses que ce n'est pas bien pourquoi le faire ?



Oui, moi je culpabilise d'avoir repris mais c'est mon affaire. Je voulais parler des campagnes sur le tabagisme passif: ok pour informer sur ce que c'est mais dès qu'on pointe le doigt sur les méchants fumeurs, ça me saoûle. Certains ne sont pas très respectueux, peut-être, mais je ne suis pas pour un monde sans tabac, sans voiture qui vont très vite, sans graisses saturées, sans alcool, sans platanes sur le bord des routes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> En fait, je voulais juste relever un peu la platitude   de la remarque pr&#233;c&#233;dente. Je refume apr&#232;s avoir arr&#234;t&#233; pendant un an et je n'en suis pas vraiment fi&#232;re en r&#233;alit&#233;... Pour ce qui est du tabagisme passif, je suis satisfaite par l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics. Attention tout de m&#234;me &#224; ne pas en faire trop en culpabilisant les fumeurs syst&#233;matiquement.



Les seuls fumeurs qu'il n'y a plus &#224; culpabiliser sont ceux qui sont morts de leur addiction. Il n'existe &#224; ce jour qu'un seul et unique moyen &#224; un fumeur de n'en faire p&#226;tir personne, c'est de s'isoler syst&#233;matiquement quand il fume, et encore, &#224; condition qu'il renonce &#224; assurer sa descendance.

J'ai fum&#233; une petite quinzaine d'ann&#233;es, lorsque mon fils a&#238;n&#233; a &#233;t&#233; mis en chantier, je ne fumais plus depuis six mois, &#224; la naissance, il &#233;tait atteint d'un syndr&#244;me de Pepper (forme de cancer des surr&#233;nales chez le nourrisson), qui, d'apr&#232;s le canc&#233;rologue de Gustave Roussy, o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; suivi, avait 8 chances sur dix d'&#234;tre li&#233; &#224; mon tabagisme pass&#233;. La chance a &#233;t&#233; de mon c&#244;t&#233;, aujourd'hui, &#224; presque 24 ans, il est en pleine forme, et les 2/3 d'une glande surr&#233;nale qui lui restent se sont suffisamment hyperthrophi&#233;s pour palier &#224; l'ablation totale de l'autre, et du tiers de celle qui lui reste. Tu comprendra que je ne puisse culpabiliser seul, encore aujourd'hui, non, &#224; mon sens, culpabiliser les fumeurs, c'est bien.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Apr&#232;s avoir arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer j'ai eu envie pendant disons un an, pas tout le temps mais juste des fois comme &#231;a cela arrive sans savoir pourquoi.
> 
> en fait la fum&#233;e d&#233;clenche dans le cerveau une r&#233;action chimique qui provoque un sentiment de pla&#238;sir, et donc s'arr&#234;ter c'est se priver de ce plaisir, du moins le temps du sevrage.


Ben je sais. 

Et &#231;a fait 3 ans sans rien. Et pis j'ai encore envie.


----------



## spud34 (3 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu comprendra que je ne puisse culpabiliser seul, encore aujourd'hui, non, à mon sens, culpabiliser les fumeurs, c'est bien.



OK. Je reste sceptique sur le concept de culpabiliser l'autre mais je te comprends. :rose:


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Oui, moi je culpabilise d'avoir repris mais c'est mon affaire. ....


Si tu n'as pas d'enfants et parents amis oui, car pour un enfant avoir un de ses parents disparus parce qu'il fumait c'est très traumatisant d'une part mais aussi le manque d
'argent entrave gravement leurs études ou le style de vie.

le cancer des poumons est divisé en deux familles, cancer a petites cellules et cancer à grande cellule, les petites cellules te donnent 6 mois d'espérance de vie ce qui te donne 3 mois de tourment mental et 3 mois de souffrance physique jusqu'à la mort.
le cancer a grosses cellules qui est très rare semble lui donner plus de chances de survie (facile vu que l'autre c'est 100% garanti pure mort :sick: )


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben je sais.
> 
> Et &#231;a fait 3 ans sans rien. Et pis j'ai encore envie.



pas cool :sick: &#231;a d&#233;pends des gens en fait, j'ai la chance de ne plus y penser sauf quand je suis en grosse gal&#232;re, il te faut trouver un d&#233;rivatif, pour moi ce fut la chupa chups :love:   (v&#233;ridique  )


edit: je viens d'aller sur http://www.chupachups.com/ il ont une page sur le plaisir de sucer contre le plaisir de fumer :bebe:  

_et plus s&#233;rieusement ils parlent aussi d'un effet au niveau du cerveau qui remplace le sentiment de plaisir que j'avais expliqu&#233; plus haut_


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben je sais.
> 
> Et ça fait 3 ans sans rien. Et pis j'ai encore envie.



Moi, ça a duré à peu près cinq ans, de fréquemment au début, à très rarement à la fin.


----------



## spud34 (3 Mars 2007)

Mon père a arrêté en 1989 après un infarctus et il a encore envie aujourd'hui, courage donc Ed... et tous les autres


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> En fait, je voulais juste relever un peu la platitude   de la remarque précédente. Je refume après avoir arrêté pendant un an et je n'en suis pas vraiment fière en réalité... Pour ce qui est du tabagisme passif, je suis satisfaite par l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics. Attention tout de même à ne pas en faire trop en culpabilisant les fumeurs systématiquement.



Je ne suis pas sûr que le but soit de culpabiliser les fumeurs. Mais en tous cas de leur faire prendre conscience et de les sensibiliser au fait que les tabagisme passif est nocif pour la santé des autres. En tant que non fumeur, j'ai toujours eu fortement l'impression qu'ils (pour la plupart) n'en avaient strictement rien à foutre, ou alors qu'ils restaient dans une position de dénie...


----------



## Max London (3 Mars 2007)

J'ai quand même encore des doutes...
Mieux vaut arreter avec un "Stop c'est finit je n'y touches plus jamais" et si un jour j'y retouche tout est foutut ou plutôt se dire "je ne fume plus que très rarement, voir plus du tout, mais si j'ai un jour envie d'une cigarette je ne vais pas m'immoler"...
Parce que je n'aimes pas trop cette idée du non définitif qui donnerait un côté trop tragique à toute "rechute"...je préfererais un côté un peu plus laxiste mais sans tomber dans la déchéance.


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2007)

Je crois qu'il n'y a pas de recettes pour tous
Dans mon cas c'etait du d&#233;finitif, car c'est plus difficle de g&#234;rer la tension entre envie et raison que de se tenir &#224; une d&#233;cision.


----------



## woulf (4 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, ça a duré à peu près cinq ans, de fréquemment au début, à très rarement à la fin.



L'envie a été inversement proportionnelle à la subtilité de tes calembours ? 

Blague à part, ça va bientôt faire 5 ans (quand Madame était enceinte de notre premier enfant) que je n'ai plus touché une cigarette (de 30-40 à 0 en 1 jour  - 2 paquets de patches, et des NTB au début), eh bien, je l'avoue, ça me manque encore des fois. Comme Naas, dans les périodes de galère, on se souvient du bien que cela procurait et de l'effet déstressant... Mais d'avoir cotoyé ma mère pendant un mois avec ses Gitanes internationales, j'avoue que l'odeur m'indisposait tellement que j'avais presque envie de gerber... Mais n'empêche, malgré ça, j'ai encore eu envie.

Sauf que là on regarde le chemin parcouru, et on continue.


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2007)

Comme quoi la cigarette c'est vraiment un pi&#232;ge.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Comme quoi la cigarette c'est vraiment un pi&#232;ge.


C'&#233;tait la pens&#233;e du jour.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2007)

Ouais. Edifiant :mouais:

Ben moi, j'ai arr&#234;t&#233; plus de 4 ans&#8230; Et j'ai repris du jour au lendemain  M&#234;me pas dur. Et dans quelles conditions en plus :love: Bref.

Qu'on arr&#234;te de fumer, oui. Qu'on tente d'utiliser ce fil pour faire passer les fumeurs pour des parias, non.


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2007)

Je ne fume pas - je n'en ai jamais eu l'envie. Mais je vis avec un fumeur. Et mes parents étaient des fumeurs, d'ailleurs, ma mère se fout complètement de fumer ou non devant ses petits enfants. 

Or, il y a des conséquences à ça. 

Je me pose cette question, très sérieusement. Comment réagir? En fait... dois-je réagir? 

Cette question ne concerne pas ma mère, je ne vis pas avec elle, et je ne paranoïe pas. Fumer devant ma fille, de temps en temps, n'aura sûrement pas trop de conséquences. Et puis, ma vieille à 75 ans... je ne m'attends pas à un changement de sa part.

Mais quand c'est au quotidien, avec son conjoint, quand c'est pour toujours?

Où est la limite?

Elle n'est que personnelle? Je dois assumer mon amour et ce qui vient avec? Tant pis pour moi et les autres et basta?

So what, on crève bien un jour non (argument fatal du conjoint)? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Je ne fume pas - je n'en ai jamais eu l'envie. Mais je vis avec un fumeur. Et mes parents &#233;taient des fumeurs, d'ailleurs, ma m&#232;re se fout compl&#232;tement de fumer ou non devant ses petits enfants.
> 
> Or, il y a des cons&#233;quences &#224; &#231;a.
> 
> ...



Pose lui la question de savoir ce que &#231;a lui fait d'&#233;courter la vie de sa fille clope apr&#232;s clope, peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a le fera r&#233;fl&#233;chir ? Lui, il a le plaisir du tabac avec le poison, ceux qui sont autour de lui n'ont que le poison, eux !

Voit (un peu plus haut dans ce fil) ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; mon fils a&#238;n&#233;, alors que j'avais arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer six mois avant de le mettre en route, je n'ose imaginer ce qui aurai pu se passer si j'avais continu&#233; &#224; fumer ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Vous &#234;tes hors-sujet !!!!!!!
Et moi, un de mes arri&#232;res grands p&#232;res est mort &#224; 93 ans d'un arr&#234;t cardiaque. Il avait commenc&#233; &#224; fumer dans les champs &#224; 12 ans. Mon arri&#232;re grand m&#232;re avec qui il a toujours v&#233;cu n'a jamais fum&#233; que passivement. Et elle est morte &#224; 98 ans avec des poumons "normaux", d'un arr&#234;t cardiaque aussi.

Est-ce que vous croyez que je vais faire la b&#234;tise de poser &#231;a ici et d'en faire une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233; ?

Le respect doit fonctionner dans les deux sens.

Et ce fil est l&#224; pour que les gens qui arr&#234;tent de fumer parlent entre eux. Et pour rien d'autre. Il est toujours possible de dire des choses et leur contraire, et d'&#233;lever &#231;a au niveau d'un d&#233;bat dont l'int&#233;r&#234;t n'est que tr&#232;s lointain. Je suis absolument d&#233;sol&#233; de ce que vous vivez ou avez v&#233;cu, mais macgeneration n'a pas vocation &#224; se substituer &#224; M&#233;nie Gr&#233;goire&#8230;

Merci de respecter &#231;a au moins !


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

Quelques infos glan&#233;es ici et l&#224;:


> La premi&#232;re cause de cancer du poumon est le tabagisme. La plupart des patients atteints d&#8217;un cancer du poumon sont de grands fumeurs inv&#233;t&#233;r&#233;s &#8211; plus la consommation de cigarettes est importante et plus la p&#233;riode de tabagisme est longue, plus le risque est &#233;lev&#233;. Cependant, le tabac n&#8217;est pas une substance inoffensive, quelle qu'en soit la quantit&#233;. Le risque de cancer du poumon est &#233;galement accru chez les personnes expos&#233;es &#224; la fum&#233;e secondaire de tabac &#224; la maison ou au travail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En tant qu'ancien fumeur je trouve interressant de savoir que d'anciens fumeurs ont toujours envie de fumer m&#234;me apr&#232;s des ann&#233;es, et du coup je me trouve tr&#232;s heureux de ne plus y penser, et lors des rares fois ou j'ai envie, je pense aux autres personnes qui ont post&#233; ici et cela m'aide et si je peux partager mon experience pourquoi pas


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> ...Or, il y a des conséquences à ça.
> 
> Je me pose cette question, très sérieusement. Comment réagir? En fait... dois-je réagir?



Aïe pas facile :rose: peut être de rencontrer un groupe d'anciens fumeurs s'il est prêt a arrêter, ou en parler avec un ami docteur ?
le problème c'est que ce genre de discussion tourne très vite au vinaigre car il y d'un coté un soucis sanitaire et de l'autre coté un transfert sur la liberté et la privation de plaisir

il faut en fait trouver ce qui pourrait faire tilt chez lui, et ça .... c'est très difficile :rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2007)

naas, le conjoint ne pourra pas rencontrer un groupe d'anciens fumeurs, là où il est il n'y en a pas. Il est prêt à arrêter de fumer parce que fe-femme en a marre, mais jamais parce que ça lui tente, il a-dore fumer, je le vois bien, ça lui procure beaucoup de plaisir. Un ami docteur? Il ne pourra que lui dire ce qu'il sait déjà: c'est dangereux. Pour tous.

Pascal, je n'aime pas l'utilisation de la culpabilité, qui ne fonctionne définitivement pas. Et infantilise. 

Je lui ai acheté des nicoderm (patch), qui durent 3 semaines, avec une diminution de nicotine à chaque semaine. Il a accepté de le faire. On verrra bien si ça fonctionne.

---

Bien d'accord, ce fil porte le titre: "... j'arrête de fumer". "Je". Par contre, je fume aussi la fumée des autres. Et ma fille aussi. Donc, nous fumons tous en famille.

Mais je vais respecter le titre du post, resterai hors du sujet, puisque je ne fume pas cigarette en bouche, et m'arrêterai ici  

Bonne chance à tous ceux qui tentent d'arrêter de fumer


----------



## woulf (5 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> naas, le conjoint ne pourra pas rencontrer un groupe d'anciens fumeurs, là où il est il n'y en a pas. Il est prêt à arrêter de fumer parce que fe-femme en a marre, mais jamais parce que ça lui tente, il a-dore fumer, je le vois bien, ça lui procure beaucoup de plaisir. Un ami docteur? Il ne pourra que lui dire ce qu'il sait déjà: c'est dangereux. Pour tous.



Malheureusement, c'est le genre de "mauvaise" motivation. Je pense qu'il faut d'abord vouloir arrêter pour soi, pour pouvoir s'y tenir, et encore 

Sinon, des amis docteurs, bah tous ceux que je connais fument comme des pompiers


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> ..Un ami docteur? Il ne pourra que lui dire ce qu'il sait déjà: c'est dangereux. Pour tous.
> ...


il peux lui expliquer le mécanisme des cancers sans chercher à le convaincre.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Ah ben oui ! Bonne id&#233;e ! Il ne doit pas savoir comment &#231;a marche. Peut-&#234;tre m&#234;me qu'il ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un cancer.  Je suis s&#251;r que Caro va mieux l&#224;.


----------



## naas (5 Mars 2007)

Mon beau p&#232;re qui et mon oncle par alliance en avaient "une vague id&#233;e", peut &#234;tre que s'ils avaient &#233;t&#233; inform&#233;s en temps et heure cela aurait chang&#233; queqlue chose, c'est du moins l'opinion de leurs filles.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Ah ben l&#224;&#8230; t'as tout justifi&#233; d'un coup. 

Que tous les fumeurs se pendent imm&#233;diatement, je v&#233;rifierai demain.

Allez. j'vais fumer dehors tiens.

Bonne soir&#233;e.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

ben voila, aujourd'hui j'ai donnée 188 euros a ma pharmacienne contre
3 boites de champix , un premier traitement de 6 semaines

demain je commence......


bioman est a la fin de sa deuxieme boite , aujourd'hui il n'a fumé   que 4 cigarettes contre le 30 habituelles et cela sans difficulté: en ce moment je clope comme d'hab et en plus sa soeur "clopeuse" est en vacance chez nous .....il dit ne plus avoir envie et surtout la clope a un gout degoutant 


pour moi je pense , je dis bien je pense , que sera plus facile pour moi parce que
la semaine prochaine je reprends le travail : la bas je dois aller dehors fumer et c'est un lieu où la gicarette est strictement interdite  (centre commerciale) 


je ne sais pas pourquoi ma je "sens" bien que cette fois* je vais dire adieu a mon paquet mais par contre (a la lecture de vos post) la peur de y tomber dedans plus tard elle est forte 



 


* il y a 5 ans pour la première fois j'avais essayé d'arrêter , j'avais pris du zyban : j'étais arrivée a 3/4 clopes par jours .... cella plus terrible , la clope au réveil , je ne  la fumais que en après midi mais le moment n'était sûrement pas propice entre le décès de mon père et mon mari et ma mère qui grands fumeurs étaient constamment avec moi


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

&#199;a fait trois semaines que je ralentis ma consommation de plus d'un paquet pour passer &#224; trois, quatre clops par jour...





naas a dit:


> Comme quoi la cigarette c'est vraiment un pi&#232;ge.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pose lui la question de savoir ce que &#231;a lui fait d'&#233;courter la vie de sa fille clope apr&#232;s clope, peut-&#234;tre que &#231;a le fera r&#233;fl&#233;chir ? Lui, il a le plaisir du tabac avec le poison, ceux qui sont autour de lui n'ont que le poison, eux !
> 
> Voit (un peu plus haut dans ce fil) ce qui est arriv&#233; &#224; mon fils a&#238;n&#233;, alors que j'avais arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer six mois avant de le mettre en route, je n'ose imaginer ce qui aurai pu se passer si j'avais continu&#233; &#224; fumer ?





naas a dit:


> il peux lui expliquer le m&#233;canisme des cancers sans chercher &#224; le convaincre.





naas a dit:


> Mon beau p&#232;re qui et mon oncle par alliance en avaient "une vague id&#233;e", peut &#234;tre que s'ils avaient &#233;t&#233; inform&#233;s en temps et heure cela aurait chang&#233; queqlue chose, c'est du moins l'opinion de leurs filles.


Je suis (nous sommes) au courant, merci !
Mon p&#232;re qui a arr&#234;t&#233; il y a presque vingt cinq ans &#233;tait au courant, merci !
Je ne nie pas vos bonnes intentions...
Ce qui m'agace c'est ce c&#244;t&#233;; "un coup de g&#238;te &#224; babord, tout le monde glisse &#224; babord, un coup de g&#238;te &#224; tribord, tout le monde glisse &#224; tribord"...
Pas l'impression de vous faire "promener", des fois ?!...
Le trip, "maintenant on c'est que c'est mal, tout le monde doit pousser dans le m&#234;me sens et montrer une partie de la population du doigt".... vous trouvez &#231;a &#233;ducatif et pas un brin "arrangeant" pour l'esprit ?!....
Moi, la chasse en meute...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4192442 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben l&#224;&#8230; t'as tout justifi&#233; d'un coup.
> 
> Que tous les fumeurs se pendent imm&#233;diatement, je v&#233;rifierai demain.
> 
> ...


Pareil, j'vais fumer ma clope du soir !... 
J'arr&#234;te dans deux semaines...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Ouais !!! Viens mon titi  A nous deux on va briser quelques vocations de chasseurs en groupe 

Blague &#224; part, sinc&#232;rement, bon courage Princess


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4192457 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais !!! Viens mon titi  A nous deux on va briser quelques vocations de chasseurs en groupe


"Toujours pr&#234;t" !! 
_Tiens &#231;a me rappelle quelque chose cette phrase, d&#233;j&#224; entendu &#231;a, je crois !...  


_Bon courage &#224; ceux qui veulent arr&#234;ter ! ...


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Mars 2007)

Mon cher mari en a une très bonne idée. Par là, je veux dire qu'il sait bien que fumer pourrit la poumons, le larynx, la bouche, que c'est mauvais pour les dents et tout le système buccal, ça sent pas trop bon, que c'est une perte de temps - et de vie - et bla-bla-bla. Je reconnais qu'une bonne information aide à avancer dans la vie, mais dans ce cas, la dépendance est beaucoup plus forte que son désir actuel d'arrêter. Et il ne veut pas entendre parler, voir des images. 

Les effets lui passent 10 pieds au-dessus de sa tête, vu que le plaisir est de loin plus grand que toutes les belles images dégueux, les études scientifique que sa mère "américaine proprette" lui envoit par la poste. 

Ça doit faire 33 ans qu'il fume... et je comprends (oui, oui, c'est vrai) qu'une personne qui fume ne veuille pas arrêter.

Je suis d'accord avec woulf: c'est lui et lui seul qui prendra sa décision, si jamais il la prend sérieusement. Mais c'est pas dit que je vais suivre sa dépendance encore très longtemps. Je lui ai dit: je ne m'occuperai pas de lui s'il se tape un cancer lié à la cigarette. J'ai une famille entière de fumeurs, un père mort de ça, alors, non, pas encore.

("Oui, mais tu le savais qu'il fumait quand tu l'as marié? Assume, alors...   "). 

La cig, c'est vraiment difficile à assumer. L'important, c'est de ne pas culpabiliser l'autre, parce que ça ne sert à rien. D'ici une semaine, je le rejoins au Ghana et je devrais savoir s'il accepte d'essayer d'arrêter de fumer.

(bon, en plus, j'avais dit que je ne venais plus pourrir votre fil de fumeur...  mais il y a eu réponses, difficile de résister  ).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

C'est marrant comme ce sujet tourne en rond. Bien sur qu'on sait tout ça, bien sur qu'au fond, on se sent bizarre. Mais, on est accro à la clope, et avec plaisir en plus !.

Ca ne sert à rien de nous bassiner sur les effets qu'on connait déja. Plus on m'agresse avec ça et plus j'ai envie de fumer. Ces **** n'avaient même pas remarqués que je ne fumais plus au resto (depuis décembre). (et pourtant...), il y en a un qui me fait une remarque en me disant que il ne fallait pas fumer, que je dois les respecter... il est passé à 2 doigts de s'en prendre une...  . (NB: je n'avais pas sorti de paquet ni rien...)

bon courage princess, et reviens nous parler de tes progrès.

le cat et Thirum, j'arrive; la clope en groupe, c'est encore meilleur, même quand il fait froid.  On pourra se donner des trucs et se motiver.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

Depuis mercredi dernier j'ai arreté de fumer.   

Mais c'est pas facile tous les jours. L'envie nous guettent  

A plus.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2007)

&#231;a fait pratiquement 5 mois que j'ai arr&#233;t&#233; la clope.
C'etait une decision prise avec ma copine, on a arr&#233;t&#233; tous les 2 en m&#234;me temps.

Ce ne fut pas facile, et encore maintenant, en soir&#233;e, l'envie guette. Je pense qu'elle (l'envie) sera pr&#233;sente encore un bon moment...

Quand j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; fumer, tout le monde savait que c'&#233;tait dangereux, etc...
J'&#233;tais conscient des dangers du tabac, mais j'ai pris mes responsabilit&#233;s.

En arretant de fumer, j'ai fait attention &#224; ne pas diaboliser les fumeurs autour de moi, comme j'ai pu le voir avec l'anciens fumeurs devenu ayatollah-anti-clope 

Je n'interdit pas de fumer chez moi, je ne gueule pas sur ceux qui fument &#224; cot&#233; de moi au resto, dans les bars ou chez des amis...

La libert&#233; existe, dont celle du fumer ou de picoler, tant que &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas outre mesure, je laisse les autres se gerer eux-m&#234;mes...

tout &#231;a pour dire que je rejoins les fumeurs qui en ont marre de se faire montrer du doigt comme des parias depuis quelques mois par des ex-fumeurs ou des bien pensants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce ne fut pas facile, et encore maintenant, en soirée, l'envie guette. *Je pense qu'elle (l'envie)* sera présente encore un bon moment...



Pourquoi cette précision, la copine s'est barrée ? 



le_magi61 a dit:


> La liberté existe, dont celle du fumer ou de picoler, tant que ça ne me dérange pas outre mesure, je laisse les autres se gerer eux-mêmes...



Voici la grande question posée : La liberté ! Oui, mais dans tout ça, la liberté des non fumeurs de ne pas fumer, elle devient quoi ? Lorsque je descend du train, gare de l'est, avec tous ceux qui allument leur clope sur le quai, à peine descendus du train (en plein air, pourtant), le temps de remonter jusqu'à l'entrée du métro, j'absorbe facilement l'équivalent d'une cigarette, ceux qui font le voyage tous les jours se tapent donc en gros l'équivalent de deux cigarettes par jour (allé et retour) rien que sur leur trajet travail, s'ils sont non fumeurs.

Ma mère me disait toujours "ta liberté de faire des moulinets avec un bâton s'arrête où commence le bout de mon nez". La liberté des fumeurs de fumer s'arrête, à mon avis là où ils commencent à enfumer les autres (nonobstant les effets sur leur descendance).

Et quant à ce qui est d'arrêter de fumer, tant que celui qui arrête sera contraint à supporter la fumée des autres, je pense que son effort personnel sera relativement vain.

Maintenant, si certains pensent que les tentatives de leur faire prendre conscience qu'ils ne portent pas tort qu'à eux même, et donc que "non, ça n'est pas juste leur problème", sont des manuvres de culpabilisation, c'est franchement regrettable, ça prouve seulement qu'ils n'ont pas bien saisis où se situait l'enjeu (je refuse de croire que, sauf exceptions, ils fassent consciemment passer leur plaisir personnel avant l'intérêt de leur entourage).


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (6 Mars 2007)

C'est un problème complexe qu'est la liberté de fumer ou non, personnelement même quand je fumais je faisait attention de ne pas nuir à mon entourage. Mais le problème à l'heure actuel c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de zones fumeur et souvent elles se trouvent dans un passage, à l'entrée des grandes surfaces, des gares et aéroports. 
Donc forcement en fumant ils importunent les non fumeur. 

Il y a pas 36 solutions possibles : Soit on crée  des zones fumeurs "étanches", sois l'Etat interdit la cigarette (selon moi la meilleurs solution, plus c'est radical plus ça marche. Je l'apploquerais quand je serais dictateur. ).

Enfin, les noms fumeurs deviennent de plus en plus intolérant, des gens qui avant pouvait rester dans un lieu enfumé, font un scandale pour la moindre odeur de cigarette. 



> Posté par Pascal 77
> 
> j'absorbe facilement l'équivalent d'une cigarette, ceux qui font le voyage tous les jours se tapent donc en gros l'équivalent de deux cigarettes par jour (allé et retour) rien que sur leur trajet travail, s'ils sont non fumeurs.



Oui c'est désagréable, mais de toute façon tu abordes plein de merde, les gaz d'échappement par exemple.... Je ne cherche pas à excuser les fumeurs mais soit on leur trouve des solutions conctrète, soit on s'adapte.

Non fumeurs et fumeurs doivent faire preuve de compréhension l'un envers l'autre.

Enfin, les non fumeurs n'oubliez pas que plus le temps avance plus vous ganger du terrain patience.    Pendant des années il y avait des cigarettes partout, on ne peut pas tout effacer du jour au lendemain.

Tolérance.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Moi ce qui me r&#233;vulse, c'est que le fumeur est a priori chiant et g&#234;nant. Moi, je n'allume pas mes clopes l&#224; o&#249; il y a des non-fuleurs. Moi, je n'emmerde personne. Par contre, quasiment tous les non-fumeurs qui prennent la parole dans un but didactique, moralisateur, me fustigent et veulent me parquer, quand ce n'est pas pire. O&#249; se place la tol&#233;rance ? :mouais: C'est clair que quand on a en plus l'accord d&#233;magogue des lois et donc de l'Etat, c'est plus facile.


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4192835 a dit:
			
		

> (...) C'est clair que quand on a en plus l'accord d&#233;magogue des lois et donc de l'Etat, c'est plus facile.


CQFD !.... :love:
C'est le c&#244;t&#233; "vindicte populaire" organis&#233;e... qui est navrant...
De plus *ici*, dans *ce* fil, est-il besoin d'enfoncer les portes ouvertes sur le danger de la clope ?!....
On est pas tous intelligents conscients, *ici*, de cet &#233;tat de fait ?!....
C'est pas un fil sur ceux qui veulent arr&#234;ter de fumer ?!.....

On est l&#224; pour s'aider; pas pour taper sur la gueule des autres....
Hors sujet fini, pour ma part....


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...
> Maintenant, si certains pensent que les tentatives de leur faire prendre conscience qu'ils ne portent pas tort qu'à eux même, et donc que "non, ça n'est pas juste leur problème", sont des manuvres de culpabilisation, c'est franchement regrettable, ça prouve seulement qu'ils n'ont pas bien saisis où se situait l'enjeu (je refuse de croire que, sauf exceptions, ils fassent consciemment passer leur plaisir personnel avant l'intérêt de leur entourage).



yeap 
le problème, enfin la solution 
c'est de trouver l'argument qui va faire que le fumeur va prendre conscience de la nocivité du truc et va s'arrêter, pour mon cas cela a été mes enfants et la mort par cancer des deux membres de ma famille tout ça en 6 mois.

maintenant sur le coté moralisateur, j'en ai rien a .... si certains veulent fumer du moment que je ne respire par leur fumée :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2007)

N'emp&#234;che que c'est quand m&#234;me dingue, &#224; mon taf, j'ai toujours fum&#233; dehors.

Maintenant que la loi est la, ben j'ai rien chang&#233;. En revanche maintenant, j'attire les cons comme du papier tue mouche, qui viennent me faire la morale et finalement respirer ma cigarette.

Sont cons les cons...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192859 a dit:
			
		

> N'emp&#234;che que c'est quand m&#234;me dingue, &#224; mon taf, j'ai toujours fum&#233; dehors.
> 
> Maintenant que la loi est la, ben j'ai rien chang&#233;. En revanche maintenant, j'attire les cons comme du papier tue mouche, qui viennent me faire la morale et finalement respirer ma cigarette.
> 
> Sont cons les cons...


:love: 


Je n'ai jamais eu autant envie de me remettre &#224; la cigarette depuis que la loi est pass&#233;e.


----------



## katelijn (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192859 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c'est quand même dingue, à mon taf, j'ai toujours fumé dehors.
> 
> Maintenant que la loi est la, ben j'ai rien changé. En revanche maintenant, j'attire les cons comme du papier tue mouche, qui viennent me faire la morale et finalement respirer ma cigarette.
> 
> Sont cons les cons...



Porte plainte pour harcèlement


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192859 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c'est quand même dingue, à mon taf, j'ai toujours fumé dehors.
> 
> Maintenant que la loi est la, ben j'ai rien changé. En revanche maintenant, j'attire les cons comme du papier tue mouche, qui viennent me faire la morale et finalement respirer ma cigarette.
> 
> Sont cons les cons...



Tout le problème réside dans les cons...

Quand je fumais, au boulot, je me mettais dans un endroit ou je ne dérangeais pas les autres, c'est pour moi de la politesse, tout comme tu l'indiques dans ton post...

Les anti-fumeurs (et pas les non-fumeurs) se sentent "forts" maintenant que la loi est votée.
Avant, ils n'osaient pas engueuler les gens, alors que maintenant, ils se sentent justicier :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Oui c'est désagréable, mais de toute façon tu abordes plein de merde, les gaz d'échappement par exemple.... Je ne cherche pas à excuser les fumeurs mais soit on leur trouve des solutions conctrète, soit on s'adapte.
> 
> Non fumeurs et fumeurs doivent faire preuve de compréhension l'un envers l'autre.



Le fait que j'absorbe d'autres saloperies m'incite d'autant plus à agir contre celles où je peux faire quelque chose. Par ailleurs, il est vrai qu'avant, on avait moins de poids, mais on savait aussi moins de choses, ce qui pouvait être mis sur le compte de l'inconscience à cette époque ne bénéficie plus maintenant de cette excuse. A l'époque, les fumeurs pensaient qu'ils ne se faisaient du mal qu'à eux mêmes, maintenant, ils savent que c'est aussi nocif pour les autres.



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4192835 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me révulse, c'est que le fumeur est a priori chiant et gênant. Moi, je n'allume pas mes clopes là où il y a des non-fuleurs. Moi, je n'emmerde personne. Par contre, quasiment tous les non-fumeurs qui prennent la parole dans un but didactique, moralisateur, me fustigent et veulent me parquer, quand ce n'est pas pire. Où se place la tolérance ? :mouais: C'est clair que quand on a en plus l'accord démagogue des lois et donc de l'Etat, c'est plus facile.



Mais je ne veux pas te parquer, mon Chaton, d'abord, je m'ennuierais de toi, et puis, tu ne m'a jamais soufflé de fumée dans le nez ! Je regrette que tu fumes, pour toi, je souhaite ardemment que tu ne sois jamais confronté à ce avec quoi je dois vivre, ça me ferait plaisir que tu arrêtes parce que je me dirais qu'un gars bien aura une chance de vivre un peu plus longtemps, mais c'est tout. Seulement, voilà, des fumeurs comme toi, j'en connais quelques uns, mais le matin, sur le quai de la gare, on ne les distingue pas des non fumeurs, les seuls qu'on voit, ce sont les autres, et ils sont assez nombreux pour enfumer un espace en plein air, malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

C'est un fait ind&#233;niable  Malgr&#233; tout, la position sociale du fumeur aujourd'hui n'est pas normale. Les m&#233;dias les culpabilisent et les discours entendus des anti-fumeurs (notez la nuance, s'il vous pla&#238;t) ont des relents de p&#233;tainisme assez &#233;c&#339;urants. Quand le tabac sera interdit, si &#231;a arrive malheureusement un jour, je peux d&#233;j&#224; dire qui sera dans le camp des collabos. L'effet de masse est impressionnant. M&#234;me quand on n'a jamais g&#234;n&#233; qui que ce soit avec sa fum&#233;e, et qu'on s'isole &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur, seul pour fumer, on a mauvaise conscience. Et &#231;a, ce n'est pas normal. Que les bien pensants aident chaleureusement les gens qui arr&#234;tent de fumer, tiennent un discours conciliant comme celui que tu viens de tenir : OUI. Qu'ils prennent les fumeurs pour des cons en supposant qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'est le cancer, en imaginant qu'on peut forcer quelqu'un &#224; arr&#234;ter de fumer, que si on a r&#233;ussi &#224; arr&#234;ter de fumer, ceux qui n'y arrivent pas ou ne le font pas sont m&#233;prisables : NON, NON, NON et NON. C'est tout simplement inadmissible.

D'autre part, on a beau faire, on ne devient pas non-fumeur quand on a fum&#233;. On devient ancien fumeur. Et &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de tancer les autres du haut de ses X semaines, moi ou ann&#233;es d'arr&#234;t de la cigarette. On a r&#233;ussi &#224; s'arr&#234;ter de fumer quand on est mort d'autre chose et qu'on n'a jamais refum&#233;. Pas avant 

Maintenant, je r&#233;it&#232;re mes plus sinc&#232;res encouragements &#224; ceux qui ont d&#233;cid&#233;, d&#233;cident ou d&#233;cideront de s'arr&#234;ter de fumer. Pour l'avoir fait, comme vous, de nombreuses fois, je compatis et je sais que certains discours sont aga&#231;ants et d&#233;couragent plus qu'autre chose. Soyez forts


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

le chaton a bien exprim&#233; le fond de ma pens&#233;e que j'ai deja essay&#233; de poster par ici

je crois deja l'avoir dit :
 si je vais tenter d'arreter cette clope c'est avant tout parce que on me gonfle de plus en plus les discours et les regards " :mouais: "  des "anti fumage "

.....et sa me culpabilise en plus au point que j'en ai honte quand je sors une clope en public   : je suis devenue une paria 

si il y aurait pas cela je crois bien que j'essayerai meme pas d'arreter !!!


en fait , j'arrete parce que je me sens forc&#233;e d'arreter


----------



## woulf (6 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> en fait , j'arrete parce que je me sens forcée d'arreter




Fais donc l'économie de tes médicaments, vas te faire rembourser directement 
Je pense pas que ce soit une motivation qui fait tenir l'arrêt. 

Et pour les propos du matou: on est bien d'accord qu'il ne faut pas chercher à faire le bien des gens contre leur gré.
Le problème comme toujours vient des abus, dans les 2 sens: des cons qui se foutent littéralement d'où va leur fumée (et elle va toujours, c'est une règle immuable, vers ceux qui ne fument pas ou plus), et les ayatollahs qui veulent ton bien...

Si effectivement tout le monde respectait ce simple principe de ne pas faire chier l'autre tant qu'il ne te fait pas chier, le monde s'en porterait largement mieux...

Amis fumeurs, je sais comme c'est bon, alors si ça vous chante, fumez !
Amis non fumeurs ou anciens fumeurs, arrêtez de lancer des regards plein d'éclair à Robertav, elle frôle la syncope !

Cela étant, on était ici pour encourager ceux qui arrêtent, pas pour discuter du bien ou mal fondé de fumer, on sait tous que c'est pas bon, mais que c'est tellement bon...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ta conclusion. Puisses-tu &#234;tre plus &#233;cout&#233; que moi&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4192859 a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que c'est quand même dingue, à mon taf, j'ai toujours fumé dehors.
> 
> Maintenant que la loi est la, ben j'ai rien changé. En revanche maintenant, j'attire les cons comme du papier tue mouche, qui viennent me faire la morale et finalement respirer ma cigarette.
> 
> Sont cons les cons...



  

Je pensais à un truc... ça risque d'être drôle le jour ou ils interdisent la branlette... :rateau:  

Bon, ceci dit et pour revenir au sujet, je me suis donné quelques jours de plus pour ma préparation psychologique... l'arrêt c'est pour cette semaine donc normalement...


----------



## naas (6 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ...Je pensais à un truc... ça risque d'être drôle le jour ou ils interdisent la branlette... :rateau:


rien à branler :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

pour ma part j'ai replongé bon je refume que 5/6 clopes max par jour mais çà me fait suer et j'men veux de ne pas avoir tenu 
voilà, quand rien ne va, on fume et quand tout va bien et que la vie s'accèlère avec tout plein de bonnes choses qui tombent en même temps, nouveau boulot, nouvelle maison pour bientôt et mariage, eh bien voilà encore un stress qui fait cloper:mouais: 
j'y comprends rien du tout!

princess, tu peux me tenir au courant de l'essai champix car il y a 3 ans j'avais essayé le zyban et je m'étais retrouvée couverte de pustules partout pire que la varicelle, j'me grattais comme une târée et çà a mis 3 semaines à partir après l'arrêt du médoc:mouais: 

donc j'aimerais connaitre les effets secondaires s'il y a de ce new médoc


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2007)

Est ce que tu n'aurais pas besoin de faire quelque chose de mal


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Mars 2007)

Je sors de chez le dentiste Pas beau les taches brunes sur les dents qu'elle m'a dit 

Bon, c'est surement plus le café que la cigarette, pour ce que je fume, on va pas en faire tout un plat non plus!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

je fais tout bien c'est connu n'est-ce-pas   

m'enfin, suis sûre que je vais trouver plein de coopérants ici qui m'aideront  à faire quelque chose de mal


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Je sors de chez le dentiste Pas beau les taches brunes sur les dents qu'elle m'a dit
> 
> Bon, c'est surement plus le café que la cigarette, pour ce que je fume, on va pas en faire tout un plat non plus!



Le café ne tache pas les dents


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> rien à branler :rateau:



Pourquoi cs remarques, vous êtes sourds?


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (8 Mars 2007)

> Posté par LeConcombreMaske
> l'arrêt c'est pour cette semaine donc normalement...



La fin de semaine approche  Tu te sens prêts  

En tout cas, courage


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Mars 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> La fin de semaine approche  Tu te sens prêts
> 
> En tout cas, courage



Voilà, petit message aprés 1 semaine de liberté   

Bon, non pas trop dur, une fois de plus, aidé de mes patchs, passé les premières 48 hrs qui restent difficiles, on commence à moins y penser. Un autre truc qui marche pas mal en cas de grosse envie, c'est le grand verre d'eau... donc je ne fume plus, mais qu'est ce que je pisse...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

note: penser à planquer 1 bouteille d'eau sous la selle pour quand j'ai envie de fumer en sortant de réunion.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (15 Mars 2007)

> Posté par LeConcombreMaske
> Bon, non pas trop dur, une fois de plus, aidé de mes patchs, passé les premières 48 hrs qui restent difficiles, on commence à moins y penser. Un autre truc qui marche pas mal en cas de grosse envie, c'est le grand verre d'eau...



C'est bien, tant que l'eau ne devient pas wisky.  



> Posté par LeConcombreMaske
> donc je ne fume plus, mais qu'est ce que je pisse...





Et puis comme ça t'as toujours un truc long et rond dans les mains.


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

pour le coup de la r&#233;union, j'avais trouv&#233; une astuce c'etait de sortir du bat&#238;ment et aller m'acheter une sucette chupa chups (tr&#232;s important la chupa chups  ) le fait de sortir, d&#233;compresser et acheter ma chupa chups discuter 2 sec avec le vendeur me procurait un bien fou et du coup adieu l'envie de cigarette :king:

bon il ne faut pas &#234;tre dans une zone industrielle perdue :bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

c'est justement là que mes clients se planquent... ARGH


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> ... et aller m'acheter une sucette chupa chups (très important la chupa chups  )



Ca me rappelle qqu'un


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2007)

C'est certainement une d&#233;cision raisonnable que de s'arr&#234;ter de fumer. Mais dans ce qui se passe actuellement, il me semble qu'il y a un enjeu plus profond, celui qui tient &#224; l'allure que le pouvoir a pris depuis &#224; peu pr&#232;s deux si&#232;cles, je veux parler de ce que Michel Foucault appele le bio-pouvoir. Au lieu d'&#234;tre un droit de mort, il est devenu pouvoir sur la vie. L'un de ses p&#244;les consiste dans le dressage du corps : "la majoration de ses aptitudes, l'extorsion de ses forces, la croissance parall&#232;le de son utilit&#233; et de sa docilit&#233;, son int&#233;gration &#224; des syst&#232;mes de contr&#244;le efficaces et &#233;conomiques, tout cela a &#233;t&#233; assur&#233; par des proc&#233;dures de pouvoir qui caract&#233;risent les disciplines". (_La volont&#233; de savoir_). C'est de ce p&#244;le du bio-pouvoir que me semble participer la campagne actuelle contre le tabac. Ce qui est vis&#233;, c'est une configuration et un usage du corps conformes &#224; une grande norme de comportement, celle qui doit rendre la corps apte &#224; toujours plus de contr&#244;le, &#224; toujours plus de rentablit&#233;, &#224; toujours plus de disponibilit&#233;, etc.

La cons&#233;quence du d&#233;veloppement du bio-pouvoir est, dit encore Foucault,  "l'importance croissante prise par le jeu de la norme au d&#233;pens du syst&#232;me juridique de la loi". Le d&#233;cret qui interdit de fumer dans les lieux publics a bien plus l'allure de l'imposition d'une norme que d'un acte &#224; caract&#232;re juridique. 

Et l&#224;, je suis en plein accord avec ce que dit BackCat. C'est cet aspect normatif (et de moins en moins juridique) du pouvoir qui fait qu'il n'a plus besoin de la police pour faire respecter la loi. C'est chacun (ici les non fumeurs, certes pas tous, mais ceux qui ont certaines dispositions au flicage d'autrui) qui en vient &#224; s'&#233;riger en ex&#233;cuteur de la loi. Et ce qui devient alors insupportable, c'est la prolif&#233;ration des petits fics priv&#233;s


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est chacun (ici les non fumeurs, certes pas tous, mais ceux qui ont certaines dispositions au flicage d'autrui) qui en vient à s'ériger en exécuteur de la loi. Et ce qui devient alors insupportable, c'est la prolifération des petits fics privés



Non, ce qui est insupportable, c'est que la loi ait besoin d'exécuteurs pour être respectée, qu'il y ait besoin de flics, publics ou privés, peu importe, c'est ça, qui est insupportable. Que des citoyens doivent être constamment rappelés à l'ordre et au respect des règles de vie en société, voilà, où ça pêche.

Les fumeurs ne semblent pas avoir conscience que quelles que soient les précautions qu'ils prennent (et dieu sait que tous n'ont pas les scrupules de Chaton, et n'en prennent pas autant que lui), ils obligent leurs concitoyens à supporter une partie des conséquences de leurs actes, et malheureusement, lorsqu'on le leur montre, leurs yeux se ferment.

Et pour les conséquences, il n'y a pas que les conséquences directes (fumeurs passifs, effets sur la descendance), mais aussi les autres. a titre d'exemple, le coût social : une vie entière de cotisations à la sécurité sociale ne paie pas une semaine de traitement lourd d'un cancer du poumon, ce sont les autres qui paient le complément.

Un autre exemple, pas du tout "économique", celui là : j'ai appris hier, que le père de mon meilleur ami, qui était aussi mon ami, vient, cette semaine, de décéder prématurément des suites de sa tabagie. Personne ne lui en veut, mais sa femme, elle, elle aurait été heureuse qu'il reste plus longtemps à ses côtés, et si entourée qu'elle soit, ça ne remplacera jamais celui qui n'est plus là.

En ce qui me concerne, je ne souhaite pas que les fumeurs culpabilisent, mais juste qu'ils acceptent de prendre conscience des conséquences de leurs actes, de toutes les conséquences, qu'ils cessent de fermer les yeux et de prétendre être les seuls concernés. Après, lorsqu'ils auront admis ça, on pourra voir plus sereinement comment le problème peut être réglé.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

Ce que je j'aime pas dans ton post, c'est que tu parles des "fumeurs".
Tous les fumeurs ne sont pas comme &#231;a, ne g&#233;n&#233;ralise pas...

Quand je fumais, je ne faisais pas chier les autres, je demandais aux non-fumeurs (et ce ne sont pas tous dans anti-fumeurs) leur avis avant d'en allumer une.

Les fumeurs ne sont pas tous irrespectueux des autres, saches le 

Exemple v&#233;cu : dans un self, jetais dans la partie fumeur.
A la fin de mon repas, j'allume une clope.

Pendant que je fume ma clope, un mec arrive, se pose a cot&#233; de moi (alors qu'il y a beaucoup de place libre autour... )

Et il commence &#224; m'engueuler car je le pollue 

C'est vrai qu'il respirait une partie de ma fum&#233;e, mais bordel, je ne l'ai pas oblig&#233; &#224; s'assoir &#224; cot&#233; de moi quand m&#234;me...

Et quand tu dis que les fumeurs n'ont pas conscience, il faut arr&#234;ter 

Je ne connais pas un seul fumeur qui n'ai pas conscience de la dangerosit&#233; du tabac...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ce qui est insupportable, c'est que la loi ait besoin d'ex&#233;cuteurs pour &#234;tre respect&#233;e, qu'il y ait besoin de flics, publics ou priv&#233;s, peu importe, c'est &#231;a, qui est insupportable. Que des citoyens doivent &#234;tre constamment rappel&#233;s &#224; l'ordre et au respect des r&#232;gles de vie en soci&#233;t&#233;, voil&#224;, o&#249; &#231;a p&#234;che.
> 
> Les fumeurs ne semblent pas avoir conscience que quelles que soient les pr&#233;cautions qu'ils prennent (et dieu sait que tous n'ont pas les scrupules de Chaton, et n'en prennent pas autant que lui), ils obligent leurs concitoyens &#224; supporter une partie des cons&#233;quences de leurs actes, et malheureusement, lorsqu'on le leur montre, leurs yeux se ferment.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas autant besoin d'&#234;tre caress&#233; dans le sens du poil, hein ?  Je sais &#234;tre imb&#233;cile plus souvent qu'&#224; mon tour. Dans ce type de d&#233;bat, il faut veiller &#224; ce qu'un &#233;quilibre perdure. Dans certains discours anti-tabac qu'on a pu y lire, on d&#233;c&#232;le une sorte d'extr&#233;misme. &#199;a s'exprime de plusieurs fa&#231;ons, que tout le monde a pu remarquer, &#224; part peut-&#234;tre ceux qui les ont &#233;crites. Quoi qu'il en soit, il fallait aussi un discours inversement extr&#234;me, que je n'ai eu aucun mal &#224; tenir. Mais c'est tr&#232;s facile d'aligner des mots et de les faire correspondre &#224; l'image qu'on veut donner de soi. Je ne dis pas que j'ai menti non plus, mais, les choses ne sont pas toujours ce qu'elles paraissent.

Partant de l&#224;, dans notre soci&#233;t&#233;, nous sommes finalement d'accord pour dire que le vrai probl&#232;me n'est pas le tabac mais le respect d'autrui. Evidemment, cette v&#233;rit&#233; se transpose sur les &#233;changes de ce fil&#8230; ainsi qu'&#224; la grande majorit&#233; des autres d&#233;bats ici tenus&#8230; et encore une fois, nous v&#233;rifions que macgeneration est une repr&#233;sentation tout &#224; fait logique de la soci&#233;t&#233;.

Vous rendez vous compte qu'en fait, on n'a m&#234;me plus besoin d'&#234;tre g&#234;n&#233; par la fum&#233;e de cigarette ou de g&#234;ner avec sa fum&#233;e pour entrer en "conflit" ?? 

Et si c'&#233;tait &#231;a, la vraie pathologie ?


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

C'est &#233;trange cette propension fran&#231;aise a d&#233;placer tout sujet sur le plan philosophique/politique/et ce que l'on veux, en pratique arr&#234;ter de fumer c'est faisable, il existe aujourd'hui beaucoup de solutions et de cadres pour cela (groupe de parole, livres, m&#233;dicaments, ...) il ne manque que la volont&#233; pour commencer


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ouaip.
Les fran&#231;ais sont tous des cons, t'as raison.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Ce que je j'aime pas dans ton post, c'est que tu parles des "fumeurs".
> Tous les fumeurs ne sont pas comme ça, ne généralise pas...
> 
> Quand je fumais, je ne faisais pas chier les autres, je demandais aux non-fumeurs (et ce ne sont pas tous dans anti-fumeurs) leur avis avant d'en allumer une.
> ...



Tu n'as pas du bien lire ce que j'ai écrit, je ne parle pas des fumeurs qui "font chier les autres", mais de ceux qui "ne semblent pas avoir conscience que quelles que soient les précautions qu'ils prennent, ils obligent leurs concitoyens à supporter une partie des conséquences de leurs actes". Je précisait ensuite que n'étaient pas visées par ça, que les conséquences directes, mais aussi les conséquences indirectes, dont je citais deux exemples volontairement situés aux antipodes l'un de l'autre.

Il ne s'agit pas (seulement) de la conscience de la dangerosité du tabac, mais bien de celle de l'ensemble des conséquences du tabagisme. Lorsque nous fumions, nous ne nous contentions pas d'enfumer le voisinage, ça avait plein d'autres conséquences, dont (au moins en ce qui me concerne, au début des années 80) nous n'avions pas forcément conscience. Le principal grief que je fais aux fumeurs "militants", c'est de nier cette évidence, même avec les preuves sous les yeux. Personnellement, je me suis arrêté de fumer lorsque j'ai pris conscience d'une partie de ces conséquences, et encore aujourd'hui, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse les évaluer toutes, mais de là à  les nier ... :mouais:

Tiens, un autre exemple : Si l'état a accepté de renoncer à la manne fiscale du tabac, c'est qu'il s'est rendu compte que ces taxes ne compensaient pas les dépenses de santé engendrées par le tabac, dépenses supportées par tout un chacun, fumeur ou pas, ça donne une idée de l'énormité du problème social engendré, et on peut en trouver plein d'autres comme ça. La disparition totale des pathologies liées au tabac permettraient de boucher le trou de la sécu, et, à terme de diminuer le taux de prélèvements obligatoires en France, ça, c'est pour l'aspect "civique" de la question


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est étrange cette propension française a déplacer tout sujet sur le plan philosophique/politique/et ce que l'on veux, en pratique arrêter de fumer c'est faisable, il existe aujourd'hui beaucoup de solutions et de cadres pour cela (groupe de parole, livres, médicaments, ...) il ne manque que la volonté pour commencer



C'est vrai, on se demande encore pourquoi les français fument? 


PS : il y a pas mal de gens dans le monde qui fument 

Un p'tit lien : 
http://www.passeportsante.net/fr/Actualites/Statistiques/Fiche.aspx?doc=tabagisme_OMS_st

Alors, en France, il ya  des fumeurs, mais partout ailleurs dans le monde.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est vrai, on se demande encore pourquoi les français fument?
> 
> 
> PS : il y a pas mal de gens dans le monde qui fument
> ...



Oui, mais avec dans l'ordre : la Guinée et la Chine, la France est sur le podium des pays comptant le plus fort taux de fumeurs


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204129 a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip.
> Les fran&#231;ais sont tous des cons, t'as raison.



c'est un peu vite r&#233;sum&#233; et surtout mal interpr&#233;t&#233;, d'autant plus que je suis fran&#231;ais :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

C'est marrant, je regarde cette discussion et je me dis : Adriano, il est temps que tu dises quelque chose d'intelligent.

Bah, non. Rien.

Rien que des &#226;neries &#224; me venir &#224; l'esprit.

Je ne crois pas &#224; la sant&#233; publique. Je crois plus aujourd'hui qu'il est affaire d'int&#233;r&#234;t -d'un certain- public qui n'est que trop &#233;loign&#233; du bien public. 

++ &#224; CouleurSud : je ne veux pas &#234;tre un robot qu'on entretient.
Etre un vulgum pecum, passe encore mais vulgum robota, non, ce n'est vraiment pas bandant.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Tiens, un autre exemple : Si l'&#233;tat a accept&#233; de renoncer &#224; la manne fiscale du tabac, c'est qu'il s'est rendu compte que ces taxes ne compensaient pas les d&#233;penses de sant&#233; engendr&#233;es par le tabac, d&#233;penses support&#233;es par tout un chacun, fumeur ou pas, &#231;a donne une id&#233;e de l'&#233;normit&#233; du probl&#232;me social engendr&#233;, et on peut en trouver plein d'autres comme &#231;a. La disparition totale des pathologies li&#233;es au tabac permettraient de boucher le trou de la s&#233;cu, et, &#224; terme de diminuer le taux de pr&#233;l&#232;vements obligatoires en France, &#231;a, c'est pour l'aspect "civique" de la question


&#192; quand l'arr&#234;t de l'alcool ?!...  





naas a dit:


> c'est un peu vite r&#233;sum&#233; et surtout mal interpr&#233;t&#233;, d'autant plus que je suis fran&#231;ais :rateau:


Ben oui... tu fais partie du "lot"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> À quand l'arrêt de l'alcool ?!...



Contrairement au tabac, en ce qui concerne l'alcool, seuls les excès nuisent à la santé. Le problème est donc différent (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il doive être négligé, juste qu'il mérite un traitement différent), et puis, contrairement aux cigarettiers, les producteurs d'alcool, à l'exception *peut-être* de ceux qui vendent leurs saloperies en boites spécialement faites pour accrocher les gamins) n'ajoutent pas de substances addictives à leurs produits !


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Contrairement au tabac, en ce qui concerne l'alcool, seuls les excès nuisent à la santé. Le problème est donc différent (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il doive être négligé, juste qu'il mérite un traitement différent), et puis, contrairement aux cigarettiers, les producteurs d'alcool, à l'exception *peut-être* de ceux qui vendent leurs saloperies en boites spécialement faites pour accrocher les gamins) n'ajoutent pas de substances addictives à leurs produits !


Ça s'appelle quand même de l'hypocrisie... _cf la loi Évin, non appliquée dans la majeure partie des cas... _


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Contrairement au tabac, en ce qui concerne l'alcool, seuls les excès nuisent à la santé. Le problème est donc différent (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il doive être négligé, juste qu'il mérite un traitement différent), et puis, contrairement aux cigarettiers, les producteurs d'alcool, à l'exception *peut-être* de ceux qui vendent leurs saloperies en boites spécialement faites pour accrocher les gamins) n'ajoutent pas de substances addictives à leurs produits !



Non, non, il vendent juste des boissons mélées alcool et soda pour attirer la clientèle jeune.

A part ça, c'est vachement plus noble en effet.

A d'autres Pascal : le problème, si problème il y a est en tout point comparable.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Ahhh... Je me garderai d'intervenir sur un sujet qui me tient tout particuli&#232;rement &#224; c&#339;ur : la s&#233;curit&#233; sociale et son trou b&#233;ant. Malgr&#233; tout&#8230; 

Bon. Non. J'ai dit non.

Gnniiii....

Argh.

Bon. Associer trou de la s&#233;cu et cons&#233;quence du tabagisme&#8230; &#199;a veut dire que quand on aura foutu dehors tous ces salauds de profiteurs (pour la plupart &#233;trangers !! BEURKKKKK !), pendu et/ou radi&#233; ces fumiers de toubibs qui collent des m&#233;docs bidons aux vieux pour que ceux-ci arr&#234;tent de se plaindre, br&#251;l&#233; ces laboratoires qui d&#233;bitent du placebo &#224; longueur de journ&#233;e, autoris&#233; l'euthanasie active et citoyenne, utilis&#233; les alcooliques comme source d'&#233;nergie pour le chauffage, construit des voitures plus fragiles pour qu'on ne puisse &#234;tre que mort et pas bless&#233; lors d'un accident, j'en passe et des meilleures pour finir par saupoudrer la bonne vieille rengaine "et une bonne guerre l&#224; d'sus"&#8230;

Et ben ? et ben ?


MAIS LA SECURITE SOCIALE VA ENRICHIR LA FRANCE NOM DE DOC !!!! Bordel.

Personne n'y avait pens&#233;.








Euh&#8230; C'est jusqu'&#224; quand qu'on peut d&#233;poser les 500 signatures ? :mouais:


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

Ouaih, une bonne guerre.

J'm'en fous : j'suis exempt&#233;. 

Et je pourrai toujours fumer les troupes des appel&#233;s non-fumeurs.


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est marrant, je regarde cette discussion et je me dis : Adriano, il est temps que tu dises quelque chose d'intelligent.
> 
> Bah, non. Rien.
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que j'ai voulu dire. Le fond du problème n'est pas la santé publique. Bien sûr, on l'invoque, elle a bon dos. Mais au fond, elle n'est qu'un prétexte au développement d'un mouvement plus profond, précisément celui qui nous transforme en robots dociles en agissant sur notre corps comme sur une machine.  Ce qui est requis de nous, c'est d'abandonner notre peine et notre inquiétude de vivre, de lâcher ce qui fait notre individualité et d'acquiescer à un type de comportement tranquillisé et fonctionnel.

On va y arriver.


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

Paul Lafargue (non a dit:
			
		

> « Pour quil parvienne à la conscience de sa force, il faut que le prolétariat foule aux pieds les préjugés de la morale chrétienne, économique, libre penseuse ; il faut quil retourne à ses instincts naturels, quil proclame les Droits de la Paresse, mille et mille fois plus sacrés que les phtisiques Droits de lHomme concoctés par les avocats métaphysiques de la révolution bourgeoise ; quil se contraigne à ne travailler que trois heures par jour, à fainéanter et bombancer le reste de la journée et de la nuit. »



Alors moi je fume.


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204208 a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh... Je me garderai d'intervenir sur un sujet qui me tient tout particulièrement à cur : la sécurité sociale et son trou béant. Malgré tout
> 
> Bon. Non. J'ai dit non.
> 
> ...


Et les cons ?! 
_T'as oublié les cons dans ta liste ! On en fait quoi ?! On prend quoi comme critère pour définir que untel est con ?!...   _

Sinon pour les 500 signatures, tu risques d'être un peu court en temps, là, maintenant, Chaton !....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> A d'autres Pascal : le problème, si problème il y a est en tout point comparable.



Pas du tout, à doses sensées, l'alcool a même des effets bénéfiques sur la santé, ce qui est nuisible, c'est, j'insiste, l'abus d'alcool (ponctuel, comme une cuite, ou habituel : alcoolisme). Le tabac, lui, n'a QUE des effets nocifs sur la santé, quelle que soit la dose.

Je ne pense pas que renoncer à mes quinze à vingt verres de pineau et mes cinq ou six cognacs annuels pourra avoir une quelconque incidence pour la société (bon, c'est vrai, il y a bien, toujours annuellement, entre la valeur de deux à six bouteilles de cidre, selon les années, et une ou deux bières à ajouter à ce qui précède, mais bon ...).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

M&#233;fie toi Pascal&#8230; " quinze &#224; vingt verres de pineau et mes cinq ou six cognacs annuels", l&#224; il y a une notion d'habitude. Je commence &#224; comprendre pourquoi tu trouves &#231;a moins grave


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4204241 a dit:
			
		

> M&#233;fie toi Pascal&#8230; " quinze &#224; vingt verres de pineau et mes cinq ou six cognacs annuels", l&#224; il y a une notion d'habitude. Je commence &#224; comprendre pourquoi tu trouves &#231;a moins grave



Bof, ma dose annuelle d'alcool n'ayant pas sensiblement vari&#233;e au cours des trente cinq derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, et correspondant grosso-modo &#224; ce que certains ici absorbent parfois en une ou deux soir&#233;es (Mackie ), j'esp&#232;re que tu ne m'en voudras pas si je ne suis pas excessivement inquiet


----------



## da capo (15 Mars 2007)

Je ne te ferai pas l'affront de te demander quel est ton IMC, histoire d'être vraiment sur que tu es "sain".


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, ma dose annuelle d'alcool n'ayant pas sensiblement vari&#233;e au cours des trente cinq derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, et correspondant grosso-modo &#224; ce que certains ici absorbent parfois en une ou deux soir&#233;es (Mackie ), j'esp&#232;re que tu ne m'en voudras pas si je ne suis pas excessivement inquiet


D&#233;trompes toi ! Mackie boit plus, mais il r&#233;gurgite autant&#8230; Vomis-tu, toi ? 

Je pense que tu devrais arr&#234;ter l'alcool Pascal. Mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; courageux de nous en avoir parl&#233;. Ta d&#233;marche est saine.

Assieds-toi au milieu et pr&#233;sente toi &#224; tes nouveaux camarades


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, &#224; doses sens&#233;es, l'alcool a m&#234;me des effets b&#233;n&#233;fiques sur la sant&#233;, ce qui est nuisible, c'est, j'insiste, l'abus d'alcool (ponctuel, comme une cuite, ou habituel : alcoolisme). Le tabac, lui, n'a QUE des effets nocifs sur la sant&#233;, quelle que soit la dose.
> 
> Je ne pense pas que renoncer &#224; mes quinze &#224; vingt verres de pineau et mes cinq ou six cognacs annuels pourra avoir une quelconque incidence pour la soci&#233;t&#233; (bon, c'est vrai, il y a bien, toujours annuellement, entre la valeur de deux &#224; six bouteilles de cidre, selon les ann&#233;es, et une ou deux bi&#232;res &#224; ajouter &#224; ce qui pr&#233;c&#232;de, mais bon ...).





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bof, ma dose annuelle d'alcool n'ayant pas sensiblement vari&#233;e au cours des trente cinq derni&#232;res ann&#233;es, et correspondant grosso-modo &#224; ce que certains ici absorbent parfois en une ou deux soir&#233;es (Mackie ), j'esp&#232;re que tu ne m'en voudras pas si je ne suis pas excessivement inquiet


Si tu pouvais savoir le nombre de gens que j'ai p&#251; servir et qui me disaient ne pas boire...  
_Je continue donc &#224; dire que c'est de l'hypocrisie... _

Bon... sinon encore quelques jours et fini, les clops....


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Si tu pouvais savoir le nombre de gens que j'ai p&#251; servir et qui me disaient ne pas boire...
> _Je continue donc &#224; dire que c'est de l'hypocrisie... _
> 
> Bon... sinon encore quelques jours et fini, les clops....



Si tu pouvais savoir le nombre de gens qui ont voulus me faire boire et n'y sont pas parvenus ! Maintenant, je ne conseille &#224; personne de ne pas boire, ni m&#234;me de boire aussi peu que moi, juste d'&#233;viter les exc&#232;s d'exc&#232;s (genre une cuite par jour ou m&#234;me par semaine), et bien s&#251;r, de ne prendre le volant que sobre.


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Contrairement au tabac, en ce qui concerne l'alcool, seuls les excès nuisent à la santé. Le problème est donc différent (ce qui ne signifie pas qu'il doive être négligé, juste qu'il mérite un traitement différent), et puis, contrairement aux cigarettiers, les producteurs d'alcool, à l'exception *peut-être* de ceux qui vendent leurs saloperies en boites spécialement faites pour accrocher les gamins) n'ajoutent pas de substances addictives à leurs produits !


il y aussi le fait qu'historiquement l'alcool était produit par les moines à l'époque, et l'église donc le pouvoir en avait le contrôle ce qui n'était pas le cas de la marie jeanne issue des mondes arabisants, l'inverse existe aussi puisque dans les zones du globe sous influence islamique la fumette est tolérée (et produite  ) et l'alcool est banni


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> il y aussi le fait qu'historiquement l'alcool était produit par les moines à l'époque, et l'église donc le pouvoir en avait le contrôle ce qui n'était pas le cas de la marie jeanne issue des mondes arabisants, l'inverse existe aussi puisque dans les zones du globe sous influence islamique la fumette est tolérée (et produite  ) et l'alcool est banni



De quoi ki cause, lui ? Si tu crois que "nos ancêtres" les gaulois, et tous leurs contemporains, et même une bonne partie de leurs ancêtres à eux ont attendus l'avènement de Jésus ou de Mahomet pour produire des boissons fermentées, puis distillées, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'il, jusqu'au coude, que tu as du trop lever pour raconter des sornettes comme ça ! 

Bon, historiquement, c'était le fil "j'arrête de fumer", ici, si, après cet intermède joyeux, nous revenions à nos moutons fumeurs repentis ? :mouais:


----------



## Max London (15 Mars 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/v/lmBAg_i7bFw.swf[/YOUTUBE]

Fumer rend con


----------



## naas (15 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De quoi ki cause, lui ? Si tu crois que "nos anc&#234;tres" les gaulois, et tous leurs contemporains, et m&#234;me une bonne partie de leurs anc&#234;tres &#224; eux ont attendus l'av&#232;nement de J&#233;sus ou de Mahomet pour produire des boissons ferment&#233;es, puis distill&#233;es, tu te fourre le doigt dans l'&#339;il, jusqu'au coude, que tu as du trop lever pour raconter des sornettes comme &#231;a !
> 
> Bon, historiquement, c'&#233;tait le fil "j'arr&#234;te de fumer", ici, si, apr&#232;s cet interm&#232;de joyeux, nous revenions &#224; nos moutons fumeurs repentis ? :mouais:



je parle de contr&#244;le du march&#233;, de la production et de la distribution dans son entier, ne fait pas semblant de pas comprendre

maintenant &#224; dire qu'ils n'ajoutent rien dans l'alcool pour te rendre accro, ... benh c'est s&#251;r puisque l'int&#233;r&#234;t premier c'est l'alcool, le reste on s'en fout hein :rateau:  

bon revenons au fumeurs qui veulent s'arr&#234;ter mais que c'est dur :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

la je suis au dixieme jour de champix


je fume comme d'habitude quoi que .......je fume par habitude parce que 
quand j'allume une clope bonjour les nausées et les vomissements sans compter le mal de crane

a part ces tres tres  désagréables désagréments aujourd'hui je me suis rendue compte que je n'avais pas envie de clope mais que c'etait une  habitude : a 2 reprise je n'ai pas sorti mon paquet  (a la sortie de la cafet apres le café et quand je suis allée faire les depots bancaire : juste 1 a l'allée mais rien au retour , pas envie ) 


bioman lui est a sa troisieme semaine , il ne fume plus du tout la journée  mais 2 ou 3 maxi la soir et ceci sois disant a cause de moi parce que je fume a ce moment là 

bioman lui aussi avait des nausées au debut (mais tres legeres contrairement a moi ) 
mais ces symptomes ont vite disparu tandi que pour moi j'ai l'impression que cela va en augmentation 

 il n'a pas eu de maux de tete non plus par contre il trouve que la clope a un gout "degoutant" : moi je ne trouve pas de difference de gout , elle est toujours aussi bonne   


voili voilà mon compte rendu


----------



## divoli (15 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> la je suis au dixieme jour de champix
> 
> 
> je fume comme d'habitude quoi que .......je fume par habitude parce que
> quand j'allume une clope bonjour les nausées et les vomissements sans compter le mal de crane



Et encore, on ne t'a pas tout dit. Dès le quinzième jour, il y a des flatulences à répétition...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2007)

merci princess pour ton CR  
je redoutais effectivement de lire les effets secondaires  suis déjà migraineuse chronique, j'ai essayé tous les traitements de fond sans aucun résultat alors si le champix m'en rajoute une couche:mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ... migraineuse chronique, j'ai essayé tous les traitements de fond sans aucun résultat...



T'as essayé un amant ?


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Toumaï,
Tu as déjà fait une radio des sinus?
Tu as déjà eu le nez cassé? Des probi de respiration?


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

Effectivement &#231;a peut venir de &#231;a, j'ai des migraines de temps &#224; autres, seulement depuis ma derni&#232;re grosse fracture du nez au rugby.


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci princess pour ton CR
> je redoutais effectivement de lire les effets secondaires  suis déjà migraineuse chronique, j'ai essayé tous les traitements de fond sans aucun résultat alors si le champix m'en rajoute une couche:mouais:



j'ai eu beaucoup moins de migraines une fois la cigarette arrêtée mais cela prends des mois et des mois avant de voir les effets :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

hello
@concombrecaché tu crois que çà va solutionner mes migraines toi, oulààààààà la prise de tête  

@ned : pas de radio de sinus mais scanner et irm, ils n'ont rien trouvé dans ma cervelle 
mais il est vrai que mon nez se bouche la nuit et j'me réveille tous les matins en apnée 
faudrait effectivement que j'en parle au neuro :hein: et quelle est la solution pour les sinus?

@naas, c'est fort possible puisque la cigarette provoque des pb circulatoires et çà circule pas terrible chez moi non plus 

sinon, je viens de prendre rv chez un magnétiseur jeudi et vendredi prochain, certains ont arrêté d'un coup après 2 séances. je connais une grosse fumeuse de 40 clopes par jour depuis plus de 20 ans qui a stopé direct en sortant alors qu'elle ne voulait pas arrêter et elle a essayé comme çà sans conviction 
en fait, d'après ce que j'ai compris il nous reconditionne à l'état de foetus çà promet:bebe: 
ce qu'il dit c'est qu'on ne nait pas fumeur par conséquent en reprenant tous à zéro on ressort de là en oubliant tout! donc plus besoin du geste, pas de manque, pas besoin de combler par la bouffe etc.
je vous tiendrai au courant de l'effet sur moi


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le tabac, lui, n'a QUE des effets nocifs sur la santé, quelle que soit la dose.



Il y a au moins une action bénéfique du tabac.

Etonnament, le message n'est pas diffusé par le Ministère de la Santé, mais le Ministère des Affaires Etrangères 

http://www.bulletins-electroniques.com/actualites/41842.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Il y a au moins une action bénéfique du tabac.
> 
> Etonnament, le message n'est pas diffusé par le Ministère de la Santé, mais le Ministère des Affaires Etrangères
> 
> http://www.bulletins-electroniques.com/actualites/41842.htm



Les statistiques citées sont un poil faussées par le fait qu'un grand nombre de fumeurs décède d'autre chose avant que le parkingson ne puisse être détecté chez eux


----------



## da capo (17 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les statistiques citées sont un poil faussées par le fait qu'un grand nombre de fumeurs décède d'autre chose avant que le parkingson ne puisse être détecté chez eux



quelle mauvaise foi  

mais je sais que fumer, ça craint ! 
D'ailleurs je ne propose plus à mon gamin de tirer une taff sur mes mégots depuis longtemps


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> @ned : scanner et irm, ils n'ont rien trouvé dans ma cervelle



Ha purée Toumaï !! :love: 
C'était pas prémédité mais fais gaffe, y'a des gens qui vont vite détourner la phrase...
C'est pile poil pour un fil de blondes...


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> ils n'ont rien trouvé dans ma cervelle
> mais il est vrai que mon nez se bouche la nuit et j'me réveille tous les matins en apnée





NED a dit:


> Ha purée Toumaï !! :love:
> C'était pas prémédité mais fais gaffe, y'a des gens qui vont vite détourner la phrase...
> C'est pile poil pour un fil de blondes...



Mais NED, Toumaï a dit que les médecins n'avaient rien trouvé de _pathologique_ dans sa cervelle. Donc, ils ont bien trouvé une cervelle chez elle. Moi je suis sûr qu'elle a une belle cervelle avec des tas de synapses qui communiquent sans cesse entre elles. D'où la sagesse qu'on lui connaît. 

Sans déconner, chère amie, tu as peut-être une apnée du sommeil. Pour ce problème, il y a des spécialistes, des médecins. Ne fais pas trop confiance aux magnétiseurs et à leurs délires de te faire remonter à ta naissance. Le corps n'oublie rien de ce qu'il a vécu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

merci pour cet excellent résumé sur ma cervelle couleur sud:love: au moins tu as compris, pas comme ned   

moui je sais pour le magnétiseur mais bon je tente le coup de toutes façons çà ne me fera pas de mal et en tous cas moins de mal que la clope:hein: 

je ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil, j'ai juste une narine bouchée le matin et comme par hasard toujours côté droit idem migraine qui démarrent à 90% au réveil


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil, j'ai juste une narine bouchée le matin et comme par hasard toujours côté droit idem migraine qui démarrent à 90% au réveil



Tes migraines, ça ne serait pas plutôt de la sinusite, par hasard ?


----------



## Redoch (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> merci pour cet excellent résumé sur ma cervelle couleur sud:love: au moins tu as compris, pas comme ned
> 
> moui je sais pour le magnétiseur mais bon je tente le coup de toutes façons çà ne me fera pas de mal et en tous cas moins de mal que la clope:hein:
> 
> je ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil, j'ai juste une narine bouchée le matin et comme par hasard toujours côté droit idem migraine qui démarrent à 90% au réveil



Salut Toumaï,
Pour ta respiration, tu peux essayer de l'huile d'eucalyptus en inhalation.
Pour ta migraine les infusions de camomille sont recommendées.
Voilà un légé conceil placebo:love:


----------



## Bassman (20 Mars 2007)

Et pour la forme, une petite ligne de coke


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je ne fais pas d'apnée du sommeil, j'ai juste une narine bouchée le matin et comme par hasard toujours côté droit idem migraine qui démarrent à 90% au réveil



Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas un problème dentaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2007)

bon alors je vois que vous me trouvez tout plein de pathologies 
je n'ai pas de sinusite, enfin je crois pas je ne connais pas les symptomes:hein: et les migraines sont de véritables migraines, tout le côté avec nausées vomissements et une espèces d'aiguille derrière l'oeil droit, c'est abominable et je me traine çà depuis l'adolescence 
et pas de prçblème dentaire non plus, j'ai bossé pendant plusieurs années dans le dentaire et ma dentition est nickel  

sur ce j'm'en vais me prendre une chtite camo à défaut de came:love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tes migraines, ça ne serait pas plutôt de la sinusite, par hasard ?


 
Malheureusement pas vraiment de remède je crois contre la fuite des cerveaux.


----------



## urgo94 (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4210175 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la forme, une petite ligne de coke




J'ai essayé une ligne de coca avec une paille,ça pique drôlement les yeux


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

Il faut bien ma&#238;triser la prise de paille c'est souvent de l&#224; que viens le probl&#232;me


----------



## joubichou (21 Mars 2007)

un de mes plus vieux potes a souffert pendant 15 ans de migraines atroces,puis un jour un conflit d'héritage avec sa soeur a été réglé,et les migraines ont disparu d'un coup et définitivement:mouais:


----------



## urgo94 (21 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> bon alors je vois que vous me trouvez tout plein de pathologies
> je n'ai pas de sinusite, enfin je crois pas je ne connais pas les symptomes:hein: et les migraines sont de véritables migraines, tout le côté avec nausées vomissements et une espèces d'aiguille derrière l'oeil droit, c'est abominable et je me traine çà depuis l'adolescence
> et pas de prçblème dentaire non plus, j'ai bossé pendant plusieurs années dans le dentaire et ma dentition est nickel
> 
> sur ce j'm'en vais me prendre une chtite camo à défaut de came:love:



Plus sérieusement,mon fils 32 ans a eu les mêmes symptomes pendant des années ,diagnostique pour lui tombé il y a 15 jours ,Glaucome tres forte tension occulaire sur un oeil,ça vaut peut etre le coup de voir un opthalmo


----------



## urgo94 (21 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Il faut bien maîtriser la prise de paille c'est souvent de là que viens le problème



Meme en faisant tres attention ça irrite les cloisons nasales


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Meme en faisant tres attention ça irrite les cloisons nasales



Pas si tu utilises "Pif Ammoniacal", car il ne raye pas le nez


----------



## urgo94 (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211344 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si tu utilises "Pif Ammoniacal", car il ne raye pas le nez


  Pif ammoniacal n'est délivré que sur ordonnance!, et comporte quelques effets indésirables dont les yeux rouges,les trous dans les chaussures en cas de miction cascadante et non controlée et pas mal d'autres que je conseille de lire dans le Vidal de la cannebiere.


----------



## Redoch (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211344 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si tu utilises "Pif Ammoniacal", car il ne raye pas le nez



   
Ah merde....... j'utilisais deathk-toch, et ça piqué; merci du conceil Bassou.


----------



## divoli (21 Mars 2007)

Cher(e)s ami(e)s,


Je vous rappelle que ce topic s'intitule "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer", et non pas "C'est décidé, j'arrête de sniffer". 

Bien que je ne doute pas que certains doivent cumuler les deux... 

Prière de bien vouloir créer un autre topic.


----------



## macarel (21 Mars 2007)

urgo94 a dit:


> Pif ammoniacal n'est délivré que sur ordonnance!, et comporte quelques effets indésirables dont les yeux rouges,les trous dans les chaussures en cas de miction cascadante et non controlée et pas mal d'autres que je conseille de lire dans le Vidal de la cannebiere.



Tu oublie le ramollissement du cerveau (à condition que..)  , effet secondaire très importnt


----------



## Bassman (21 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Cher(e)s ami(e)s,
> 
> 
> Je vous rappelle que ce topic s'intitule "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer", et non pas "C'est décidé, j'arrête de sniffer".
> ...



Bah On peut se mettre a sniffer pour ne pas être tenter de fumer aussi


----------



## Max London (21 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4211735 a dit:
			
		

> Bah&#8230; On peut se mettre a sniffer pour ne pas &#234;tre tenter de fumer aussi



C'est ce qui s'appelle un moyen de substitution (aussi efficace qu'un autre je te l'avoue)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

je suis au debut de ma quatrieme semaine de champix.....voilà ......

dans la notice il y a noté que il fallait arreter de fumer apres 15 jours de la premiere prise du medicament, mon doc lui m'a dit que je pouvais continuer  a fumer , que j'aurais arreté toute seule

il a bien vu, j'ai arretée depuis samedi soir donc  3 semaine apres le debut du traitement

 le mal de tete a eté plutot persistant au debut mais le plus "chiant" etaient les nausées et les vomissements : c'est simple, 1 fois sur 3,  15 a 20 minutes apres la prise du medoc j'allais vomir que ce soit le matin avec juste un café dans l'estomac , ou le soir avec tout le repas

depuis dimanche j'ai juste de legeres nausées le matin , on ne me voit plus courir dans la galerie et rentrer en vitesse dans mon magasin      

a la clope j'y pense , matin midi soir entre l'heure , tout le temp 

je ne dirais pas que j'ai envie , mais plutot histoire d'habitude :
je monte dans la voiture et op une clope , encore un'autre au feu rouge avant le dernier trait de route pour arriver au boulot et l'ecraser a l'entrée de la galerie , je vais a la banque et op , une clope a l'aller, un'autre au retour...ect ect

tellement une habitude que hier matin , comme d'hab , quand ma vendeuse est arrivée je suis partie dehors......je me suis retrouvé sur le parking comme une idiote me demandant ce que je foutais là vu que je ne fume plus     


le moral sa va  mais il faut dire que le medoc agis sur le systeme , c'est ce que m'a dis le pharmacien ....j'espere tenir, j'espere que je perds vite les vieilles habitudes , d'ailleur je viens d'en changer , je ne prends plus du sucre dans le café par exemple mais souvent, tres souvent je me demande pourquoi j'ai arretée ......franchement je ne vois pas le "bien" d'arreter de fumer


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> franchement je ne vois pas le "bien" d'arreter de fumer



 Princess,

Moi, le "bien", je le voyais avant, et trois mois après, mais "pendant", je ne le voyais plus non plus.


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (28 Mars 2007)

Salut à tous,

Aujourd'hui c'est ma 4ème semaine sans cigarette et tout va bien  .

Bon courage à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

@ princess, quand je vois tous les effets négatifs du champix çà me donne vraiment pas envie d'essayer:sick: surtout que tu ne vois même pas l'intérêt d'avoir arrêté et t'y penses tout le temps 

je n'ai pas eu le temps d'aller chez le magnétiseur par contre, j'ai discuté avec un pote qui fumait deux paquets par jour depuis 35 ans! et il m'a dit qu'il avait arrêté net depuis 1 an sans jamais plus penser ni souffrir un seul instant au manque de clope 
je lui ai demandé sa recette magique et il m'a dit qu'il avait lu le bouquin d'Allen Carr, "la méthode simple" et qu'en refermant le livre il n'a plus jamais eu envie de fumer 

je viens donc d'acheter le livre, d'ailleurs Allen Car a même édité une version spéciale femmes  "la méthode simple pour les femmes qui veulent arrêter de fumer", je vais donc commencer la lecture et je vous tiendrais informés de la suite des événements, j'me demande bien ce qui va se passer en le lisant, mon pote n'a pas voulu m'en dire plus, il m'a juste dit fonce lire ce livre c'est du délire:hein:


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> le moral sa va  mais il faut dire que le medoc agis sur le systeme , c'est ce que m'a dis le pharmacien ....j'espere tenir, j'espere que je perds vite les vieilles habitudes , d'ailleur je viens d'en changer , je ne prends plus du sucre dans le café par exemple mais souvent, tres souvent je me demande pourquoi j'ai arretée ......franchement je ne vois pas le "bien" d'arreter de fumer


et si tu essaie par exemple la chupa chups à la place de la tige ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> et si tu essaie par exemple la chupa chups à la place de la tige ?


C'est une idée fixe...


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est une idée fixe...



qu'est ce que tu as à lui proposer


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

Un pierrot gourmand&#8230; au moins, &#231;a changerait.


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2007)

Ca me fait penser à la pub avec Dominique lavanant pour les bonbons La vosgienne: "je bois pas, je fume pas mais qu'est ce que je suce..."


----------



## Moumou (28 Mars 2007)

Bien le bonjour à tous,
Ca fait maintenant un an que je ne fume plus, et j'en suis ravi. Je ne vais plus chez le medecin toutes les 3 semaines, je crache plus mes poumons sous la douche et j'ai de l'argent sur mon compte en banque. (Je fumais 2 à 3 paquest par jour donc forcement).

J'avais essayé plusieurs fois sans succès, reprise au bout de 2 ou 3 jours, meme le soir meme des fois, ce qui m'a beaucoup aidé c'est une bonne grippe, je me suis dit tiens je vais essayer de pas me bruler la gorge pour une fois et depuis ben je fume plus.

Par contre, il y a des fois j'ai toujours cette envie, l'odeur peut etre quelques fois tres tentante, mais j'ai pris une clope il n'y a pas longtemps et le gout mes amis est assez affreux, ca m'a meme fait vomir.

Comme quoi...


----------



## spud34 (28 Mars 2007)

Moumou a dit:


> ce qui m'a beaucoup aidé c'est une bonne grippe



Ok je file me faire inoculer le virus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2007)

le bouquin d'Allen Carr "la m&#233;thode simple" au f&#233;minin , qui d'ailleurs promets qu'on ne grossira pas , je l'ai lu et mon mari aussi le sien mais personne de nous 2 a arret&#233;s

depuis 2 ans il traine dans un coin et il prends poussiere......peut etre qu'il faut le lire "d'un trait" et pas comme moi qui a mis 1 semaine pour le lire : j'adore lire mais ce livre je le trouvais plutot  (voir beaucoup  ) "barbant" 


les sucettes ? voyons........je refais ma coiffure a couettes , un chupa chups entre mes dents et puis je vais me "promener" entre mes clients comme cela     

nan !!!  ......j'ai pas envie de sucer ( :affraid:   ) , je ne porte rien a ma bouche (et toc :rateau:  ) ......hier j'ai meme achet&#233; chez le confiseur des bonbons menthe sans sucre, trop peur de grossir, et j'en ai pris 1 en tout l'apres-midi ......comme quoi je ne fume plus mais "l'envie " de remplacer la clope par autre chose je ne l'ai pas  


moi la grippe ne m'a jamais reussi a me faire arreter , meme la poumonie que j'ai eu il y a 2 ans ne m'a pas empech&#233; de fumer......mais il faut dire , arreter de cloper a l'epoque c'etait une id&#233;e qui etait loins, tres loins de m'effleurer 



voili voilu :love:


----------



## divoli (28 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> les sucettes ? voyons........je refais ma coiffure a couettes , un chupa chups entre mes dents et puis je vais me "promener" entre mes clients comme cela



Oui, surtout si c'est pour en arriver à "C'est décidé, je vais finir diabétique"...


----------



## urgo94 (29 Mars 2007)

Bon! j'ai arrêté le tabac,les 3B: Bouf..,bois..,Ba...
Ma santé s'améliore de jour en jour,mais alors qu'est ce que je m'emmer...,tous les plaisirs de ma vie, disparus!
prochaine étape:arrêter de respirer avant de mourir d'ennui


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> ...les sucettes ? voyons........je refais ma coiffure a couettes , un chupa chups entre mes dents et puis je vais me "promener" entre mes clients comme cela     ...


C'est très rigolo de sucer sa sucette au boulot, d'un coté tu te la joue consultant à la pointe devant le client ,concept design, capital cost, lead industry designer bla bla et de l'autre coté tu as ta sucette chupa chups :bebe:

La différence entre ces deux monde m'a toujours fait beaucoup rire


----------



## tirhum (29 Mars 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> (...)
> les sucettes ? voyons........je refais ma coiffure a couettes , un chupa chups entre mes dents et puis je vais me "promener" entre mes clients comme cela
> (...)


Pourtant...   





  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourtant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmm, frileuse comme elle est, là, j'ai un doute !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mmmm, frileuse comme elle est, là, j'ai un doute !


&#231;a ne se voit pas sur le dessin, mais ses t&#233;tons pointent. Ce qui prouve qu'elle a froid!


----------



## Grug (29 Mars 2007)

la pause sucette, c'est sur le parking


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2007)

okkey!!!!!!    


maintenant je comprends les voiture, c'est sur le parking    



 


sinon, comme dit dans le pilier .................merciiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## jupiter (30 Mars 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> je lui ai demandé sa recette magique et il m'a dit qu'il avait lu le bouquin d'Allen Carr, "la méthode simple" et qu'en refermant le livre il n'a plus jamais eu envie de fumer



j'ai lu ce bouquin...en fumant une clope!
Chez moi ça n'a pas marché :rose:


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2007)

en remplacement de la chupa chups tant d&#233;cri&#233;e  , voici le cendrier en forme de poumoun


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Ouais !!! On peut le trouver o&#249; ?? Si tu le retournes &#231;a ressemble &#224; l'arbre de Minas Thirith !! Moi qui adore fumer devant un bon dvd du Seigneur des Anneaux !


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2007)

tu as celui l&#224; aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Ah ouais. Moins dr&#244;le d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Avril 2007)

Oui... J'ai fait un rêve...
Je décrochais le budget pub de chez Lucky Strike® et je me faisais payer en clopes :love: :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2007)

But... It's toasted !


----------



## snoog (5 Avril 2007)

C'est bien que tu fumes plus car tu es l'un de ceux qui fait de nous le "second hand smoking", et ça c'est pas bien!


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2007)

Tiens, j'en profite. J'ai lu plusieurs fois aujourd'hui, _cigares &#224; moustaches_  (Y'a des jours comme &#231;a. Certainement &#224; cause de la Lune. A force d'envoyer toutes ces machines dans l'espace, tout se d&#233;traque non ?)
Bon, bref.
Cigares &#224; moustaches donc.
Si, si, croyez moi ou pas, je connaissais pas ! Je sais que la liste des mots saugrenus pour d&#233;signer votre anatomie intime, messieurs, est riche et haute en couleurs. Mais autant vous dire que celui l&#224; ne rejoindra pas mon carnet &#233;rotique..

Ceci &#233;tant dit, et pour coller au sujet, j'ai pas envie d'arr&#234;ter de fumer pour autant, hein !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Avril 2007)

mado a dit:


> Cigares à moustaches donc.



Curieux que tu ne la connaisse pas, pas tant que ça, c'est une expression qui date un peu, je crois bien ne plus l'avoir entendue depuis les années 60 !


----------



## mado (5 Avril 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Curieux que tu ne la connaisse pas, pas tant que ça, c'est une expression qui date un peu, je crois bien ne plus l'avoir entendue depuis les années 60 !


 

Cool, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas pu dire : _forcément, j'étais pas née.._
Merci Pascal  :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2007)

"Racolage sur la voie publique"; &#231;a va chercher dans les combien ?!...


----------



## GroDan (9 Avril 2007)

ouais, ben moi, j'ai trouvé (avec mon médecin), la bonne soluce pour stopper toutes formes de fumettes en tous  genres !:love:
plus de clopes, plus rien...et plus d'alcool non plus par la même occasion !

Une bonne maladie incurable, avec un traitement qui n'autorise aucune forme d'addiction.

Bon, j'en ai profité pendant 25 ans, j'espére juste pouvoir conserver ma nouvelle hygiéne de vie  pendant les 25 prochaines (sic!)

Hier soir mes voisins m'ont invités à féter ma sortie de l'hosto...ben y sont pas génés pour sortir les meilleurs champ', pinards et cigares...par contre y m'ont préparés d'excellent plats ! Manger je peux encore ! mais le cote des landes et le champ', c'etait de la torture ! Je hais mes voisins !surtout autour de ces p.... de havanes (de vrai !) et la gentiane du tonton !

Hygiéne de vie qui disait...


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Avril 2007)

Je viens poster sur ce tread pour f&#233;liciter mon mari, qui apr&#232;s 30 ans de cigarettes, vient de faire son premier mois "sans". Pas facile en Afrique, quand on sait qu'il n'y a aucun interdit &#224; ce sujet, et que les cigarettes sont quasiment donn&#233;es...  

Il va assez bien, n'a pas chang&#233; d'humeur. Ne mange pas plus. 

Je mentionne qu'il l'a fait pour lui!  Quoique on en profite tous  

---

Courage &#224; ceux qui tentent d'arr&#234;ter.


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> ...
> Il va assez bien, n'a pas changé d'humeur. Ne mange pas plus...


pas normal ça :hein: c'est louche même


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Avril 2007)

Bon, un peu plus d'un mois sans... plus de patch depuis quelques jours... ça va pas trop mal... à part peut être l'envie de tuer la terre entière :rateau:  ... 

Bon j'exagère un peu, j'ai juste envie de tuer mes voisins, mes collègues (oui, surtout lui, mais lui, même quand il sera mort, j'aurais encore envie de le tuer ! ), tous mes amis (encore) fumeurs...   

Ah oui, juste un truc en passant, c'est dingue ce que ça sent du bec un(e) fumeur(se)...


----------



## woulf (13 Avril 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ah oui, juste un truc en passant, c'est dingue ce que ça sent du bec un(e) fumeur(se)...



M'en parle pas, hier je suis monté en voiture avec deux collègues de travail fumeurs, dans leur voiture... HORREUR 
J'ai vraiment du mal à présent, ça me rend limite malade. Dire que j'ai fumé en bagnole pendant tant d'années...


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2007)

naas a dit:


> pas normal ça :hein: c'est louche même


Une chupa© ?!...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Une chupa© ?!...



Je crois que l'on tiens un comique tendance spiritueuse, c'est du bon là, faudra que je le sorte pour la prochaine fête de quartier, je suis sûr qu'il fera rire les enfants.


----------



## tirhum (14 Avril 2007)

Tu es un mod&#232;le du genre...


----------



## woulf (14 Avril 2007)

Vous devriez vous faire engager comme comiques par l'ARC, pour des campagnes de pub, genre les frères ennemis de la Chupa chups 

Naas, ne le prend pas mal, mais faut avouer que t'as insisté - lourdement - sur les sucettes magiques


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Vous devriez vous faire engager comme comiques par l'ARC, pour des campagnes de pub, genre les frères ennemis de la Chupa chups
> 
> Naas, ne le prend pas mal, mais faut avouer que t'as insisté - lourdement - sur les sucettes magiques


Pas vol&#233;e celle-l&#224; 

Bon. On reprend ? :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4238358 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Bon. On reprend ? :mouais:



La clope ? :hein:


----------



## Becassin (17 Avril 2007)

personne a essayé l'homéopathie, pour savoir si c'est efficace, pour un petit fumeur?


----------



## naas (17 Avril 2007)

Pour un petit fumeur il n'y a besoin de rien car il n'y a pas d'acoutumance physique seulement psychologique.
Donc oui l'hom&#233;opathie peut &#234;tre utilis&#233;e


----------



## urgo94 (17 Avril 2007)

Attention avec l'homeopathie,plus c'est dilué plus c'est fort


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

NAAS a raison. Qu'est ce que tu appelles un petit fumeur?


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (18 Avril 2007)

> Posé par ZRXolivier
> NAAS a raison. Qu'est ce que tu appelles un petit fumeur?



Un petit fumer c'est moins de 1m70.  :rateau:  

Je suis d'humeur taquine ce matin  

Sinon en dessous de 5 cigarette c'est un petit fumeur.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

merci. Vu ce que je fume, je suis un monstre, je mesure 10 mètres! :affraid:


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (18 Avril 2007)

Par contre la dépendance ne dépend pas forcement du nombres de cigarettes, mais aussi des l'états d'esprit des gens. Les gens qui fume pour combler un manque ou pour ce concentrer (ce qui était mon cas) auront beaucoup de mal à arrêter même si ils fument peu. La quantité n'est pas le seul critère de dépendance.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Par contre la dépendance ne dépend pas forcement du nombres de cigarettes, mais aussi des l'états d'esprit des gens. Les gens qui fume pour combler un manque ou pour ce concentrer (ce qui était mon cas) auront beaucoup de mal à arrêter même si ils fument peu. La quantité n'est pas le seul critère de dépendance.



certes, mais comme NASS le disait justement, il s'agit dans ce cas plus de comportemental ou de psychologique que de dépendances physiques. Ce qui, je te l'accorde n'est pas forcément plus simple et  réclame tout autant d'efforts et de soins.


Quant à moi, si tout va bien, je crois que je serai mur bientôt pour faire une enième tentative...


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (18 Avril 2007)

> Posté par ZRXolivier
> 
> certes, mais comme NASS le disait justement, il s'agit dans ce cas plus de comportemental ou de psychologique que de dépendances physiques.




Je ne sais pas si il faut séparé les deux. Car en général tout problème physique sont lié à un problème psychique. Le problème physique est la partie visible du problème. Le psychique la racine. Pour la cigarette je pense que la majorité du problème est psychique.


----------



## urgo94 (18 Avril 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si il faut séparé les deux. Car en général tout problème physique sont lié à un problème psychique. Le problème physique est la partie visible du problème. Le psychique la racine. Pour la cigarette je pense que la majorité du problème est psychique.



Et vice et versa


----------



## CouleurSud (19 Avril 2007)

Shaolin_Moon a dit:


> Par contre la d&#233;pendance ne d&#233;pend pas forcement du nombres de cigarettes, mais aussi des l'&#233;tats d'esprit des gens. Les gens qui fume pour combler un manque ou pour ce concentrer (ce qui &#233;tait mon cas) auront beaucoup de mal &#224; arr&#234;ter m&#234;me si ils fument peu. La quantit&#233; n'est pas le seul crit&#232;re de d&#233;pendance.



Tu as raison. Le tabac &#233;tait aussi une drogue d'intellectuels, d'artistes, etc. La fum&#233;e accompagnait les pages tourn&#233;es et donnait cette couleur bleut&#233;e aux discussions de caf&#233;.
Et on oublie enfin la perte esth&#233;tique dans le paysage urbain, celle qui va laisser un vide dans nos quartiers et nos villages lorsque tout le monde aura arr&#234;t&#233; de fumer : la carotte de la R&#233;gie.


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2007)

Je pense que la premi&#232;re d&#233;pendance est le plaisir que la cigarette procure, la deuxieme est bien s&#251;r la d&#233;pendance physique.


----------



## Bjeko (20 Avril 2007)

Allez on va essayer, je viens d' écraser ma dernière cigarette...
Je viens de switcher sur Mac, c' est l' occasion de démarrer une nouvelle vie, plus saine sur tous les plans


----------



## naas (20 Avril 2007)

Bon courage


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

Becassin a dit:


> personne a essayé l'homéopathie, pour savoir si c'est efficace, pour un petit fumeur?



Homéopathie ??? :affraid:

Mais que devient la pauvre Juliette du coup ?


----------



## Grug (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242397 a dit:
			
		

> Homéopathie ??? :affraid:
> 
> Mais que devient la pauvre Juliette du coup ?


je crois qu'elle nique aux Tines&#8230;

 :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (20 Avril 2007)

Bon...  j'ai compris qu'il n'a pas totallement arrêté, il en fume 5 par jour, "dit-il"... 

Il dit que les patch marchent pas, parce qu'ici, c'est trop humide et qu'ils tombent... 

Un conseil à part le pansement autour du patch et du bras que je pourrais installer chaque matin?


----------



## tirhum (20 Avril 2007)

Des menottes ?!...


----------



## Bassman (20 Avril 2007)

agrafe le patch avec une agrafeuse murale :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4242397 a dit:
			
		

> Homéopathie ??? :affraid:
> 
> Mais que devient la pauvre Juliette du coup ?



C'est paaaas bien de railler nos chers disparus qui ne peuvent plus te répondre...


----------



## Bjeko (27 Avril 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Allez on va essayer, je viens d' &#233;craser ma derni&#232;re cigarette...
> Je viens de switcher sur Mac, c' est l' occasion de d&#233;marrer une nouvelle vie, plus saine sur tous les plans


 

Rhaaa une semaine, 7 longs jours que j&#8217; ai &#233;crit ce truc au-dessus (mais qu&#8217; est-ce qui m&#8217; a pris bordxx de mxxx ??!!???)

Bon ma vie n&#8217; est pas du tout plus saine : je mange un tas de salet&#233;s entre et durant les repas (chupa chups, chewing gums, chips, chocolat, &#8230; : j&#8217; ai d&#233;ja pris du bide et des petits boutons)

Je bois beaucoup moins qu&#8217; avant (je parle d&#8217; eau, hein  ), m&#234;me en me for&#231;ant j&#8217; arrive pas &#224; finir ma bouteille d&#8217; un litre dans la journ&#233;e, avant c&#8217; &#233;tait facile le double&#8230; du coup j&#8217; ai l&#8217; air moins frais&#8230;

J&#8217; ai souffert le martyre pour pas craquer, moments cruciaux : ap&#233;ros, digestifs, caf&#233;s (apr&#233;s le barbe-cue ce w-e par ex, arrrghhh), et tout &#231;a pour quoi ?

J&#8217; ai un mal fou pour me concentrer sur les boulots, en fait &#231;a fait une semaine que j&#8217; ai pas foutu grand-chose et le travail s&#8217; accumule&#8230;

Quand je me regarde dans le miroir, je vois une t&#232;te de d&#233;terr&#233; : cernes, palot, pas frais quoi&#8230; 

Et tout ce que j&#8217; ai comme consolation c&#8217; est que ce n&#8217; est que le d&#233;but et encore de longues semaines/mois/ann&#233;es comme celle-ci m&#8217; attendent, voire m&#234;me&#8230; le reste de ma vie !!!!!! 
Bouhhhhh, je suis d&#233;prim&#233;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Mais je fume plus !!!

@ la semaine prochaine pour la suite de l&#8217; aventure (ma chi me lo fa fa&#8217; ??? comme on dit par chez moi)


----------



## boddy (27 Avril 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Rhaaa une semaine, 7 longs jours que j ai écrit ce truc au-dessus (mais qu est-ce qui m a pris bordxx de mxxx ??!!???)
> 
> Bon ma vie n est pas du tout plus saine : je mange un tas de saletés entre et durant les repas (chupa chups, chewing gums, chips, chocolat,  : j ai déja pris du bide et des petits boutons)
> 
> ...




*TIENS LE COUP *​


----------



## kisbizz (27 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est paaaas bien de railler nos chers disparus qui ne peuvent plus te répondre...




et les vivants eux continuent de fumer   

moi j'ai repris :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est paaaas bien de railler nos chers disparus qui ne peuvent plus te répondre...


Je suis le fils naturel caché d'yves montand


----------



## Bjeko (27 Avril 2007)

Merci (un peu en retard) à Naas et Boddy pour votre soutien moral (z' etes passés par la vous aussi ?)

Pour SuperMoquette par contre... j' ai trop envie de te .... FUMER !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :affraid:


----------



## woulf (28 Avril 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> J ai un mal fou pour me concentrer sur les boulots, en fait ça fait une semaine que j ai pas foutu grand-chose et le travail s accumule



Un des effets pervers de s'arrêter de fumer; on a du mal à se concentrer pendant un petit bout de temps, mais ça revient hein


----------



## orangina_rouge (28 Avril 2007)

Ce qui m'a amené à arrêter de fumer, c'est la naissance de ma fille il y a un an (quasi jour pour jour). Ce fut assez difficile au début, mais pas pour autant l'épreuve que je pensais subir.
Depuis, je me suis remis à courir tous les matins.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Mai 2007)

déjà bu ?


----------



## rezba (15 Mai 2007)

A 2 jours pr&#232;s, je pouvais r&#233;cup&#233;rer 50 &#8364; sur le co&#251;t de ce truc, qui a l'air relativement efficace, somme toute.


----------



## Maurice le poisson rouge (15 Mai 2007)

* !!!*


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2007)

Fumer tue, quand même


----------



## rezba (15 Juin 2007)

Y'a des trucs que j'arrive pas &#224; comprendre.
&#199;a fait un mois que je ne fume plus. c'est la troisi&#232;me fois que je m'arr&#234;te. C'est la premi&#232;re fois que c'est aussi facile.
D&#233;sassocier tous les gestes que, depuis l'&#226;ge de 13 ans, j'ai associ&#233; petit &#224; petit &#224; la cigarette. Toute une vie d'adulte avec &#231;a comme compagnon.
Et c'est facile. Facile de ne pas fumer avec le caf&#233;. De ne pas fumer apr&#232;s le repas. De ne pas fumer avec les autres &#224; l'ap&#233;ro.
Et la derni&#232;re qui vraiment est dure, c'est celle de maintenant. Celle que je fumais en faisant le bilan de la journ&#233;e de boulot, ou avant de remettre un coup de collier pour deux heures. Celle de 18h. et je savais m&#234;me pas qu'elle &#233;tait importante, celle-l&#224;.

Faut que je trouve &#224; quoi elle correspond vraiment, que je puisse finir de l'&#233;radiquer.


A part &#231;a, c'est bien. Je crois, l'esp&#232;re, que cette fois je tiens le bon truc.
:love:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2007)

M&#234;me chose que miguel rezbounet... :love:
Pas compliqu&#233; d'arr&#234;ter, pour l'instant, &#231;a fait 3 semaines... 


_P.S : et pas une seule chupa&#169; !.... 
Je sais chuis con d'en remettre une couche, mais j'aime bien et il para&#238;t qu'il y a de plus gros cons que moi sur ce forum...   _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> M&#234;me chose que miguel rezbounet... :love:
> Pas compliqu&#233; d'arr&#234;ter, pour l'instant, &#231;a fait 3 semaines...
> 
> 
> ...


On m'appelle?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2007)

Il est pas mal ton appeau, Tirhum...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Juin 2007)

Fuuuuuuuuck plus de clopes


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fuuuuuuuuck plus de clopes


J'ai ramené des cartouches... Putain! comment qu'elles sont pas chères en Espagne!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai ramené des cartouches... Putain! comment qu'elles sont pas chères en Espagne!!!! :love: :love: :love:



je t'ai passé mon adresse en MP.

Merci


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

Tu les revends combien toi Patoch ? Casse pas le marché noir hein !


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

Poisson grill&#233; moi ?

poisson fum&#233;, &#224; la rigueur&#8230;


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2007)

Je te fais un prix :love: 

edit 1 : je lis dans tes pens&#233;es  

edit 2 : Avec citron, blinis et cr&#232;me fra&#238;che (en quantit&#233;, &#231;a peut servir..  )


----------



## Grug (27 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je te fais un prix :love:
> 
> (edit : je lis dans tes pens&#233;es  )


mais mais mais tu as &#233;dit&#233; ? 

tout &#231;a pour ne pas avouer que tu tentes d'arr&#234;ter de fumer&#8230;

courage, nous sommes avec toi


----------



## jugnin (4 Juillet 2007)

Hier matin, d&#233;part &#224; la bourre pour le travail. Plus de tabac, pas de sous non plus. La vexe, il faut passer par le centre et s'arr&#234;ter en deux lieux.

_Bon, j'irai ce midi.
*
'Pis non, j'arr&#234;te de fumer, tiens.*_

_Mais oui, et tant que je suis, je vais me mettre au footing.:rateau:_

Une bonne blague, mais qui donne &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir ce jour l&#224;, sans qu'on puisse savoir pourquoi. Plut&#244;t que d'&#234;tre attentif au volant, on se questionne (pertinemment:rateau : _ouais, j'ai pas que &#231;a &#224; foutre, mais en fait dans la vie, c'est jamais le moment... 'pis l&#224;, ces temps-ci, je sors pas trop, y'a peut &#234;tre un cr&#233;neau. 
_
Puis le questionnement tourne &#224; l'&#233;preuve de volont&#233; : _"Allez, pour voir"


_La journ&#233;e passe. Une journ&#233;e de merde, mais qui l'aurait &#233;t&#233; &#233;galement avec des clopes. En rentrant, le soir, on est d&#233;j&#224; dubitatif, cherchant un &#233;ventuel reliquat d'Interval :_
*
'Tain, mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette id&#233;e &#224; la con, l&#224; ?


J+1.
*_


----------



## estomak (11 Octobre 2008)

personne a essayé la cigarette éléctronique par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Si et c'est traitre. T'as l'impression de ne pas trop fumer puisqu'il n'y a pas de fumée mais en fait si ...


----------



## estomak (11 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Si et c'est traitre. T'as l'impression de ne pas trop fumer puisqu'il n'y a pas de fumée mais en fait si ...



j'ai quand même bien envie d'essayer. C'est à priori moins nocif que les clopes au goudron dans ce que j'ai lu. En fait, j'ai vu un écrivain hier soir à la télé qui disait qu'il avait réussi a 'arreter' la clope en la substituant par ça.
http://arreter-fumer-cigarette-elec...2008/01/test-cigarette-electronique-gout.html
je sais pas ce que ça vaut ce blog mais je me laisserais bien convaincre.


----------



## g.robinson (11 Octobre 2008)

Je n'avais pas encore vu cette discussion (et oui ça arrive).

C'est une vrai chianli. J'ai arrété 3 mois l'année dernière puis un coup de stress au taff et j'ai craqué. C'est la clop dans la voiture le matin qui me manquait le plus je crois.
Maintenant j'attend mon dernier RV chez le dentiste. Après un bon nettoyage il me semble que c'est un bon moment. Je vais racheter des patchs je trouve que ça fonctionne pas mal.
:sleep:


----------



## piercoco (11 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'ai quand même bien envie d'essayer. C'est à priori moins nocif que les clopes au goudron dans ce que j'ai lu. En fait, j'ai vu un écrivain hier soir à la télé qui disait qu'il avait réussi a 'arreter' la clope en la substituant par ça.
> http://arreter-fumer-cigarette-elec...2008/01/test-cigarette-electronique-gout.html
> je sais pas ce que ça vaut ce blog mais je me laisserais bien convaincre.



Ouais ... c'était monsieur houellebecq face à monsieur BHL !!!

Plus déprime que lui tu meurs !!! (suicide) C'est pour ça qu'i a arrêté la clop pour éviter le cancer du tabac, il préfère celui de l'électronique .... plus lent ... beaucoup plus lent !!!


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

g.robinson a dit:


> Je n'avais pas encore vu cette discussion (et oui ça arrive).
> 
> C'est une vrai chianli. J'ai arrété 3 mois l'année dernière puis un coup de stress au taff et j'ai craqué. C'est la clop dans la voiture le matin qui me manquait le plus je crois.
> Maintenant j'attend mon dernier RV chez le dentiste. Après un bon nettoyage il me semble que c'est un bon moment. Je vais racheter des patchs je trouve que ça fonctionne pas mal.
> :sleep:



Moi non plus, je n'avais pas vu cette  (belle) discussion 
Sur les patchs, je suis d'accord
Et tout l'intérêt, c'est que tu peux les enlever pour fumer


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> je n'avais pas vu cette  (belle) discussion



Ben ça fait pourtant un bail qu'elle est ouverte (un an avant mon inscription sur MacGe )


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est bien ici le fil pour arrêter de ne plus fumer ? 

Je vais peut-être essayer alors...


----------



## estomak (11 Octobre 2008)

personne d'autres que odé a essayé les cigarettes éléctroniques?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Plus je lis ici, et plus je me dis qu'arrêter de fumer, vous devriez en parler un peu moins, et le faire un peu plus


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Octobre 2008)

Bah, personnellement, je ne fume pas du tout, et je n'en ai pas du tout envie.

- Ça pourrit les dents
- Ça donne mauvaise haleine
- Avec une haleine de chacal, c'est chaud pour draguer les meufs
- C'est nocif pour la santé
- Ça fait maigrir
- C'est comme fumer du goudron, comme le macadam

ET PLUS QUE TOUT:

C'est Mal, MAl, MAAL!!!


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2008)

Si seulement tu étais monté dans la benz de Jörg Haider ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (11 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si seulement tu étais monté dans la benz de Jörg Haider ...



Question clopes.... Ton pseudo..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah, personnellement, je ne fume pas du tout, et je n'en ai pas du tout envie.
> 
> - Ça pourrit les dents
> - Ça donne mauvaise haleine
> ...


Ouais 

C'est pour ça que je fume

Sinon, je baise trop.





On peut garder les morales à deux balles pour le tableau de bord de trouduk ? Ça m'arrangerait


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais
> 
> C'est pour ça que je fume
> 
> Sinon, je baise trop.



Ce serait donc vexant si tu proposais une clope à une femme ?? Nan je me renseigne c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Je sais pas&#8230;
Je pense pas.

Je ne suis pas de ceux qui pensent qu'une haleine de fumer endort la libido des femmes.

Ou alors peut-être qu'en tout cas, ça évite les non-fumeuses casse-couilles moralistes. 

En fait, la clope, c'est un bienfait pour l'homme moderne&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je fume
> 
> Sinon, je baise trop.


T'es vraiment con de filer les recettes comme ça au premier venu.


----------



## dool (11 Octobre 2008)

Nan mais je me suis pas faite comprendre...pour changer....

Je demandais juste si c'était du self control ou un message pour dire "non merci tu ne m'interesses pas'' ?

Mais en fait tu ne m'as jamais rien proposé encore alors je m'en fout !


----------



## Craquounette (11 Octobre 2008)

Et dire que j'ai paumé mon briquet....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'es vraiment con de filer les recettes comme ça au premier venu.


On s'en fout&#8230; celles qu'il va lever ne m'intéressent pas 

Cela dit, je le concède, je suis con  Ça aussi, ça aide à trier les dindes !


----------



## supermoquette (11 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et dire que j'ai paumé mon briquet....





BackCat a dit:


> Cela dit, je le concède, je suis con  Ça aussi, ça aide à trier les dindes !


Je vais passer une semaine difficile, mais j'aime les défis.


----------



## estomak (11 Octobre 2008)

merci de revenir au sujet.
'C'est décidé j'arrete de fumer'


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> merci de revenir au sujet.
> 'C'est décidé j'arrete de fumer'



A propos du sujet estomak, est-ce que tu crois que fumer attaque les neurones ou c'est une légende ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Oui. Et il peut continuer de fumer sans crainte&#8230;


----------



## estomak (11 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> A propos du sujet estomak, est-ce que tu crois que fumer attaque les neurones ou c'est une légende ?



oui ça fragilise les vaisseaux sanguins donc forcément ça a une incidence.
Enfin tout dépend de ce que tu sous-entends pas attaquer les neurones.


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Oui. Et il peut continuer de fumer sans crainte



Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi tu dis ça ?



Tu ne vois pas sans doute parce que tu fume trop 

un partout balle au centre


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne vois pas sans doute parce que tu fume*s* trop
> 
> un partout balle au centre



Je fume peut-être trop (en l'occurrence pas du tout) mais je sais conjuguer les verbes du premier groupe (pas le deuxième c'est trop difficile ).


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> merci de revenir au sujet.
> 'C'est décidé j'arrete de fumer'



Tiens, j'ai un truc pour toi, tu devrais essayer...

[YOUTUBE]Rngbo8zoW7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> personne a essayé la cigarette éléctronique par hasard?



Ca à l'air super pour arrêter. T'as tellement l'air con avec ton god couleur chair au bec que tu ose plus clopper en public


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca à l'air super pour arrêter. T'as tellement l'air con avec ton god couleur chair au bec que tu ose plus clopper en public



-C'est un engin de cette taille là que tu appelles un 'god'?.A mon avis tu t'es fait arnaqué...
(humour)
Non, plus sérieusement, je vais le commander. Je vais bien voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai un truc pour toi, tu devrais essayer...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Rngbo8zoW7Y[/YOUTUBE]


Ça existe pas en version "conneriesphere" ? Parce que si oui, je le jure, je lui en offre un


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ça existe pas en version "conneriesphere" ? Parce que si oui, je le jure, je lui en offre un



Y a bien un truc, mais c'est plutôt un cube qu'une sphère. C'est en pierre, on y trouve un bol d'eau et quelques miettes de pain: _Le caveau des bannis 3000_. Et on peut s'y faire plein de copains...


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Y a bien un truc, mais c'est plutôt un cube qu'une sphère. C'est en pierre, on y trouve un bol d'eau et quelques miettes de pain: _Le caveau des bannis 3000_. Et on peut s'y faire plein de copains...



Bien envoyé!
J'aurais pas mieux répondu à l'aboyeur public dont le nom commence par un B. Moi, J'ai essayé de le raisonner mais impossible: pour mieux, ça c'est retourné contre moi, alors j'ai laissé couler. Bon courage à toi si tu veux t'atteler à la tâche, ami modérateur.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bien envoyé!
> J'aurais pas mieux répondu à l'aboyeur public dont le nom commence par un B. Moi, J'ai essayé de le raisonner mais impossible: pour mieux, ça c'est retourné contre moi, alors j'ai laissé couler. Bon courage à toi si tu veux t'atteler à la tâche, ami modérateur.



B. Comme Baisetomak.


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> B. Comme Baisetomak.



:mouais::mouais::mouais:

Je te demande de te modérer au plus vite. Tu es ici pour garantir le droit que j'ai de ne pas me faire publiquement insulter par l'énergumène en question. Tu n'as pas été mandaté pour l'office contraire. Je te demande de ne pas trahir ton badge sans quoi je me verrais contraint d'avertir les autorités compétentes.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2008)

Ah ouais, ptain, quand même.                

Intermède musical...

[YOUTUBE]-8C0ldBMiRk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, ptain, quand même.
> ...



Oui hein  :love: :rateau:

on le tient sans aucun doute... l'étalon maitre, je ne resiste pas au plaisir de citer notre ami insulaire :


			
				Patoch il y a pas mal de temps... a dit:
			
		

> _... Des comme ça, il en a défilé pas mal au bar. A chaque fois on pense que l'on a hérité du "trou du cul étalon", le modèle d'exposition au pavillon de Sèvres... Fors est de reconnaître que l'on est toujours agréablement surpris de constater que l'on ne peut pas avoir une certitude absolue quant à la fiabilité de certaines unités de mesure... J'aime la vie pour cette constante remise en question et les merveilleuses découvertes qu'elle occasionne... Pas vous?_



Bon pour faire dans le sujet, j'en suis à 10 mois sans clope... cette fois je crois que je tiens le bon bout...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerai tenter de comprendre pourquoi on commence à fumer? 
J'ai 19 ans, ça m'a jamais tenté, pourtant quand je regarde autour de moi, je suis à peu près la seule personne dans ce cas...
Donc qu'est ce que ça procure de fumer? A côté de quoi suis-je passé?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

A peu près dix mois aussi, mais je vis en sauvage, refusant les réunions avec des fumeurs lors des pauses de peur d'être à nouveau tenté Pas facile d'être non-fumeur dans un milieu social où on l'est à 90 %.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> A peu près dix mois aussi, mais je vis en sauvage, refusant les réunions avec des fumeurs lors des pauses de peur d'être à nouveau tenté


C'est un des aspects les plus compliqué : la tentation de replonger
 ce n'est plus explicable par l'angle  dépendance chimique , pas après des mois ,c'est ailleurs, vers la psychologie et là c'est très variable.



> Pas facile d'être non-fumeur dans un milieu social où on l'est à 90 %.


en même temps , les évolutions récentes ( renforcées par des loi contraignantes ou pas) ont changé la donne 
c'est aux fumeurs de s'adapter et sauf exception c'est compris et en géneral ca se passe bien


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

Ca c'est vrai, il y a eu un sacré changement de mentalité ces deux dernières années. Désormais c'est les fumeurs qui doivent se mettre "en-dehors" de la société pour fumer, plus les non-fumeurs qui doivent s'adapter.:love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que certaines mesures aident quand même pas mal ceux qui essayent d'arrêter, l'interdiction dans les resto et dans les bars est une véritable bénédiction...  
Je dois reconnaître que si j'étais encore fumeur, j'aurais vraiment les boules de devoir aller boire mon petit café du matin dehors pour l'accompagner d'une des meilleurs clope de la journée... :rateau:

En tant qu'ancien fumeur, j'essaye de ne pas être trop chiant avec les fumeurs je me souviens en effet à quel point un ancien fumeur moraliste est chiant ! :rateau:

Un truc m'étonne quand même, pour la première fois (je n'ai pas cessé d'arrêter depuis 10 ans, avec des périodes sans clope variant de quelques semaine à 18 mois), pour la première fois donc, après 10 mois, je suis toujours dans cette phase ou l'odeur de la clope me dégoûte vraiment, ou l'haleine des fumeurs me repousse franchement, bref, toujours pas envie d'en griller une, même les soirs de fête... pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ca c'est vrai, il y a eu un sacré changement de mentalité ces deux dernières années. Désormais c'est les fumeurs qui doivent se mettre "en-dehors" de la société pour fumer, plus les non-fumeurs qui doivent s'adapter.:love:



Heureusement que je n'ai pas lu ce post :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Mon frère m'a fait fumer 1 paquet de cigarette entier sans s'arrêter alors que je n'avais que 13 ans (il en avait 23).

Je n'ai plus jamais fumer de ma vie...

Radicale mais efficace (c'était le but de mon frère...)


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> En tant qu'ancien fumeur, j'essaye de ne pas être trop chiant avec les fumeurs je me souviens en effet à quel point un ancien fumeur moraliste est chiant ! :rateau:


Alors t'imagines  ce que ca donnerait un fumeur moraliste qui  s'arrête de fumer?



> dans cette phase ou l'odeur de la clope me dégoûte vraiment, ou l'haleine des fumeurs me repousse franchement, bref, toujours pas envie d'en griller une, même les soirs de fête... pourvu que ça dure...


c'est bon , t'as passé le point crucial, ca limite le risque de rechute


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

Ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que j'aime bien fumer. J'aime bien le goût, la sensation, la gestique. 
Ca aide aussi à la concentration, ça 'excite l'entendement- et pour un intellectuel  c'est important, la concentration!
 Je voudrais pas devenir un de ces malades d'hygiéniste sportif qui pèse ses aliments pour vivre cinq ans de plus.
N'était le risque encouru d'une grave maladie, j'arrêterais certainement pas de fumer.


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Alors t'imagines  ce que ca donnerait un fumeur moraliste qui  s'arrête de fumer?



Et voilà, tu fais de la casuistique


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pour un intellectuel  c'est important, la concentration!



Celle là aussi faut que je l'encadre!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heureusement que je n'ai pas lu ce post :mouais:


Pourquoi? Pas de ton avis?
Les fumeurs m'apparaissent de plus en plus comme persécuté et banni dans toutes activités. Suffit d'aller dans un restaurant, ce qui aurait été banal il y a 2 ans (allumer une clope) est impensable aujourd'hui.


----------



## estomak (12 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Celle là aussi faut que je l'encadre!



Tu pourrais aussi t'en faire un tatouage pénien. Ah non pardon! Y'a trop de mots....

(humour dominical, pardonnez... )


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Ce qui m'ennuie le plus, c'est que j'aime bien fumer. J'aime bien le goût, la sensation, la gestique.
> Ca aide aussi à la concentration, ça 'excite l'entendement- et pour un intellectuel  c'est important, la concentration!
> Je voudrais pas devenir un de ces malades d'hygiéniste sportif qui pèse ses aliments pour vivre cinq ans de plus.
> N'était le risque encouru d'une grave maladie, j'arrêterais certainement pas de fumer.


Voilà toutes les excuses qu'on donne pour se donner bonne conscience! 
En tirant le raisonnement, l'alcool ou la drogue, sur le moment, peuvent paraitre bénéfique à la concentration, pourtant ne le sont pas. Ceci dit j'ai jamais fumé de ma vie donc je peux pas tellement argumenter plus loin.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi t'en faire un tatouage pénien. Ah non pardon! Y'a trop de mots.
> * (humour dominical)*


Heureusement, ça n'est qu'une fois par semaine...
Quelle chance !...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu pourrais aussi t'en faire un tatouage pénien. Ah non pardon! Y'a trop de mots....
> 
> (humour dominical, pardonnez )


De toutes façons tu pourrais pas le lire à moins d'avoir un troisième oeil dans le fion.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Octobre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façons tu pourrais pas le lire à moins d'avoir un troisième oeil dans le fion.



Ceci dit, c'est vrai que t'as un petit sekse...  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pourquoi? Pas de ton avis?
> Les fumeurs m'apparaissent de plus en plus comme persécuté et banni dans toutes activités. Suffit d'aller dans un restaurant, ce qui aurait été banal il y a 2 ans (allumer une clope)* et* impensable aujourd'hui.



Impensable !!!

Mais où va se loger la pensée ?

Mouaaarf 




Et "est", non" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ceci dit j'ai jamais fumé de ma vie donc je peux pas tellement argumenter plus loin.



Ben moi qui ai fumé pendant une quinzaine d'années, je peux te dire que c'est pipeau. Fumer ne favorise rien du tout, d'ailleurs Schmoll le disait très bien !

[YOUTUBE]_eyB-tUEmaU[/YOUTUBE]​
Bon, j'ai pas trouvé la version d'origine, et celle ci n'est pas complète, alors pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, cette chanson est un réquisitoire *contre* le tabac !


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Bon, j'ai encore un vieux paquet de Gitanes Maïs 

Mais pas question de le vendre sur e-bay

(j'y tiens)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Impensable !!!
> 
> Mais où va se loger la pensée ?


Dans les lounges _no-smoking_, entre la fenêtre et une tasse de chocolat-chaud.  


Merci pour la faute de frappe.  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (12 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon, j'ai encore un vieux paquet de Gitanes Maïs
> 
> Mais pas question de le vendre sur e-bay
> 
> (j'y tiens)


Gros calibre ?

Sur la fin ils avaient diminué le diamètre, je crois.
Moi cet après-midi en rangeant un placard je suis tombé sur 3 cahiers de Job neufs. Pourtant ça fait une paie que j'ai arrété. Je ne range pas mes placards souvent, faut croire :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> *Gros calibre* ?
> 
> Sur la fin ils avaient diminué le diamètre, je crois.
> Moi cet après-midi en rangeant un placard je suis tombé sur 3 cahiers de Job neufs. Pourtant ça fait une paie que j'ai arrété. Je ne range pas mes placards souvent, faut croire :rose:



Bien sûr. 
Mais pareil sur les Boyards maïs
Quelle misère


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Merci pour la faute de frappe.  :rateau:



Serviteur !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Voilà toutes les excuses qu'on donne pour se donner bonne conscience!
> En tirant le raisonnement, l'alcool ou la drogue, sur le moment, peuvent paraitre bénéfique à la concentration, pourtant ne le sont pas. Ceci dit j'ai jamais fumé de ma vie donc je peux pas tellement argumenter plus loin.


Démagogie foireuse
Mais cela dit, la coke et le whisky, on n'a encore rien trouvé de mieux


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Démagogie foireuse&#8230;


Désolé grande-dents, c'est une des rares que je n'ai pas envie de vérifier. 
Je vous croirai donc sur parole, toi comme Pascal77.


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2008)

Le rhum ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Octobre 2008)




----------



## benkenobi (12 Octobre 2008)

Bon fumez ou arrêtez de fumer, mais surtout arrêtez de nous casser les couilles !


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Bon fumez ou arrêtez de fumer, mais surtout arrêtez de nous cassez pas les couilles !



Toi, tu ferais bien d'arrêter de fumer, ça t'obscurcis l'esprit, et tes phrases deviennent inintelligibles


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Toi, tu ferais bien d'arrêter de fumer, ça t'obscurcis l'esprit, et tes phrases deviennent inintelligibles


Nan nan nan, la faute de frappe est en dans ta tête à toi, c'est la nicotine qui te fait ça.  Je ne vois aucun "pas" en trop moi. Essaie voir de pencher un peu la tête vers la droite, histoire d'évacuer un peu de fumer par l'oreille.


----------



## benkenobi (12 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Nan nan nan, la faute de frappe est en dans ta tête à toi, c'est la nicotine qui te fait ça.  Je ne vois aucun "pas" en trop moi. Essaie voir de pencher un peu la tête vers la droite, histoire d'évacuer un peu de fumer par l'oreille.



Oui ça fume et ça bouillonne même, je ne vois aucune faute...   

Pascal 77 :love:

EDIT : PoorMonsteR, tu disais ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Oui ça fume et ça bouillonne même, je ne vois aucune faute...    (...)


Euh... "casse*r* les..."


----------



## usurp (16 Octobre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


>



Inexact

Fumer PEUT tuer, nuance.
Tout comme les fumées des pots d'échappement, les produits chimiques que l'on trouve dans les jolies peintures de nos  maisons, les phtalates dans nos plastique et cosmétique,etc...
Ainsi que les graisses, sucre, sel, etc... en excès dans l'alimentation.
 La liste est longue de tous ces produits qui nous entourent, mauvais pour la santé à certaines doses.
Marque-t-on des slogans démagogiques sur tous ces produits? Non. On nous dit juste dans les pubs que "_manger des fruits et légumes est bon pour la santé, youpi_". Bande de crétins! Vous croyez qu'on ne le sait pas!

Je ne fait pas l'apologie de la clope. Mais arrêtons avec toute ces hypocrisies. Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut de sa vie sans qu'on lui surine non-stop ce qui est bien ou mal.

J'ai câblé des Km de bâtiment tout plein d'amiante, bossé sur des appareils contenants des sources radioactives, fait livreur, bloqué dans les embouteillages parisiens, fraiseur-tourneur avec les putains de fumées d'huile de coupe, respiré les saloperies de poussière de ciment, sans parler des ondes qui m'entoure de partout!!
Alors qui va me tuer ? La dizaine de clopes par jours ? La cuite de temps à autre ? Ces choses "que c'est pas bien" ? Ou toutes ces conneries que j'ai du faire pour bouffer et nourrir les miens ? Sans doute un petit peu de tout ça. Il faut bien partir un jour, autant se faire plaisir comme on le veut et merde a ceux à qui ça déplaît.

J'ajoute je serai content,vraiment,  que soient ré-injecter directement à la sécurité sociale toutes les taxes (qui seraient alors justifiées) que l'État nous pompe sur chaque paquet pour cause de "santé publique". On ne stigmatiserai plus le fumeur. On lui dirai "merci monsieur de vous sacrifier pour le bien-être de notre système de santé" Non mais!! . La "bétise" des uns (dont je fais parti), servirai au moins au bien-être des autres.

--Usurp--


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Il faut bien partir un jour, autant se faire plaisir comme on le veut et merde a ceux à qui ça déplaît.



Oui, je pense à ça, chaque fois qu'un fumeur me balance sa fumée dans la figure (hier encore, en descendant du train, sur le quai ou un abruti ne pouvait même pas attendre d'être 100m plus loin, là ou sorti de la gare, ça n'était plus interdit, et à intoxiqué à la "gitane maïs" les cinq ou six personnes autour de lui) !

Quand je pense que plus jeune, j'en ai fait autant (quoi qu'à l'époque, les "non fumeurs" étaient plus rares)  :rose:

Le problème, quand on fume, c'est que l'attention portée à notre propre liberté de fumer a une trop forte tendance à occulter celle des autres de ne pas fumer !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, je pense à ça, chaque fois qu'un fumeur me balance sa fumée dans la figure (hier encore, en descendant du train, sur le quai ou un abruti ne pouvait même pas attendre d'être 100m plus loin, là ou sorti de la gare, ça n'était plus interdit, et à intoxiqué à la "gitane maïs" les cinq ou six personnes autour de lui) !
> 
> Quand je pense que plus jeune, j'en ai fait autant (quoi qu'à l'époque, les "non fumeurs" étaient plus rares)  :rose:
> 
> Le problème, quand on fume, c'est que l'attention portée à notre propre liberté de fumer a une trop forte tendance à occulter celle des autres de ne pas fumer !



Ça va, c'est bon là!!! Tu vas pas dire qu'en ce moment tu es persécuté par les fumeurs, non?
Je rêve...
Et puis relis ce que disais l'autre avant toi : maintenant toutes les conditions sont réunies pour que tu puisses mourir calmement d'un cancer qui ne sera pas dû directement à la fumée des autres mais à un tas d'autres merdes... Elle est pas belle la vie?... :mouais:


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2008)

Je me suis toujours dit que la formulation espagnole était plus "correcte".
D'ailleurs, je ne les achète plus que là bas 


Sinon, ton message, Usurp, est une belle description de l'hypocrisie de nos autorités..





(@ Pascal : et quand tu subis d'autres "agressions" telles que celles évoquées par Usurp, tu la places où ta liberté ?  )
​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> [LE
> (@ Pascal : et quand tu subis d'autres "agressions" telles que celles évoquées par Usurp, tu la places où ta liberté ?  )



Pffffffff... Te fatigues pas, va... Ça sert à rien...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> EDIT : PoorMonsteR, tu disais ?


 Tricheur ! 




usurp a dit:


> Inexact (...)


+1 
C'est vrai qu'il y a d'autres choses plus nocives que le tabac et dont personne ne parle.

Sinon, j'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'arrêter de fumer.
La dernière, j'ai tenu 1 an sans problème. Même pas de manque !
Et j'ai repris bêtement (on reprend toujours bêtement d'ailleurs  ) à cause de problèmes perso (ce n'est pas une excuse, juste un fait).
J'ai, comme on dit, les "nerfs nerveux"  et ça me sert d'échappatoire.
Ça fait maintenant 40 ans que je fume.
Peut-être que j'essaierai encore d'arrêter (?).
Mais vu que le mois prochain je me retrouve au chômage, avec tous les problèmes que cela implique, à mon avis "ça va pas le faire".
Il va y avoir incompatibilité.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Bon.

C'est décidé.

Aujourd'hui, je ne fumerai plus qu'en présence de non-fumeurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> (@ Pascal : et quand tu subis d'autres "agressions" telles que celles évoquées par Usurp, tu la places où ta liberté ?  )



Au même endroit, les atteintes à ma liberté perpétrées par les uns doivent elles justifier celles perpétrées par les autres ? Ça signifierait que n'importe qui peut me faire ce qu'il veut sans que j'ai mon mot à dire, si je te suis par là, le premier voyou venu pourrait alors me mettre une balle dans la tête sans qu'on puisse lui reprocher quoi que ce soit au prétexte que de toute façon, les fumeurs, les automobilistes, et tous les autres pollueurs sont déjà en train de me tuer, alors un peu plus un peu moins &#8230; 

Parce que sur le principe, c'est de ça que tu es en train de me parler, là !

Non, les exactions des uns n'excusent pas celles des autres, même moins graves !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> C'est décidé.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je ne fumerai plus qu'en présence de non-fumeurs.



*ET DES HAVANES, SVP!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Mode COHIBA&#8482; activated !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, les exactions des uns n'excusent pas celles des autres !



Ah ouais?...
Quand il s'agit de santé, il y a alors d'autres priorités que le pékin qui fume sur un quai de gare à l'air libre....


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci Patoch.

ça m'évitera de m'énerver. C'est hallucinant quand même..


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai remarqué que les anciens fumeurs sont souvent plus agressifs envers les fumeurs que ceux qui n'ont jamais fumé. 

Pascal 77 je ne te vise pas principalement, je parle d'une manière générale.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> ça m'évitera de m'énerver.



Fumes en une...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au même endroit, les atteintes à ma liberté perpétrées par les uns doivent elles justifier celles perpétrées par les autres ? Ça signifierait que n'importe qui peut me faire ce qu'il veut sans que j'ai mon mot à dire, si je te suis par là, le premier voyou venu pourrait alors me mettre une balle dans la tête sans qu'on puisse lui reprocher quoi que ce soit au prétexte que de toute façon, les fumeurs, les automobilistes, et tous les autres pollueurs sont déjà en train de me tuer, alors un peu plus un peu moins &#8230;
> 
> Parce que sur le principe, c'est de ça que tu es en train de me parler, là !
> 
> Non, les exactions des uns n'excusent pas celles des autres, même moins graves !


Moi, ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que d'un exemple foireux on fasse une généralité.
T'avais qu'à péter la gueule au gros con en disant que tous les fumeurs sont des enfoirés !

Puisque tu aimes l'extrapolation, ou du moins, que tu sembles vouloir la pratiquer, j'attire l'attention de tout le monde sur les dangers de la généralisation. Un fumeur gêne, tu fais le procès des fumeurs. Un nord-africain pose un souci pénal, fais-tu le procès de tous les nord-africains ? Non. Du moins, je n'espère pas.

Parle donc d'UN connard qui a porté atteinte à ta liberté, et ne mets pas sur la sellette toute une population. Que ce connard ait un trait personnalisant qui le rapproche de cette population, c'est une chose. Qu'il la représente globalement, c'en est une autre.

Parce que des connards de non-fumeurs, j'en ai une chiée d'exemples&#8230; on pourrait commencer par l'étalage imbécile de quelques auteurs de posts plus haut (je ne parle pas de toi), on pourrait continuer par ces autres imbéciles qui nous ont pété les couilles tout l'été sur les terrasses des cafés et restaurants, en qu'on n'avait pas vu l'hiver d'avant aux mêmes endroits&#8230;

Pour le reste, je manque de temps, et je soigne mes nerfs en ce moment, mais je pourrai dresser une liste sur simple demande 

Allez. J'vais enfumer l'air de ces enfoirés d'oiseaux non-fumeurs&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais?...
> Quand il s'agit de santé, il y a alors d'autres priorités que le pékin qui fume sur un quai de gare à l'air libre....



A l'air libre dis tu ? lui y était peut-être, mais moi et quelques autres, nous n'y étions plus !

De toute façon, pour avoir été fumeur en gros de l'âge de 15 ans à celui de 30, je connais les "priorités" du fumeur, d'ailleurs, usurp l'a bien exprimé :



> autant se faire plaisir comme on le veut et merde a ceux à qui ça déplaît.



"Ma gueule, et que les autres crèvent, m'en fous !"

J'ai fumé une quinzaine d'années, et à ma connaissance, je n'ai pas de cancer mais &#8230; mon fils aîné, lui, en avait un à la naissance (syndrome de Pepper), du, à 90% de probabilité à ma tabagie passée (je n'avais arrêté de fumer que depuis 6 mois quand nous l'avons conçu), il en a guéri, mais ça n'était pas gagné d'avance, et de ses deux glandes surrénales, il ne lui reste que les 2/3 d'une, le rendant bien plus vulnérable aux traumatismes qu'il ne devrait l'être, alors, oui, fumer peut tuer, et pas que ceux qui fument, ça peut aussi tuer dans leur entourage ! Moi, je me sens coupable, d'avoir fumé, même si à l'époque, les dangers du tabac n'étaient pas mis en avant comme maintenant, on avait bien conscience qu'il y avait quelque chose ! Maintenant, à vous de voir !



BackCat a dit:


> Moi, ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que d'un exemple foireux on fasse une généralité.
> T'avais qu'à péter la gueule au gros con en disant que tous les fumeurs sont des enfoirés !
> 
> Puisque tu aimes l'extrapolation, ou du moins, que tu sembles vouloir la pratiquer, j'attire l'attention de tout le monde sur les dangers de la généralisation. Un fumeur gêne, tu fais le procès des fumeurs. Un nord-africain pose un souci pénal, fais-tu le procès de tous les nord-africains ? Non. Du moins, je n'espère pas.



T'énerve pas Chaton, je ne généralise rien, je réagissais spécifiquement à ça :



> autant se faire plaisir comme on le veut et merde a ceux à qui ça déplaît.



Heureusement, la majorité des fumeurs semble comprendre maintenant où s'arrête leur liberté de fumer, malheureusement, le nombre des irréductibles de "mon droit seul compte, pas le vôtre" reste trop élevé (et pas que chez les fumeurs, d'ailleurs, loin de là, hélas, mais les autres domaines ne relèvent pas du sujet de ce fil ) !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Ça ne prouve rien ! Je fume depuis l'âge de 8 ans. Ça fait donc 29 ans depuis ma première cigarette. J'ai eu mon fils à 36 ans. Il n'a pas de cancer.
En fais-je, encore une fois, une généralité ?
Mon arrière grand père a fumé de 14 ans à 93. Il est mort d'un arrêt cardiaque, le sourire aux lèvres, le paquet de gauloises à la main. Doit-on en faire une généralité ?

Marre de cette culpabilisation des masses !


----------



## usurp (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, je pense à ça, chaque fois qu'un fumeur me balance sa fumée dans la figure
> Le problème, quand on fume, c'est que l'attention portée à notre propre liberté de fumer a une trop forte tendance à occulter celle des autres de ne pas fumer !



Je te rejoint la-dessus. Le manque de respect de certain nous a amené à toutes ces lois restrictives qui à la finale ne font que diviser les gens. Diviser pour mieux régner, c'est de toute façon la tendance depuis longtemps.
Exemple, lorsque l'on pouvait fumer en toute liberté dans les resto, je demandais toujours aux personnes proches si cela ne les dérangeaient pas. Une fois les espace fumeurs (ridicule hypocrisie) instaurés, je ne le faisais plus systématiquement (fais pas chier, ici j'ai le droit, na!). De même que je me refuse de fumer autre part que sur le balcon chez les non-fumeurs même quand ils m'y autorisent, ou en présence d'enfants (voila une loi sur la cigarette que j'aurai voulu voir mise en place : l'interdiction de fumer dans une voiture quand un enfant s'y trouve)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> et à intoxiqué à la "gitane maïs" les cinq ou six personnes autour de lui) !



A quand des lois pour interdire les effluves à 10000 boules des grands parfumeurs, qui m'indispose vraiment dans les transports en commun ou au taf , les bombes à chiotte qui me bloque la respiration (leur composition ne contienne-t-elle que des substances non-nocive pour la santé?), les hurlements des utilisateurs de téléphones portables etc... On fait tous des choses qui peuvent indisposer d'autre personne. C'est un problème de prise de conscience et d'"éducation"des uns et des autres qui font que l'on devrait tous pouvoir vivre ensemble de façon courtoise sans lois liberticides.

--Usurp--

PS : pour Pascal77 :  je n'avais pas lu ton post suivant ou te me citais  "autant se faire plaisir comme on le veut et merde a ceux à qui ça déplaît." ma pensée n'était pas "j'en ai rien a foutre des autres et je leur crache ma fumée à la gueule", c'était plutôt "oui je fume, et puis, qu'est ce que ça peut te foutre, c'est ma vie ! (ou ma mort !)"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Allez. J'vais enfumer l'air de ces enfoirés d'oiseaux non-fumeurs



Tu as bien raison!!!
Moi qui suis fermement non-chieur sur l'épaule des gens, je ne supporte pas ces petits empaffés!!!


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je voudrais pas devenir un de ces malades d'hygiéniste sportif qui pèse ses aliments pour vivre cinq ans de plus.



C'est le problème avec la tare mal évaluée, voir oubliée à la pesée


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est le problème avec la tare mal évaluée, voir oubliée à la pesée


en anglais , la nocivité est aussi mesurée en Tar
(goudron)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Ca me rappelle le bon temps ou j'envoyais à la gueules des autres le purin de mes cigares. Je m'étonne de ne pas avoir chopé de cancer de la bouche.


----------



## estomak (16 Octobre 2008)

Quoiqu'il en soit, 10% d'augmentation en janvier, ça commence à faire chèr la clope.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au même endroit, les atteintes à ma liberté perpétrées par les uns doivent elles justifier celles perpétrées par les autres ? Ça signifierait que n'importe qui peut me faire ce qu'il veut sans que j'ai mon mot à dire, si je te suis par là, le premier voyou venu pourrait alors me mettre une balle dans la tête sans qu'on puisse lui reprocher quoi que ce soit au prétexte que de toute façon, les fumeurs, les automobilistes, et tous les autres pollueurs sont déjà en train de me tuer, alors un peu plus un peu moins &#8230;
> 
> Parce que sur le principe, c'est de ça que tu es en train de me parler, là !
> 
> Non, les exactions des uns n'excusent pas celles des autres, même moins graves !



Moins grave ? 
Ah non. Les fumeurs sont des délinquants comme les autres ?  Non, ce sont des assassins. Des criminels.

Au fait, savez-vous qu'aucune étude scientifique sérieuse ne permet d'identifier le seuil de tabagisme passif dangereux pour la santé ?
Et je ne parle même pas de la question du tabagisme actif...


----------



## jugnin (16 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moins grave ?
> Ah non. Les fumeurs sont des délinquants comme les autres ?  Non, ce sont des assassins. Des criminels.
> 
> Au fait, savez-vous qu'aucune étude scientifique sérieuse ne permet d'identifier le seuil de tabagisme passif dangereux pour la santé ?
> Et je ne parle même pas de la question du tabagisme actif...



Non, mais c'est mal, et puis voilà. C'est comme l'alcool, qui rend violent et te fait dormir contre les platanes.

ça me rappelle une phrase de Villepin, alors premier ministre, dans une réunion avec différents acteurs de la lutte contre la toxicomanie. Son propos c'était d'installer un consenus sur le fait qu'il n'existait pas des drogues dures ou douces, mais _la_ drogue, et qu'il fallait en faire le point de départ de l'action répressive.

Là. Le pragmatisme, c'est bon pour les rescapés de 68. 

_Edit. Bon, ben tant pis. _
----
<CouleurSud>                                                         jugnin a posté un truc dans "c'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer. Mais j'ai rien compris
<PonkHead> *Moi non plus. Mais je n'étais pas né en 68* 
*                     et cela fait longtemps que j'ai renoncé à trouver quoi que ce soit de cohérent et d'intelligible dans                                les propos de jugnin...*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Octobre 2008)

Ça coûte trop cher...


----------



## estomak (16 Octobre 2008)

Un moment, j'ai pensé me mettre à la pipe, moins nocive que la cigarette, puis, je me suis ravisé: ça fait trop sartrien. Et puis ça irait pas avec mon look...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Un moment, j'ai pensé me mettre à la pipe, moins nocive que la cigarette, puis, je me suis ravisé: ça fait trop sartrien. Et puis ça allait pas du tout avec mon look...


Et ben si c'est une question de look, t'as bien fait.


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est sûr, c'est très important...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Octobre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est sûr, c'est très important...


J'ai arrêté parce que je puais du bec&#8230;*J'ai pris 47 kilos et j'ai toujours mauvais haleine. 

Sauf que ça m'a obligé à revoir complètement ma garde-robe. Et maintenant, j'ai un look de dingue. Trop la classe. :style:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tailler des pipes ou aller se faire enculer&#8230; le choix était crucial. Mais depuis le temps qu'on te le disait, c'est bon de savoir que tu vas suivre notre conseil


 
D'autre taille des costards... C'est pas mieux  


En sortant du job, vais aller me boire une p'tite bière et me fumer ma clope, dans un pub... Et oui, ici c'est encore permis!
C'est bien connu : la Suisse a toujours un train de retard. Pour une fois, ce n'est pas un mal 

Il y a bien le canton de Genève qui a interdit pendant quelques mois la cigarette, mais un pékin a porté plainte et a gagné. Du coup, les genevois peuvent refumer peinard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

On dit pas "pékin", mais "pauvre con de non-fumeur intégriste"&#8230; Merci de rester précise !


(Quelle taille le costard ?)


----------



## jugnin (16 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> D'autre taille des costards... C'est pas mieux
> 
> 
> En sortant du job, vais aller me boire une p'tite bière et me fumer ma clope, dans un pub... Et oui, ici c'est encore permis!



Quels laxistes, ces Suisses ! 

Chez nous, l'Etat a quand même pensé aux mesures compensatoires. On a légiféré pour qu'il fasse 25°C au mois d'octobre, et hop.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On dit pas "pékin", mais "pauvre con de non-fumeur intégriste" Merci de rester précise !


 
Ah non... Si tu relis ce que j'ai écrit, tu comprendras qu'il s'agissait d'un *fumeur* 




BackCat a dit:


> (Quelle taille le costard ?)


 
(Avant ou après que j'aie recommencé à fumer ? )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah non... Si tu relis ce que j'ai écrit, tu comprendras qu'il s'agissait d'un *fumeur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je ne te dirai pas le nombre d'enfoirés (ni leur identité) qui m'ont coupdeboulé en donnant des tailles allant de 40 à 48 !!! 

Y'a même Tirhum qui m'a écrit, je cite :

"Tu parles !! Elle s'habille chez "je m'aime en ronde" !!"


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

j'veux pas dire mais entre les 2 y a un critère  " parlant" coté image convivialité respect  dans les rapports avec les membres du forum

qui vaut ce qu'il vaut
la barre de coup de boules

edit
oops ca a posté rapide
j'repondais à l'échange  backcat- estomachin


----------



## Craquounette (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne te dirai pas le nombre d'enfoirés (ni leur identité) qui m'ont coupdeboulé en donnant des tailles allant de 40 à 48 !!!
> 
> Y'a même Tirhum qui m'a écrit, je cite :
> 
> "Tu parles !! Elle s'habille chez "je m'aime en ronde" !!"


 
Laisse tomber... Ils sont juste Jaloux et rêvent tous de savoir le fin mot de l'histoire de "Lulu"...


----------



## estomak (16 Octobre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et ben si c'est une question de look, t'as bien fait.



bien sur que c'est important. T'as jamais remarqué que ceux qui fument la pipe ne ressemblent pas à ceux qui fument des roulées, qui ne ressemblent pas à ceux qui fument des cigares?

Il faudrait écrire une sociologie des fumeurs. Une fumoscopie de la France, une architectonique de la dynamométrique du comportement fumeur...mais là, j'ai pas le temps...


----------



## tirhum (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je ne te dirai pas le nombre d'enfoirés (ni leur identité) qui m'ont coupdeboulé en donnant des tailles allant de 40 à 48 !!!
> 
> Y'a même Tirhum qui m'a écrit, je cite :
> 
> "Tu parles !! Elle s'habille chez "je m'aime en ronde" !!"


"Rien faire et laisser braire"...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> bien sur que c'est important. T'as jamais remarqué que ceux qui fument la pipe ne ressemblent pas à ceux qui fument des roulées, qui ne ressemblent pas à ceux qui fument des cigares?
> 
> Il faudrait écrire une sociologie des fumeurs. Une fumoscopie de la France, *une architectonique de la dynamométrique du comportement fumeur*...mais là, j'ai pas le temps...



Beau projet 

Mais il requiert au préalable une critique de la faculté de juger pour décider à quel domaine du jugement cette dynamométrique appartient, s'il s'agit du jugement déterminant ou réfléchissant. Parce que sinon, l'architectonique risque de se casser la gueule et après, elle sera toute cassée et ça sera plus marrant


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Beau projet
> 
> Mais il requiert au préalable une critique de la faculté de juger pour décider à quel domaine du jugement cette dynamométrique appartient, s'il s'agit du jugement déterminant ou réfléchissant. Parce que sinon, l'architectonique risque de se casser la gueule et après, elle sera toute cassée et ça sera plus marrant



Et sinon, toi, t'as le temps ?


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et sinon, toi, t'as le temps ?



Faut que je regarde mon agenda. Parce que là, j'ai deux-trois architectoniques à réparer


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que les anciens fumeurs sont souvent plus agressifs envers les fumeurs que ceux qui n'ont jamais fumé.
> 
> Pascal 77 je ne te vise pas principalement, je parle d'une manière générale.



Mais en ce qui me concerne, je ne suis pas agressif envers les fumeurs, seulement envers les enfumeurs, ça n'est pas la même chose !

Toutefois, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que fumer ne nuit pas forcément qu'à celui qui fume, même s'il fait attention, sa descendance peut en pâtir (ça a été le cas de la mienne), d'une part, et même s'il ne provoque que sa propre mort, celle ci est-elle vraiment sans incidence sur d'autres vies ? Et les conséquences sociales ? "Mon traitement sera lourd ? pas grave, les autres paieront, moi, la sécu me prendra en charge à 100% !"

Bon, je caricaturise, c'est vrai, je sais bien que ces raisonnements ne sont pas tenu consciemment, mais les conséquences elles sont bien réelles, pensez y

Sinon, Mado, pour moi, les priorités se fixent en allant du plus prioritaire : ce sur quoi je peux agir, au moins prioritaire : ce à quoi je ne peux rien. De toute façon, au nombre de victimes avérées, le tabac figure parmi les pires fléaux de notre temps


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est le cancer le fléau. Quand le cancer aura un traitement définitif pour tous les cas de figure, reverras-tu ta position sur le tabagisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> l'architectonique


 
C'est quoi, ça?

Encore une danse de jeunes drogués, je parie!


----------



## Malkovitch (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est le cancer le fléau. Quand le cancer aura un traitement définitif pour tous les cas de figure, reverras-tu ta position sur le tabagisme ?



Personnellement si t'enlèves le cancer, le jaune des dents, le pourrissement de l'haleine et la fumée qui pique les yeux, je prend un abonnement pour faire des ronds de fumée, m'occuper les mains et m'apaiser l'esprit. Et on sera des millions vu que le prix dépendra plus du trou de la sécu. 

Dans quel monde se trouve ce miracle ?


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Octobre 2008)

L'ennui avec les récentes lois anti-tabac, c'est que ce sont des mauvaises lois. Si ce que j'ai appris à l'école est juste, la loi a pour but d'accorder les libertés. Ceci implique certes qu'on les limite, mais pour leur dessiner une sphère d'exercice. Or, ces lois ont l'effet inverse. Elles opposent les libertés et brouillent la géographie de leurs limites. En outre, mais ça va dans le même sens, elles font de chacun l'exécuteur de la loi. Fort de l'appui légal, certains non fumeurs se croient habilites à faire respecter eux-mêmes la loi. Enfin, elles induisent de tristes comportements, comme la délation.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Personnellement si t'enlèves le cancer, le jaune des dents, le pourrissement de l'haleine et la fumée qui pique les yeux, je prend un abonnement pour faire des ronds de fumée, m'occuper les mains et m'apaiser l'esprit. Et on sera des millions vu que le prix dépendra plus du trou de la sécu.
> 
> Dans quel monde se trouve ce miracle ?


Pour le cancer, je fais comme beaucoup, je donne&#8230; je ne peux rien faire de plus&#8230;

Pour le reste, je l'ai déjà dit.
Le jaune des dents, l'haleine de cheval, c'est une bénédiction. Grâce à ça, je peux marcher dans la rue sans que les plus belles filles du monde me déshabillent sur place&#8230;
Quant à la fumée dans les yeux, je suis particulièrement bien doté par la nature&#8230; Je sais déterminer d'où vient le vent, et le cas échéant, j'ai une particularité qui ajoute à mon charme légendaire : je sais fermer les yeux 

Non, vraiment&#8230; je comprends les non-fumeurs. C'est parfois pratique d'avoir autant de tares et des physiques aussi ingrats


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est le cancer le fléau. Quand le cancer aura un traitement définitif pour tous les cas de figure, reverras-tu ta position sur le tabagisme ?



Non, car le cancer est loin d'être la seule cause de mortalité liée au tabagisme, les problèmes cardio-vasculaires qu'il engendre sont même peut-être plus importants encore, quant aux dégénérescences génétiques héréditaires qu'il peut générer, ça reste tout un monde à explorer, le cancer, c'est surtout l'arbre qui cache la forêt !


----------



## estomak (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Pour le cancer, je fais comme beaucoup, je donne je ne peux rien faire de plus
> 
> Pour le reste, je l'ai déjà dit.
> Le jaune des dents, l'haleine de cheval, c'est une bénédiction. Grâce à ça, je peux marcher dans la rue sans que les plus belles filles du monde me déshabillent sur place
> ...



hypostasie quand tu nous tiens....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

On fait un 10000 m tous les deux ? 


Cela dit, sans trollage, je t'accorde ce point. On ne peut rien dire quant à la néfastitude du tabagisme&#8230; Ça confinerait au négationnisme&#8230;

Mais on peut parler de tout ça aisément tant qu'on est dans une dimension de consommation excessive&#8230;
il en va de même que l'alcool&#8230; Dont l'absorption modérée, voire parcimonieuse, serait un bienfait pour la tension&#8230;

A mon avis, et c'est ce que je m'évertue à faire depuis mes premières interventions dans ce fil, tous les points de vues sont défendables. D'un côté, comme d'un autre. La seule chose aberrante et idiote car elle ne peut se reposer sur rien, c'est le partisanisme. D'un côté comme d'un autre.

Mais même mes exagérations ne vous incitent pas à élever le débat du premier degré franchouillard dans lequel vous l'emprisonnez&#8230;

Vous êtes terribles. Et c'est la même chose sur tous les sujets de fond. Politique, F1, et tabac pour ne citer qu'eux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> hypostasie quand tu nous tiens....


Toi, tu me tiens l'oreiller, et t'évites de beugler comme un porc qu'on égorge, hein ?

Hyposracte toi-même !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> On fait un 10000 m tous les deux ?



Tu m'en veux à ce point là ? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Je ne te passe rien.

Tousse !


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Octobre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Il faudrait écrire une sociologie des fumeurs. Une fumoscopie de la France, une architectonique de la dynamométrique du comportement fumeur...mais là, j'ai pas le temps...



Quel dommage !
Le monde t'attend !
Tu as l'air tellement doué, tellement qualifié pour faire de la sociologie....
Et en plus, c'est un sujet qu'aucun véritable sociologue n'a jamais abordé, le tabac, le tabagisme, et tout ce qui s'en suit. 
Jamais !
Ni en France, ni ailleurs. 
Si seulement tu prenais le temps, tu pourrais leur en remontrer, à tous ces professionnels de la profession.


----------



## aCLR (16 Octobre 2008)

brigitte fontaine a dit:
			
		

> Refrain
> Je fume contre tous les avis,
> Je fume, sans trève et sans répis
> Je fume pour l'amour de la vie
> ...




:king:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Quel dommage !*
> Le monde t'attend !
> Tu as l'air tellement doué, tellement qualifié pour faire de la sociologie....
> Et en plus, c'est un sujet qu'aucun véritable sociologue n'a jamais abordé, le tabac, le tabagisme, et tout ce qui s'en suit.
> ...




je suis persuadé qu'il ferait un tabac... 

.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2008)

Ah ben si tu sors Miss Keke 
faut ressortir le classique d'Higelin

_ Cigarette

Je suis amoureux d`une cigarette 
Toute la sainte journée elle me colle au bec 
Eh Lucie si t`restes un peu d`ferraille 
Ravitaille moi d`un paquet d`gris 
Que je m`en grille aussitôt 
A la place de ce satané vieux mégot 

Je suis amoureux d`une cigarette 
Sans elle j`ai l`air d`un pousin cherchant son omellette 
Eh Suzon si t`restes un peu d`pognon 
Ramène moi donc un paquet d`blond 
Que je m`en roule une aussi sec 
A la place de ce satané vieux mégot 

Je l`aime bien épaisse 
Roulée comme une papesse 
Dans son fourreau zigzag à bord gommé 

Quand au bout de la langue 
Je la lèche elle tangue 
Fumante elle frémit sous la morsure de mon dentier. Hé hé 

Je suis amoureux d`une cigarette 
Elle a la rondeur d`un sein qu`on mord ou qu`on tète 
Eh Jenny Y aura une taf` pour toi 
Si tu penses à mon paquet d`gris 
Magne-toi car j`ai bientôt fini 
De tirer sur ce satané vieux mégot_


----------



## mado (16 Octobre 2008)

Ah merde, le temps de trouver une photo du beau Jacques..
Pour un double écho..


Grillée, comme une cigarette


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si ce que j'ai appris à l'école est juste, la loi a pour but d'accorder les libertés.


 
Oui, mais depuis, ils l'ont fermé cette école là - pas réaliste, pas rentable.

La liberté est un état immobile, une phase hors du temps face au champs des possibles.
Ensuite, tu fais des choix.
La liberté, c'est le menu, ta vie, c'est ce que tu manges - est vraiment libre celui qui se retrouve face à un menbu pléthorique et dont le choix est le moins dicté par le hasard, l'environnement ou ses instincts.

( En gros, si je fume pour faire comme les potes, je ne suis pas libre - ou assez peu.
Si je fume parce que j'ai estimé que le plaisir que j'en retirais équilibrais le coût financier et les risques sanitaires, alors je le suis déjà plus. )

Bref, la liberté est un état absolu.
Il n'y a rien à accorder. Pas d'antagonismes.

Ce qui n'est bien sûr pas le cas des choix qui découlent de son exercice - et ces choix, eux, peuvent parfaitement être opposés, voire antagonistes d'une personne à l'autre.
D'où la loi.
Qui parfois est obligée de trancher dans le vif.

C'est ça.
La loi n'oppose ni n'accorde, elle tranche.

La loi, pour reprendre ma métaphore gastronomique est une restriction du menu de chacun dans le but d'offrir un menu minimum à tous.

Et les lois anti-tabac?
Comme non fumeur, je les trouve bien.
Comme "connaissant des fumeurs" je ne les trouve pas particulièrement contre.
Et je n'ai pas vraiment constaté ce que tu crains de despotisme moral aux petits pieds chez le non-fumeur dans la rue - hors pourcentage malheureusement usuel et également répandu dans totues les catégories de la population, de trous du cul indécrotables.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> La liberté, c'est le menu, ta vie, c'est ce que tu manges



burp.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ah merde, le temps de trouver une photo du beau Jacques..
> Pour un double écho..
> 
> 
> Grillée, comme une cigarette



C'est marrant, je pensais que tu serais plutôt allé chercher le bel Alain (plutôt que le Jacques qui n'est quand même pas un adonis).



_C'est pas facile, facile de s'foutre en l'air 
Ca coûte, ça coûte, ça coûte très cher 
Je vais me faire la peau, je vais me tirer la chasse d'eau 
Dans les WC de mon petit studio 

C'est pas facile, facile de se foutre en l'air 
C'est pour les riches les somnifères 
La roulette russe c'est complètement idiot 
Quand on peut mourir d'un coup de chasse d'eau 

Je fume pour oublier que tu bois 
Je fais comme chez moi 
Je renvoie la fumée sur un poster de toi 

La vie c'est comme une overdose 
Tu prends tout tout de suite 
Tu en crèves et vite 
Et si tu prends pas, c'est la vie qui t'a 

Je suis bien, bien, très bien dans mon cagibi 
Y'a des journaux, alors j'les lis... 
Ils disent que le bonheur
C'est peut-être qu'un bobard 

Je m'en fous, j'attendrai pas la fin de mon histoire 

Je fume pour oublier que tu bois 
Je fais comme chez moi 
Je renvoie la fumée sur un poster de toi 

La vie c'est comme une overdose 
Tu prends tout tout de suite 
Tu en crèves et vite 
Et si tu prends pas, c'est la vie qui t'a

Oui, mais pour la tarte aux pommes, deux ou trois goldens 
Un petit verre de rhum, un bâton de cannelle 
Roulez, roulez bien la pâte, introduire dans l'âtre 
Ça me coûte le goutte-à-goutte 

Goûte, goûte 

Je fume pour oublier que tu bois 

Je fume pour oublier que tu bois_ 

. . . . . . .



Bon, allez, comme je fume plus depuis quelques mois, je vais me faire un petit tarpé.
:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> La loi, pour reprendre ma métaphore gastronomique est une restriction du menu de chacun dans le but d'offrir un menu minimum à tous.


pas tout à fait
c'est plutôt une carte des possibles dont un des objectifs est d' assurer la cohésion du restaurant
par opposition au plan 
 client qui débarque "vous me préparez ca et ca , comme ca "
( à ce propos détail : il y eut un temps où des auberges fonctionnaient ainsi , le client pouvait amener ses victuailles , à charge de l'aubergiste de les préparer,
et d'ailleurs en teme de législation on retrouve ca en cas d'invasion -occupation d'un pays et modif des lois plus ou moins forcée)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Octobre 2008)

restaurant fumeur ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ()
> Bon, allez, comme je fume plus depuis quelques mois, je vais me faire un petit tarpé.
> :rateau:



[DM]xxief[/DM]​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, allez, comme je fume plus depuis quelques mois, je vais me faire un petit tarpé.
> :rateau:


 
_tarpé diem _- le cercle de fumée des posteurs disparus.
Jouisseur, va !


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2008)

T'as grillé ton avatar toi ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, allez, comme je fume plus depuis quelques mois, je vais me faire un petit tarpé.
> :rateau:


 


			
				Tom Wait dans Coffee & Cigarettes à 03:11 a dit:
			
		

> The beauty of quitting is, now that I&#8217;ve quit, I can have one, &#8217;cause I&#8217;ve quit.


 
[youtube]K6Mw6b1T50U[/youtube]

:love:


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

:love:

je le reverrais bien, celui-là...


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui, mais depuis, ils l'ont fermé cette école là - pas réaliste, pas rentable.
> 
> La liberté est un état immobile, une phase hors du temps face au champs des possibles.
> Ensuite, tu fais des choix.
> ...



La liberté, état absolu ? Oui, bien sûr. La liberté, cest la vie ? Effectivement. Être et être libre, cest une seule et même chose, disait un fumeur de pipe qui pensait. 

Mais, précisément, je parlais de lexercice de la liberté, non de son « essence ». Ceci parce que le droit ne concerne que cet exercice. Et quand je disais « accord », je ne lentendais pas au sens musical, mais au sens mécanique. Non pas créer une symphonie des libertés, un monde dharmonie des choix, mais éviter les collisions, le choc frontal des volontés en mouvement. Cest bien là ce que doit faire la loi. Alors, oui, elle tranche. Ou, plutôt, elle découpe. Des sphères deffectivité pour les libertés, des espaces où elles peuvent saffirmer sans se heurter. Et pour rester dans la métaphore mécanique et spatiale, elle doit découper équitablement, sinon on voit mal ce qui pourrait fonder sa légitimité. Or, ce nest pas ce que font les lois antitabac. Elles ont restreint drastiquement la sphère de liberté des fumeurs : interdiction de fumer dans les établissements publics, même en plein air, même sil ny a personne à moins de cent mètres ; restaurants, bars, etc. désormais non-fumeurs. Le choix qui est laissé au fumeur, cest darrêter de fumer ou de rester chez lui. Lespace qui lui est concédé, cest celui du trottoir.

De plus, ces lois, au fond, nen sont pas. Un philosophe chauve faisait remarquer que, depuis bientôt deux siècles, on assistait à un glissement de la loi vers la norme. Les lois anti-tabac sont exemplaires de ce glissement. LEtat, devenu bio-pouvoir, nest plus tellement caractérisé par un droit de punir, mais bien plutôt par une action sur le corps afin, dit le chauve, de procéder « à son dressage, à la majoration de ses aptitudes, à lextorsion de ses forces, à la croissance parallèle de son utilité et de sa docilité, à son intégration à des systèmes de contrôle efficaces et économiques ». Les lois anti-tabac relèvent dune bio-politique qui vise, en disciplinant les corps, à normaliser, à rentabiliser les comportements


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

Ah, enfin, tu te décides à parler d'un philosophe intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Ouais.
(Il est bien, ton chauve - tu verras qu'un jour les recommandations en termes de fruits et légumes finiront dans la loi...)

Mais pour ce qui est du tabac, je serais d'accord avec toi si tu n'évacuais pas deux aspects dans ta démonstration:
1/ Le tabagisme passif.
2/ L'addiction au produit et le phénomène de manque qui rendent parfois un peu houleux tout essai de débat serein sur le respect mutuel des choix...

Deux aspects qui vont à l'encontre de ce qui, selon moi, devrait définir un espace public : la non nocivité des actions des uns sur les autres et le calme nécessaire à l'établissement de règles informelles communes en cas d'absence de loi ou de nocivité potentielle.

Non?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, enfin, tu te décides à parler d'un philosophe intéressant.


 
Est-il grec?
Est-il mort?

Non?

Alors?
D'où qu't'as vu qu'c'était un philosophe?


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Octobre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> (Il est bien, ton chauve - tu verras qu'un jour les recommandations en termes de fruits et légumes finiront dans la loi...)
> 
> Mais pour ce qui est du tabac, je serais d'accord avec toi si tu n'évacuais pas deux aspects dans ta démonstration:
> ...



Au risque de me mettre à dos une partie de la communauté, le tabagisme passif est certainement nocif, mais aucune étude sérieuse n'a jamais démontré à quel point. Surout pas celles que l'UE a fait sponsoriser par les marchands de nicorette© et autres Champix©.

Quant à l'addiction, on sait aujourd'hui, de façon sérieuse cette fois, que l'addiction à la nicotine est très rapidement dépassable. Tandis que l'addiction provoquée par les substances additives, qui constituent, selon certains produits, 10% de la masse totale, est beaucoup plus longue à faire disparaitre.
Fumez des clopes sans additif et sans agents de texture, et vous verrez qu'il vous sera plus facile de moins en griller.





PonkHead a dit:


> Est-il grec?
> Est-il mort?
> 
> Non?
> ...



Alors :
1. Il est mort.
2. Il n'était pas grec, mais de ce que j'en sais, il était assez bien disposé à leur endroit, voire à leur envers.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Au risque de me mettre à dos une partie de la communauté, le tabagisme passif est certainement nocif, mais aucune étude sérieuse n'a jamais démontré à quel point. Surout pas celles que l'UE a fait sponsoriser par les marchands de nicorette© et autres Champix©.


Ah?
Ah...
Nocif quand même.



l'écrieur a dit:


> Quant à l'addiction, on sait aujourd'hui, de façon sérieuse cette fois, que l'addiction à la nicotine est très rapidement dépassable. Tandis que l'addiction provoquée par les substances additives, qui constituent, selon certains produits, 10% de la masse totale, est beaucoup plus longue à faire disparaitre.
> Fumez des clopes sans additif et sans agents de texture, et vous verrez qu'il vous sera plus facile de moins en griller.


Ouais.
Mais disons - pas de loi. On fait confiance au pékin non-fumeur pour demander gentiment au pékin fumeur de ne pas fumer quand vraiment ça le dérange (et pas juste pour faire chier) et à ce dernier pour prendre en compte poliment la demande nonobstant justement l'état de manque qui lui frise les nerfs depuis cinq minutes, tout les deux oeuvrant de concert à trouver une solution commune...

Ca marche ça?
Hum...





l'écrieur a dit:


> Alors :
> 1. Il est mort.
> 2. Il n'était pas grec, mais de ce que j'en sais, il était assez bien disposé à leur endroit, voire à leur envers.


 
_t'as voulu voir l'envers et on a vu l'envers_
_t'as voulu voir qu'on l'bourre et on a vu qu'on l'bourre..._


----------



## Bassman (17 Octobre 2008)

Moi depuis que je bosse pour des traders, me suis mis a la coke.

C'est plus cher, mais je fume vachement moins


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Vous savez pourquoi Brice Hortefeux s'interesse soudain à l'ANPE ?

Parce qu'on lui a dit qu'il pourrait y trouver plein d'ex-trader.

Ah ah ah.

Humour rigolo.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Fumez des clopes sans additif et sans agents de texture, et vous verrez qu'il vous sera plus facile de moins en griller.


c'est même un des nouveaux marchés  très dynamique aux US, avec de nouvelles marques
( _american spirit_ et autres) 
 pays qui fut un des plus grands producteurs de tabac et à present suite à un  revirement fonce vers l' anti tabac " hygieniste" 
avec de nauséabonds cotés   chasse aux sorcières ( de Salem )
quitte à couper des scenes de films mythiques ou  à bidouiller des archives...
vous  remarquerez que dans les films ou series des dernieres années , le _méchant_ fume ( cémal) , pas le _bon_ ( cébien)


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas facile à trouver des patch à l'ammoniaque&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas facile à trouver des patch à l'ammoniaque



Mais si, tu prends un patch ordinaire, et tu le fais macérer une heure dans de l'AJAX® ou du Vigor© avant de l'appliquer ! 

:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Octobre 2008)

Autre méthode
Après ta douche au lieu de mettre ta creme hydratante ( apres une douche ce concept  m'a toujours fait marrer) tu te badigeonnes d'amoniaque ( dilué )

Autre avantage 
tu n'auras personne qui viendra s'assoir près de toi dans un bistro ou un bus

tranquille tu seras


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais si, tu prends un patch ordinaire, et tu le fais macérer une heure dans de l'AJAX® ou du Vigor© avant de l'appliquer !
> 
> :rateau:





Ça colle plus après

:sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ça colle plus après
> 
> :sick:



Il y a toujours une solution !


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

Mi qu'il i kon lui&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Vous n'élevez pas vraiment le débat


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

Si, si P77 apporte une vraie solution au manque d'ammoniaque dans les patch à la nicotine. Il faudrait bien sûr élargir la liste des produits toxiques à rajouter dans la préparation.
Un petit flacon les regroupant pourrait être ainsi distillé sur les patch pour un sevrage plus rapide au tabac.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si, si P77 apporte une vraie solution au manque d'ammoniaque dans les patch à la nicotine. Il faudrait bien sûr élargir la liste des produits toxiques à rajouter dans la préparation.
> Un petit flacon les regroupant pourrait être ainsi distillé sur les patch pour un sevrage plus rapide au tabac.


 
Il suffirait en fait de regrouper les ingrédients en petits copaux à enrouler dans le patch et à fumer.

Ce qui permetrait de guérir en même temps l'addiction liée au geste et au contenu social de la cigarette.

Tout bénef !


----------



## aCLR (17 Octobre 2008)

Un truc à faire fortune&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai essayé les patchs.... ça marche pas
j'ai tellement fumé plus jeune, que mon corps les recharges


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

faut pas être un peu débile pour fumer?


----------



## jugnin (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> faut pas être un peu débile pour fumer?



Et pour poser cette question ?


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pour poser cette question ?



Et pour poser celle-là ?


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Et pour poser celle-là ?



Et pour poser celle- là ? 



Comme ça on est tous débiles :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> faut pas être un peu débile pour fumer?



Tu es terriblement représentatif de ce que peut devenir un fort pourcentage de djeuns en ce moment : Un gentil bataillon de perroquets bien proprets et bien aseptisés à qui la maîtresse a rabâché que telle chose ou autre c'était mal et pas bon pour la santé, que papa et maman allaient mourir à cause des 20 clopes qu'ils tètent par jour ou des 3 apéros qu'ils se jettent dans le cornet...
Propres, moralisateurs, formatés et ennuyeux au possible... et tellement persuadés que vous allez prolonger votre vie de petits cloportes en suivant bien toutes les leçons de santé dont on vous a farci vos tronches molles... Plutôt un cancer du poumon que de vivre avec vous aux commandes dans quelques années...
Mais pour vous, un bon cancer du fion, mes chéris :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Tiens... Je vais me couler une bonne absinthe pour accompagner le Xème Lucky de la journée... :love::love::love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Un cancer en moins c'est déjà ça... Euh... sinon, tu peux me dire à quoi sert de fumer ? Se défoncer les poumons ? Puer ? Avoir les dents jaunes ? 
Ptet que ceux qui fument fument aujourd'hui parce que, etant jeunes,  leurs potes les influençaient et les poussaient à fumer... 
Dis toi que vaut mieux etre influençable par ses parents que par un gugus qui prétend etre ton pote alors qu'il t'fout ta santé en l'air.

PS : _tu vas me dire que c'est pas bien  la prévention? _
PS2 : _Le cancer du fion c'est du au ballet dans le cul que les jeunes actuels ont ? _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Un cancer en moins c'est déjà ça... Euh... sinon, tu peux me dire à quoi sert de fumer ? Se défoncer les poumons ? Puer ? Avoir les dents jaunes ?


Ça me calme déjà un peu les nerfs quand je lis ce genre de conneries prémâchée... 




> Ptet que ceux qui fument fument aujourd'hui parce que, etant jeunes,  leurs potes les influençaient et les poussaient à fumer...
> Dis toi que vaut mieux etre influençable par ses parents que par un gugus qui prétend etre ton pote alors qu'il t'fout ta santé en l'air.



Argument usagé et rabâché de boyscout niaiseux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

> PS2 : _Le cancer du fion c'est du au ballet dans le cul que les jeunes actuels ont ? _


Lucidité à cultiver, bichon...


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Peut être niais mais vrai. Et dire "ouais je fume pour me détendre" c'est de la connerie, c'est juste psychologique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Peut être niais mais vrai. Et dire "ouais je fume pour me détendre" c'est de la connerie, c'est juste psychologique...


Et ta connerie elle est psychologique où j'ai rêvé qu'elle se matérialisait pas mal?....
Bientôt tu vas me dire ce que je ressens quand je fume ou que je me napalme le foie?...
Nan mais il est pas un peu neuneu, lui?... :mouais:


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Euh d'accord, elle est où ma connerie ? Explique un peu ... Pour l'instant t'es plus neuneu que moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Euh d'accord, elle est où ma connerie ? Explique un peu ... Pour l'instant t'es plus neuneu que moi



venir me dire que ce que je ressens est purement psychologique, alors que visiblement tu n'as jamais tiré sur un tube... Tu peux étayer un peu plus ton propos?...
J'aimerais bien par exemple que tu me fasses un cours sur mes neuro-transmetteurs à moi que j'ai et leurs réactions par rapport à ce que je peux fumer.... Il n'y a pas d'âge pour s'instruire, mon poussin.


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

L'inconscient ça existe...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> L'inconscient ça existe...




Noooooooooooooon?!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu tiens ta réponse .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Mouahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!
Estomak nous a fait un petit avant de mourir!!!


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Non mais serieusement si tu me sortais que tu fumais des pets de temps en temps, ok, parce que ça peut etre amusant mais fumer des malboro ça procure pas grand plaisir à ce que je sache... 
Bon j'vais arrêter de débattre la dessus parce que ça sent le roussis : on me compare à estomak .


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2008)

Tu aurais l'insconscient qui aurait fondu sur tes neuro-transmetteurs à l'insu de ton plein gré !  Si ça n'explique pas que tu sois enfumé rien ne pourra l'expliquer autrement :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Non mais serieusement si tu me sortais que tu fumais des pets de temps en temps...



Ma vie privée ne te regarde pas!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu aurais l'insconscient qui aurait fondu sur tes neuro-transmetteurs à l'insu de ton plein gré !



Nan nan nan... J'ai toujours cru que j'avais trois couilles mais mon toubib m'a dit que j'étais mythocondriaque...


----------



## jayjay075 (18 Octobre 2008)

Vous reprochez à ce petiot de penser que fumer est inutile ? prouvez moi donc le contraire ! MAIS OU VA LE MONDE ?!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

jayjay075 a dit:


> Vous reprochez à ce petiot de penser que fumer est inutile ? prouvez moi donc le contraire ! MAIS OU VA LE MONDE ?!


Aaaaaaaaaah!!!! En voilà un beau! 
Tu te trompes ami.... Je n'aime juste pas qu'un morveux vienne me chier sur les bottes à propos de mes soit disant mauvais habitudes... 
Tu vas aussi essayer de me faire la morale?... :love:


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

Ah baaaaaaaaaah voilà, tu reconnais que c'est une *mauvaise* habitude. Merci jayjay 
allez patoch, bonne soirée .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Ah baaaaaaaaaah voilà, tu reconnais que c'est une *mauvaise* habitude.



Certes certes... Mais qui me va considérablement bien mieux au teint que certaines soit disant "bonnes"... Comme par exemple tenter de faire la morale à mon prochain que je ne connais pas... Comme certains pseudo-psychologues non diplômés  de mes deux qui s'épanouissent ici à longueur de pages :love:


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

Au jeu du plus neuneu, tu n'as aucune chance face à Patoch'.

Mon conseil : abandonne et envoie lui une caisse de vieux whisky.


----------



## Flash Gordon (18 Octobre 2008)

merci du conseil


----------



## benkenobi (18 Octobre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> merci du conseil



C'est pas un conseil c'est un ordre !!!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2008)

Les cons, les anciens, les nioubs révoltés, les nioubs lèches-culs qui se veulent plus intelligents, les lèches-culs...

:love:

Après, j'ai envie de dire que pour la clope comme pour presque tout le reste,
chacun fait ce qu'il veut et prend ses responsabilités, y'a pas à faire chier le monde et donner des leçons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les cons, les anciens, les nioubs révoltés, les nioubs lèches-culs qui se veulent plus intelligents, les lèches-culs...
> 
> :love:
> 
> ...


Tiens... Mon jeune préféré... :love:


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> ()
> :love:
> ()la clope comme pour presque tout le reste,chacun fait ce qu'il veut et prend ses responsabilités, y'a pas à faire chier le monde et donner des leçons



C'est pas ce que disent les assureurs*. 





:hein:

_Put*** de Bor*** de Mer**,
On va quand même pas rembourser quelqu'un qui se détruit la santé consciemment !!!_






*, **, ***Et c'est à peine exagéré​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> _Put*** de Bor*** de Mer**,
> On va quand même pas rembourser quelqu'un qui se détruit la santé consciemment !!!_




Ben... Les gens font ce qui veulent, pour ce que j'en ai à foutre j'vais pas plaindre ceux qui veulent arriver plus vite au Terminus


----------



## Craquounette (19 Octobre 2008)

moi j'en connais qui ne fume pas, mais qui se pète à l'eau écarlate... 

est-ce vraiment mieux ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> moi j'en connais qui ne fume pas, mais qui se pète à l'eau écarlate...
> 
> est-ce vraiment mieux ?


Pour avoir essayé quand j'étais plus petit... Heuuuuuu.... C'est juste pas pareil...


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> moi j'en connais qui ne fume pas, mais qui se pète à l'eau écarlate...
> 
> est-ce vraiment mieux ?



c'est plus propre...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> c'est plus propre...



Moins de tâches dans les poumons


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Moins de tâches dans les poumons



Nan ; des trous... :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> moi j'en connais qui ne fume pas, mais qui se pète à l'eau écarlate...
> 
> est-ce vraiment mieux ?




Ah non, c'est tout aussi con.
Puis ceux qui sont assez cons pour faire ça font les deux généralement.  p)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan ; des trous... :style:




Faire des trous dans des tâches... Ca sonne comme un vieux rêve...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan ; des trous... :style:



:fun:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Faire des trous dans des tâches... Ca sonne comme un vieux rêve...



Ça c'est vraiment mal!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Quand j'disais vieux rêves je parlais pour toi, moi c'est trop présent pour être vieux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quand j'disais vieux rêves je parlais pour toi, moi c'est trop présent pour être vieux



Petite fiente acide!


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça c'est vraiment mal!





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quand j'disais vieux rêves je parlais pour toi, moi c'est trop présent pour être vieux



Allez ouvrir votre thread : _Comment j'ai arrêté la colle !_ et arrêter de nous polluer avec ça


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Arrêté ? Mais qui à parler d'arrêter, bordel ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

J'ai jamais _essayer_ d'arrêter de fumer&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Je parlais de moi, pas de toi. 








Ego, mon petit ego, roi de ma personne...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je parlais de moi, pas de toi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'xcuse, j'avais oublié cette irrésistible période du moi



N'empêche que j'ai jamais essayé 

Les patchs sont pas remboursés


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai jamais _essayer_ d'arrêter de fumer



Mais si !
Tu ne le sais pas mais c'est le cas
_
"C'est facile d'arrêter de fumer, j'arrête 20 fois par jour."_
Oscar Wilde

parfois attribué à Tristan Bernard qui  fumait et a même été à 2 doigts de fumer radicalement , c'est à dire lui de littéralement partir en fumée 
( il échappa de justesse à une déportation vers un camp d'extermination)


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Octobre 2008)

Bon...  ... ça va fermer.. non ?  Parce qu'on va attraper le cancer de l'ennui


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon...  ... ça va fermer.. non ?  Parce qu'on va attraper le cancer de l'*ennui*



C'est comme ça que tu appelles ton fion ? Eh ben, ça donne pas envie... :love:


----------



## Grug (19 Octobre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Arrêté ? Mais qui à parler d'arrêter, bordel ?


Arrêter mais qui a parlé d'arrêter ? Bordel !

infinitif/verbe/infinitif/ponctuation.

Merci


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Octobre 2008)

Ca serait bien de regarder ce que j'ai cité avant de la jouer fine  :



			
				aCLR a dit:
			
		

> Comment j'ai *arrêté *la colle !



D'où :



			
				Bibi a dit:
			
		

> *Arrêté* ? Mais qui à parler d'arrêter, bordel ?



C'est bon, tu vois le sens maintenant ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Y'a quand même une faute 

"Qui a parl*é* d'arrêter, bordel ?"


Ah ! Et à l'autre boulet de flash mes c0u1lles :
Foutez nous la paix avec votre morale a 2 balles, et arrêtez de nous caguer les roufles.
Y'a urgence a interdire la connerie dans les lieux publics...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer, je vois le bas de la fenêtre de Bassman en double.





.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> depuis que j'ai arrêté de fumer, je vois le bas de la fenêtre de Bassman en double ?
> .


sauf en cas d'édit bassmanien 
compare les deux


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf en cas d'édit bassmanien
> compare les deux



oui, je sais...  

(j'avais mis un* ?* à la place d'un *.*)

voilà, c'est rectifié.

.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> sauf en cas d'édit bassmanien
> compare les deux



Tiens ? En te lisant, je m'avise tout inopinément que dans un sens, Bassman, c'est le contraire de Hausmann ! :rateau:

Bon d'accord, ça, dans un topic consacré à l'arrêt de la tabagie, c'est fumeux !


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

"Nous les fumeurs"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2008)

Je viens de le lire, ça parait de bon aloi, comme raisonnement &#8230; Sauf que &#8230; Quand il se le sera chopé, son cancer, qui est-ce qui va payer pour la prise en charge à 100% ? Ben oui, nous, qui devrons continuer à supporter les augmentations de cotisations.

Alors quand il dit "assumer à 100% son cancer", je rigole doucement !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

Et si à défaut du poumon tu te chopes le tien au fion pour abus de bonne bouffe et de bon pinard, tu seras pas content d'être pris en charge?... Et nous fumeurs, on cotises pas autant que toi?... Prépare ton réveillon tranquille, va! 
Moi j'ai les boules de côtiser pour que des connasses continuent à démouler à tour de cuisses des fils de cons!


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de le lire, ça parait de bon aloi, comme raisonnement &#8230; Sauf que &#8230; Quand il se le sera chopé, son cancer, qui est-ce qui va payer pour la prise en charge à 100% ? Ben oui, nous, qui devrons continuer à supporter les augmentations de cotisations.
> 
> Alors quand il dit "assumer à 100% son cancer", je rigole doucement !


Si j'ai mis cet "article", c'est pour montrer le sentiment de "stigmatisation" qu'éprouvent les fumeurs...
Pas pour que tu nous ressortes l'argument des frais de santé (même si tu as raison, en partie, sur ce point particulier)...
(d'ailleurs si tu bouffes trop gras, de trop, etc... Y'a une interdiction, là dessus ?!...
Et l'alcool ?!... C'est de l'hypocrisie, conviens en !...  )
C'est symptomatique, une "cible" est désigné et "on" embraye là-dessus...
Cet aspect "normatif" des lois depuis quelques années me dérange :


BackCat a dit:


> C'est un fait indéniable  Malgré tout, la position sociale du fumeur aujourd'hui n'est pas normale. Les médias les culpabilisent et les discours entendus des anti-fumeurs (notez la nuance, s'il vous plaît) ont des relents de pétainisme assez éc&#339;urants. Quand le tabac sera interdit, si ça arrive malheureusement un jour, je peux déjà dire qui sera dans le camp des collabos. L'effet de masse est impressionnant. Même quand on n'a jamais gêné qui que ce soit avec sa fumée, et qu'on s'isole à l'extérieur, seul pour fumer, on a mauvaise conscience. Et ça, ce n'est pas normal. Que les bien pensants aident chaleureusement les gens qui arrêtent de fumer, tiennent un discours conciliant comme celui que tu viens de tenir : OUI. Qu'ils prennent les fumeurs pour des cons en supposant qu'ils ne savent pas ce qu'est le cancer, en imaginant qu'on peut forcer quelqu'un à arrêter de fumer, que si on a réussi à arrêter de fumer, ceux qui n'y arrivent pas ou ne le font pas sont méprisables : NON, NON, NON et NON. C'est tout simplement inadmissible.
> 
> D'autre part, on a beau faire, on ne devient pas non-fumeur quand on a fumé. On devient ancien fumeur. Et ça ne sert à rien de tancer les autres du haut de ses X semaines, moi ou années d'arrêt de la cigarette. On a réussi à s'arrêter de fumer quand on est mort d'autre chose et qu'on n'a jamais refumé. Pas avant
> 
> Maintenant, je réitère mes plus sincères encouragements à ceux qui ont décidé, décident ou décideront de s'arrêter de fumer. Pour l'avoir fait, comme vous, de nombreuses fois, je compatis et je sais que certains discours sont agaçants et découragent plus qu'autre chose. Soyez forts



Encore une fois, cet "article" n'est pas exactement sur le tabac, mais sur un *sentiment* éprouvé par une partie de la population ( fumeurs, non fumeurs)... 
"Dressons nous les, les uns contre les autres !..."
Trouvez ça "normal" ?!... 


P.S : grillé en partie par PATOCH'...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Trouvez ça "normal" ?!...



"Donnez une "grande cause" à des blaireaux et ils feront le travail à votre place..."

J. Gobbels


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2008)

+1 patoch


----------



## Grug (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> "Donnez une "grande cause" à des blaireaux et ils feront le travail à votre place..."
> 
> J. Gobbels


Note pour l'année prochaine : trouver une grande cause pour le bar.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2008)

Pour faire quel travail ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2008)

"Je n'irais pas me plaindre si un jour j'ai un cancer"

Voilà une excellente résolution  ! D'ailleurs, si ça lui arrive, ses proches sabreront sûrement le champagne en se disant qu'au moins on ne l'entendra pas se plaindre !


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2008)

J'ai jamais essayé d'arrêter


----------



## krystof (23 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais été fumeur, ne le suis pas et ne le serais probablement jamais.
Aujourd'hui, je suis bien content d'aller siroter ma Guinness, ou déguster ma côte de b&#339;uf, sans avoir à supporter le nuage de fumé du voisin, c'est indéniable. Je comprends aussi ce voisin qui se sent amputé de son excroissance et à qui on retire un plaisir irréfutable.
Cependant, force est de constater que la répression commence à aller un peu loin, au risque de créer 2 clans les uns contre les autres.
A Nice, 2 ou 3 bars à chicha ont du fermer la porte, suite à la loi anti-tabac. Qui gênaient-ils, sachant que ces lieux n'étaient fréquentés que par des fumeurs ?
A Londres, il paraît qu'on va aller jusqu'à interdire de fumer dans les rues ! Les non-fumeurs crient victoire. Je trouve ça minable...
C'est ce bon vieux cowboy Marlboro qui doit se retourner dans sa tombe... Je suis sûr que même là, on l'emmerde


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

OK. Lois anti-tabac contestables. Esprit liberticide. Hypocrisie sur l'alcool. Pas d'interdiction dans un restaurant de bouffer un jarret de porc de 800 g. OK. D'accord avec tout ça.

J'ai donc la solution : une société à 100% libérale. Oui le libéralisme, dans son acceptation la plus "pure", va tous nous réconcilier. La liberté totale dans le respect de celle de chacun. Adam Smith et la main invisible. La société comme somme des individus et de la totalité des échanges contractuels inter-individuels qui s'y réalisent. Point barre. 0% d'intervention étatique. Seul le Droit prévaut pour faire valoir le respect des contrats, et cependant de manière empirique seulement. Donc pas de Codes à la con comme dans le Droit continental mais le système anglo-saxon : que de la jurisprudence.

Voici ma solution 100% libérale : *plus aucune interdiction de fumer, de picoler, de bouffer gras...* Plus aucune taxe sur ces produits. Privatisation de tout. Que des échanges contractuels. La "politique de Santé publique" et toutes ces vieilleries crypto-communistes ? Aux chiottes ! Plus de Sécurité sociale bien sûr car le système d'imposition sera réduit au minimum, juste pour assurer le rôle régalien de l'Etat (pouvoir de police, pouvoir militaire et diplomatie). *La couverture santé sera privatisée intégralement*.  Chacun paiera son système de santé auprès d'un assureur privé sur la base d'un questionnaire de santé et de principes relevant strictement d'un système contractuel commercial. Comme pour les assurances automobiles, les primes seront soumises sans doute à des bonus liés aux incidents de santé. Comme ça les non-fumeurs n'iront pas dire qu'ils payent pour les fumeurs, les maigres qu'ils payent pour les obèses et les sobres qu'ils payent pour les pochtrons.
Il y aura des bars à fumeurs, à non-fumeurs, à goinfres, à frugaux... Car tout ne sera plus qu'un vaste et immense Marché : marché des fumeurs, marché des alcoolos, des non-fumeurs... La pré-éminence du droit empirique veillera à ce que ces activités puissent cohabiter sans entraver leur liberté d'agir et d'exister.

Bien entendu tout cela nécessitera une adaptation. Par exemple le fumeur, le goinfre ou le poivrot qui n'auront pas les moyens de se payer une couverture maladie devront s'adapter ou disparaître. Et on n'ira pas pleurer sur leur sort. Ils n'avaient qu'à s'adapter pour gagner de la thune. "Struggle for Life". Darwinisme social. A donf ! :love:
Et à l'inverse de ce qu'avait dit l'ex-taupe trotskiste honteuse de Jospin ("Oui à l'économie de marché mais non à la société de marché") moi je dis : LE MARCHÉ PARTOUT ! 

Chacun choisira sa "niche de marché" : fumeur, baiseur, coincé, baffreur... et le droit n'aura pour seule fonction que de veiller à l'exercice libre et absolu de ces marchés et au respect des contrats privés.

Alors, contents ? Tous partants j'espère ?!


----------



## supermoquette (23 Décembre 2008)

ah ben voilà le deuxième clan&#8230;


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Décembre 2008)

krystof a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais été fumeur, ne le suis pas et ne le serais probablement jamais.
> Aujourd'hui, je suis bien content d'aller siroter ma Guinness, ou déguster ma côte de buf, sans avoir à supporter le nuage de fumé du voisin, c'est indéniable. Je comprends aussi ce voisin qui se sent amputé de son excroissance et à qui on retire un plaisir irréfutable.
> Cependant, force est de constater que la répression commence à aller un peu loin, au risque de créer 2 clans les uns contre les autres.
> A Nice, 2 ou 3 bars à chicha ont du fermer la porte, suite à la loi anti-tabac. Qui gênaient-ils, sachant que ces lieux n'étaient fréquentés que par des fumeurs ?
> ...



Complètement d'accord avec toi, mais avec une nuance : je suis un ex-fumeur...
Je trouve super agréable de pouvoir passer la soirée dans bar et que mes vêtements n'empeste pas le tabac en sortant. 

Par contre, interdire de fumer dans la rue, voir des des appartements (une ville en Californie l'a fait, la fumée peut passer dans les appart' mitoyens par les conduits d'aération  ), je trouve ça absurde.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Décembre 2008)

A la limite, je préfère cette apocalypse où l'utopie libérale de la liberté aura livré ses révélations ultimes aux rets sans cesse plus serrés du bio-pouvoir 

@ coloquinte


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> aux rets sans cesse plus serrés du bio-pouvoir



Tu serais donc contre le fait de manger les pissenlits bio par la racine ?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Décembre 2008)

Si on ne fume plus, on ne boit plus,  on ne se fait pas une bonne bouffe, qu'on ne baise plus (parce que ça aussi ça peut être dangereux!!!), PEUT ETRE que l'on va vivre plus longtemps, ce n'est meme pas sûr... Par contre ce qui est* sûr* c'est qu'on va drôlement s'emmerder!! 

Non ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Décembre 2008)

Allez !...
Tu viens....  manger ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> qu'on ne baise plus (parce que ça aussi ça peut être dangereux!!!)



Sida, IST... Ecoute ce que disent les évangélistes aux us, et tu comprendras que le sexe, c'est le mal absolu, une création du diable


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Sida, IST... Ecoute ce que disent les évangélistes aux us, et tu comprendras que le sexe, c'est le mal absolu, une création du diable



:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:

serais-tu le résultat, la conséquence le fruit d'un acte diabolique ?


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2008)

Lemmy a dit:


> :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:
> 
> serais-tu le résultat, la conséquence le fruit d'un acte diabolique ?



Arrête tu vas lui faire trop plaisir là :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Décembre 2008)

Non, mes parents sont des amiches.


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je viens de le lire, ça parait de bon aloi, comme raisonnement  Sauf que  Quand il se le sera chopé, son cancer, qui est-ce qui va payer pour la prise en charge à 100% ? Ben oui, nous, qui devrons continuer à supporter les augmentations de cotisations.
> 
> Alors quand il dit "assumer à 100% son cancer", je rigole doucement !



Les augmentations de cotisation, pour l'instant, c'est nous qui les subissons. D'accord, les taxes ne vont pas directement dans les caisses de la sécu. Mais un fumeur, a salaire égal, paiera toujours plus à l'état qu'un non fumeur. L'un dans l'autre ca doit se retrouver. Surtout pour les gros fumeurs.
Surtout si dans le même temps on prend en compte l'espérance de vie : toujours ca comme retraite de moins à verser.

Franchement, tenir comme discours "les fumeurs nous coutent cher", faut pas pousser, Pascal. L'armée aussi, la bagnole aussi, les pesticides aussi, le gras aussi, les plats sur-salés aussi, la vie aussi. Mais dans la longue liste de ce qui coute du fric, je pense, en temps que clopeur, être celui qui crache le plus au bassinet en taxes sur le produit acheté.

Je clope. Je suis le premier a dire aux gamins qui m'entourent "ne le faites pas". Mais de là à me présenter comme un parasite de la société qui pique le blé de ceux qui ne fument pas, non.


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

Dans le même temps, je ne passe pas mes dimanches après midi autour d'une table a bouffer du cholestérol a la sauce hypertension. Hélas, car ca ne choque personne, contrairement à ma fumée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

*PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## Amok (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *PARFAITEMENT!!!*



Ah mais toi, ma grosse adorée, c'est différent : tu cholestéroles à mort, tu hypertensionnes à mort, et tu fumes comme une cheminée mal ramonée (enfin, j'me comprends ).
Tu es la lie de cette société. Tu vis, et c'est mal. Tu refuses de finir dans une pauvre maison de retraite a te faire pousser des escarres, en emmerdant tes momes que tu ne reconnais plus depuis belle lurette. Tu es le mal absolu, le sais tu ?!

(N'empêche, c'est la première fois que j'avais l'impression de caliner avec une locomotive!)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

lu aujourd'hui:

_La ferveur stupéfiante avec laquelle l'Allemagne fête les quatre-vingt-dix printemps de son ex-«Kanzler» - c'est « le type le plus cool d'Allemagne». Il fut un temps où entrevoir Helmut Schmidt sur son poste de télé, c'était un peu comme recevoir un intime à dîner .../... Mais, dans une période où le principe de précaution l'emporte sur la prise de risque, *savoir ce nonagénaire capable de griller treize cigarettes en une heure de réunion* à l'hebdomadaire « Die Zeit », dont il est chroniqueur depuis vingt-cinq ans, a quelque chose de rafraîchissant. Longue vie « sehr Helmut »._

Pour l'instant, il n'a pas coûté trop cher ! :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'en ai raz le cul de cotiser pour des vioques qui bouffent juste un bouillon de légumes bios et un verre de lait écrémé le soir avant de se coucher (c'est a dire vers 17h00) et qui vivront aux crochets des actifs jusqu'a 102 ans ou plus.






Nan mais on aura tout lu ici...


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2008)

Sans compter que l'actif cotisant ( en tout cas en Suisse) doit fumer et boire pour remplir les caisses des pensionnés ...
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Sans compter que l'actif cotisant ( en tout cas en Suisse) doit fumer et boire pour remplir les caisses des pensionnés ...
> :rateau:



*les jeunes s'entraînent déjà...*


----------



## La mouette (23 Décembre 2008)

Si ça c'est pas du soutien aux pensionnés :rateau:

En une soirée tu as trois rentes de payées et un trou de plus dans la SECU


----------



## Pooley (23 Décembre 2008)

Messieurs les camés, je vous salue!

J'ai pas envie d'arrêter et j'ai le même caractère de chien que Patoch' concernant les chieurs qui nous pressent les roustons parce qu'on leur pollue les poumons.

On signe où?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> On signe où?



DTC


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> DTC


:love: Joyeux Noël, mon Jipé... :love:


----------



## Pooley (23 Décembre 2008)

bien tendue la perche pour le coup -_-

j'pensais que Patoch' me traiterait de tous les noms d'oiseaux mais bon...

tant pis hein!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Décembre 2008)

Aaaaaaah, mais si le petit monsieur aime se faire agonir d'injures et de gros mots, il faut qu'il sache qu'il y a des professionnelles expertes en la matière, qui pour une somme certes assez conséquente, pourront lui donner pleine et entière satisfaction... Il pourrait également se faire remodeler la face à grands coups de talons aiguilles, le petit monsieur... Même que certaines de ces "prestataires de services" tolèrent l'usage du tabac durant les "séances", c'est dire...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaah, mais si le petit monsieur aime se faire agonir d'injures et de gros mots, il faut qu'il sache qu'il y a des professionnelles expertes en la matière, qui pour une somme certes assez conséquente, pourront lui donner pleine et entière satisfaction... Il pourrait également se faire remodeler la face à grands coups de talons aiguilles, le petit monsieur... Même que certaines de ces "prestataires de services" tolèrent l'usage du tabac durant les "séances", c'est dire...



ce qui t'explique l'expression devenue d'usage courant: "se faire tabasser" :hosto:


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaaah, mais si le petit monsieur aime se faire agonir d'injures et de gros mots, il faut qu'il sache qu'il y a des professionnelles expertes en la matière, qui pour une somme certes assez conséquente, pourront lui donner pleine et entière satisfaction... Il pourrait également se faire remodeler la face à grands coups de talons aiguilles, le petit monsieur... Même que certaines de ces "prestataires de services" tolèrent l'usage du tabac durant les "séances", c'est dire...



Ces "services à la personnes" bénéficient-ils du crédit d'impôt de 50 % ?
On peut payer des professionnelles en cheque emploi service ??


Ca m'intéresse tout ça moa


----------



## Pooley (24 Décembre 2008)

Devoir payer pour ce genre de choses... déjà qu'on paye pour se, je cite "ruiner les poumons" et pour "ruiner la santé des autres avec nos clopes de merde", alors merde hein! 

5,5 le paquet de strike chanceux à la rentrée... ça fait mal au derche!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> 5,5&#8364; le paquet de strike chanceux à la rentrée... ça fait mal au derche!





normal que tu aies mal: ce n"est pas avec le derche qu'on fume !


----------



## Bassman (24 Décembre 2008)

Moi j'aimerais juste qu'on arrête de nous bourrer le mou avec des faut pas faire ceci, attention à cela, etc...

Après on s'étonne que les gens ne savent plus se gérer (j'ai même aperçu un spot pour apprendre comment moucher son môme...  ). Ben oui, à force de tout le temps nous dire ce qu'on doit faire, on finit par ne plus savoir le faire seul.

Et tout est comme ça. On voudrait nous dire comment il faut fumer (ou pas justement) mais derrière ce discourt de "prévention" soit disant nationale et de santé publique, dans le classement du bal des faux culs, l'état hypocrite se place premier.

La cigarette est la 2ème ressource de l'état. Croyez vous vraiment que l'état ait vraiment intérêt a ce que les fumeurs arretent ? Non et les campagnes de pubs culpabilisantes au possible, créatrice de clivage n'ont pas pour objet de réellement faire arrêter de fumer.

Après la clope, on a attaqué la "mal bouffe". Ouais, pourquoi pas. D'une part je suis surpris qu'il soit nécessaire de dire comment qu'on fait pour bien manger, d'autre part si vraiment la bouffe devenait une priorité de santé publique, pourquoi l'état ne commence pas par le plus important : faire chier des société de grandes distributions européenne (LIDL, Leader Price,...) qui nous abreuve de merde reconnue clairement dangereuses pour la santé (cochenille par exemple).

Bref, comme pour tout, on soit disant traite le mal du côté du consommateur, parce qu'au final et c'est la seule donnée importante du problème : c'est lui qui rapporte du pognon.

Alors bon, qu'on vienne pas me casser les burnes avec ma clope que je me fume tranquillou, en essayant d'être attentif aux autres avec.

Un exemple : La soeur de mon beauf, en cloque (et con comme un manche) avec nous le WE dernier (anniversaire tout ca). Je me fume ma clope tranquille dehors loin de l'attroupement de gens, elle passe a proximité et me hurle : "Putain vous faites chier les fumeurs, tu vois pas que je suis enceinte ?". J'ai pas su quoi répondre sur le coup, tellement je suis resté surpris de venir me faire emmerder par une connasse en cloque alors que je m'étais déjà mis a l'écart pour ne gêner personne. J'ai finalement préféré lui répondre : "Putain vous faites chier les emmerdeurs, vous voyez pas que je suis allergique aux cons ?"


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> La cigarette est la 2ème ressource de l'état.



Tu as une source à citer, ou des chiffres car je doute fortement de ce point...
Sinon, la soeur de ton boeuf a l'air assez conne.


----------



## Selliuocselsapsessac (24 Décembre 2008)

tout l'monde ! 

J'suis nouveau et je viens de lire les cinq dernieres pages de ce topic et après ça j'ai une petite question qui va peut-etre fâcher certains :heinil est marrant ce smiley) : 

qu'est-ce que vous vous en tamponnez le coquillard que quelqu'un vous dicte ce que vous avez à faire sur un fofo ? c'est bon on en a rien à branler (pour rester dans le meme champ lexical que le votre) qu'un gugus vienne nous faire la morale... serieusement ? vous vous enflammez pas un peu pour rien là ... 

en tout cas lorsque j'ai lu ce topic j'ai halluciné


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

Casses pas les couilles, toi!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Décembre 2008)

Selliuocselsapsessac a dit:


> J'suis nouveau



Cette affirmation péremptoire me parait, je ne sais pourquoi, sujette à caution :mouais:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Décembre 2008)

Je fume et je n'ai pas l'intention d'arrêter !
Je suis ce qu'on appelle un "fumeur sociable", attentionné vis-à-vis de mes congénères non-fumeurs, et soucieux de ne pas gêner quiconque ...
Comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'en ai marre de ces campagnes qui véhiculent de nous l'image de "déchets de l'humanité" (j'exagère à peine !), marre aussi quand je fume en rue, de rencontrer des intolérants qui crient "bwêêrkkk" quand ils ne font que me croiser...
La seule chose dont je suis certain, c'est de ne pas mourir à 50 ans rateau ... pour le reste, je croise les doigts (non ! ils ne sont pas "jaunes" mes doigts !!!).
Que chacun fasse ce qu'il veut dans le respect des autres ... et qu'on nous fiche la paix !
Je ne sais pas combien d'années (de mois ? de jours ? ) il me reste à vivre ... et j'ai l'intention de profiter des bonnes choses de la vie (dont le tabac fait partie !) jusqu'au bout !
Je préfère profiter à fond moins longtemps que de me faire chier à vivre plus longtemps !
Amen !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Décembre 2008)

+1


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> j'ai l'intention de profiter des bonnes choses de la vie (dont le tabac fait partie !) jusqu'au bout !



... sans oublier les frites du mercredi...


----------



## Selliuocselsapsessac (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Casses pas les couilles, toi!



Guihhh...


----------



## Pooley (24 Décembre 2008)

Ah bah ça avec Patoch' fallait pas t'attendre à une réponse... disons courtoise 

Cela dit c'est vrai que c 'est toujours plus drôle de se friter face à face, on a l'avantage de pouvoir enfumer le chieur d'en face si besoin


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Que chacun fasse ce qu'il veut dans le respect des autres ... et qu'on nous fiche la paix !



Je crois que c'est un bon résumé des choses...



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je préfère profiter à fond moins longtemps que de me faire chier à vivre plus longtemps !



Et moi, je préfère profiter à fond plus longtemps que de me faire chier à vivre moins longtemps ! L'ennui est à mourir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> Cela dit c'est vrai que c 'est toujours plus drôle de se friter face à face, on a l'avantage de pouvoir enfumer le chieur d'en face si besoin



C'est une demande de rendez-vous à peine voilée ?...  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une demande de rendez-vous à peine voilée ?...  :love:



À la recherche d'un des 13 desserts


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> Ah bah ça avec Patoch' fallait pas t'attendre à une réponse... disons courtoise



Casse pas les couilles toi!


----------



## macarel (24 Décembre 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je fume et je n'ai pas l'intention d'arrêter !
> Je suis ce qu'on appelle un "fumeur sociable", attentionné vis-à-vis de mes congénères non-fumeurs, et soucieux de ne pas gêner quiconque ...
> Comme beaucoup d'entre vous, j'en ai marre de ces campagnes qui véhiculent de nous l'image de "déchets de l'humanité" (j'exagère à peine !), marre aussi quand je fume en rue, de rencontrer des intolérants qui crient "bwêêrkkk" quand ils ne font que me croiser...
> La seule chose dont je suis certain, c'est de ne pas mourir à 50 ans rateau ... pour le reste, je croise les doigts (non ! ils ne sont pas "jaunes" mes doigts !!!).
> ...



A-part "amen", que je co-note toujours un peu négatif vu sa signification symbolique, je dois dire qu'il y a des gens tout à fait raisonnables et peut-être même fréquentables sur ce forum:love:
Autrement, je t'ai vu à la télé l'autre jour (sur Arte), t'es toujours aussi rigolo (mais vrai), même après avoir vu ce film maintes fois. Au fait, t'as changé ton tapis depuis?


----------



## Pooley (19 Janvier 2009)

Quoi vous avez tous décidé d'arrêter de fumer dans vos bonnes résolutions pour 2009??

les Lucky Suisses sont meilleures que les Françaises


----------



## Balooners (19 Janvier 2009)

Merde !! J'ai ouvert ce fil il y a 6 ans et j'ai toujours pas arrêté


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Balooners a dit:


> Merde !! J'ai ouvert ce fil il y a 6 ans et j'ai toujours pas arrêté



Tiens, salut Harold, qu'est-ce que tu deviens ? tu as fini par arrêter (pas le fil, hein ! ) ?


----------



## Chang (19 Janvier 2009)

Bon perso, la resolution aussi pour le nouvel an, c'est de ne plus fumer ... 

A partir de maintenant ce sera tout en space cake ... voila ...  ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Bon perso, la resolution aussi pour le nouvel an, c'est de ne plus fumer ...
> 
> A partir de maintenant ce sera tout en space cake ... voila ...  ...




Fais gaffe, avec tous ces cakes, c'est toi qui va prendre beaucoup de space, à la fin


----------



## Chang (19 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Fais gaffe, avec tous ces cakes, c'est toi qui va prendre beaucoup de space, à la fin



Oh mais le resultat est deja la ... la difference ne serait pas tres flagrante ...  ...


----------



## GroDan (19 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Oh mais le resultat est deja la ... la difference ne serait pas tres flagrante ...  ...


Si ! La fatigue est nettement plus présente !:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Janvier 2009)

Balooners a dit:


> Merde !! J'ai ouvert ce fil il y a 6 ans et j'ai toujours pas arrêté


en même temps depuis ma dernière participation, je n'ai toujours pas arrêté non plus  pas pour rassurer


----------



## macarel (20 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> en même temps depuis ma dernière participation, je n'ai toujours pas arrêté non plus  pas pour rassurer



faudra pas, sans vice, pas de vie


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

macarel a dit:


> faudra pas, sans vice, pas de vie



Ah mais nan, depuis que j'ai cessé de fumer, j'ai découvert des vices autrement plus motivants


----------



## Craquounette (20 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah mais nan, depuis que j'ai cessé de fumer, j'ai découvert des vices autrement plus motivants



parce que tu crois que les fumeurs ne les connaissent pas ? 

:rateau:


----------



## mado (20 Janvier 2009)

Pas mieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> parce que tu crois que les fumeurs ne les connaissent pas ?
> 
> :rateau:





mado a dit:


> Pas mieux.



Eh, les filles, allez dire ça à macarel, hein 



macarel a dit:


> faudra pas, sans vice, pas de vie


----------



## macarel (21 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Eh, les filles, allez dire ça à macarel, hein



Bonjour, je crois que Pascal a raison, venez voir les flamands rose
En attendant je vais recompter mes aleurodes sur tomate, on va voir s'ils ont résisté:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Janvier 2009)

Comprendre "je fume des bédos" ?


----------



## applejuice (27 Janvier 2009)

Ça fait un mois que j'ai arrêté de fumer... ce qui me fait tenir c'est l'idée d'économiser un peu pour m'acheter mon premier mac 

Comme quoi les pommes c'est bon pour la santé


----------



## Modern__Thing (27 Janvier 2009)

ne dit-on pas "an apple a day keeps the doctor away" ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

PITIÉ !!!!

Va t'acheter des clopes !!!!!! :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Rien compris !...


----------



## applejuice (27 Janvier 2009)

> PITIÉ !!!!
> 
> Va t'acheter des clopes !!!!!! :affraid:




pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Et aussi parce que "A cigarette a day, keeps the switcher away"


----------



## applejuice (27 Janvier 2009)

ah... ok 
bah désolé de te décevoir :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que tu ne le déçois pas, justement... 
_(laisse tomber, trop long à expliquer/comprendre...)_


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Janvier 2009)

pseudo à la con a dit:


> J'suis nouveau



Ouais, c'est ça. Mes fesses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ça. Mes fesses.



A un mois et trois jours près, tu te faisais pas griller 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cette affirmation péremptoire me parait, je ne sais pourquoi, sujette à caution :mouais:


----------



## Pooley (24 Avril 2009)

C'est trop calme ici


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Il y a aussi des pélos qui sont content de vivre en fumant des clopes.


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2009)

Sauf que le Golden Virginia, c'est un peu dégueulasse.

_L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé._


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

A partir de d'main... charrette de fumier !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ouais, c'est ça. Mes fesses.


 
Quoi ?
Elles fument ?


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

Bon, juste pour témoigner, hein :
je n'ai pas fumé depuis juillet 2007. Un pépin de santé et une femme qui a arrêté avant moi (la privation de bisous, ca fait avancer les choses ), font que je tiens encore le coup.

c'est tout. Maintenant, je vais pouvoir changer de mac, me payer une belle montre (que même que si t'en a pas à 50 ans t'as raté ta vie ) et partir en vacances :mouais:

et pis les patchs et les gommes et tout ca, c'est que des m****s de Pharmacos pour faire du blé, ca marche pô :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (24 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> c'est tout. Maintenant, je vais pouvoir changer de mac, me payer une belle montre (que même que si t'en a pas à 50 ans t'as raté ta vie ) et partir en vacances :mouais:



tu fumais 5 paquets par jour?


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

non entre 1 et 2, soit des Malbak soit des Davidophe Magnum (pas de pubs ), alors forcément l'économie réalisée monte plus vite qu'avec le pot de Camoul acheté au Luxembourg


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Sauf que le Golden Virginia, c'est un peu dégueulasse.
> 
> _L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé._



L'important, c'est les choses net.


----------



## Amok (24 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> la privation de bisous, ca fait avancer les choses




Bah moi c'est la femme que j'aurais zappé ! Une femme qui fait du chantage au calin ne vaut pas un paquet de clopes !


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah moi c'est la femme que j'aurais zappé ! Une femme qui fait du chantage au calin ne vaut pas un paquet de clopes !


c'est bon, c'est fait aussi... depuis 3 semaines maintenant... Résiltat, je reviens hanter ce forum 

alors j'en profite pour passer un appel aux jeunes femmes non fumeuses, la trentaine à plus ou moins 10%, sur rhône alpes de préférence (faut penser aux économies de carburant), et qui cherchent un compagnon... ben elles peuvent me laisser un mp. Plutôt punk, écolo underground vegra. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2009)

elKBron a dit:


> c'est bon, c'est fait aussi... depuis 3 semaines maintenant... Résiltat, je reviens hanter ce forum
> 
> alors j'en profite pour passer un appel aux jeunes femmes non fumeuses, la trentaine à plus ou moins 10%, sur rhône alpes de préférence (faut penser aux économies de carburant), et qui cherchent un compagnon... ben elles peuvent me laisser un mp. Plutôt punk, écolo underground vegra. Merci d'avance.



En réalité, elKBron, c'est Élie Semoun.


----------



## arturus (25 Avril 2009)

hop !

j'ai arreté de fumer depuis début Mars (un ou deux cigarillo en soirés quand meme) ! dur dur mais bon courage a ceux qui essayent.

Ma solution pour arreter : ne plus acheter de paquets....pas de paquets,pas de cigarettes,pas de cigarettes pas de fumette. (fallait y penser)


----------



## applejuice (25 Avril 2009)

ma solution à moi : penser aux sous que je mets de coté pour pouvoir m'acheter un macbook d'ici la fin de l'année... là aussi ça marche...

comme quoi rien ne vaut la volonté... avec un objectif c'est largement faisable... et pour cause je fumais pas mal...

et tout ça sans patch ni rien...


----------



## Nobody (25 Avril 2009)

applejuice a dit:
			
		

> ma solution à moi : penser aux sous que je mets de coté pour pouvoir m'acheter un macbook d'ici la fin de l'année...



C'est étrange, j'avais plutôt pensé aux avantages liés à ma santé et à celles de mon entourage, pas aux sous.


----------



## applejuice (25 Avril 2009)

évidemment mais un objectif à court terme est motivant aussi.

je suis encore jeune, ça doit être pour ça...


----------



## rizoto (25 Avril 2009)

EDIT : Rien, Blague nulle !


----------



## arturus (25 Avril 2009)

applejuice a dit:


> ma solution à moi : penser aux sous que je mets de coté pour pouvoir m'acheter un macbook d'ici la fin de l'année... là aussi ça marche...
> 
> comme quoi rien ne vaut la volonté... avec un objectif c'est largement faisable... et pour cause je fumais pas mal...
> 
> et tout ça sans patch ni rien...



ouai,pareil ni patch,ni fausse cigarette...tiens je vais t'emprunter ton idée,comme ça si j'ai envie de fumer je me dirais "pense au macbook,pense au macbook..." on sait jamais ça peut marcher.


----------



## stefdefrejus (25 Avril 2009)

6 mois ... ça fait 6 mois que j'en ai pas touché une. Hoonêtement au début j'étais pas certain d'y arriver

Bon d'accord je me suis fait aider le premier mois par le Champix ... ce truc "miracle" qui vous dégoute... bon ça a pas trop mal marché, ça m'a aidé à me désaccoutumer , mais j'ai pas fini le traitement (au bout d'un mois j'ai arrêté les cachets ...j'aimais pas les effets secondaires).

Je tiens sur un raisonnement "simpliste" ... j'ai tenu jusque là je peux continuer... pour ce qui concerne l'envie elle se manifeste de temps à autre, jamais trop violente, ni trop longue et un verre d'eau ou un chocolat l'élimine facilement. Après je suis et je resterais un "ancien fumeur", et je fais pas chier mon entourage avec ça, si ça me gêne je m'en vais.

Pour l'instant je me sens bien comme ça... Bon courage à ceux qui essayent.


----------



## arturus (25 Avril 2009)

chapeau,continu comme ça !

le Champix c'est bien le médoc qui coupe les synapses empéchant l'envie de fumer et qui coupe meme le geste (le geste me manque,par habitude,sans doute) ???

J'ai entendu que les effets secondaires était très dur comme un bouleversement de la personnalité...c'est vraiment showtime ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Avril 2009)

Mouais. j'ai jamais fumé mais alors, par contre doi sfois je cpicole!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mouais. j'ai jamais fumé mais alors, par contre doi sfois je cpicole!



Comme ce soir, par exemple ?  Ou alors, c'est les touches de ton clavier qui ont proclamé leur indépendance :mouais:


----------



## Nobody (26 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Mouais. j'ai jamais fumé mais alors, par contre doi sfois je cpicole!



Ça se voit à ton air rubicond.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ça se voit à ton air rubicond.



Ça y est, tu le mets au courant ? Tu t'es décidé ? Tu affranchis le rubicond ? :rateau:


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Avril 2009)

arturus a dit:


> chapeau,continu comme ça !
> 
> le Champix c'est bien le médoc qui coupe les synapses empéchant l'envie de fumer et qui coupe meme le geste (le geste me manque,par habitude,sans doute) ???
> 
> J'ai entendu que les effets secondaires était très dur comme un bouleversement de la personnalité...c'est vraiment showtime ?



Oui c'est celui là... les effets secondaires ne sont pas aussi terribles que ça, mais y a quand même des troubles du sommeil, une espèce de léthargie, les petites douleurs dans le système digestif .... bref t'es pas "bien". Mais l'efficacité est redoutable


----------



## Craquounette (26 Avril 2009)

A donner contre "bons soins" : un paquet de Parisienne, un Winston bleu et un Lucky.


Bon je vais peut-être garder un paquet en cas de crise...


----------



## Nobody (26 Avril 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> A donner contre "bons soins" : un paquet de Parisienne, un Winston bleu et un Lucky.



Je veux bien le Lucky. Si tu poses du rouge sur chaque cigarette avec tes lèvres.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2009)

je suis un gros fumeur... depuis longtemps j'ai tenté pas mal des trucs ... le seul qui m'a permis d'arrêter plusieurs mois c'est de courir.... malheureusement j'ai du arrêter de courir et j'ai repris.

Je vais pouvoir courir à nouveau.... 

D'autre part j'ai évoqué ce sujet avec ma psy... et celle ci m'a expliqué qu'au delà de la volonté il y a le désir, et que c'est finalement ce dernier qui est lui aussi fondamental.

RDV en septembre pour voir si cela s'est avéré utile; et bonne chance à tous


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2009)

Moi depuis que je fais du vélo je fume mieux.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2009)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais oui, biensûr qu'on est tous suicidaire et puis, tout est aussi simple que ça : fumer c'est juste de la rébellion de p'tits merdeux qui s'ennuient.
> Je te remercie au passage de nous prédire une fin si tragique, j'en ferai pas de même pour toi parce que je suis gentille.
> 
> J'ai comme la légère impression assez désagréable qu'il y a beaucoup de mépris entre tes lignes. Mais c'pas grave.



Ce n'est pas du mépris, mais c'est vraiment à croire qu'aucun de vos proches est mort de ça, surtout pour tabagisme passif ... On devrait faire passer tous les fumeurs dans les services palliatifs, histoire de vous remettre les idées en place. Et d'ailleurs idem pour la route. C'est sur que quand on veut pas voir le mal qu'on fait, la vie est belle. Je sortirais bien des gros mots, mais c'est pas mon genre ici  Oui je suis révolté contre cette inconscience. D'ailleurs 1/5 des gens dont la mort est provoqué par le tabac sont des passifs qui ne fumait pas, parce qu'on les as intoxiqués au travail, dans les bars ou ailleurs. Je sais que ça change aujourd'hui mais pour tout ceux qui ont déjà été exposé et dont le corps a mal réagit, c'est trop tard ...

Ce n'est pas vous faire la morale que de dire ça, ce sont des faits et largement vérifié depuis le temps. Après vous pouvez continuer à faire l'autruche. Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais j'espère que vous n'attentez pas à la santé des autres ...

(Message venant la discussion ici)


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Ca serait possible d'imaginer juste un instant qu'il ne s'agit pas là de "faire l'autruche" comme cela semble te plaire de penser, mais simplement que l'on a choisit, et que l'on *assume* nos actes.

Du coup, ca ferait du bien que les moralisateurs dans ton genre nous lâche purement et simplement les burnes. Tu vois ? Du genre de l'air, occupe toi de ta petite vie à toi, je gère la mienne, et ne te donne pas de leçon, sauf quand on vient me caguer chez moi.

Concernant le tabagisme passif, j'y prête attention, mais je n'entend pas qu'on vienne me faire chier là dessus quand quelqu'un est chez moi (déjà vu). S'il est pas content, il prend la porte, je l'obligeais pas à venir. Même si je fais relativement attention à ne pas l'enfumer. Je suis chez moi avant tout.

Sinon, inscrit toi à Famille de France, tu trouvera plein de petits copain sur plein de sujets.
Ou file faire ton bilan carbone, on aura la paix un moment pendant que tu fais tes calculs.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du mépris, mais c'est vraiment à croire qu'aucun de vos proches est mort de ça, surtout pour tabagisme passif ... On devrait faire passer tous les fumeurs dans les services palliatifs, histoire de vous remettre les idées en place. Et d'ailleurs idem pour la route. C'est sur que quand on veut pas voir le mal qu'on fait, la vie est belle. Je sortirais bien des gros mots, mais c'est pas mon genre ici  Oui je suis révolté contre cette inconscience. D'ailleurs 1/5 des gens dont la mort est provoqué par le tabac sont des passifs qui ne fumait pas, parce qu'on les as intoxiqués au travail, dans les bars ou ailleurs. Je sais que ça change aujourd'hui mais pour tout ceux qui ont déjà été exposé et dont le corps a mal réagit, c'est trop tard ...
> 
> Ce n'est pas vous faire la morale que de dire ça, ce sont des faits et largement vérifié depuis le temps. Après vous pouvez continuer à faire l'autruche. Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais j'espère que vous n'attentez pas à la santé des autres ...
> 
> (Message venant la discussion ici)



Une question simple...
As-tu déjà fumé ?!...

ÉDIT : et oui, tu fais de la morale, là...


----------



## jugnin (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du mépris, mais c'est vraiment à croire qu'aucun de vos proches est mort de ça, surtout pour tabagisme passif ... On devrait faire passer tous les fumeurs dans les services palliatifs, histoire de vous remettre les idées en place. Et d'ailleurs idem pour la route. C'est sur que quand on veut pas voir le mal qu'on fait, la vie est belle. Je sortirais bien des gros mots, mais c'est pas mon genre ici  Oui je suis révolté contre cette inconscience. D'ailleurs 1/5 des gens dont la mort est provoqué par le tabac sont des passifs qui ne fumait pas, parce qu'on les as intoxiqués au travail, dans les bars ou ailleurs. Je sais que ça change aujourd'hui mais pour tout ceux qui ont déjà été exposé et dont le corps a mal réagit, c'est trop tard ...
> 
> Ce n'est pas vous faire la morale que de dire ça, ce sont des faits et largement vérifié depuis le temps. Après vous pouvez continuer à faire l'autruche. Vous faites ce que vous voulez, mais j'espère que vous n'attentez pas à la santé des autres ...
> 
> (Message venant la discussion ici)



Et ma main dans ta gueule, c'est du soin palliatif ? 

C'est sympa, ton glissement sémantique. Tes arguments sont plutôt mal accueillis, du coup, tu les élèves au rang de faits. Hop là. Et s'ils sont largement vérifiés, je veux bien des sources. Et la source qui confirme que l'insécurité routière est une affaire d'irresponsabilité, aussi, que je rigole un bon coup. Non, ça, c'est pas des faits, mais du sens commun, des idées reçues. Je suis pas en train de dire que le tabagisme passif n'existe pas et que c'est pas dangereux. Mais ce n'est pas un faits indiscutable qui te permets de clore ton débat et de nous envoyer aux soins palliatif.

La réalité est bien plus complexe que cela, je le crains. Fumer est un comportement irrationnel. Parce que le but du jeu, c'est pas d'en crever, et c'est pourtant bien ce qu'on risque. Mais du discours comme le tien, ça ne peut faire avancer le "débat" (noterez encore les gros guillemets). En tant que fumeur décérébré et bon pour les soins palliatifs, ça me ramène juste quelques posts en arrière :



> C'est gentil, mais je t'emmerde.


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et ma main dans ta gueule, c'est du soin palliatif ?
> 
> C'est sympa, ton glissement sémantique. Tes arguments sont plutôt mal accueillis, du coup, tu les élèves au rang de faits. Hop là. Et s'ils sont largement vérifiés, je veux bien des sources. Et la source qui confirme que l'insécurité routière est une affaire d'irresponsabilité, aussi, que je rigole un bon coup. Non, ça, c'est pas des faits, mais du sens commun, des idées reçues. Je suis pas en train de dire que le tabagisme passif n'existe pas et que c'est pas dangereux. Mais ce n'est pas un faits indiscutable qui te permets de clore ton débat et de nous envoyer aux soins palliatif.
> 
> ...



Mais moi aussi !!! Surtout quand on se fiche de toutes les recherches scientifiques à ce point mais surtout quand on ne veut rien voir. Mais quelle bande de nombrilistes ! Mon plaisir, y a que ça qui compte, mon plaisir, et les autres je m'en fou !

Et pour ajouter à ça roulons bourré et schooté, c'est pas dangereux pour les autres, même pas besoin d'étude pour affirmer ça  !!!

Pour en revenir à l'impact, j'ai aussi moi même expérimenté le tabagisme passif au boulot, il y a déjà quelques années, avant l'interdiction. Avec mon terrain asthmatique, j'ai eu quelques nuits pas très sympas. Alors non je serais encore longtemps en différent avec ces empoisonneurs, et ils ne méritent pas d'être appelé autrement !


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

Moi je suis un ancien GROS asthmatique (j'ai été traité de 5 à 18 ans environ), et je fume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon moi je suis vraiment con faut dire comme dirait mon ex médecin généraliste. Faut dire que c'était un crétin, j'ai failli crever d'autre chose à cause de lui et de son obscurantisme de médecin pro occidental 

De 20 à 30 ans, j'avais du mal à fumer, avant 18h ça m'écoeurait, du coup je fumais que 4-5 clopes le soir, c'était du au fait que j'étais trop anxieux, le tabac me foutait la gerbe.

Maintenant que je suis un trentenaire épanoui, je peux fumer dès le matin et toute la journée !


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Mais moi aussi !!! Surtout quand on se fiche de toutes les recherches scientifiques à ce point mais surtout quand on ne veut rien voir. Mais quelle bande de nombrilistes ! Mon plaisir, y a que ça qui compte, mon plaisir, et les autres je m'en fou !
> 
> Et pour ajouter à ça roulons bourré et schooté, c'est pas dangereux pour les autres, même pas besoin d'étude pour affirmer ça  !!!
> 
> Pour en revenir à l'impact, j'ai aussi moi même expérimenté le tabagisme passif au boulot, il y a déjà quelques années, avant l'interdiction. Avec mon terrain asthmatique, j'ai eu quelques nuits pas très sympas. Alors non je serais encore longtemps en différent avec ces empoisonneurs, et ils ne méritent pas d'être appelé autrement !



Casse-burnes, ça te va pas mal.


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Avec mon terrain asthmatique, j'ai eu quelques nuits pas très sympas.



Je comprends maintenant pourquoi on me tapait au collège et qu'on me faisait manger du vomi en m'appelant asthmacrotique


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Mais moi aussi !!! Surtout quand on se fiche de toutes les recherches scientifiques à ce point mais surtout quand on ne veut rien voir. Mais quelle bande de nombrilistes ! Mon plaisir, y a que ça qui compte, mon plaisir, et les autres je m'en fou !
> 
> Et pour ajouter à ça roulons bourré et schooté, c'est pas dangereux pour les autres, même pas besoin d'étude pour affirmer ça  !!!
> 
> Pour en revenir à l'impact, j'ai aussi moi même expérimenté le tabagisme passif au boulot, il y a déjà quelques années, avant l'interdiction. Avec mon terrain asthmatique, j'ai eu quelques nuits pas très sympas. Alors non je serais encore longtemps en différent avec ces empoisonneurs, et ils ne méritent pas d'être appelé autrement !


Il ne sert à rien de rabâcher la même chose inlassablement...
Sinon plus personne ne fumerait depuis longtemps...
Fumeur depuis longtemps, j'ai toujours été dehors pour fumer ma clope au resto...
Fumeur depuis longtemps, je ne me suis jamais assis dans un wagon fumeur de la SNCF; odeurs trop "prenantes"...
Fumeur depuis longtemps, et ayant travaillé en bar/pub, l'air était parfois irrespirable pour moi, malgré mon état de fumeur...
Fumeur depuis longtemps, etc, etc...

Si je te demandais si tu as déjà fumé, c'était pour savoir si tu connaissais la sensation éprouvé par le fait d'allumer et fumer une cigarette...
On (les fumeurs) a tous une histoire différente, sur le pourquoi on a commencé, et une sensation différente suivant les moments ou on en allume une, pourquoi et la façon dont cette clop (à l'instant T) est agréable, ou pas...
Fumeur depuis longtemps, j'ai essayé d'arrêter de fumer plusieurs fois...
C'est donc pour ÇA, qu'il est inutile de me redire exactement la même chose depuis 54354768 posts !...
Moi, (comme beaucoup de fumeurs) je cherche à arrêter...
Si tu as des amis qui fument et veulent arrêter, aide les plutôt (pas le chien) que de balancer tes leçons de morale...
Je dis "leçons de morale", passque c'en est; vu que tu ne cherches pas à discuter et écouter : tes posts sur ce fil ou dans l'autre sont quasi les mêmes...
C'est pas avec un disque rayé que l'on peut discuter...
Ècoute les autres, il n'y a pas des gentils et des méchants; mais des gens qui aiment fumer (sans forcément emmerder les autres), mais qui parfois aimeraient arrêter (pas tous)...

Aujourd'hui, n'importe quel fumeur est au courant des conséquences du tabac sur l'organisme et pourtant chaque jour quelqu'un commence à fumer...
Et un alcoolique ?!...
Tu vas lui dire que c'est "un sale con d'irresponsable" à chaque fois que tu vas le croiser, ou tu vas chercher à l'aider ?!...

Tu crois que c'est si simple la nature humaine ?!...
Passque ça se résume à ça, pas à une leçon apprise par c&#339;ur...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Si je te demandais si tu as déjà fumé, c'était pour savoir si tu connaissais la sensation éprouvé par le fait d'allumer et fumer une cigarette...
> 
> Aujourd'hui, n'importe quel fumeur est au courant des conséquences du tabac sur l'organisme et pourtant chaque jour quelqu'un commence à fumer...
> Et un alcoolique ?!...
> ...



Ce ne sont pas les tentations qui ont manqués, vu qu'il est quasiment impossible d'avoir un groupe d'amis totalement non-fumeurs mais c'est justement parce que j'avais connaissance des conséquences et une raison que je n'ai jamais commencé. Beaucoup de gens commencent jeunes parce que c'est un age ou ils se croient invincible ou quelque chose du genre.

Le problème de l'alcool est différent, sauf si la personne conduit. Mais quand elle boit, ce n'est que son corps qui est alcoolisé, pas le tien.

En ce qui concerne l'aide, après les réactions lues ici quand on ose critiquer leur sainte drogue, ça ne donne pas envie ...

Quand à la nature humaine, elle est déprimante. Tant de Savoir, et tant de comportement aberrants ...



Bassman a dit:


> Casse-burnes, ça te va pas mal.



Ca ressemble surement à ce que certains patrons ont pensé des familles des employés qui leurs faisaient des procès pour les décès de leurs proches dus au tabac ou à l'amiante. Je vais donc le prendre comme un compliment.

Je vais quand même finir sur une note plus positive puisque ces différents poisons sont maintenant interdits dans pas mal de lieux, ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas d'autres en effet. Aujourd'hui on n'est plus obligé de subir le tabac, et c'est déjà très appréciable. J'espère que les autres pollutions suivront vite le même traitement (moins de voitures essence/diesel, moins de rejets des industries, etc ...), bien que notre faune et flore soient quand même bien imbibée avec tout ça ...

Et pour en revenir à ce qui a lancé le débat houleux, je comprend parfaitement que des réparateurs Mac ne veuillent plus dépanner des machines enfumées. Je ferais exactement la même chose à leur place.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi remettre le couvert et déclencher une engueulade 8 mois plus tard? 
Je pige pas bien là...

Pour ce que j'en dis au sujet du tabagisme passif ou pas, je vais donner mon avis du coup. 

J'ai vu récemment un sujet aux infos ou on voyaient les assoc anti-tabac qui gueulaient comme quoi depuis que le tabac était interdit dans les bars et restos, on voyait des terrasses chauffées fleurir un peu partout, sur lesquelles les gens fument.
Et semble-t-il ça les gêne... :mouais:
Moi je veux bien qu'on soit anti-tabac, après tout (faut avoir rien d'autre à foutre mais bon).
Par contre qu'on m'explique : pourquoi vouloir AUSSi interdire aux gens de fumer dehors ou en terrasse?
Pareil  : les assoc anti-tabac se plaignent que la hausse des prix du tabac ne soit pas assez forte. Hé ho, ça les regarde pas ça, si?
Ca ressemble à une croisade : "on va tous vous exterminer bande de chiens de fumeurs"

Le contenu de tes posts me fait repenser à ça melaure.
Il y a une phrase que tout le monde ressort sans arrêt pour un oui, pour un non : "la liberté des uns s'arrête là ou commence celle des autres".
Ben figure toi que ça marche dans les deux sens.
Le tabac a été interdit dans tous les endroits publics, dans les entreprises, bref, partout ou un fumeur est susceptible de croiser un être sain de corps et d'esprit, justement pour éviter le tabagisme passif.
C'est très bien.
Et je trouve ça agréable d'entrer dans un bar qui ne sent pas la clope (d'ailleurs chez moi je fume à la fenêtre, jamais dans la maison).

Mais maintenant que tout ça est fait, j'ai une question : est-ce que les anti-tabac voudraient pas se calmer un peu, lâcher les burnes des fumeurs et trouver un autre cheval de bataille pour occuper leur retraite ou leurs temps libres?
Genre militer contre le réchauffement climatique, la violence conjugale, ou autre...
Ca occupe aussi, ça, non?


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca ressemble surement à ce que certains patrons ont pensé des familles des employés qui leurs faisaient des procès pour les décès de leurs proches dus au tabac ou à l'amiante. Je vais donc le prendre comme un compliment.


Ça t'arrive de lire les autres ?!...
Tu répètes encore une fois la même chose...



melaure a dit:


> Et pour en revenir à ce qui a lancé le débat houleux, je comprend parfaitement que des réparateurs Mac ne veuillent plus dépanner des machines enfumées. Je ferais exactement la même chose à leur place.


Et pour revenir au mac, c'est commercial, pas autre chose...
Pas de dépôts de plainte et procès en vue...


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pourquoi remettre le couvert et déclencher une engueulade 8 mois plus tard?
> Je pige pas bien là...
> 
> Pour ce que j'en dis au sujet du tabagisme passif ou pas, je vais donner mon avis du coup.
> ...





Je suis quasi d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis, mais malgré tout faudrait arrêter de prendre les autres pour des cons comme on aime tous le faire.

Pourquoi s'acharnent-ils ? Dire qu'ils sont cons et bornés c'est trop simple. C'est juste qu'ils savent que c'est un fléau, légalement organisé et que leurs enfants et petits enfants (leurs prochains on pourrait dire aussi) y seront évidemment exposés et qu'ils mourront peut-être de ça et ils trouvent ça scandaleux.

Moi je les comprends d'une certaine façon mais vouloir tout contrôler est impossible, nous sommes mortels, et perso une vie sans risques et une vie mortifère. Ok y a déjà suffisamment de risques pour ne pas avoir besoin d'en ajouter, mais alors je dirais qu'une société sans drogue n'est pas envisageable, on se drogue depuis la nuit des temps, et perso si je me droguais pas (drogue légale ou pas, télévision et autres addictions comprises) bah je crois pas que je supporterais aussi facilement notre absurde existence.

J'admire ceux qui savent faire sans, qui ont remplacé ça par la créativité, la spiritualité, ou que sais-je, mais ils sont rares et je veux pas regarder le journal de TF1, manger à 19h30 ts les jours et faire une promenade le dimanche après le café chez mémé à 16h.

Alors oui laissons les gens se droguer, quelle que soit la drogue d'ailleurs. J'aurais préféré des bar fumeur et non fumeur, interdire le tabac partout c'était pas une bonne idée je trouve, enfin je sais pas, mais une salle de billard qui sent pas le tabac froid ça craint quand même 


Ah oui et je repense à cette coureuse de demi fond que j'avais croisé, la quarantaine, non fumeuse, non buveuse, qui me disait que malgré tout, dans les soirées elle était toujours fourrée (oh oh, attention pas de mauvais jeux de mots !) à l'endroit où se réunissaient les fumeurs/buveurs, parce que oui fallait bien l'avouer, on y riait et parlait bcp plus


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2009)

Perso, je suis non-fumeur. Et je n'aime pas particulièrement la fumée froide. Mais j'ai voté contre l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics.

Paradoxal? Socialement, l'effet est désastreux: je sors pas mal ces temps-ci. Le groupe est régulièrement scindé en deux durant la nuit, entre ceux qui fument et sortent en griller une, soit dehors, ou soit dans le mini local prévu à cet effet et totalement enfumé. Soit tu te les gèles, soit tu t'enfumes avec eux (encore plus qu'avant), soit tu coupes la discussion en cours.

Les bien-pensants, les peignes-culs et autres enfants de c&#339;urs sont bels et bien de retour. Et ils sont de plus en plus nombreux. 

Qu'ils nous laissent boire, baiser, bouffer - et fumer - comme on l'entend.  Bordel de bite. Et qu'ils restent dans leur petite bulle aseptisée.

Monde policé de m...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Monde policé de m...



Ca c'est sur que sur les forums, on se passerait bien de ton coté police chinoise ... tu es bien placé pour parler de ça ! Commence déjà par tolérer l'opinion des autres sur le forum avant de faire cette tirade de morale ! Je n'interdit à personne de me répondre et je ne supprimerais pas leurs posts même si j'en avais le pouvoir comme toi !


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca c'est sur que sur les forums, on se passerait bien de ton coté police chinoise ... tu es bien placé pour parler de ça ! Commence déjà par tolérer l'opinion des autres sur le forum avant de faire cette tirade de morale ! Je n'interdit à personne de me répondre et je ne supprimerais pas leurs posts même si j'en avais le pouvoir comme toi !



En attendant, tu ne réponds pas à mes posts...
Je suis déçu, déçu, déçu...


----------



## krystof (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> En attendant, tu ne réponds pas à mes posts...



Pas le temps... Il est sûrement parti s'en griller une !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca c'est sur que sur les forums, on se passerait bien de ton coté police chinoise ... tu es bien placé pour parler de ça ! Commence déjà par tolérer l'opinion des autres sur le forum avant de faire cette tirade de morale ! Je n'interdit à personne de me répondre et je ne supprimerais pas leurs posts même si j'en avais le pouvoir comme toi !


 
Tu es vraiment très très méchant.  Tu devrais faire du sport, y a plein d'activités tout ça... machin.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ca c'est sur que sur les forums, on se passerait bien de ton coté police chinoise ... tu es bien placé pour parler de ça ! Commence déjà par tolérer l'opinion des autres sur le forum avant de faire cette tirade de morale ! Je n'interdit à personne de me répondre et je ne supprimerais pas leurs posts même si j'en avais le pouvoir comme toi !




Ah ouais quand même Depuis le temps que je le dis que ce WebO est un facho !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

WebO bosse pour Malboro alors ?


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2009)

:affraid:
C'est clair, ça rend nerveux l'arrêt du tabac, même titi nous ponds des posts de 10 lignes&#8230;


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2009)

<- non-fumeur qui s'en grille une.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

Ben là, au stade où on en est rendu des arguments des uns et des autres, il n'y a qu'une alternative possible : soit on interdit les fumeurs, soit on interdit les non fumeurs.

Pour les fumeurs, leur négation du tabagisme passif est purement et simplement pitoyable, j'ai perdu quatre membres de ma famille à cause du tabac, un grand oncle, d'un côté, et toute une famille de l'autre, tonton et tata fumaient, et ma cousine, qui n'a jamais fumé de sa vie est décédée à 29 ans d'un cancer du fumeur. Ils n'ont pas su ce qu'ils avaient fait à leur fille, car ils sont morts du même mal plusieurs années avant elle, et elle a toujours tenu à leur cacher son état. Par chance pour moi, ma cousine était plus âgée que moi, et lorsque j'ai compris que la dernière fille que j'avais rencontré serait la mère de mes enfants, j'ai immédiatement décidé (et mis en application cette décision) d'arrêter de fumer. Malgré ça, mon fils aîné qui est venu au monde 16 mois après que je me sois définitivement arrêté, l'a été avec une affection que le médecin de l'institut Gustave Roussi qui le suivait attribuait à au moins 75 à 80% de probabilité à mon tabagisme passé (ma femme n'a jamais fumé). Comme je suis un petit veinard, il s'en est sorti, sans conséquences prévisibles à terme, mais au lieu d'avoir deux glandes surrénales, comme le commun des mortels, il n'a plus que les deux tiers d'une seule, et deux belles cicatrices en croix sur l'abdomen.

Alors qu'en est il, face à ça de ceux qui assument ? Assument ils d'emporter leurs prochain (qui ne leur a rien demandé) avec eux dans la tombe ? En plein air aussi, on intoxique le voisin, je m'en rend compte souvent sur les quais de gare ou malgré l'interdiction, être sous le vent d'un fumeur fait qu'on fume plus que lui (parce que la fumée de sa clope, on la renifle aussi quand il ne tire pas dessus, mais la garde simplement à la main en attendant que le vide se fasse autour de lui &#8230; Mais manque de bol, 10m plus loin, il y en a un autre).

Je sais qu'arrêter de fumer, c'est possible, je l'ai fait (même si aujourd'hui, c'est plus difficile qu'en 1982, quand moi je l'ai fait, vu que les "aides" efficaces pour y parvenir ont été retirées du marché au profit de solutions qui le sont bien moins, mais ont le mérite de rapporter beaucoup plus d'argent aux labos pharmaceutiques), et pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas d'autre motivation, préserver la santé de ses proches pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire ?

Interrogés un par un, les fumeurs font tous très attention à leur entourage, prennent toutes les précautions, etc &#8230; Mais alors, qui sont ces gens qui nous enfument un peu partout au nom de leur sacro-sainte liberté (y compris où c'est interdit de le faire) ?

J'en ai vu faire certains, qui, comme Nounours, par exemple, font ce qu'ils disent faire (au moins pour le temps que j'ai passé en sa compagnie, et où cette question, je le précise, n'était pas sur le tapis), malheureusement, pour un comme lui, il y en a beaucoup qui ne le font que juste au moment où on leur pose la question. J'en connais pas mal d'autres qui prétendent le faire, mais en réalité n'en font rien ! Ceux là assument, effectivement, que ruiner la santé, voire la vie, de ces gens dont ils n'ont rien à faire est moins grave que se priver (même provisoirement) de leur plaisir de fumer.

Alors, je vais dire une chose aux fumeurs respectueux : parmi les fumeurs, vous représentez une minorité de trop peu d'importance pour qu'on cesse les (soit disantes) persécutions. Pour un ou une comme vous, il y en a combien (10 ? 100 ? 1000 ?) qui n'ont rien à foutre des dommages qu'ils peuvent causer aux autres (et le tabagisme passif n'est que l'un d'entre eux, certains orphelins, veufs ou veuves pourraient vous en parler mieux que moi). 

Gildas, je suis persuadé que tu fais ce que tu dis faire, mais je t'assure que tu es, de ce point de vue, un cas beaucoup trop rare. Si tu en doutes, retrouvons nous un soir Gare de l'Est, et prenons un train ensemble, là, je suis certain que tu comprendras ce dont je parle.

EDIT : Ah, j'ai failli oublier, les "non fumeurs" là, pour l'essentiel, deux écoles se présentent :

1) L'école "pendons les tous", j'ai trop d'amis fumeurs pour que je puisse y adhérer, sans compter que ça heurte, de toute façon, beaucoup trop ma conscience,

2) l'école "faisons leur la morale jusqu'à ce qu'ils arrêtent". Là, c'est lourd lourd (autant pour ceux qui la font que pour ceux qui la reçoivent, d'ailleurs), mais nécessaire, faute de mieux.

Maintenant, si les fumeurs peuvent proposer une troisième voie de dialogue (autre que "je fume et si ça te gêne tant pis pour toi", s'entend) je suis prêt à examiner toute proposition susceptible de nous mener vers un débat dépassionné, car le n&#339;ud du problème est là : comment dépassionner le débat ?

Cela dit, s'ils lisent ce fil, ceux qui doivent se marrer vraiment, ce sont les actionnaires des cigarettiers


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'aide, après les réactions lues ici quand on ose critiquer leur sainte drogue, ça ne donne pas envie ...
> 
> Quand à la nature humaine, elle est déprimante. Tant de Savoir, et tant de comportement aberrants ...


Commence par écouter alors, au lieu de débarquer comme un Panzer dans un magasin de porcelaine...
Je répète ce n'est pas critiquer leur "sainte drogue" qui agace; c'est ta façon de faire...
Relation humaine, quoi !...
(même relation humaine que tu critiques dans l'environnement fumeur/non fumeur...  )

Ben nan, elle n'est pas déprimante !...
Si nous étions tous des robots formatés pour une vie saine dans un corps sain, là ce serait déprimant...
Et pour dépasser le tabac, certains des plaisirs de la vie, sont justement des interdits (plus ou moins "graves")...



Grug a dit:


> :affraid:
> C'est clair, ça rend nerveux l'arrêt du tabac, même titi nous ponds des posts de 10 lignes&#8230;


----------



## Bodhi (10 Décembre 2009)

Lorsque j'ai fumé la toute 1ere cigarette de ma minable existence terrestre j'ai toussé pendant une plombe.

Hier je suis sorti de chez le médecin puisque ça fait 3 jours que je tousse comme un dératé avec un état semi-grippal. Je n'ai pas cédé à la psychose ambiante Grippe A version TF1 tous aux abris c'est la fin du monde.

Non le verdict doctoresque fut : c'est la clope et rien d'autre :mouais:

J'ai commencé ce plaisir (cette merde) en toussant et je suis en train d'arrêter en toussant (d'ici la Toussaint je devrais avoir arrêter de tousser).

Le medecin m'a dit : "Grâce aux gars comme vous je deviens plus riche chaque jour", enc.... !

Je lui ai répondu : "Dans ce cas offrez moi un mac pro si vous voulez que je continue de vous faire gagner de l'argent en continuant de fumer".

Il m'a répondu : "P'tit malin si tu continues de cloper comme ça c'est moi qui profiterais de ton mac !"

J'ai beaucoup réfléchi depuis hier (enfin essayé) et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il n'est pas question que le doc profite de mon mac (surtout que je l'ai pas encore acheté ça fait 15 ans que j'hésite entre le PC et le PC*) !

* Papier Cul

Une cigarette fumée égale en moyenne 12 minutes d'espérance de vie en moins donc 12 minutes de moins sur le mac... inconcevable !

Donc en arrêtant de sucer des tubes de tubards je vais économiser de quoi acheter The Mac mais en plus je vais pouvoir en profiter plus longtemps* !

* Sous réserve de ne pas avoir pris un bus dans la gueule en traversant la route ou d'avoir été dans un avion téléguidé par la cia qui a confondu la piste avec le 54è étage d'un building.

Je repense souvent à mon père spirituel qui disait à l'époque que "le pinard ça devrait être obligatoire !", j'aurais dû l'écouter...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> certains des plaisirs de la vie, sont justement des interdits (plus ou moins "graves")...



C'est vrai que les fumeurs, n'ont pas à se plaindre de leur situation et ont encore beaucoup de chance comparé aux pauvres tueurs en série à chaque fois persécutés.


----------



## rizoto (10 Décembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Paradoxal? Socialement, l'effet est désastreux: je sors pas mal ces temps-ci. Le groupe est régulièrement scindé en deux durant la nuit, entre ceux qui fument et sortent en griller une, soit dehors, ou soit dans le mini local prévu à cet effet et totalement enfumé. Soit tu te les gèles, soit tu t'enfumes avec eux (encore plus qu'avant), soit tu coupes la discussion en cours.



En général, tu suis et tu te les gèles avec eux. finalement le lien social est renforcé.




WebOliver a dit:


> Qu'ils nous laissent boire, baiser, bouffer - et fumer - comme on l'entend. Bordel de bite. Et qu'ils restent dans leur petite bulle aseptisée.
> 
> Monde policé de m...



On sait aujourd'hui que le tabac rend malade, ce n'est pas une vue de l'esprit (il suffit d'avoir eu des personnes dans son entourage pour le comprendre). Refuser de fumer ne signifie pas "vie aseptisee". car sous prétexte de vivre pleinement, tu ne vas pas découper ton faux plafond en amiante toi-même, Tu mets ta ceinture de sécurité, tu ne respires pas du triclo, Bah pour le tabac, c'est pareil.

Tous les fumeurs commencent pour de mauvaises raisons. la hausse du tabac ne va pas aider les gens a arrêter mais plutôt a empêcher les jeunes de commencer.

en parallèle, le tabac représente un cout important pour la société. Si le gouvernement se bat contre le tabagisme. c'est l'unique raison de cette campagne anti-tabac.

/mode troll on
donc si Vous voulez vous empoisonner avec l'approbation du gouvernement. mais prenez vos soins (patchs, scans et chimio) en charge vous-mêmes 
/mode troll off


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Bon, c'est chiant ce débat, comme à chaque fois... 

On pourrait pas lancer un autre débat, chais pas, moi ?!... 
Sur la définition de la femme moderne par exemple, histoire de se taper dessus; les femmes d'un côté, les hommes de l'autre ?!... 
(pour changer...  )


:casse:


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, je vais dire une chose aux fumeurs respectueux : parmi les fumeurs, vous représentez une minorité de trop peu d'importance pour qu'on cesse les (soit disant) persécutions. Pour un ou une comme vous, il y en a combien (10 ? 100 ? 1000 ?) qui n'ont rien à foutre des dommages qu'ils peuvent causer aux autres (et le tabagisme passif n'est que l'un d'entre eux, certains orphelins, veufs ou veuves pourraient vous en parler mieux que moi).



Oui, et c'est valable dans tous les domaines (sur la route, au travail, dans les plus petites choses de la vie de tous les jours).

Mais c'est aussi faire preuve d'intelligence (la vraie, pas celles des andouilles bon à bouffer du bouquin et te les recracher) que de ne pas sombrer dans les stéréotypes et autres préjugés à 2 balles (entre les 2 roues qui sont dangeureux, en passant par le black qui sent et parle fort, sans oublier le catho béni oui-oui et le ch'tit consanguin) et de faire la part des choses.

Une loi trop précise entraîne les comportements à la con dans les 2 sens :
ceux des ayatollahs de la cigarette comme ceux qui ressentent les sensations de braver l'interdit (brouuuuuu pour une cigarette hein).

La seule rêgle valable, c'est le respect. Des autres, de soit même.
Et WebO a raison : cette loi, même si elle a assaini certains endroits qui étaient vicié de l'odeur de cigarette a foutu en l'air l'aspect social de ces endroits.
Et cette fracture augmente cette guerre fumeurs/antifumeurs.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Décembre 2009)

Un "détail" auquel on ne pense pas spontanément pour ce qui est de l'interdiction de fumer dans les lieux publics : les employés desdits lieux publics.
Pour ce qui est de refuser de cotoyer, même de loin la fumée des autres dans un restau, ça peut virer au fanatisme (combien de temps y reste-t-on ?). Mais les serveurs de restaurant, eux y passent du temps, tous les jours.
Quand une serveuse vous dit que son médecin a refusé de croire qu'elle ne fumait pas et l'a engueulé en lui demandant de ne pas se foutre de lui, ça fait réfléchir.

J'ai vu des maniaques qui poursuivaient les fumeurs comme des pestiférés, j'ai aussi vu des connards qui s'installaient dans des wagons non fumeurs et s'en grillaient une sans vergogne. Mort aux cons ! 

J'aime aussi pas mal la stupidité du légalisme débile. Deux exemples des deux bords :
- les wagons "mixtes" de la SNCF, séparés par deux vitres côtés sièges et laissant la fumée circuler dans le couloir.
- les interdictions de fumer dans des lieux publics qui incluent les cours à l'air libre et obligent théoriquement mes collègues à faire 10mn de marche à pied pour fumer leur clope. Voir tout le monde suivre un règlement à la lettre parce que c'est le règlement me navre.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Et la femme moderne, dans tout ça ?!...
Elle fume ?!...


----------



## divoli (10 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> /mode troll on
> donc si Vous voulez vous empoisonner avec l'approbation du gouvernement. mais prenez vos soins (patchs, scans et chimio) en charge vous-mêmes
> /mode troll off



Aux USA, les assurances santé appliquent une surtaxe au fumeurs. Poussé à l'extrème, on pourrait se demander si elles finiront par ne plus prendre en charge les pathologies liées au tabac, chez les fumeurs, puisqu'ils ont eux même conscience de se bousiller la santé.

Je ne suis pas pour ce genre de système, je suis plutôt pour la solidarité. Mais effectivement, puisque certains parlent d'assumer leurs actes, alors qu'ils assument jusqu'au bout, et qu'ils prennent l'intégralité de leurs soins à leur charge.

Et que l'on ne me dise pas que les taxes prélevées sur le tabac arrivent à compenser les couts en matière de prise en charge des pathologies liées au tabac, cela fait longtemps que ce n'est plus le cas.

Pour le moment, tout ce que l'on peut faire, c'est protéger le plus possible les non fumeurs du tabagisme passif, et renforcer la prévention. Mais on ne peut obliger personne à s'arrêter de fumer, cela ne peut être qu'une démarche volontaire.

Et perso, en tant que non fumeur, j'avoue avoir développé une certaine intolérance envers les fumeurs. Intolérance en grande partie due au fait, à l'instar de ce que dit Pascal 77, que les fumeurs n'en ont généralement rien à foutre des dégâts qu'ils peuvent provoquer chez les non-fumeurs, et n'ont souvent ni respect ni considération pour eux, je ne l'ai que trop souvent constaté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oui, et c'est valable dans tous les domaines (sur la route, au travail, dans les plus petites choses de la vie de tous les jours).
> 
> Mais c'est aussi faire preuve d'intelligence (la vraie, pas celles des andouilles bon à bouffer du bouquin et te les recracher) que de ne pas sombrer dans les stéréotypes et autres préjugés à 2 balles (entre les 2 roues qui sont dangeureux, en passant par le black qui sent et parle fort, sans oublier le catho béni oui-oui et le ch'tit consanguin) et de faire la part des choses.
> 
> ...



Ah mais attends un peu, là, moi, je ne te parlais pas de la loi, si ceux qui pondent les lois étaient dotés d'un minimum d'intelligence, je crois qu'on s'en serait aperçu, non ?

Non, moi, je parle de la relation directe fumeurs/non fumeurs, là.

Maintenant, pour "l'aspect social de ces endroits", il en est, je pense, comme des fumeurs respectueux/non respectueux, il ne sont plus qu'une infime minorité à l'avoir conservé, pour la majorité, dans l'appellation "débit de boissons", le mot "débit" prend tout son sens


----------



## Le docteur (10 Décembre 2009)

Tiens ! Mon avatar a disparu ... Les bugs du moment, sans doute...
Ou une dératisation :afraid:


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tiens ! Mon avatar a disparu ... Les bugs du moment, sans doute...
> Ou une dératisation :afraid:


Ou que ton avatar avait la clope au bec ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Tiens ! Mon avatar a disparu ... Les bugs du moment, sans doute...
> Ou une dératisation :afraid:



Ou parce que tu fumes trop 



Sinon, ça pourrait aussi en être la raison ?


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et la femme moderne, dans tout ça ?!...
> Elle fume ?!...



OUI elle fume!!! Et c'est tant mieux parce qu'en plus elle assume !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

En fait ce n'est pas le tabac le véritable problème, c'est la cigarette. Il faut revenir à la chique, bien plus classe et viril en plus, et ainsi plus de problème de fumeur passif, lien social etc.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5313435 a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce n'est pas le tabac le véritable problème, c'est la cigarette.



Oui, vive la pipe


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Comme quoi on en arrive à la femme moderne. La femme moderne ne rechigne pas devant la pipe.

Avant c'était "ca sent pas bon", "ca en fout partout", etc&#8230;


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, vive la pipe


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, vive la pipe





Bassman a dit:


> Comme quoi on en arrive à la femme moderne. La femme moderne ne rechigne pas devant la pipe.
> 
> Avant c'était "ca sent pas bon", "ca en fout partout", etc&#8230;



Puis, comme le répète souvent mon ami MortyBlake, qui aime à citer les grands penseurs) : "fumer la pipe dispense de penser" (Arthur Schopenhauer) ! Sont-ce les blondes, qui préfèrent la pipe ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> en parallèle, le tabac représente un cout important pour la société. Si le gouvernement se bat contre le tabagisme. c'est l'unique raison de cette campagne anti-tabac.



Ca m'étonnerait que le tabac coute plus qu'il ne rapporte à l'état.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca m'étonnerait que le tabac coute plus qu'il ne rapporte à l'état.



Effectivement, ça n'est pas à l'état, qu'il coûte, mais à la société, entre trois et cinq fois ce qu'il rapporte à l'état, selon qu'on prend ou non certains coûts sociaux en compte. Rien qu'à la sécu*, il coûte plus qu'il ne rapporte à l'état !

(*) le cancer étant loin de constituer la seule pathologie, mortelle ou non, induite par la tabagie. Pour te donner un exemple, j'ai connu il y a quelques années un sportif (ancien champion de France junior de je ne sais plus quelle discipline de course à pieds, rencontré pas loin de chez toi, à Royan) amputé de la jambe gauche (sous le genoux) en raison de sa tabagie, qui a engendré chez lui des problèmes circulatoires, et, à 30 ans,  une phlébite qui, mal soignée a permis à la gangrène de s'installer : c'était l'amputation ou la mort. Résultat : une pension d'invalidité à vie, plus les frais médicaux et de prothèse (près de 10000 &#8364; rien que pour cette dernière) associés à son cas, je te garantis que la sécu a douillé (et douille encore, il est plus jeune que moi) sévère, et son cas est très loin d'être un des plus coûteux pour elle !


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du mépris, mais c'est vraiment à croire qu'aucun de vos proches est mort de ça, surtout pour tabagisme passif ... On devrait faire passer tous les fumeurs dans les services palliatifs, histoire de vous remettre les idées en place.





melaure a dit:


> Mais moi aussi !!! Surtout quand on se fiche de toutes les recherches scientifiques à ce point mais surtout quand on ne veut rien voir.





melaure a dit:


> Quand à la nature humaine, elle est déprimante. Tant de Savoir, et tant de comportement aberrants ...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour les fumeurs, leur négation du tabagisme passif est purement et simplement pitoyable,





rizoto a dit:


> On sait aujourd'hui que le tabac rend malade, ce n'est pas une vue de l'esprit (il suffit d'avoir eu des personnes dans son entourage pour le comprendre). Refuser de fumer ne signifie pas "vie aseptisee". car sous prétexte de vivre pleinement, tu ne vas pas découper ton faux plafond en amiante toi-même, Tu mets ta ceinture de sécurité, tu ne respires pas du triclo, Bah pour le tabac, c'est pareil.


Juste pour illustrer les paradoxes de cette discussion et les certitudes inébranlables...
Vous avez fait attention au nombre de médecins, infirmiers, etc qui fument ?!...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Effectivement, ça n'est pas à l'état, qu'il coûte, mais à la société, entre trois et cinq fois ce qu'il rapporte à l'état, selon qu'on prend ou non certains coûts sociaux en compte. Rien qu'à la sécu*, il coûte plus qu'il ne rapporte à l'état !



L'état devrait reverser à la sécu ce qu'il perçoit sur les ventes de clopes, soit dit au passage.
Mais ne le fait pas.


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : Ah, j'ai failli oublier, les "non fumeurs" là, pour l'essentiel, deux écoles se présentent :
> 
> 1) L'école "pendons les tous", j'ai trop d'amis fumeurs pour que je puisse y adhérer, sans compter que ça heurte, de toute façon, beaucoup trop ma conscience,
> 
> ...


C'est exactement ce que je dis depuis le départ...
Mais notre ami melaure fonce tel un pachyderme avec des illères, en rentrant dans la deuxième catégorie sus-citée... 
Moi je veux bien discuter, mais là, comme ça...
Que ce soit sur un fil ou en MP, l'impression de lire la même chose systématique; ça n'aide pas...


----------



## melaure (10 Décembre 2009)

L'objectif de ce fil n'est pas la cohabitation fumeur/non fumeur, mais arrêter de fumer ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> L'objectif de ce fil n'est pas la cohabitation fumeur/non fumeur, mais arrêter de fumer ...


Oui, mais en attendant "on" est forcé de cohabiter...
Alors si ça pouvait se faire sans sortir le fusil à pompe...


----------



## divoli (10 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> L'objectif de ce fil n'est pas la cohabitation fumeur/non fumeur, mais arrêter de fumer ...


Oui mais bon, ce n'est pas à toi de prendre cette décision pour les autres, les fumeurs ne font que se braquer en retour, c'est totalement inefficace. Les réactions de certains ici sont d'ailleurs typiques.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors si ça pouvait se faire sans sortir le fusil à pompe...



Oui parce que sinon il va falloir déplacer le sujet dans le forum jeux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Décembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais maintenant que tout ça est fait, j'ai une question : est-ce que les anti-tabac voudraient pas se calmer un peu, lâcher les burnes des fumeurs et trouver un autre cheval de bataille pour occuper leur retraite ou leurs temps libres?
> Genre militer contre le réchauffement climatique, la violence conjugale, ou autre...
> Ca occupe aussi, ça, non?



De toute façon, des fumeurs il y en aura toujours. Au niveau du réchauffement on l'a déjà dans le cul jusqu'à la garde et des palanquées de gros cons vont continuer à tirer des baignes à leurs femmes... Alors, des braves mecs bourrés de bons sentiments et pétris d'altruisme que ne renieraient pas les plus béats des théoriciens du scoutisme pourront continuer à s'indigner et à couiner contre leurs contemporains, ils n'auront jamais de prise ni de pouvoir de décision sur rien. Leur petite révolte ne dépassera pas le stade du passe temps, en effet... Au pire ils continueront à pérorer et faire chier leur proche entourage, au mieux elle sera (leur petite révolte) instrumentalisée, et pas forcément dans le sens où ils l'entendent ou l'espèrent... Combien crient de plus en plus contre une évolution liberticide de notre bonne société sans se demander dans quelle mesure ils n'apportent pas parfois leur petite pelleté de terreau...
Allez chier, les croisés à la petite semaine.


----------



## Bassman (10 Décembre 2009)

Ca, c'est mon tonton à nous qu'on a :love: :love: :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Décembre 2009)

Ptain vraiment nul ce fil... chaque fois que j'y viens, j'ai immédiatement envie d'en griller une...   


Bordel, ou est mon briquet ?... :hein:


----------



## Le docteur (12 Décembre 2009)

Et l'option : ils fument s'ils veulent, ça les regarde, mais ils n'enfument pas les autres ... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et l'option : ils fument s'ils veulent, ça les regarde, mais ils n'enfument pas les autres ... ?



reste les problèmes du genre "papa est mort d'un cancer du fumeur quand j'avais 5 ans, maman l'a suivi (infarctus lié au tabac) trois ans après, moi, j'ai 8 ans, ma petite sur en a 6, on fait quoi, maintenant ?"


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> reste les problèmes du genre "papa est mort d'un cancer du fumeur quand j'avais 5 ans, maman l'a suivi (infarctus lié au tabac) trois ans après, moi, j'ai 8 ans, ma petite sur en a 6, on fait quoi, maintenant ?"


:sleep: :sleep:
Que disais-tu auparavant ?!...



Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) l'école "faisons leur la morale jusqu'à ce qu'ils arrêtent". Là, c'est lourd lourd (autant pour ceux qui la font que pour ceux qui la reçoivent, d'ailleurs), mais nécessaire, faute de mieux.


----------



## divoli (12 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep:
> Que disais-tu auparavant ?!...


Et tu peux citer des posts où l'on peut s'exprimer à l'encontre du tabagisme, sans se faire systématiquement accuser par des fumeurs de vouloir "leur faire la morale" ?

Ca aussi, c'est "lourd lourd", à la longue...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (12 Décembre 2009)

Le mieux restant de pas participer à ces débats à la con


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep:
> Que disais-tu auparavant ?!...



Relis les cinq derniers mots de ma phrase que tu as mis en citation 

De toute façon, là, je ne faisais pas de morale, je faisais juste observer que dans la vie, nous avons tous des responsabilités, et que donner la priorité sur ces responsabilités au plaisir d'en griller une quand ça nous chante, ça pouvait ne pas induire que des dommages directs.

Il y a plein de choses comme ça, auxquelles les fumeurs, mais pas qu'eux (ce ne sont même pas les pires dans ce domaine), loin s'en faut, les adeptes de la course automobile ou moto sur voie publique ouverte à la circulation, les accros à l'adrénaline et autres adeptes d'activités à risques, etc. s'abstiennent de penser. Ils peuvent se mettre la tête dans le sable tant qu'ils veulent, ces choses existent, et ils peuvent utiliser à donf la méthode Coué en se disant "ça ne peut faire du mal qu'à moi", ça ne rendra pas cet alibi recevable.


----------



## tirhum (12 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et tu peux citer des posts où l'on peut s'exprimer à l'encontre du tabagisme, sans se faire systématiquement accuser par des fumeurs de vouloir "leur faire la morale" ?
> 
> Ca aussi, c'est "lourd lourd", à la longue...


Je n'ai fait que ça depuis plusieurs pages...
Essayer de discuter...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Le mieux restant de pas participer à ces débats à la con


Tout à fait. 
Je m'en vais de ce pas.


----------



## aCLR (12 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et l'option : ils fument s'ils veulent, ça les regarde, mais ils n'enfument pas les autres ... ?



À l'instar : ils s'abstiennent de fumer s'ils veulent, ça les regarde, mais qu'ils s'abstiennent aussi d'importuner les autres (les fumeurs bien sûr)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Décembre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> À l'instar : ils s'abstiennent de fumer s'ils veulent



Ben non, justement, une partie du problème tient à ça : ça n'est pas "s'ils veulent", c'est "si les fumeurs acceptent de s'abstenir lorsqu'ils sont là", ce qui n'arrive que dans une très petite minorité de cas


----------



## Romuald (13 Décembre 2009)

C'est 'C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer' ou bien 'Fumeurs, non fumeurs, viendez discuter à n'en plus finir' ici ? .

Parce que si j'en crois le premier post, le but du fil est plus de chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer que de se mettre sur la tronche...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Décembre 2009)

En plein hiver, terrasse gelée ou intérieur près du radiateur ? Les fumeurs/non-fumeurs on les aime ou on les quitte...

Sinon : +1 avec Romuald


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> le but du fil est plus de chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer que de se mettre sur la tronche...



C'est tellement plus facile la seconde solution que la première et on m'a toujours dit : " pourquoi faire compliqué quand on peut faire simple".


----------



## Grug (18 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est 'C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer' ou bien 'Fumeurs, non fumeurs, viendez discuter à n'en plus finir' ici ? .
> 
> Parce que si j'en crois le premier post, le but du fil est plus de chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer que de se mettre sur la tronche...



On reprend sur le sujet de départ : "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer" dans l'esprit " chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer" Merci.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Décembre 2009)

Tiens, hier, j'ai arrêté de fumer... pendant presque 12 heures... !


----------



## Bassman (18 Décembre 2009)

T'était super crevé pour faire une telle nuit non ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Décembre 2009)

même pas... je suis prêt... bientôt... oui bientôt, moi aussi je pourrais vomir ces imbéciles de tfumeurs...


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> même pas... je suis prêt... bientôt... oui bientôt, moi aussi je pourrais vomir ces imbéciles de tfumeurs...



Pour calmer les esprits:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnzbBJnRB-Q


----------



## grattebitume (20 Décembre 2009)

macarel a dit:


> Pour calmer les esprits:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnzbBJnRB-Q



+1


----------



## Arlequin (30 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1DFYJQ3OpPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2010)

Excellent... 

Bon, voilà, ça fait un mois que je pisse de nouveau au Q des fumeurs... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

Viens là que je te souffle à la gueule ! :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Mars 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Viens là que je te souffle à la gueule ! :love:



Ok, mais je te préviens, j'embrasse pas...


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Excellent...
> 
> Bon, voilà, ça fait un mois que je pisse de nouveau au Q des fumeurs... :rateau:


Moi ça fait 2 !


----------



## dool (30 Mars 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, voilà, ça fait un mois que je pisse de nouveau au Q des fumeurs... :rateau:



Oui...mais non...c'est dans la bouche qu'il faut le faire ! 


:rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

dool a dit:


> Oui...mais non...c'est dans la bouche qu'il faut le faire !
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Mais pour un tel cru il faut de la nourriture de qualité.


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Avril 2010)

[YOUTUBE]1DFYJQ3OpPU[/YOUTUBE]

Mince, vidéo déjà postée au dessus...


----------



## jogary (2 Avril 2010)

Hello,

Je me suis arrêté de fumer en novembre 2007. Bien que sportif cela fut assez dur, il a fallut une " alerte " pulmonaire pour que je m'arrête.
Cependant, pour y arriver il faut absolument COMPENSER. Par n'importe quoi, mais il faut.
S'acheter des trucs, manger qqchose ( et oui ) courir, sport, etc...

Bref, c'est tout bénef, il faut s'arrêter, j'encourage les gens à le faire, c'est très bien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2010)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]1DFYJQ3OpPU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mince, vidéo déjà postée au dessus...


C'est nigaud...


----------



## Flash Gordon (2 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est nigaud...



Mais pas autant que de fumer 


e


----------



## anntraxh (2 Avril 2010)

J'ai déjà posté ici, il y a plusieurs années.
Je tiens toujours le coup sans clope.

Je ne veux en aucun cas culpabiliser les fumeurs (excessifs dans mon cas ) dont j'ai fait partie plusieurs disaines d'années; les non-fumeurs ou ex-fumeurs intolérants m'ont gravement ulcérée à l'époque avec ce genre de procédé.

Je voudrais juste dire à ceux qui veulent essayer de se libérer de l'esclavage du tabac  que c'est possible, et que la qualité de la vie sans la clope est incomparable.

De 18 à 48 balais, ja n'ai pu imaginer ma vie sans cette cigarette (j'en rêve parfois) 
J'ai donc vécu avec.

Mais je vis mieux sans, je ne l'aurais jamais cru


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est nigaud...





Que j'leur calerais dans le cul leurs leçons à ces moralisateurs à la con :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Avril 2010)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Mais pas autant que de fumer
> 
> 
> e



T'as déjà pensé à te faire casser l'oignon par un ours héroïnomane ?...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (3 Avril 2010)

jogary a dit:


> Cependant, pour y arriver il faut absolument COMPENSER. Par n'importe quoi, mais il faut.
> S'acheter des trucs, manger qqchose ( et oui ) courir, sport, etc....


l'idéal, faire de la boxe...
parce qu'arrêter de fumer rend réellement agressif (la preuve dans ce topic... ) et fait prendre immanquablement des kilos


----------



## Flash Gordon (3 Avril 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as déjà pensé à te faire casser l'oignon par un ours héroïnomane ?...



Hm... ça m'est déjà arrivé, en rêve je crois... :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Avril 2010)

:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Fumer serait un signe de stupidité.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Avril 2010)

Il n'y avait vraiment pas besoin d'étude pour le démontrer, le fait d'avoir une addiction à un poison suffit pour tirer des conclusions quand au rapport à avoir un faible QI et leur faiblesse d'esprit.


----------



## Pooley (6 Avril 2010)

euuuh une étude menée sur des militaires pré-pubères je trouve pas que ce soit très crédible...

M'enfin ce que j'en dit


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que payer afin de se détruire la santé pour paraître plus dans le coup, ça reflète un certain manque de... d'intelligence peut-être ?


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

Bon, alors on va dire que ce fil est réservé aux ex fumeur et qu'on va rester entre crétins qui, paradoxalement, n'avalent pas toutes les conneries qui passent.

Les abrutis   de militants non fumeurs sectaires (pleonasme) sont donc priès d'aller voir ailleurs. merci


----------



## Flash Gordon (6 Avril 2010)

Grug a dit:


> Bon, alors on va dire que ce fil est réservé aux ex fumeur et qu'on va rester entre crétins qui, paradoxalement, n'avalent pas toutes les conneries qui passent.
> 
> Les abrutis   de militants non fumeurs sectaires (pleonasme) sont donc priès d'aller voir ailleurs. merci



On aurait supprimé mon post pour moins que ça  Je n'ai pas insulté les fumeurs pourtant, on dirait que ton égo en a prit un coup en apprenant que tu avais 2 de Qi


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

Probablement.
Maintenant, le principe c'est de respecter le sujet des fils.
Si tes posts avaient du être supprimés, ils l'auraient été.
Par contre dans cette veine là, je ne parierais pas.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Avril 2010)

et moi je dis que ceux qui n'ont jamais tété l'herbe à Nicot n'ont rien à foutre ici et par conséquence sont priés de fermer leur claque-merde...   

et je ne dis pas ça parce que là, maintenant, je tuerai TRÈS facilement pour une petite Chesterfield®...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Avril 2010)

Et zou', une p'tite avant de se coucher


----------



## Grug (6 Avril 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> et moi je dis que ceux qui n'ont jamais tété l'herbe à Nicot n'ont rien à foutre ici et par conséquence sont priés de fermer leur claque-merde...
> 
> et je ne dis pas ça parce que là, maintenant, je tuerai TRÈS facilement pour une petite Chesterfield®...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2010)

On en arrive là à un des problèmes majeurs du sevrage tabagique. Je remets donc mon expérience personnelle ici, peut-être que ça évitera à certaines cucurbitacées de commettre un meurtre, ou à notre Leuciscus idus préféré de se muer en Carcharodon Carcharias.

Donc, ma première tentative, qui remonte à 1977, il me semble, s'est soldée par un échec après sept ou huit semaines, lorsque j'ai réalisé horrifié que j'étais sur le point de décalquer ma meilleure amie sur le mur parce qu'elle avait fait tomber un stylo (un point positif quand même : sans aucune volonté spécifique dans ce sens de ma part, lorsque j'ai repris, je n'ai plus jamais dépassé une quinzaines de cigarettes par jour contre 25 à 30 avant).

Nouvel essai début 1982, cette fois, au lieu d'y aller "à sec", je décide d'utiliser Nicoprive (je pensais cette spécialité disparue, mais la mise à jour datée de 2010 de la fiche que j'ai mis en lien laisse penser que non, ce qui m'a décidé à reposter ça aujourd'hui).

Surprise, si le problème de "l'envie", purement psychologique, lui : l'habitude, ne disparaît pas, par contre, les effets secondaires physiologiques (envie de tuer, ou de faire un remake de "Massacre à la tronçonneuse" en pleine rue ou dans le cocon familial), eux sont atténués dans une très importante proportion (dans mon cas, j'avancerais un ordre de grandeur de 90%, mais j'imagine que ça peut varier d'un individu à l'autre).

Ce second essai fut le dernier, je n'ai jamais re-fumé depuis.

Précision : Si les pastilles sont très efficaces, la notice, elle, par contre, on dirait qu'ils l'ont rédigée pour que ça ne fonctionne pas. Faut arrêter d'abord, puis prendre les pastilles, sinon, c'est l'échec garanti. En ce qui me concerne, j'ai suivi le traitement (4x2pastilles par jour à heures régulières) pendant 15 jours (le "traitement complet est censé durer un mois), ça a suffit.

Maintenant, de nos jours, le problème, c'est de se procurer les pastilles (peut-être en imprimant la page du lien et en allant voir le pharmacien avec ?).


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...de nos jours, le problème, c'est de se procurer les pastilles...



cépafo©... ceci dit, on croise quand même pas mal d'anciens fumeurs réellement insupportables avec leur coté anti-tabac extrémiste ... je ne me suis pas attiré sa sympathie en faisant remarquer récemment à l'un d'entre eux que la version suppositoire qu'il utilisait, de toute évidence très irritante, n'était probablement pas très bien adapté aux gros trouduQ dans son genre... les gens sont méchants que voulez vous...


----------



## tirhum (7 Avril 2010)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Mince alors, j'aurais plus le droit de me  moquer de vos Qi inférieurs à 5...  Bon, bah je  reviendrai plus, je laisse les inférieurs aigris méprisables pathétiques  boulets rien dans le cigarre influençables sans personnalité entre eux.   Le prenez  pas mal, ça me donnerait raison.
> 
> Adieu !


C'est surtout que le sujet, c'est ça :


Romuald a dit:


> C'est 'C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer' ou bien 'Fumeurs, non fumeurs, viendez discuter à n'en plus finir' ici ? .
> 
> Parce que si j'en crois le premier post, le but du fil est plus de chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer que de se mettre sur la tronche...





Grug a dit:


> On reprend sur le sujet de départ : "C'est décidé, j'arrête de fumer" dans l'esprit " chercher un soutien quand on veut arrêter de fumer" Merci.


Alors les posts de ce genre :



Flash Gordon a dit:


> J'avoue que payer afin de se détruire la santé pour paraître plus dans le coup, ça reflète un certain manque de... d'intelligence peut-être ?


Les fumeurs ou ex-fumeurs, dont je suis, et qui essaient d'arrêter de fumer, n'ont pas besoin de tes leçons; "on" est parfaitement au courant de la nocivité de la chose...
J'ai arrêté il y a quelques semaines et j'ai malheureusement repris, alors si je viens sur ce fil c'est pour avoir des "trucs" ou des retours d'expériences de fumeurs et ex-fumeurs...
Pas de la morale ou des posts soi disant humoristiques...
Tu postes dans le sujet, ou tu ne postes pas.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (7 Avril 2010)

Pooley a dit:


> euuuh une étude menée sur des militaires pré-pubères je trouve pas que ce soit très crédible...
> 
> M'enfin ce que j'en dit



et y a pas de femmes non plus 

Il est restreint l'échantillon


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2010)

Flash Gordon a dit:
			
		

> _PAF le chien le Flash !_



Bon, donc encore une bonne tête de gagnant celui là qui disait, si je ne m'abuse, "... je ne viendrai plus dans ce fil..." On me dit dans l'oreillette que son souhait est exaucé...  :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> ...Tu postes dans le sujet, ou tu ne postes pas.



Ou alors, envisager solution de repli...


----------



## woulf (7 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai arrêté il y a quelques semaines et j'ai malheureusement repris, alors si je viens sur ce fil c'est pour avoir des "trucs" ou des retours d'expériences de fumeurs et ex-fumeurs...



Je pense qu'il faut clairement un déclic pour arrêter: moi, ce fut un reportage sur M6 qui mentionnait une hausse des cancers du poumon chez les gens de 35 ans... Dire que je me croyais tranquille jusqu'à au moins 65 piges...
Et surtout ma femme, enceinte, qui avait du mal avec l'odeur du tabac en début de grossesse.

Mais ce fut pas évident; j'ai opté pour les patches, ça marche, mais pas complétement...
J'ai essayé de fumer des cigarettes à l'eucalyptus: ça ça marche tellement c'est dégueulasse: ça te sevre du geste car tu associes vite le fait de fumer à ce goût immonde de ces clopes vendues en pharmacie.

Reste: l'agressivité... Je suis devenu irascible en moins de 2...
Et je dois dire qu'aujourd'hui, 7 ans après, il m'en reste des séquelles...
Vive le yoga, ça m'a aidé, faut aussi clairement faire du sport et dépenser son énergie.

J'ai rechuté une fois; l'envie d'y regoûter... une cigarette qui m'a quasiment rendu malade !
J'ai pas réessayé depuis.

Je m'autorise un cigare de temps en temps, dont j'évite rigoureusement d'avaler la fumée, bien entendu.

Ca me change de mes 2 paquets par jour d'avant...

Ceci dit, même en fumant de temps en temps des cigares, l'odeur de clope, j'ai développé comme un dégoût pour ça et dans la rue, quand je m'en prends une volute dans les narines, c'est dégueulberk.

Bref Thirum, suis les conseils de calembour-man P77, le nicoprive peut vous aider à trouver la force de dire non (ça devait être ça leur slogan il me semble)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (7 Avril 2010)

Avec cette étude scientifique il fa falloir changer la campagne de pub.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Avril 2010)

tiens, une Vezoulienne41©...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> J'avoue que payer afin de se détruire la santé pour paraître plus dans le coup, ça reflète un certain manque de... d'intelligence peut-être ?


 
'tain, tes parents ont dû beaucoup fumer, non ?


----------



## Grug (7 Avril 2010)

J'en suis à 2 mois et demi, à peu prés, cette fois j'ai même pas fait gaffe à la date.

En gros, après un gros week end de teuf , énorme mal de gorge ça c'est l'élément qui m'a aidé à passer les 3 jours les plus durs (les 3 premiers).
L'élément de fond  ma femme enceinte, qui a du mal à arreter.
Les autres éléments qui jouent beaucoup dans le fait que cette fois (j'ai arrêté de fumer un certain nombre de fois  y'a des chances que ça dure : un changement de mon rhytme de vie cette dernière année (déménagement, vie de famille , boulot plus pépère et solitaire )

Résultat, ma femme fume encore un peu (mais pas dans la maison mordel de dieu ! ) et plus moi
Y'a quand même des moments où ça m'énerve !

Je note quand même que c'est plus facile  à chaque fois.
N'oublions jamais la grande devise shadock.

C'était le grand moment de Grug vous fait sa thérapie de groupe à l'américaine, maintenant je vais aller fabriquer du savon pour compenser mes aller-retour chez iKea !


----------



## arturus (11 Avril 2010)

arturus a dit:


> hop !
> 
> j'ai arreté de fumer depuis début Mars (un ou deux cigarillo en soirés quand meme) ! dur dur mais bon courage a ceux qui essayent.
> 
> Ma solution pour arreter : ne plus acheter de paquets....pas de paquets,pas de cigarettes,pas de cigarettes pas de fumette. (fallait y penser)



malgré une telle philosophie j'ai pas arreté...lol.

Surtout que j'ai pas envie en ce moment.
je me pose comme limite la fin de mes études (dans un an) pour arreter définitivement.


----------



## mistik (11 Avril 2010)

Mon père s'est arrêté de fumer à ma naissance : sa décision fut prise à l'arrivée du bébé 
Puis il a fait du yoga et respiration. Il a réussi à gommer cette image mental de "je fume, je me sens bien et me détends".


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Avril 2010)

Mon mari vient de décider d'arrêter de fumer, puisque le 26 février, on lui a dit qu'il ne lui restait que quelques semaines (50 ans). 



Y'a pas de morale, bien sûr (à quoi ça sert) juste un fait tellement ordinaire. La mort fait peur, mais elle était annoncée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2010)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Mon mari vient de décider d'arrêter de fumer, puisque le 26 février, on lui a dit qu'il ne lui restait que quelques semaines (50 ans).
> 
> 
> 
> Y'a pas de morale, bien sûr (à quoi ça sert) juste un fait tellement ordinaire. La mort fait peur, mais elle était annoncée.



Complètement "hors sujet", je sais, mais je dois le dire : Caro, je suis vraiment désolé, pour toi, pour ta fille, pour ton mari, soyez assurés de toute ma sympathie dans cette difficile épreuve.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Avril 2010)

Je me joins à Pascal pour te transmettre tout mon soutien Caro

Perso j'ai arrêté il y a plus de 4 mois maintenant et je dis à tous que comme cela je mourrirais* en pleine santé 

* PS : Du verbe mourrirer


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2010)

J'ai aimé rouler mes clopes pendant 15 ans puis à mesure que des effets secondaires un peu désagréables se sont amplifiés (haleine de chacal, bureau qui pue et autres joyeusetés ), je me suis dit qu'il était peut-être temps d'arrêter.
Là-dessus, avec l'arrivée de mes enfants, je crois que les priorités ont bien changé. Ils m'ont mis un peu la pression  [efficaces, les niños].
Puis une amie est morte d'une tumeur quasi-sûrement liée au tabac [on n'est _jamais_ sûr de rien en ces matières mais c'est l'hypothèse la plus probable]. Et c'était vraiment cruel, pour elle évidemment, mais aussi pour sa famille et je pense que ça a été le déclic, notamment à cause de la similitude de nos situations familiales. J'ai bien senti que je devais passer à autre chose.

Et du coup, alors que je n'y étais pas parvenu auparavant, ça s'est fait très facilement (avec quelques gommes à mâcher) ; il faut croire que j'y étais bien préparé 

J'étais content de fumer ; je suis content d'avoir arrêté il y a cinq ans.

Je souhaite bon courage à ceux qui essayent d'arrêter. Reste que lorsque je sens l'odeur du Drum ou du Golden Virginia, ça fait un effet genre madeleine


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Là-dessus, avec l'arrivée de mes enfants, je crois que les priorités ont bien changé. Ils m'ont mis un peu la pression  [*efficaces, les niños*].



T'inquiète çà va pas durer : quand ils seront ados, tu ne fumeras toujours plus mais eux s'y seront mis


----------



## jugnin (5 Juillet 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'inquiète çà va pas durer : quand ils seront ados, tu ne fumeras toujours plus mais eux s'y seront mis



Avec un tas de saloperies dans le tabac, en plus !


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2010)

Ça, c'est bien possible, au moins pour la plus jeune. Pour les herbes additionnelles, aucune idée.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juillet 2010)

Il parait que Christian Blanc aurait décidé d'arrêter de fumer.
Il aurait même déclaré "tain je savais pas que ça coûtait si cher les cigares!"


----------



## Gronounours (5 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il parait que Christian Blanc aurait décidé d'arrêter de fumer.
> Il aurait même déclaré "tain je savais pas que ça coûtait si cher les cigares!"


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il parait que Christian Blanc aurait décidé d'arrêter de fumer.
> Il aurait même déclaré "tain je savais pas que ça coûtait si cher les cigares!"



C'est vrai que là, ça valait bien le prix de six gares 

:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (15 Août 2010)

dans 48h j'ai rdv avec un pneumologue , mes radios  ( avec des taches suspectes  ) a la main et peut être la dernière clope :rateau:

j'ai deja essayé de m'arrêter a 2 reprises mais là pas envie d'arrêter , pas la volonté ..... on verra 

:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (17 Août 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> dans 48h j'ai rdv avec un pneumologue , mes radios  ( avec des taches suspectes  ) a la main et peut être la dernière clope :rateau:
> 
> j'ai deja essayé de m'arrêter a 2 reprises mais là pas envie d'arrêter , pas la volonté ..... on verra
> 
> :rateau:





bon, les taches sont des anciennes traces de mes diverses pleurésies du passé par contre voilà :
on m'a déclaré asthmatique , ventoline et disque violet a vie !!!:rateau:

le spécialiste m'a conseillé (mais sans insistance) de tenter une troisième tentative pour arrêter de fumer  mais  pour le moment je ne me sens pas prête  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

C'est dommage.


----------



## Evease (17 Août 2010)

Une bonne méthode pour se motiver c'est de se de lire tous les apports bénéfiques !

un petit lien sympa avec des raisons plus au moins pertinentes .
Si vous avez top d'énergie à revendre et que vous êtes agressif, allez courir ! ça dépense bien et ça calme ! Il y a plein de sites qui expliquent comment commencer à courir ! 
c'est accessible à tout le monde, même si vous tenez que 2 minutes au départ !


----------



## tirhum (17 Août 2010)

Evease a dit:


> Une bonne méthode pour se motiver c'est de se de lire tous les apports bénéfiques !
> 
> un petit lien sympa avec des raisons plus au moins pertinentes .
> Si vous avez top d'énergie à revendre et que vous êtes agressif, allez courir ! ça dépense bien et ça calme ! Il y a plein de sites qui expliquent comment commencer à courir !
> c'est accessible à tout le monde, même si vous tenez que 2 minutes au départ !


Les raisons, tout le monde les connaît; inutile de revenir là-dessus... 
Le titre du fil et son but : ce sont des conseils, des aides, des p'tits "trucs" pour aider ceux qui veulent arrêter de fumer... 
Un partage d'expérience de la part de ceux qui ont lâché la clope...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Evease a dit:


> Si vous avez top d'énergie à revendre et que vous êtes agressif, allez courir ! ça dépense bien et ça calme ! Il y a plein de sites qui expliquent comment commencer à courir !
> c'est accessible à tout le monde, même si vous tenez que 2 minutes au départ !



J'ai essayé ton truc là. Courir. Sur des femmes.
Le problème c'est que dès que t'as giclé, t'as envie d'une clope. Ou PIRE. De la drogue.

Encore de la fausse pub.


----------



## Evease (17 Août 2010)

Cours pas dessus mais après ! 
il y en a plein dans les parcs de jolies femmes qui courent !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> J'ai essayé ton truc là. Courir. Sur des femmes.
> Le problème c'est que dès que t'as giclé, t'as envie d'une clope. Ou PIRE. De la drogue.
> 
> Encore de la fausse pub.


Le dernier à m'avoir couru dessus est passé direct à la drogue. Merci qui ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> Le dernier à m'avoir couru dessus est passé direct à la drogue. Merci qui ?



Sur toi on ne court pas, on trampoline.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Sur toi on ne court pas, on trampoline.


On n'arrive pas au septième ciel en restant sur la route de l'aéroport.


----------



## Amok (17 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Sur toi on ne court pas, on trampoline.



Tiens tiens : ca sent le vécu !


----------



## Le docteur (17 Août 2010)

Ne pas oublier non plus (déjà dit?) que le sevrage va s'accompagner de troubles cognitifs, passagers (plusieurs mois tout de même pour un fumeur de longue durée), le temps que les récepteurs reprennent le fonctionnement normal. C'est normal.
Non seulement il y a addiction au niveau de l'habitude, mais aussi au niveau du cerveau qui a besoin de nicotine pour fonctionner. 

Mais ensuite on sort de la spirale : amélioration de l'attention puis choc en retour plus important.
A terme le fumeur gâche nécessairement ses nuits par exemple, puisqu'il ne peut pas s'administrer de la nicotine en dormant (j'espère que ça ne va pas donner des idées à certains). Cf la tronche du gros fumeur le matin avant sa première clope.

En même temps arrêter donne rapidement des effets sur la respiration et permet de retrouver pas mal de sensations oubliées ou écrasées par le tabac (goût, odeurs).

Donc, même s'il y a un passage difficile, ça vaut largement le coup de tenir, et l'amélioration générale qui l'accompagne peut aller jusqu'à le masquer.

Mettez vous au sport (doucement pour les sédentaires : étrangement je trouve que la muscul et le travail en salle sont géniaux dans ce cas parce qu'ils permettent de doser l'effort).


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens tiens : ca sent le vécu !


Tu peux parler ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> On n'arrive pas au septième ciel en restant sur la route de l'aéroport.



C'est beau. J'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

Amok : répondeur !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est beau. J'ai fait pipi dans ma culotte.


C'est une activité de ton âge. Ça rêve de grand huit et c'est tout juste bon à saler l'eau des nouilles Folle jeunesse !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

DocEvil a dit:


> septième ciel


 


DocEvil a dit:


> grand huit


 
_Unsmoking by numbers._


----------



## Balooners (17 Février 2013)

3407 jours ou 9 ans 3 mois et 27 jours ... :mouais: après avoir ouverts se fil, bon j'ai pas arrêté mais je suis passé à la cigarette électronique !!! C'est déjà un projets ...


----------



## Powerdom (17 Février 2013)

Balooners a dit:


> 3407 jours ou 9 ans 3 mois et 27 jours ... :mouais: après avoir ouverts se fil, bon j'ai pas arrêté mais je suis passé à la cigarette électronique !!! C'est déjà un projets ...



Je crois que c'est un projet chez beaucoup.


----------

